# Catching a cheater cheater pumpkin eater PT 5



## Jameo

Let's try this one more time


----------



## MrX

Already!?

Might wanna make a Pt 6 just in case!


----------



## nachomama

This thread has been reported.


----------



## kelb

I just signed back on and 4 was gone.. what happend to that one?


----------



## MrX

In before the deletion.


----------



## clevalley

Jameo said:


> Let's try this one more time



I never followed the first 4. 

Could you please give me the condensed version of them, TIA.


----------



## rich70

I can't even keep up with them before they go poof!


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I just signed back on and 4 was gone.. what happend to that one?



Me & BF were get hot & heavy again


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Me & BF were get hot & heavy again



I was sooo left out


----------



## Jameo

clevalley said:


> I never followed the first 4.
> 
> Could you please give me the condensed version of them, TIA.



 and  are  and some stupid band is playing at . and Black Francis called so and so  Oh and BF is . Humm, I think that is it. :shrug:


----------



## MrX

Jameo said:


> and  are  and some stupid band is playing at . and Black Francis called so and so  Oh and BF is . Humm, I think that is it. :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> and  are



OMG  and  are  i thought that was a secret


----------



## Jameo

lovinmaryland said:


> OMG  and  are  i thought that was a secret



Shhhh, keep it on the DL.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> Shhhh, keep it on the DL.



will do chicky


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> will do chicky



I hate secrets!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

clevalley said:


> I never followed the first 4.
> 
> Could you please give me the *condensed version *of them, TIA.



There is no such thing


----------



## toppick08

Who keeps ####ing these threads up.....


----------



## Chain729

Jameo said:


> and  are  and some stupid band is playing at . and Black Francis called so and so  Oh and BF is . Humm, I think that is it. :shrug:



Can I get the non-censored version?


----------



## Jameo

Chain729 said:


> Can I get the non-censored version?



no.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> Can I get the non-censored version?



Are you tryin to get this thread deleted again


----------



## clevalley

Jameo said:


> and  are  and some stupid band is playing at . and Black Francis called so and so  Oh and BF is . Humm, I think that is it. :shrug:





lovinmaryland said:


> OMG .... :



  That about sums it up then.  I will come back and check in on Part 10.


----------



## kris31280

Jameo said:


> and  are  and some stupid band is playing at . and Black Francis called so and so  Oh and BF is . Humm, I think that is it. :shrug:


Can I get that translated without the  please?!?!?!


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Can I get that translated without the  please?!?!?!



I thought I smelled something skanky!! Hey Kris!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

GRRRR! again?   I never found out what  said back to me.

Oh well,


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> I hate secrets!!



  Can you bake cookies?


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> I thought I smelled something *skanky*!! Hey Kris!!



S-T-A-N-K-Y you big Dummy!!!   
























Had to do it!


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> GRRRR! again?   I never found out what  said back to me.
> 
> Oh well,



If you don't care then why did you post that comment, ya damn idiot!


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> S-T-A-N-K-Y you big Dummy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do it!



I know she is stanky, but I meant skanky......you bigger dummy!


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> Can you bake cookies?



Only the kind that come pre-packaged!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> If you don't care then why did you post that comment, ya damn idiot!


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> I know she is stanky, but I meant skanky......you bigger dummy!



Mine reads better


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> Only the kind that come pre-packaged!



Could you try the multi-quote button ...Please and thank you.


----------



## clevalley

GypsyQueen said:


> Could you try the multi-quote button ...Please and thank you.



Too hard for BF, after ~2k posts you would think the dummy would get it.


----------



## somdfunguy

Black-Francis is funny.


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> Only the kind that come pre-packaged!



Darn.  I guess you aren't my mpd after all.    Though I do like the Milano cookies.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


>



Hey honey bunny!!! You are never on here anymore! Did you lose that boyfriend of yours yet?


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> Could you try the multi-quote button ...Please and thank you.



Nope....

You and the multi-quote button have something in common......


Don't like both!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Hey honey bunny!!! You are never on here anymore! Did you lose that boyfriend of yours yet?



Nope Pharrell and her are still going strong


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> Nope....
> 
> You and the multi-quote button have something in common......
> 
> 
> Don't like both!!!



  Anna Nicole, get this SOB of my nuts.


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> Too hard for BF, after ~2k posts you would think the dummy would get it.



Wow....Your quotes have a recurring theme........(ass)
Figures......You do like the butt!


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> Anna Nicole, get this SOB of my nuts.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Hey honey bunny!!! You are never on here anymore! Did you lose that boyfriend of yours yet?



I can only hop on off and on during the day at my new job and I don't really get online often at night when I'm home. (and he's still around )

I missed all the drama with the CCPE threadS. Something about an egg??


----------



## 4d2008

wow, 5 huh... ok. so um. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was you this time wasnt it BF...


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> Nope Pharrell and her are still going strong



 good memory


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Wow....Your quotes have a recurring theme........(ass)
> Figures......You do like the butt!



Where does my post have anything about an ass?  You are the one that brought it up... :shrug:

Deep down I know you have homophobia problems thanks to dear old dad, but you really should let them go. I mean, if you're meant to be a pole smoker, why fight it?


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> wow, 5 huh... ok. so um. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It was you this time wasnt it BF...



:shrug: I'm a good boy!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> Where does my post have anything about an ass?  You are the one that brought it up... :shrug:
> 
> Deep down I know you have homophobia problems thanks to dear old dad, but you really should let them go. I mean, if you're meant to be a pole smoker, why fight it?



The quotes below everything you post, you big dummy! Why is everything gay, gay, gay from you?


----------



## GypsyQueen

clevalley said:


> Where does my post have anything about an ass?  You are the one that brought it up... :shrug:
> 
> Deep down I know you have homophobia problems thanks to dear old dad, but you really should let them go. I mean, if you're meant to be a pole smoker, why fight it?


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> The quotes below everything you post, you big dummy! Why is everything gay, gay, gay from you?



Boy are you cranky. What's wrong? Did you wake up on the wrong side of your cousin?


----------



## 4d2008

clevalley said:


> Where does my post have anything about an ass? You are the one that brought it up... :shrug:
> 
> Deep down I know you have homophobia problems thanks to dear old dad, but you really should let them go. I mean, if you're meant to be a pole smoker, why fight it?


when we get to CCPE pt 10 can we change the name to something else? We should be there by Monday.


----------



## clevalley

GypsyQueen said:


>



I know, the big d-u-m-m-y is so dense light bends around him.


----------



## clevalley

4d2008 said:


> when we get to CCPE pt 10 can we change the name to something else? We should be there by Monday.



Let's shoot for 6pm, today...


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> Boy are you cranky. What's wrong? Did you wake up on the wrong side of your cousin?



Dude, you are soooooo lame.....and something definitely happened to you as a child......w/ all the talk about incest and homos!


----------



## 4d2008

clevalley said:


> I know, the big d-u-m-m-y is so dense light bends around him.


If dumb is dumb why isnt dummy dumby? And is dumb like a box of chocolates too?


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> I know, the big d-u-m-m-y is so dense light bends around him.



_*again...... LAME!!*_


----------



## Chain729

Jameo said:


> no.



Thanks.  



lovinmaryland said:


> Are you tryin to get this thread deleted again



Blondie that's what PM's are for.


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Dude, you are soooooo lame.....and something definitely happened to you as a child......w/ all the talk about incest and homos!





Black-Francis said:


> _*again...... LAME!!*_



You are about as useful as Sandy Duncan's right eye. 

Way to bring your "A" game!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> :shrug: I'm a good boy!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> You are about as useful as Sandy Duncan's right eye.



Put away "the book of hack jokes" Leon!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Put away "the book of hack jokes" Leon!!!



Come on little "boy" you are on stage in front of everyone... 

round and round Black-Francis goes, where he goes, no one... Oh yeah, like a flushed turd.


----------



## somdfunguy

4d2008 said:


> If dumb is dumb why isnt dummy dumby? And is dumb like a box of chocolates too?


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

somdfunguy said:


>


 


SOMDfungirl said:


>


wow Im slow. I didnt even notice the name until.....


----------



## clevalley

4d2008 said:


> wow Im slow. I didnt even notice the name until.....



:rollingshinynickel:


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> If dumb is dumb why isnt dummy dumby? And is dumb like a box of chocolates too?



Bigger thinker arent you?



Black-Francis said:


> _*again...... LAME!!*_





Black-Francis said:


> Dude, you are soooooo lame.....and something definitely happened to you as a child......w/ all the talk about incest and homos!



Running out of steam?


----------



## jwwb2000

WTF?

Anyways......I am watching A7X while I am baking for dinner tonight


----------



## SOMDfungirl

jwwb2000 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Anyways......I am watching A7X while I am baking for dinner tonight



:shrug:


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Anyways......I am watching A7X while I am baking for dinner tonight



cookies?  I need cookies.  Lots of cookies.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


> wow Im slow. I didnt even notice the name until.....



If I'm socki.. can you imagine who he might be?


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


>





Crap I didn't know anyone had the name sorry.  How do I change myname?


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Anyways......I am watching A7X while I am baking for dinner tonight



Yeah what time is that?


----------



## clevalley

GypsyQueen said:


> Running out of steam?



That's his "A" Game, his dumb ass is calling one of his middle school buds... it is amazing how he comes on after school lets out.  

 Come to think of it, I wonder if his mother knows he is on the computer.   I will ask her after I wipe it off on the drapes.


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> Come on little "boy" you are on stage in front of everyone...
> 
> round and round Black-Francis goes, where he goes, no one... Oh yeah, like a flushed turd.



Is that what it is Leon?  You think you are on a stage with all of your hack jokes!!!  Too funny....You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> Crap I didn't know anyone had the name sorry.  How do I change myname?



You can't  But we dont have the same name.. It just means that we are married! You can move in my trailer


----------



## 4d2008

clevalley said:


> :rollingshinynickel:


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


GypsyQueen said:


> Bigger thinker arent you?
> 
> 
> Running out of steam?





SOMDfungirl said:


> If I'm socki.. can you imagine who he might be?





somdfunguy said:


> Crap I didn't know anyone had the name sorry. How do I change myname?





GypsyQueen said:


> Yeah what time is that?


6


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> That's his "A" Game, his dumb ass is calling one of his middle school buds... it is amazing how he comes on after school lets out.
> 
> Come to think of it, I wonder if his mother knows he is on the computer.   I will ask her after I wipe it off on the drapes.



Hoover is my mommy!!


----------



## migtig

SOMDfungirl said:


> You can't  But we dont have the same name.. It just means that we are married! You can move in my trailer



Now that's funny.


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Is that what it is Leon?  You think you are on a stage with all of your hack jokes!!!  Too funny....You don't get out much, do you?



Must have a fur-ball in your throat, or something else... all you are doing is throwing Hack this or Lame that... I am going out later tonight... wanna' meet up?


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


> You can't  But we dont have the same name.. It just means that we are married! You can move in my trailer



I know the names are not the exact same but they are close enough.  I don't know that I want to be associated with you.  Marriage  Trailer, only if it is the kind that will pull my toys.


----------



## GypsyQueen

clevalley said:


> That's his "A" Game, his dumb ass is calling one of his middle school buds... it is amazing how he comes on after school lets out.
> 
> Come to think of it, I wonder if his mother knows he is on the computer.   I will ask her after I wipe it off on the drapes.



Oh you are right? He must have gotten an A- on is spelling test today, maybe thats why he seem to have an elephant member up his rear.


----------



## migtig

clevalley said:


> Must have a fur-ball in your throat, or something else... all you are doing is throwing Hack this or Lame that... I am going out later tonight... wanna' meet up?



Are you coming this way?  Bring cookies.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> I know the names are not the exact same but they are close enough.  I don't know that I want to be associated with you.  Marriage  Trailer, only if it is the kind that will pull my toys.



I'm chunky and have big boobs.. you will love me


----------



## clevalley

migtig said:


> Are you coming this way?  Bring cookies.



 

Wait... I thought you were coming up in my kitchen, or was that Anna Nicole, to bake cookies?


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


> I'm chunky and have big boobs.. you will love me



So I can ride the wave in?


----------



## Chain729

SOMDfungirl said:


> I'm chunky and have big boobs.. you will love me


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> So I can ride the wave in?



You can ride ALL of the waves baby! Got any flour?


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh you are right? He must have gotten an A- on is spelling test today, maybe thats why he seem to have an elephant memeber up his rear.



m-e-m-b-e-r....you big dummy!

You never cease to amaze me w/ your ignorance, midget!

Crap, you will probably have to look up "cease" in the dictionary!


----------



## 4d2008

somdfunguy said:


> So I can ride the wave in?


Dont forget the flour


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> You can ride ALL of the waves baby! Got any flour?


damm she already said it.


----------



## migtig

clevalley said:


> Wait... I thought you were coming up in my kitchen, or was that Anna Nicole, to bake cookies?



My game is off today and I need to be recharged.  I'll bake next time if you bake this time.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


> Dont forget the flour



I just said that!


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> I just said that!


I know  guess Im slow tonight. been a loooonnngg day and hopefully a loooonnngggeerrrrrrr night some  with a little mix in some  and by then end itll all be . Tomorrow itll be


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Rather have a furball and not a huge c**k in the mouth, like you!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I will meet up!



Wow, you certainly have a way with words, huh?  Guess the deep repressed oral fixation is surfacing for you...

 I will be at CIP at 8pm, please don't be late.


----------



## clevalley

migtig said:


> My game is off today and I need to be recharged.  I'll bake next time if you bake this time.



  Just don't let the giant know, I heard he can be a meamie.


----------



## 4d2008

clevalley said:


> Wow, you certainly have a way with words, huh? Guess the deep repressed oral fixation is surfacing for you...
> 
> I will be at CIP at 8pm, please don't be late.


Crap, I want to go to CIP and meet BF too... TAKE PICS CLE


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


> I just said that!



Is this you?


----------



## clevalley

4d2008 said:


> Crap, I want to go to CIP and meet BF too... TAKE PICS CLE


----------



## 4d2008

somdfunguy said:


> Is this you?


please stop posting pictures of gypsy on the forums. She does NOT like that at all.


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> cookies?  I need cookies.  Lots of cookies.



That will be sunday and I'm using your recipe.

Tonight is a cake.


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> Wow, you certainly have a way with words, huh?  Guess the deep repressed oral fixation is surfacing for you...
> 
> I will be at CIP at 8pm, please don't be late.



The only oral fixation I have is Hoover! And she lives up to her name....believe me!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> The only oral fixation I have is Hoover! And she lives up to her name....believe me!


 but you said hoover was your mom


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *damm* she already said it.





clevalley said:


> Just don't let the giant know, I heard he can be a *meamie*.



Where is BF when you need him.  Oh, i think i smell that stench, dun dun DUUUUUN! BF the spelling bee king to the rescue!






4d2008 said:


> I know  guess Im slow tonight. been a loooonnngg day and hopefully a loooonnngggeerrrrrrr night some  with a little mix in some  and by then end itll all be . Tomorrow itll be



Guess again.


----------



## somdfunguy

4d2008 said:


> Dont forget the flour



Roll her in flour to find the wet spot then slap the thigh and ride the wave in.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That will be sunday and I'm using your recipe.
> 
> Tonight is a cake.


tonight is cake n calk and we are all outta cake.


----------



## migtig

clevalley said:


> Just don't let the giant know, I heard he can be a meamie.



Okay - it'll be our secret.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I know  guess Im slow tonight. been a loooonnngg day and hopefully a loooonnngggeerrrrrrr night some  with a little mix in some  and by then end itll all be . Tomorrow itll be



Lovely.


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> Where is BF when you need him.  Oh, i think i smell that stench, dun dun DUUUUUN! BF the spelling bee king to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again.



"meamie" is a forum word, Little Ms. Waste of a Life!!!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Where is BF when you need him. Oh, i think i smell that stench, dun dun DUUUUUN! BF the spelling bee king to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again.


thats how I spell damm on here cause Im not sure if I can type damn (we will see).

And who says I was talking about YOU? Maybe I was talking about Midnight... (can you bring her too


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> The only oral fixation I have is Hoover! And she lives up to her name....believe me!



I can't believe out of 500 million sperm you were the fastest. 



4d2008 said:


> but you said hoover was your mom


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> That will be sunday and I'm using your recipe.
> 
> Tonight is a cake.



Save me a slice, oh and one for the giant too please.  CAn I come over in my pj's?


----------



## somdfunguy

jwwb2000 said:


> That will be sunday and I'm using your recipe.
> 
> Tonight is a cake.



I can scrape some flour off of the fat chick for you if you run out.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> tonight is cake n calk and we are all outta cake.


----------



## 4d2008

somdfunguy said:


> I can scrape some flour off of the fat chick for you if you run out.


:withextraicingontop:


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> "meamie" is a forum word, Little Ms. Waste of a Life!!!



Awwww - you looked it up.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> Save me a slice, oh and one for the giant too please.  CAn I come over in my pj's?



But of course


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> please stop posting pictures of gypsy on the forums. She does NOT like that at all.



Yeah, just wait untill i loose all that wait from the baconators...



Black-Francis said:


> The only oral fixation I have is Hoover! And she lives up to her name....believe me!



Your mother?....Cle was right.



Black-Francis said:


> "meamie" is a forum word, Little Ms. Waste of a Life!!!



I would know that if i didnt have a real life, like yourself...



4d2008 said:


> thats how I spell damm on here cause Im not sure if I can type damn (we will see).
> 
> Duh! i say damn all of the time...
> 
> And who says I was talking about YOU? Maybe I was talking about Midnight... (can you bring her too




Maybe....


----------



## 4d2008

Oh by the way for all who are coming to dinner and a movie tonight its a pajama party. (sure hope everyone is cumming).


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



Don't bother me right now...my fav song is playin on DVD.

Scream by A7X


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> Yeah, just wait untill i loose all that wait from the baconators...
> 
> 
> 
> Your mother?....Cle was right.
> 
> 
> 
> I would know that if i didnt have a real life, like yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe....



Oh my God!!!!!!

l-o-s-e......you big dummy!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Black-Francis said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!
> 
> l-o-s-e......you big dummy!!!!



and how about weight?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't bother me right now...my fav song is playin on DVD.
> 
> Scream by A7X


I would like to see A7X follow Kurt Cobains example.


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> My game is off today and I need to be recharged.  I'll bake next time if you bake this time.



Damnit woman!  Now you got me wanting PB cookies.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!
> 
> l-o-s-e......you big dummy!!!!



You knoe I do it for you right?


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> Damnit woman!  Now you got me wanting PB cookies.



Well get to baking.


----------



## somdfunguy

4d2008 said:


> I would like to see A7X follow Kurt Cobains example.



What kind of Ford do you have?


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> Damnit woman! Now you got me wanting PB cookies.


Premie Babies


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> You knoe I do it for you right?



I doubt it!! You are just a stupid broad!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I would like to see A7X follow Kurt Cobains example.


----------



## kris31280

Brusters has PB cookie dough ice cream today...


----------



## 4d2008

somdfunguy said:


> What kind of Ford do you have?


well Ive never "had" a ford but Ive let many women go for rides 
(last name)













(ok, you win, I also have a 06 Ford taurus but thats nothing to talk about)


----------



## somdfunguy

kris31280 said:


> Brusters has PB cookie dough ice cream today...



That sounds like something you would eat if you were trying to gain wait.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> well Ive never "had" a ford but Ive let many women go for rides
> (last name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, you win, I also have a 06 Ford taurus but thats nothing to talk about)


You're a taurus driver?!?!?  

You bastards go slow in fast lanes and cause major accidents on the roadway because you don't know how to drive your POS cars... and further more...   DON'T DRIVE COP CARS!!!!

:endrant:


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> You're a taurus driver?!?!?
> 
> You bastards go slow in fast lanes and cause major accidents on the roadway because you don't know how to drive your POS cars... and further more...  DON'T DRIVE COP CARS!!!!
> 
> :endrant:


You ok, did you get it all out? how about one more for the road.




Im out all, gotta get things going... Ill catch up later on CCPE part 8 later.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> You ok, did you get it all out? how about one more for the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im out all, gotta get things going... Ill catch up later on CCPE part 8 later.


  No thanks... I need a nap now.


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> I doubt it!! You are just a stupid broad!



Real classy...


----------



## somdfunguy

kris31280 said:


> You're a taurus driver?!?!?
> 
> You bastards go slow in fast lanes and cause major accidents on the roadway because you don't know how to drive your POS cars... and further more...   DON'T DRIVE COP CARS!!!!
> 
> :endrant:



Thats ig'nant


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Brusters has PB cookie dough ice cream today...



mooooooooo


----------



## kris31280

somdfunguy said:


> Thats ig'nant



No, it's backed up by statistics... and somewhere around here I have a research paper to prove it :shrug:



Black-Francis said:


> mooooooooo



You're comin' over at the same time tonight to suck on my teets, BF?


----------



## Black-Francis

Someone turned me in for an infraction!!!

I was doing so well!

It figures when I hit the 2,000 post mark, I get my first infraction!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> You're comin' over at the same time tonight to suck on my teets, BF?





gross!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> Brusters has PB cookie dough ice cream today...


OMG that sounds so Yumtastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Black-Francis said:


> Someone turned me in for an infraction!!!
> 
> I was doing so well!
> 
> It figures when I hit the 2,000 post mark, I get my first infraction!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54514





WHO THE #### TURNED IN BLACK FRANCIS!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND THAT IS A PRETTY CRAPPY THING TO DO!!!!  IT IS THE INTERNET GET OVER IT MY FREAKIN GOD


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> OMG that sounds so Yumtastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE #### TURNED IN BLACK FRANCIS!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND THAT IS A PRETTY CRAPPY THING TO DO!!!!  IT IS THE INTERNET GET OVER IT MY FREAKIN GOD



Bet it was GypsyQueen!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Bet it was GypsyQueen!



Come to Anna Nicole BF


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> Come to Anna Nicole BF


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Someone turned me in for an infraction!!!
> 
> I was doing so well!
> 
> It figures when I hit the 2,000 post mark, I get my first infraction!!



What'd you say to get the infraction? :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm not feeling so good now


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> What'd you say to get the infraction? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm not feeling so good now


y?..


----------



## lovinmaryland

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm not feeling so good now



Me either


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> y?..




I've got sand in my vagina again


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm not feeling so good now





lovinmaryland said:


> Me either





4d2008 said:


> y?..



 :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I've got sand in my vagina again


get some sand paper


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> I've got sand in my vagina again



So what you're saying is...
You and kelb ?


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> So what you're saying is...
> You and kelb ?


 I dont get it  unless they were on a beach. But Kelb would be saying she has sand in her mouth and i havent heard her say that yet.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> I dont get it  unless they were on a beach. But Kelb would be saying she has sand in her mouth and i havent heard her say that yet.



Something was mentioned about kelb being dry...Mojo described her as "as dry as the sand scene from the Mummy"...or something.
IDFK, I thought my joke was funny


----------



## lovinmaryland

pcjohnnyb said:


> So what you're saying is...
> You and kelb ?



Kelbs not dry anymore 

I took care of that last night


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> I dont get it  unless they were on a beach. But Kelb would be saying she has sand in her mouth and i havent heard her say that yet.





pcjohnnyb said:


> Something was mentioned about kelb being dry...Mojo described her as "as dry as the sand scene from the Mummy"...or something.
> IDFK, I thought my joke was funny





lovinmaryland said:


> Kelbs not dry anymore
> 
> I took care of that last night



well there you have it.


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Kelbs not dry anymore
> 
> I took care of that last night


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> Well get to baking.



Do I look like the type that should be allowed near a kitchen appliance?


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> Do I look like the type that should be allowed near a kitchen appliance?



The giant cooked today.  If he can do it - you can.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> Bet it was GypsyQueen!



I didnt, but I should have.  



jwwb2000 said:


> I'm not feeling so good now





Me neither.  I have a sore throat.  


Must have swallowed some sand.


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Kelbs not dry anymore
> 
> I took care of that last night


without me


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> What'd you say to get the infraction? :shrug:



Well, I am not going to repeat it, you big dummy!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Me neither. I have a sore throat.
> 
> Must have swallowed some sand.


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> I didnt, but I should have.
> 
> :



Oh, so I should be turned in for your lack of education and ignorance?

I know you did it!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> Oh, so I should be turned in for your lack of education and ignorance?
> 
> I know you did it!



I dont even know how to turn someone in, but okay.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Well, I am not going to repeat it, you big dummy!



You caught me.  I was trying to trick you  
 <-- Iced tea


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont even know how to turn someone in, but okay.


Neither do I  what do you do just pm vrai or something. Not that I really care how to I cant see ever having a reason to do it.


----------



## lovinmaryland

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont even know how to turn someone in, but okay.



This post has been reported


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Neither do I  what do you do just pm vrai or something. Not that I really care how to I cant see ever having a reason to do it.



Under the person's name.
very bottom part of their "post area (thats what I'm calling it )" there is a red outlined triangle, black line in the middle...click that to report posts.
not sure if the appearance changes for ya'll with the blue background :shrug:

Oh, left side of the screen btw


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Neither do I  what do you do just pm vrai or something. Not that I really care how to I cant see ever having a reason to do it.



At the bottom of where your av is....That triangle....It is the "report post" symbol...


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Under the person's name.
> very bottom part of their "post area (thats what I'm calling it )" there is a red outlined triangle, black line in the middle...click that to report posts.
> not sure if the appearance changes for ya'll with the blue background :shrug:
> 
> Oh, left side of the screen btw


I just reported you


----------



## ADHD-Kidd

I heard this is where the fun is.


----------



## 4d2008

ADHD-Kidd said:


> I heard this is where the fun is.


I just reported you too


----------



## Black-Francis

Damn Communists!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

OH SNAP!! Its 5 I need to get my azz in gear. Later all. Ill catch up tomorrow with what ever # we are on. (didnt really report any of you).


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> OH SNAP!! Its 5 I need to get my azz in gear. Later all. Ill catch up tomorrow with what ever # we are on. (didnt really report any of you).



 
Have a good weekend folks


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> So what you're saying is...
> You and kelb ?



I was only joking about the sand dingleberry.


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Someone turned me in for an infraction!!!
> 
> I was doing so well!
> 
> It figures when I hit the 2,000 post mark, I get my first infraction!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54514



Honestly, I am surprised it's your first battle scar you big d-u-m-m-y 

Let it slide, remember, this place is pure entertainment.


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> The giant cooked today.  If he can do it - you can.



Moved in a little over 2 years ago.  Stove still has the plastic on it.  I haven't even plugged it in yet.  Can you cook cookies on a Weber?


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> Moved in a little over 2 years ago.  Stove still has the plastic on it.  I haven't even plugged it in yet.  Can you cook cookies on a Weber?



You can cook them in a microwave.  :shrug: A toaster oven would be better.


----------



## RoseRed

migtig said:


> You can cook them in a microwave.  :shrug: A toaster oven would be better.



My new toaster oven can accommodate a 9" pizza!


----------



## somdfunguy

RoseRed said:


> My new toaster oven can accommodate a 9" pizza!



I got you beat,  my box can handle a 12" incher!


----------



## Mojo

somdfunguy said:


> I got you beat,  my box can handle a 12" incher!



Maybe you should trade names with somdfungirl


----------



## Beta84

Mojo said:


> Maybe you should trade names with somdfungirl



 


why does this thread keep getting deleted?  at least if it's "off topic" then it should be put into chit-chat.  but it seems on topic to me!


----------



## whome20603

It's Saturday and I'm online 

What's the word people? I'm getting ready to head out to look for a Halloween costume


----------



## Mojo

whome20603 said:


> It's Saturday and I'm online
> 
> What's the word people? I'm getting ready to head out to look for a Halloween costume



  What kind of costume are you looking for?


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Kelbs not dry anymore
> 
> I took care of that last night







4d2008 said:


> without me



 You will be there tonight though!



whome20603 said:


> It's Saturday and I'm online
> 
> What's the word people? I'm getting ready to head out to look for a Halloween costume



Are you coming ?


----------



## clevalley

RoseRed said:


> My new toaster oven can accommodate a 9" pizza!



I want a toaster oven but Hoover wont let me.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


HARDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo

I'm ready for some UFC action


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> I'm ready for some UFC action


Im ready for some food. Think Ill head to 5 guys for a burger, its expensive (for a burger) but they are dammed good. (no comments on the 5 guys thing either, thats just to easy people)


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Im ready for some food. Think Ill head to 5 guys for a burger, its expensive (for a burger) but they are dammed good. (no comments on the 5 guys thing either, thats just to easy people)




why don't you tell everyone what position you played the other day in softball...hahahaha it will explain 5 guys haha


----------



## GypsyQueen

UncleBacon said:


> why don't you tell everyone what position you played the other day in softball...hahahaha it will explain 5 guys haha





How did everything go after i left?


----------



## Mojo

UncleBacon said:


> why don't you tell everyone what position you played the other day in softball...hahahaha it will explain 5 guys haha



You are my pet again    Check out McLovins new message too


----------



## UncleBacon

drunk then passed out watching movies


----------



## UncleBacon

olh what the hell....its 46 states and you forgot about the circus midget


----------



## Mojo

UncleBacon said:


> olh what the hell....its 46 states and you forgot about the circus midget



  I didn't want to make you look too bad


----------



## UncleBacon

Mojo said:


> I didn't want to make you look too bad





and you forgot to mention you were the camera guy so that makes you and accessory


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> How did everything go after i left?


chicken chit.


----------



## somdfunguy

Mojo said:


> Maybe you should trade names with somdfungirl




HA!


----------



## jwwb2000

OMFG......I survived my first bar crawl


----------



## somdfunguy

jwwb2000 said:


> OMFG......I survived my first bar crawl



Congrats to you, where at?


----------



## jwwb2000

somdfunguy said:


> Congrats to you, where at?



Most of the bars in St Mary's county.


----------



## somdfunguy

Oh I misread it.  I thought it said brawl.


----------



## Mojo

Leben went down for the count!


----------



## ocean733

somdfunguy said:


> Oh I misread it. I thought it said brawl.


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm awake and no hangover


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm awake and no hangover



Then you must've done something wrong.  Headache is starting to kick in now.  Of course, I was drunk enough to ask people in cars next to us if they enjoyed sitting in traffic and spend most of the car ride home only wearing my trench coat and boots.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


> Then you must've done something wrong.  Headache is starting to kick in now.  Of course, I was drunk enough to ask people in cars next to us if they enjoyed sitting in traffic and spend most of the car ride home only wearing my trench coat and boots.






I had a lot to drink on that crawl not to mention the night before.  No hangover either day.  I'm still feeling fine.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I had a lot to drink on that crawl not to mention the night before. No hangover either day. I'm still feeling fine.


speaking of the other night, I have a pair of sunglasses (womens) and a stud from "someones" belt in my living room. any takers?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> speaking of the other night, *I have a pair of **sunglasses* (womens) and a stud from "someones" belt in my living room. any takers?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


Ya, why is it everyone leaves me there sunglasses lol.


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> I had a lot to drink on that crawl not to mention the night before.  No hangover either day.  I'm still feeling fine.



You either drink too much, or not enough.  



4d2008 said:


> Ya, why is it everyone leaves me there sunglasses lol.



Trying to give you style advice in the form of hints?  :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> speaking of the other night, I have a pair of sunglasses (womens) and a stud from "someones" belt in my living room. any takers?



Sounds like you had an interesting night


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


> You either drink too much, or not enough.




I do believe it is the too much part but I have a trick that I have found to work for me and that is to drink a pepsi before even laying down to go to sleep.  So far, it has been working.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> Trying to give you style advice in the form of hints? :shrug:


But ladies sunglasses? 


jwwb2000 said:


> Sounds like you had an interesting night


The night sucked, 3 women over. Dinner was cold cause "someone" was late, Teeth marks on my body still, cuts on my hip from being hit with the studded belt, bruised hip from when bacon kicked the hell outta my side to wake me up off the living room floor. didnt get any "happy" time.   I swear I need to stop hanging with "some" people.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> But ladies sunglasses?
> 
> The night sucked, 3 women over. Dinner was cold cause "someone" was late, Teeth marks on my body still, cuts on my hip from being hit with the studded belt, bruised hip from when bacon kicked the hell outta my side to wake me up off the living room floor. didnt get any "happy" time.   I swear I need to stop hanging with "some" people.




 about how you were woken up.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> about how you were woken up.


I didnt laugh, chit still hurts.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> jwwb2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> about how you were woken up.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt laugh, chit still hurts.
Click to expand...


time to get a beer and watch the game then.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> time to get a beer and watch the game then.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> time to get a beer and watch the game then.
Click to expand...


I think Ill end up at Damons. Man I need a kegerator Probably the only browns fan in the place.


----------



## kris31280

It seems that this stuff happens with relative frequency with you, therefore I can only conclude that you enjoy it despite all your complaints to the contrary.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I think i want to go get another pumkin. I just carved a spider into my only one...a skull is next.   



...I think i may go get a baconator next.


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> It seems that this stuff happens with relative frequency with you, therefore I can only conclude that you enjoy it despite all your complaints to the contrary.


which part of no happy time did you not understand? It wouldnt be that bad if at the end of the night things were a little different.


GypsyQueen said:


> I think i want to go get another pumkin. I just carved a spider into my only one...a skull is next.
> 
> ...I think i may go get a baconator next.


I havent carved one in 2 years, maybe next year I will.

I still havent had a baconator, only because of the name.

Pick me up some oreos and drop them off on your way back.


----------



## kermitt




----------



## 4d2008

kermitt said:


>


 Just curious. What is it you see in Miss Piggy? Had to much to one night, made some bad choices, now you cant get rid of her? Just wondering. and oh by the way, You do know this was a man right.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Just curious. What is it you see in Miss Piggy? Had to much to one night, made some bad choices, now you cant get rid of her? Just wondering. and oh by the way, You do know this was a man right.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



You left to early. I got drunk  stupid beer! Stupid hangover


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You left to early. I got drunk  stupid beer! Stupid hangover


If thats the case hun I left right on time then Big Brother couldnt keep his eyes off of me the entire time we were together, figured it be best I leave seeing how I was there basically alone. Had fun though, the band was great and the bar is cool just a bit far for me.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> If thats the case hun I left right on time then Big Brother couldnt keep his eyes off of me the entire time we were together, figured it be best I leave seeing how I was there basically alone. Had fun though, the band was great and the bar is cool just a bit far for me.



I hate that bar! UGH! 10 dollars.. KISS MY A$$!  Did you get any pics?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I hate that bar! UGH! 10 dollars.. KISS MY A$$! Did you get any pics?


Ya I thought that was a joke, 10 dammed bucks. Give me a break. I think I took only one of you and its pretty blury so it wont be posted. I noticed you already posted yours lol.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

   GO BROWNS 

goood beer goood wings I love this bar


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ya I thought that was a joke, 10 dammed bucks. Give me a break. I think I took only one of you and its pretty blury so it wont be posted. I noticed you already posted yours lol.



I stole them from the band  I was hoping there was more! Sorry you felt alone  I guess I just am not enough entertainment for you!


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> stupid beer! Stupid hangover



This is why I do not drink a lot of beer because it leaves me with a horrible hangover the next day.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> This is why I do not drink a lot of beer because it leaves me with a horrible hangover the next day.



2 nights in a row for me.. and I really dont drink!   UGH..


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kelb said:
			
		

> 2 nights in a row for me.. and I really dont drink!   UGH..


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> 2 nights in a row for me.. and I really dont drink!   UGH..





I drank 2 nights in a row and not a hangover either day.  I guess I'm turning back into a lush again


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



I mean.. normally that would NEVER happen so when it does.. I'm down for the count


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I stole them from the band  I was hoping there was more! Sorry you felt alone  I guess I just am not enough entertainment for you!


I didnt feel alone, I had that other table of people I knew (just another reminder it does not matter where I go I will always be found). You were more then entertaining especially when she f**king hates me started to play and the band called you out. That was funny. I had my reasons for leaving when I did


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I didnt feel alone, I had that other table of people I knew (just another reminder it does not matter where I go I will always be found). You were more then entertaining especially when she f**king hates me started to play and the band called you out. That was funny. I had my reasons for leaving when I did



That damn band! LOL Dave loves me! 
I thought you siad you left because of bb


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

free beer at bwb right now woohoo


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> That damn band! LOL Dave loves me!
> I thought you siad you left because of bb


ya, if I would have stayed I would have gotten even worse looks from bb. I was soooooo wanting to hit up that dance floor with you. He was already thrilled with you right next to me talking most of the time. It was best I left, other wise the more I would have drank the more fun I would have had with you and that would have been  (but still fun).


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> free beer at bwb right now woohoo


thought you were heading to damons? good thing I didnt head out to watch the game with you.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ya, if I would have stayed I would have gotten even worse looks from bb. I was soooooo wanting to hit up that dance floor with you. He was already thrilled with you right next to me talking most of the time. It was best I left, other wise the more I would have drank the more fun I would have had with you and that would have been  (but still fun).



Well he wouldnt dance with me :shrug: I needed somebody


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Well he wouldnt dance with me :shrug: I needed somebody


I wont say anything bad but I will say, you + him = night and day.
Oh and the next time you two have sex and you scream out his name, Your going to think of me..


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> free beer at bwb right now woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> thought you were heading to damons? good thing I didnt head out to watch the game with you.
Click to expand...


shoulda called I woulda pickes u up. I needed to get out farther. been one of those days where I wish I was single


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> free beer at bwb right now woohoo



They had free wings for the group I was with last night.  I don't really remember if I was given the mild or hot ones.  Whatever was on the plate in front of me, I ate with no questions


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> shoulda called I woulda pickes u up. I needed to get out farther. been one of those days where I wish I was single


My days are usually the opposite lol.


jwwb2000 said:


> They had free wings for the group I was with last night. I don't really remember if I was given the mild or hot ones. Whatever was on the plate in front of me, *I ate with no questions*


as a good girl should.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I wont say anything bad but I will say, you + him = night and day.
> Oh and the next time you two have sex and you scream out his name, Your going to think of me..



lol yeah night and day..but sometimes thats good..
AND..  you have a lot of big talk.. but NO big game!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he wouldnt dance with me :shrug: I needed somebody
> 
> 
> 
> I wont say anything bad but I will say, you + him = night and day.
> Oh and the next time you two have sex and you scream out his name, Your going to think of me..
Click to expand...


uh wait does bb = big brother


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> as a good girl should.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> free beer at bwb right now woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had free wings for the group I was with last night.  I don't really remember if I was given the mild or hot ones.  Whatever was on the plate in front of me, I ate with no questions
Click to expand...


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> lol yeah night and day..but sometimes thats good..
> AND.. you have a lot of big talk.. but NO big game!


why would I throw out the game? All the hotties on here that I know are taken. So Ill play on here but IRL I wont. IRL its pretty much pointless.  What Ill do is just sit back and wait for all of you to become single. 
Thats ok, Ill wait. have fun.
Ill be here when your all done with your latest toys.  
I have patience.... 
When your ready for something new all of you have my #


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> uh wait does bb = big brother


Big Brother is always watching... It sucks  Was hoping he wasnt going to be there last night...


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> ###



Why am I getting a spanking?  I was behaved yesterday.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> why would I throw out the game? All the hotties on here that I know are taken. So Ill play on here but IRL I wont. IRL its pretty much pointless.  What Ill do is just sit back and wait for all of you to become single.
> Thats ok, Ill wait. have fun.
> Ill be here when your all done with your latest toys.
> I have patience....
> When your ready for something new all of you have my #



There were chicks there to "throw out the game to" You stayed with me!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> There were chicks there to "throw out the game to" You stayed with me!


 did you see the chicks that were there? I was perfectly happy by your side.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Why am I getting a spanking? I was behaved yesterday.


Should I post your drunken text messages 

(just kidding they were exactly what i expected them to be, nothing crazy).


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Big Brother is always watching... It sucks  Was hoping he wasnt going to be there last night...


 Funny because he usually isnt!




4d2008 said:


> did you see the chicks that were there? I was perfectly happy by your side.



My twin sister was hot.. but taken!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> ###
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I getting a spanking?  I was behaved yesterday.
Click to expand...


cuz on my phone I have limited smileys and I wanted to flirt  cuz I have had a WTFISD day


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Funny because he usually isnt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My twin sister was hot.. *but taken*!


like I said. always taken... Ill wait.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Should I post your drunken text messages
> 
> (just kidding they were exactly what i expected them to be, nothing crazy).





Well the band at Brewski's wasn't all that great, wouldn't play Pantera either.  

Do you know how much concentration that took to type those out


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Well the band at Brewski's wasn't all that great, wouldn't play Pantera either.
> 
> Do you know how much concentration that took to type those out


LMAO, Black Francis would have had a heart attack trying to fix the spelling errors on some of em. 
Would have been just one big
YOU BIG DUMMY!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> LMAO, Black Francis would have had a heart attack trying to fix the spelling errors on some of em.
> Would have been just one big
> YOU BIG DUMMY!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

what time is starbuck open till 2nite?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> what time is starbuck open till 2nite?


not sure..


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> what time is starbuck open till 2nite?




Maybe 9.....


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> what time is starbuck open till 2nite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 9.....
Click to expand...


cool ill stop by after the game to get a carmel mackavelli


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Maybe 9.....


do I hear a starbucks run??? whats that one girl up to?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

why can't Ihop and starbucks merge into one... starhops or ibucks


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> cool ill stop by after the game to get a carmel mackavelli


2 Pac


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> why can't Ihop and starbucks merge into one... starhops or ibucks


they did, its called the waffle house.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why can't Ihop and starbucks merge into one... starhops or ibucks
> 
> 
> 
> they did, its called the waffle house.
Click to expand...


ahh waffle house, I had them last sunday it was great.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> do I hear a starbucks run??? whats that one girl up to?




:shrug:

How about tomorrow?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> ahh waffle house, I had them last sunday it was great.


can only do that place kinda like ihop.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> How about tomorrow?


I wont be home till about 7 but sure.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do I hear a starbucks run??? whats that one girl up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> How about tomorrow?
Click to expand...


n0 2nite tomorrow is mnf. I'm on my way now I need coffee


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

:
now I feel like crap and beer tastes horrible


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> which part of no happy time did you not understand? It wouldnt be that bad if at the end of the night things were a little different.



I got the no happy endings part of it, but it must be happy time if you keep going back for it.  I'm just sayin' :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> why would I throw out the game? All the hotties on here that I know are taken. So Ill play on here but IRL I wont. IRL its pretty much pointless.  What Ill do is just sit back and wait for all of you to become single.
> Thats ok, Ill wait. have fun.
> Ill be here when your all done with your latest toys.
> I have patience....
> When your ready for something new all of you have my #



Wow!!! Now that's a huge ego, ladies and gentlemen!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Wow!!! Now that's a huge ego, ladies and gentlemen!!!


Hence the nick name. 
Mr. Ego


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> why would I throw out the game? All the hotties on here that I know are taken. So Ill play on here but IRL I wont. IRL its pretty much pointless.  What Ill do is just sit back and wait for all of you to become single.
> Thats ok, Ill wait. have fun.
> Ill be here when your all done with your latest toys.
> I have patience....
> When your ready for something new all of you have my #



As soon as I become single, I will be knocking at your back door


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Hence the nick name.
> Mr. Ego



Kris is single....You can score her!!


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> As soon as I become single, I will be knocking at your back door


Just be single on the 8th. We can go for a walk on the beach.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> Just be single on the 8th. We can go for a walk on the beach.



  I can't wait, it will be just like that beach scene from Nake Gun


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> I can't wait, it will be just like that beach scene from Naked Gun


lets get the full body condoms too.


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Kris is single....You can score her!!


  BF... you know my heart belongs to you


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> BF... you know my heart belongs to you



4door has said he likes redheads!!  :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> 4door has said he likes redheads!!  :shrug:


Yeah... but he doesn't get my smart jokes like you do BF


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Yeah... but he doesn't get my smart jokes like you do BF



You have no jokes......you are the joke, honey!!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> 4door has said he likes redheads!! :shrug:


Many things I like BF not just red... I just like "hot" basically. Im not a boob man or a foot man or a leg man Im a ALL over man. Love a gorgeous body.
Pretty face, a nice full C, slim / athletic body etc etc etc etc etc....
My biggest weakness is a hot blonde in pink. 
I have my own stalker on myspace, she wont tell me who she is on here but her main pic is of her at a golf course. Pink shirt, Blonde hair, pink golf clubs. She has to be a myspace MPD lmao.


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Many things I like BF not just red... I just like "hot" basically. Im not a boob man or a foot man or a leg man Im a ALL over man. Love a gorgeous body.
> Pretty face, a nice full C, slim / athletic body etc etc etc etc etc....
> My biggest weakness is a hot blonde in pink.



Oh well :shrug:......Kris is 0 for 6 according to your list!! :shrug: I tried!


----------



## Beta84




----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> Black-Francis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Now that's a huge ego, ladies and gentlemen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the nick name.
> Mr. Ego
Click to expand...


back to talking about waffles again


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> back to talking about waffles again


lmao, ya.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Many things I like BF not just red... *I just like "hot" basically. Im not a boob man or a foot man or a leg man Im a ALL over man. Love a gorgeous body.*Pretty face, a nice full C, slim / athletic body etc etc etc etc etc....
> *My biggest weakness is a hot blonde in pink*.
> I have my own stalker on myspace, she wont tell me who she is on here but her main pic is of her at a golf course. Pink shirt, Blonde hair, pink golf clubs. She has to be a myspace MPD lmao.


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> Wow!!! *Now that's a huge ego, ladies and gentlemen!!!*




I just don't see it......he seems very sincere to me.....:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

you guys are up and on here way too early.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you guys are up and on here way too early.


Its a security day, those days are always early and looonnngg


----------



## kris31280

Good morning...


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning.


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> Good morning...



Yawning was at 4 AM.



Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning.



Coffee was at 4:30 AM.

I'm already on  s!! 

Good morning!!


----------



## Mojo

I woke up with 2 kids in my bed , if I was Michael Jackson, it would have been an awesome morning, but for me, not so much


----------



## Beta84

Mojo said:


> I woke up with 2 kids in my bed , if I was Michael Jackson, it would have been an awesome morning, but for me, not so much



  Maybe Michael Jackson came by?  That could be why they had to hide in your bed.  You've taught them well.


----------



## Mojo

Beta84 said:


> Maybe Michael Jackson came by?  That could be why they had to hide in your bed.  You've taught them well.



I never even thought of that   Jesus, even I would take off running if I saw Michael Jackson.


----------



## jwwb2000

Mojo said:


> I woke up with 2 kids in my bed , if I was Michael Jackson, it would have been an awesome morning, but for me, not so much



I had one kid and two dogs (the four legged kind) in mine.


----------



## Mojo

jwwb2000 said:


> I had one kid and two dogs (the four legged kind) in mine.



  Good thinking adding "the four legged kind" in there   You coming out this Friday?


----------



## jwwb2000

Mojo said:


> Good thinking adding "the four legged kind" in there   You coming out this Friday?



I just have to get a sitter lined up


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi good morning! 

Im quite sick.  I feel like crap.  I really should go home.  But i wont.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> I just have to get a sitter lined up






GypsyQueen said:


> Hi good morning!
> 
> Im quite sick.  I feel like crap.  I really should go home.  But i wont.


Feel better!  Lemme know if you need a doctor so I can take care of you


----------



## Gtmustang88

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi good morning!
> 
> Im quite sick.  I feel like crap.  I really should go home.  But i wont.



I am also not feeling that good and I got to fly out tomorrow.


----------



## warneckutz

Gooooooooooooooood Morning!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi good morning!
> 
> Im quite sick. I feel like crap. I really should go home. But i wont.


 start feeling better. its a star bucks night.


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> Gooooooooooooooood Morning!





Did you get security clearance to leave the house this Friday night


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> Feel better!  Lemme know if you need a doctor so I can take care of you



 What a sweetie pie!



Gtmustang88 said:


> I am also not feeling that good and I got to fly out tomorrow.



  That sucks.



4d2008 said:


> start feeling better. its a star bucks night.




Tonight? When?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> What a sweetie pie!
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight? When?


I am doing security today so I wont be home till about 7. so after that.


----------



## kelb

Good morning!!!




warneckutz said:


> Gooooooooooooooood Morning!







Hey 4d... I talked to BB and you are safe!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 4d... I talked to BB and you are safe!


Good. Back under your bed I go then  (not that I really needed his approval).


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Good. Back under your bed I go then  (not that I really needed his approval).



He said he was checking your mannerisms. Making sure you were  and he said it was fine.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> He said he was checking your mannerisms. Making sure you were  and he said it was fine.


If he only knew


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> If he only knew



Thats what I told him


----------



## GypsyQueen

So i carved some really awsome pumpkins.  A spider and a full moon with three wolves.  I still have to do the skull.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Thats what I told him



Gotta watch out for this guy.
Im the guy you CAN take home to meet the parents but Ill have my fingers inside you at the dinner table talking to your mom about religion while texting your twin sister telling her to join in tonight. (hmmm wonder how long this thread will last today).


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> Gotta watch out for this guy.
> Im the guy you CAN take home to meet the parents but Ill have my fingers inside you at the dinner table talking to your mom about religion while texting your twin sister telling her to join in tonight. (hmmm wonder how long this thread will last today).


Jesus Mary and Joseph... are you trying to get it poofed?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> So i carved some really awsome pumpkins. A spider and a full moon with three wolves. I still have to do the skull.


Outstanding, cant wait to see em.


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Jesus Mary and Joseph... are you trying to get it poofed?


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Jesus Mary and Joseph... are you trying to get it poofed?



I think he shoulda just stayed up the road on Saturday night to relieve all of his frustrations.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Gotta watch out for this guy.
> Im the guy you CAN take home to meet the parents but Ill have my fingers inside you at the dinner table talking to your mom about religion while texting your twin sister telling her to join in tonight. (hmmm wonder how long this thread will last today).



I'm going to go start the ccpe pt 6 thread.. brb


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I think he shoulda just stayed up the road on Saturday night to relieve all of his frustrations.


Its been way to effing long. Next woman I get in bed had better bring a snack and something to drink. going to be a long night.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm going to go start the ccpe pt 6 thread.. brb


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Its been way to effing long. Next woman I get in bed had better bring a snack and something to drink. going to be a long night.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> Its been way to effing long. Next woman I get in bed had better bring a snack and something to drink. going to be a long night.



You really think she will get that bored?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Gotta watch out for this guy.
> Im the guy you CAN take home to meet the parents but Ill have my fingers inside you at the dinner table talking to your mom about religion while texting your twin sister telling her to join in tonight. (hmmm wonder how long this thread will last today).


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> You really think she will get that bored?


doesnt matter to me, thats why god invented doggy style. so we can both watch x files.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> doesnt matter to me, thats why god invented doggy style. so we can both watch x files.



Now that's good thinking


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Its been way to effing long. Next woman I get in bed had better bring a snack and something to drink. going to be a long night.



I wouldnt tell chicks that its been that long. you can brag all you want but all we hear is..  WOW THIS IS GOING TO BE FAST!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I wouldnt tell chicks that its been that long. you can brag all you want but all we hear is.. WOW THIS IS GOING TO BE FAST!


If round 1 is fast there is always parts 2, 3, and 4. Gotta hit all the rooms, counters, inside the cabinets, shower, bath, cat box, bird cage... Nothing will be safe.


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I wouldnt tell chicks that its been that long. you can brag all you want but all we hear is..  WOW THIS IS GOING TO BE FAST!


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> doesnt matter to me, thats why god invented doggy style. so we can both watch x files.



Taking lessons from Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> Taking lessons from Bloodhound Gang.


Bloodhound gang rocks


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> If round 1 is fast there is always parts 2, 3, and 4. Gotta hit all the rooms, counters, inside the cabinets, shower, bath, cat box, bird cage... Nothing will be safe from all the goo.




:fixed:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:


thanks. but if she is a good girl there will be nothing to clean.


----------



## Chain729

kelb said:


> I wouldnt tell chicks that its been that long. you can brag all you want but all we hear is..  WOW THIS IS GOING TO BE FAST!



  I don't think his ego would let him beg for a mercy session without bragging- which really screws the whole tactic up.  



4d2008 said:


> thanks. but if she is a good girl there will be nothing to clean.



What?  You think she's going to be using the force to keep her love goo from dripping out?  That or you've never gotten a chick wet.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> I don't think his ego would let him beg for a mercy session without bragging- which really screws the whole tactic up.
> 
> 
> 
> What? You think she's going to be using the force to keep her love goo from dripping out? That or you've never gotten a chick wet.


I was waiting for someone to comment  figured well chit I typed it now Ill just wait I guess. Ive only had one squirter in my life though. She could shoot about 3 feet. was kickazz.


----------



## GypsyQueen

You guys are going to get this thread deleted again.   


...Carry on.


----------



## puggymom

Chain729 said:


> I don't think his ego would let him beg for a mercy session without bragging- which really screws the whole tactic up.
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You think she's going to be using the force to keep her love goo from dripping out?  That or you've never gotten a chick wet.



I do not think that is what he meant. I assumed he meant she would swallow afterwards?


----------



## GypsyQueen

puggymom said:


> I do not think that is what he meant. I assumed he meant she would swallow afterwards?



Exactly...


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> I do not think that is what he meant. I assumed he meant she would swallow afterwards?


 good girls rock.


----------



## somdfunguy

4d2008 said:


> good girls rock.



and bad girls suck.

oh  good morning by the way


----------



## 4d2008

somdfunguy said:


> and bad girls suck.
> 
> oh  good morning by the way


hence why good girls rock, they swallow


----------



## lovinmaryland




----------



## kris31280

... I take it everyone is in a dry spell and that's why all the dirty talk?


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


>


Speaking of good girls


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> ... I take it everyone is in a dry spell and that's why all the dirty talk?



Some are on a chosen dry spell and some are just big talk :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> ... I take it everyone is in a dry spell and that's why all the dirty talk?


Nope, Im the only one talking.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


>






4d2008 said:


> Speaking of good girls



 all talk.. no action!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> all talk.. no action!


you do remember our conversation earlier dont you. always taken... and Ill wait for all of you... Hopefully your all single at the same time and we can just take care of the entire thing in one weekend


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> ... I take it everyone is in a dry spell and that's why all the dirty talk?



No, my mind is an alligator.  :shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> all talk.. no action!




You got that right.  The boy is a pansy.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> You got that right. The boy is a pansy.


oooohhhhh Gypsy, you dont want me to get started on you.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> oooohhhhh Gypsy, you dont want me to get started on you.


No, but I do


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> you do remember our conversation earlier dont you. always taken... and Ill wait for all of you... Hopefully your all single at the same time and we can just take care of the entire thing in one weekend



So you're saying I should be on a break with my BF on my birfday weekend?


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> No, but I do


Ill be quiet for now.


morningbell said:


> So you're saying I should be on a break with my BF on my birfday weekend?


DUUUUHHHH!!!!! when I say bring whomever that actually means only other women


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> oooohhhhh Gypsy, you dont want me to get started on you.



Bring it on Limp Wrist.  What cha got?   Not a hard on, thats for sure.





Im just kidding sticky buns.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Ill be quiet for now.



Good puppy.


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> Bring it on Limp Wrist.  What cha got?   Not a hard on, thats for sure.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


She doesnt want me to talk  the entire subject will be denied n e ways


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> She doesnt want me to talk  the entire subject will be denied n e ways


----------



## lovinmaryland

I'm hungry.  I want taco dip but I am outta tortilla chips


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


N E ways.... I hate it when I have  on both of you and cant say chit.


what happened to your av?


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm hungry. I want taco dip but I am outta tortilla chips


Im hungry too. didnt bring anything to eat and stuck out here on webster all day. Hopefully I can take the patrol car out and grab something around 1.


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


>



  4D's = 



4d2008 said:


> She doesnt want me to talk  the entire subject will be denied n e ways



Goooood. 




Out to lunch now.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> N E ways.... I hate it when I have  on both of you and cant say chit.
> 
> 
> what happened to your av?



That chit isn't  


I am going to make a new one later on.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That chit isn't
> 
> 
> I am going to make a new one later on.


Not with me, invite Mclovin out tonight for starbucks.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> ... I take it everyone is in a dry spell and that's why all the dirty talk?



Well...I think I pulled a muscle in my thigh area...but I worked through that


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> Im hungry too. didnt bring anything to eat and stuck out here on webster all day. Hopefully I can take the patrol car out and grab something around 1.



I only have cereal here


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> I only have cereal here


 If I wasnt stuck Id bring you something  but on a plus side Im having food brought to me love my forumite peeps.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Not with me, invite Mclovin out tonight for starbucks.



You do the inviting......


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You do the inviting......


ohhhhh I thought you meant you were going to make new  later thats why I said not with me  I R stupid.   Ya ok, Ill text him if his phone is working. Im saying 730.


----------



## Black-Francis

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I just don't see it......he seems very sincere to me.....:shrug:



That's because you are in love w/ 4door, Toppick!!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> That's because you are in love w/ 4door, Toppick!!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> ohhhhh I thought you meant you were going to make new  later thats why I said not with me  I R stupid.   Ya ok, Ill text him if his phone is working. Im saying 730.



Isn't there already enough


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> That's because you are in love w/ 4door, Toppick!!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> and bad girls suck.
> 
> oh  good morning by the way



I waited ALLL DAY for you on Saturday! :


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Isn't there already enough


Mc lovin is coming +1


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


>



I finally got some pool shootin in 
GF and I played last night...she won 2/3   (I hit the 8 ball in both games   Second win for her she'd have won anyway for sure though).
My best was like 3-4 balls sunk in a row (I won that game, I believe).  Not too shabby for not playing for months I suppose.  :shrug:


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I finally got some pool shootin in
> GF and I played last night...she won 2/3   (I hit the 8 ball in both games   Second win for her she'd have won anyway for sure though).
> My best was like 3-4 balls sunk in a row (I won that game, I believe).  Not too shabby for not playing for months I suppose.  :shrug:



SWEET that you got to play.. not so sweet that you are a


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Mc lovin is coming +1



Have fun b/c I've got to get my nails done


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> SWEET that you got to play.. not so sweet that you are a



 
I thought that GF hadn't played since we'd last played together and it turns out she played last weekend when I was away...that sneaky girl.


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> I thought that GF hadn't played since we'd last played together and it turns out she played last weekend when I was away...that sneaky girl.



When the dog is away, the cat will play


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> When the dog is away, the cat will play



I thought it was "while the cats away the mice will play"


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Have fun b/c I've got to get my nails done


um no, it was your idea for tonight so you will be there.


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I thought it was "while the cats away the mice will play"



That is the original saying but


Guy = Dog
Girl = Pussy CAT


Note to self:  Blonde proof all postings


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That is the original saying but
> 
> 
> Guy = Dog
> Girl = Pussy CAT
> 
> 
> Note to self: Kelb proof all postings


:fixed:


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> That is the original saying but
> 
> 
> Guy = Dog
> Girl = Pussy CAT
> 
> 
> Note to self:  Blonde proof all postings


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> :fixed:



You are NOT funny


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I have an important question to ask.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I have an important question to ask.



Why is 4d not funny? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You are NOT funny





dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I have an important question to ask.


ok


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

should I get out of bed?


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> should I get out of bed?



I hate you!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kelb said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> should I get out of bed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you!
Click to expand...


love u more


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> should I get out of bed?


only if you have to poop.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> um no, it was your idea for tonight so you will be there.





It was a mere suggestion.  

Someone wants to stay with his momma tonight after soccer, unlike the last time.  And I don't need him embarrasing me again


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> love u more


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It was a mere suggestion.
> 
> Someone wants to stay with his momma tonight after soccer, unlike the last time. And I don't need him embarrasing me again


Thats B.S. you better bring some coloring books. Its only starbucks. You know  is scared as hell to be next to me without you  so she wont come either. Its either that or Im going on a PM frenzy and getting everyone to your house tonight.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Thats B.S. you better bring some coloring books. Its only starbucks. You know  is scared as hell to be next to me without you  so she wont come either. Its either that or Im going on a PM frenzy and getting everyone to your house tonight.





Then you better get on that PM frenzy.


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> When the dog is away, the cat will play



And then the cat wonders why the dog doesn't trust it.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


> And then the cat wonders why the dog doesn't trust it.




Hence the reason this cat is not in persuit of any dog anytime soon


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> That is the original saying but
> 
> 
> Guy = Dog
> Girl = Pussy CAT
> 
> 
> Note to self:  *Blonde proof all postings *



 



Chain729 said:


> And then the cat wonders why the dog doesn't trust it.




But some cats just dont give a damn.


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> Hence the reason this cat is not in persuit of any dog anytime soon



THAT I respect, understand, and follow myself.  If you don't want to be committed, don't be committed.  It's the ones that claim to want committment and then can't handle it that annoy me.



GypsyQueen said:


> But some cats just dont give a damn.



That's because you're a spoiled, bratty, selfish child.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chain729 said:


> That's because you're a spoiled, bratty, selfish child.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> THAT I respect, understand, and follow myself. If you don't want to be committed, don't be committed. It's the ones that claim to want committment and then can't handle it that annoy me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're a spoiled, bratty, selfish child.


This should get ugly soon... If my comments couldnt get this thread deleted maybe you two will have better luck


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


> THAT I respect, understand, and follow myself.  If you don't want to be committed, don't be committed.  It's the ones that claim to want committment and then can't handle it that annoy me.



There is another reason as well....Just too much  to put up with.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


guess not.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> guess not.



I get bored with people that think they know what they are talking about.  Plus im too sick to get upset about such BS.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> This should get ugly soon... If my comments couldnt get this thread deleted maybe you two will have better luck




You need to be smothered with :floppers: sitting on your face with honey, whipped cream and a cherry to top it all off.


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> You need to be smothered with :floppers: sitting on your face with honey, whipped cream and a cherry to top it all off.


... are you sure you're not interested in 4D?  Ya both have very vivid imaginations and could probably have some out of this world


----------



## GypsyQueen

kris31280 said:


> ... are you sure you're not interested in 4D?  Ya both have very vivid imaginations and could probably have some out of this world



They are def just friends.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> ... are you sure you're not interested in 4D?  Ya both have very vivid imaginations and could probably have some out of this world





I am just fine as friends without the benefits.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chain729 said:


> And then the cat wonders why the dog doesn't trust it.



I trust my cat...I mean GF...:shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> I trust my cow...I mean GF...:shrug:



:fixed:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:



  When did I start dating your mom?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I get bored with people that think they know what they are talking about. Plus im too sick to get upset about such BS.


hope your better by tonight for starbucks 


kris31280 said:


> ... are you sure you're not interested in 4D? Ya both have very vivid imaginations and could probably have some out of this world


you should hear what is said IRL where you dont get in trouble.


jwwb2000 said:


> I am just fine as friends without the benefits.


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> When did I start dating your mom?


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> When did I start dating your mom?



Actually, my Mom is 67 and in better shape than your cow!


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


>



Keep using smilies midget! At least you can't misspell them!


----------



## Radiant1

pcjohnnyb said:


> I trust my cat...I mean GF...:shrug:



Good for you! 

Seriously, all you said was she went and shot pool while you were out of town it doesn't mean she humped every dog in the county, geesh!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Actually, my Mom is 67 and in better shape than your cow!



I got nothin.  Anything said at this point would just be insulting your mama and she never did anything to me.  Well, except that one time  



Radiant1 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Seriously, all you said was she went and shot pool while you were out of town it doesn't mean she humped every dog in the county, geesh!




I don't even think she went out to shoot pool though


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> you should hear what is said IRL where you dont get in trouble.



As well as some of the other stuff


----------



## flipfloplover47

Radiant1 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Seriously, all you said was she went and shot pool while you were out of town it doesn't mean she humped every dog in the county, geesh!



Thank you. Yeah i shot pool in our garage, and stayed home most of the time, and cleaned, oh and the trip to the Hospital, so yeah, i had no time to go out and hump ANY dog in the county. just waited for my love to come home.


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


> I get bored with people that think they know what they are talking about.  Plus im too sick to get upset about such BS.



  



Radiant1 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Seriously, all you said was she went and shot pool while you were out of town it doesn't mean she humped every dog in the county, geesh!



Since when?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flipfloplover47 said:


> Thank you. Yeah i shot pool in our garage, and stayed home most of the time, and cleaned, oh and the trip to the Hospital, *so yeah, i had no time to go out and hump ANY dog in the county. *just waited for my love to come home.



So you're saying if you HAD time... 

 jp


----------



## lovinmaryland

is it 5 yet


----------



## flipfloplover47

pcjohnnyb said:


> So you're saying if you HAD time...
> 
> jp




You know i wouldn't even think about it. Plus i was in no condition to do anything.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> is it 5 yet


Nope 
But we're getting there 



flipfloplover47 said:


> You know i wouldn't even think about it. Plus i was in no condition to do anything.



But if you HAD been feeling well?    You know I'm just foolin around unintended:


----------



## flipfloplover47

pcjohnnyb said:


> Nope
> But we're getting there
> 
> 
> 
> But if you HAD been feeling well?    You know I'm just foolin around unintended:



don't forget about school, I wish our day was over at five!


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Since when?



Just because You're a horndog doesn't mean everyone else is.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Radiant1 said:


> Just because You're a horndog doesn't mean everyone else is.



No, everyone else is too


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> No, everyone else is too


Im not


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Just because You're a horndog doesn't mean everyone else is.



No idea what that has to do with it, but what good is a woman that's not?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chain729 said:


> No idea what that has to do with it, but what good is a woman that's not?



Is she submissive :shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Im not



Me neither.  I hate sex.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Me neither. I hate sex.


its yucky. lets get together tonight and read the bible


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> its yucky. lets get together tonight and read the bible



Right after we pray the rosary.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Right after we pray the rosary.


I was thinking more along the lines of you praying.
Oh god
Oh god
OOOHHHHH GOOOODDDD YES!
You know. Pray.


----------



## somdfunguy

flipfloplover47 said:


> had no time to go out and hump ANY dog in the county. just waited for my love to come home.



the few the proud the naive


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of you praying.
> Oh god
> Oh god
> OOOHHHHH GOOOODDDD YES!
> You know. Pray.



More like...

...Lord,
Please send me a sign,  give me something i can feel, something bigger.

Aaaaaaaameeeeeen


You know, pray.



P.S.
(Rosary=anal beads???)


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> its yucky. lets get together tonight and read the bible





GypsyQueen said:


> Right after we pray the rosary.





4d2008 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of you praying.
> Oh god
> Oh god
> OOOHHHHH GOOOODDDD YES!
> You know. Pray.





GypsyQueen said:


> More like...
> 
> ...Lord,
> Please send me a sign,  give me something i can feel, something bigger.
> 
> Aaaaaaaameeeeeen
> 
> 
> You know, pray.





You guys are on your own tonight


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> More like...
> 
> ...Lord,
> Please send me a sign, give me something i can feel, something bigger.
> 
> Aaaaaaaameeeeeen
> 
> 
> You know, pray.
> 
> P.S.
> (Rosary=anal beads???)


LMMFAO


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You guys are on your own tonight


She keeps ignoring my comments about starbucks, she wont be coming either.


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> You guys are on your own tonight



Im not so sure im going tonight.  I feel like crap.  We'll see.


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


> I waited ALLL DAY for you on Saturday! :


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> You guys are on your own tonight



Don't want to be anywhere near them when lightening strikes eh?


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> Don't want to be anywhere near them when lightening strikes eh?



More along the lines of....If one is not there, one ins't included in the  of what happens


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> Don't want to be anywhere near them when lightening strikes eh?


The conversations as well as "other" things that go on IRL are far worse then whats said in these forums.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> More along the lines of....If one is not there, one ins't included in the  of what happens


you will still be included in the  dont worry


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> you will still be included in the  dont worry



It never fails 



Would you like more marks from a studded belt?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> you will still be included in the  dont worry



Yeah Jdub,  you will be there in spirit.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It never fails
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like more marks from a studded belt?


No. Thats why I invited Mc Lovin in hopes he fealt some pain. I am pretty much good to go now I think. Just a couple holes on my arm from teeth thats all thats left. But I dont make it a ritual to look at my azz in the mirror so who knows.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> No. Thats why I invited Mc Lovin in hopes he fealt some pain. I am pretty much good to go now I think. Just a couple holes on my arm from teeth thats all thats left. But I dont make it a ritual to look at my azz in the mirror so who knows.



You know damn well I can't and will not do that to McLovin.

  At least it wasn't me that took a bite out of you.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You know damn well I can't and will not do that to McLovin.
> 
> At least it wasn't me that took a bite out of you.


WHY NOT!!! he asks for it lmao.... yes if it was you that bit I would have a chunk missing instead of just little holes.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> _WHY NOT!!!_ he asks for it lmao.... yes if it was *you that bit I would have a chunk missing* instead of just little holes.



_Because I just can't._


*Ahhh.....you have learned quickly *


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> WHY NOT!!! he asks for it lmao.... yes if it was you that bit I would have a chunk missing instead of just little holes.




Mercy- its just a slight laps in judgment.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Mercy- its just a slight laps in judgment.


No Mercy.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> No, everyone else is too




Speaking from experience?



4d2008 said:


> Im not


  That might just be the funniest thing I have ever heard... cough cough. PERVD cough cough







GypsyQueen said:


> More like...
> 
> ...Lord,
> Please send me a sign,  give me something i can feel, something bigger.
> 
> Aaaaaaaameeeeeen
> 
> 
> You know, pray.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> (Rosary=anal beads???)



You are officially going to HELL


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> No Mercy.



Exactly.


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> You are officially going to HELL



How do you know she isn't speaking from experience?


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> You are officially going to HELL



Look around...THIS IS HELL!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Speaking from experience?



Of course 
Some folks just know when to keep their horn in check


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> How do you know she isn't speaking from experience?



If she used rosary beads for anal beads.. shes going to hell


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Speaking from experience?
> 
> 
> That might just be the funniest thing I have ever heard... cough cough. PERVD cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> You are officially going to HELL


She will be right by my side. As will all my friends


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> More along the lines of....If one is not there, one ins't included in the  of what happens


Geee... a shame I'll have to miss it to go to Interpersonal Communications...


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> If she used rosary beads for anal beads.. shes going to hell


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Geee... a shame I'll have to miss it to go to Interpersonal Communications...



I won't be there either :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> Geee... a shame I'll have to miss it to go to Interpersonal Communications...



Did you go to that "Just Words" event at CSM on friday?


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> I won't be there either :shrug:



Me neither...i dont think....maybe...


----------



## lovinmaryland

I am going home and frying up a batch of homemade tortilla chips to eat w/ some kick ass taco dip


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> I am going home and frying up a batch of homemade tortilla chips to eat w/ some kick ass taco dip



You deliver?


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> I am going home and frying up a batch of homemade tortilla chips to eat w/ some kick ass taco dip


do you think  would mind if I ate your ass with taco dip?


----------



## UncleBacon

I just planted my seed...thought I'd share


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I just planted my seed...thought I'd share


bacon bits.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> bacon bits.




amd it went all over the place


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> amd it went all over the place


Dinner tonight? I have to be at starbucks by 730ish so before then (and after 630ish). not really giving you a good option for time I know.


----------



## itsbob

UncleBacon said:


> I just planted my seed...thought I'd share



It won't take root.. you have to plant it deeper than 2.5 inches.


----------



## GypsyQueen

itsbob said:


> It won't take root.. you have to plant it deeper than 2.5 inches.


----------



## Midnight




----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


>



Hey stranger.


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


>


well holy chit, speaking of another good girl... where the hell you been? Starbucks tonight. 730.


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey stranger.





4d2008 said:


> well holy chit, speaking of another good girl... where the hell you been? Starbucks tonight. 730.




 

i don't think i can 

i've been busy with work. let me know what else is going on this week, i promise i'll make time.


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> i don't think i can
> 
> i've been busy with work. let me know what else is going on this week, i promise i'll make time.


My house the rest of the week.


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> My house the rest of the week.



tempting lol. 

seriously, let me know. i almost stopped by the other night but i was sick and visiting my parents so....


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Did you go to that "Just Words" event at CSM on friday?



Nope... 

Hey, but in other good news I've solved my Do Dah Deli problem... Buffalo Wings and Beer has Wi-Fi AND beer... so I get to drink while working on homework


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> tempting lol.
> 
> seriously, let me know. i almost stopped by the other night but i was sick and visiting my parents so....


I was very sad you didnt stop by.  was needing you, she was scared when someone left early 


kris31280 said:


> Nope...
> 
> Hey, but in other good news I've solved my Do Dah Deli problem... Buffalo Wings and Beer has Wi-Fi AND beer... so I get to drink while working on homework


Bonus.


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> I was very sad you didnt stop by.  was needing you, she was scared when someone left early



ha, sorry 

i'm glad you don't think i only come out for you guys to feed me and skip out on the bill.


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> ha, sorry
> 
> i'm glad you don't think i only come out for you guys to feed me and skip out on the bill.


So far thats all I have on ya, at least if you came out the other night dinner was free  and movies (and  shows in the bathroom)


----------



## Midnight

YouTube - bride falls in pool

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> So far thats all I have on ya, at least if you came out the other night *dinner was free*  and *movies* (and  *shows in the bathroom*)



Quit talking about your small deprived member, because no one cares....And Im pretty sure Midnight does not want to watch your gay boy porno.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im in love with 4d


:fixed:
I know.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> YouTube - bride falls in pool
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :



OH MY GOD!!! haha...The priest fell in too!!!


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> So far thats all I have on ya, at least if you came out the other night dinner was free  and movies (and  shows in the bathroom)




wow, now i'm even more disappointed.


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> Quit talking about your small deprived member, because no one cares....And Im pretty sure Midnight does not want to watch your gay boy porno.





thanks for the concern


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> thanks for the concern



Just looking out for you. 




......


----------



## Black-Francis

Midnight said:


> YouTube - bride falls in pool
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :



It's setup you big dummies!!!


----------



## Midnight

well, i have to go, be back on later.


----------



## Midnight

Black-Francis said:


> It's setup you big dummies!!!



um i believe it's *set up*. if you had said it's *a setup* it might have been correct YOU BIG DUMMY!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> well, i have to go, be back on later.



Any last words?



Midnight said:


> um i believe it's *set up*. if you had said it's *a setup* it might have been correct YOU BIG DUMMY!


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> Any last words?





yeah, nevermind lol. change of plans.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> yeah, nevermind lol. change of plans.



You should call me when you get a chance...


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> You should call me when you get a chance...



done


----------



## Black-Francis

Midnight said:


> um i believe it's *set up*. if you had said it's *a setup* it might have been correct YOU BIG DUMMY!



Good one, my little concubine!!!


----------



## Midnight

Black-Francis said:


> Good one, my little concubine!!!




you wish


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> Good one, my little concubine!!!



Black Francis, I do believe you've just been biotch slapped.


----------



## Black-Francis

Midnight said:


> you wish



I bet you and GQ had to look up the word "concubine"......


----------



## Midnight

Black-Francis said:


> I bet you and GQ had to look up the word "concubine"......




wow good one! 

that stung, it really did.


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> I bet you and GQ had to look up the word "concubine"......


I DIDNT. My dog was attacked by one before.. Poor little guy had needles poking all out of him.. it was sad.


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> I DIDNT. My dog was attacked by one before.. Poor little guy had needles poking all out of him.. it was sad.



Oooohhh my. I hope your joking or black francis is about to have a field day.


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> Oooohhh my. I hope your joking or black francis is about to have a field day.


BF likes me not you


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> I DIDNT. My dog was attacked by one before.. Poor little guy had needles poking all out of him.. it was sad.


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> BF likes me not you



 i don't believe it! can't you tell? i'm his favorite!


----------



## Black-Francis

Midnight said:


> i don't believe it! can't you tell? i'm his favorite!



To all you "noobs"....we must feel your boobs!!!


----------



## Midnight

Black-Francis said:


> To all you "noobs"....we must feel your boobs!!!



uh....


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

so.....what the hell is everyone up to tonight?


----------



## Black-Francis

Midnight said:


> uh....



:shrug: forum rules, honey!!


----------



## UncleBacon

itsbob said:


> It won't take root.. you have to plant it deeper than 2.5 inches.



it just needs to be sprayed over the surface....so I'm good


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> To all you "noobs"....we must feel your boobs!!!



Its true....  October is Breast Cancer Awarness month, I've been checking mine all day, everyday since the first.


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> so.....what the hell is everyone up to tonight?



I just sneezed and I have to do some research for my paper due Friday.


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I just sneezed and I have to do some research for my paper due Friday.



Gesundheit


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Gesundheit



German virgin?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> To all you "noobs"....we must feel your boobs!!!



Rules are Rules! Now come here noobs!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Rules are Rules! Now come here noobs!


----------



## Radiant1

Black-Francis said:


>




Ok, there's just something hilarious about watching those dye smileys move while listening to Shadow's Fall "Act of Contrition" and the fact that you have dude head bangin' with the horns is just icing!


----------



## Chain729

Black-Francis said:


> To all you "noobs"....we must feel your boobs!!!



Doubt you'll have any better luck than I did.



jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> so.....what the hell is everyone up to tonight?



Movie, laundry, sorting through and posting pics on MySpace and the forums.


----------



## Black-Francis

Chain729 said:


> Doubt you'll have any better luck than I did.
> 
> .



Yeah, Midnight is a prude!


----------



## islandgrl

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> so.....what the hell is everyone up to tonight?



 Recovering from an awesome weekend.... I got very little sleep.


----------



## kris31280

Good morning


----------



## 4d2008

all.


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> Good morning



I wonder what's going to happen in SOMD online today


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I wonder what's going to happen in SOMD online today


Peace and Love is my guess.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> Peace and Love is my guess.



Happy happy happy!  Joy joy joy!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> Happy happy happy! Joy joy joy!


Ren n Stimpy


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> Happy happy happy!  Joy joy joy!





4d2008 said:


> Ren n Stimpy


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


>


Dont get to close to me right now. Im still  over what you said about the playboy channel and why you dislike it....


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> Ren n Stimpy







4d2008 said:


> Dont get to close to me right now. Im still  over what you said about the playboy channel and why you dislike it....



She's not shy!


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> Rules are Rules! Now come here noobs!


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Dont get to close to me right now. Im still  over what you said about the playboy channel and why you dislike it....


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> She's not shy!





warneckutz said:


>


 was that a because she wants to see noobie boobie or because its just what you do?
If its for the first one then

if its for the second one then



morningbell said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> was that a because she wants to see noobie boobie or because its just what you do?
> If its for the first one then
> 
> if its for the second one then



It wasn't directed towards you, so you shouldn't care.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Peace and Love is my guess.



i think that guess has already been disproven.  even in the morning people are vicious on here!


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> It wasn't directed towards you, so you shouldn't care.


Your such a big baby war...


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i think that guess has already been disproven. even in the morning people are vicious on here!


It was a nice thought though


----------



## Radiant1

Beta84 said:


> i think that guess has already been disproven.  even in the morning people are vicious on here!



I'm not vicious.  I'm a complete and total sweetheart.


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> I'm not vicious.  I'm a complete and total sweetheart.



You're such a good catholic girl


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> Your such a big baby war...


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> I'm not vicious.  I'm a complete and total sweetheart.



Sticking a halo from the costume department at Walmart on top of your horns doesn't make you an angel.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> It was a nice thought though


   ya never know, maybe tomorrow hell will freeze over!



Radiant1 said:


> I'm not vicious.  I'm a complete and total sweetheart.



of course you are!


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> Sticking a halo from the costume department at Walmart on top of your horns doesn't make you an angel.


Like I always say, Satan is an Angel, he just fell. ALL women are Angels in one way or another. Luv em all.


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


> You're such a good catholic girl



The bishop may not agree with you, but I do! 



Chain729 said:


> Sticking a halo from the costume department at Walmart on top of your horns doesn't make you an angel.



i am not light, i am not dark; i am the dawn and the dusk, i am...perfectly integrated.   And Your cookies do not tempt me.


----------



## Radiant1

Beta84 said:


> of course you are!







4d2008 said:


> ALL women are Angels.


----------



## MrX

:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

MrX said:


> :shrug:


You lost?
Cant find your way?
Turn to Jesus.


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> Like I always say, Satan is an Angel, he just fell. ALL women are Angels in one way or another. Luv em all.



No he didn't.  No they aren't.  I can introduce you to a few that would show you Hell.



Radiant1 said:


> i am not light, i am not dark; i am the dawn and the dusk, i am...perfectly integrated.   And Your cookies do not tempt me.



Maybe...  Not quite.    Yes, they do.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

g'morning 

I caught up on this thread last night and can't believe its still alive. Funny stuff


----------



## warneckutz

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> g'morning
> 
> I caught up on this thread last night and can't believe its still alive. Funny stuff



Part VI isn't far off I'm sure...


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> No he didn't. No they aren't. *I can introduce you to a few that would show you Hell.*
> .


(dont think you understood what I meant by them being Angels)


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> g'morning
> 
> I caught up on this thread last night and can't believe its still alive. Funny stuff


I tried to get it deleted yesterday but guess it wasnt good enough. Maybe its because we moved into chit chat. Ill try harder.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				morningbell said:
			
		

> I wonder what's going to happen in SOMD online today


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> I tried to get it deleted yesterday but guess it wasnt good enough. Maybe its because we moved into chit chat. Ill try harder.



If you keep talking about what's going on in Fight Club you just might


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> If you keep talking about what's going on in Fight Club you just might


No the thing you said was soooo innocent compared to the discussions yesterday. Biggest item of the day.
Rosarybeads=analbeads.
really thought that was the kicker. (but we are still here)
Nice job on that by the way Gypsy.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> No the thing you said was soooo innocent compared to the discussions yesterday. Biggest item of the day.
> Rosarybeads=analbeads.
> really thought that was the kicker. (but we are still here)
> Nice job on that by the way Gypsy.



I saw that... it was gross so I didn't even comment.  Talk about a fallen angel


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I saw that... it was gross so I didn't even comment. Talk about a fallen angel


It made me smile


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> (dont think you understood what I meant by them being Angels)



I'm Jewish.  That whole falling crap was made up by crazy Christians.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> It made me smile




A puddle of blood from someone getting slashed up makes you smile


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> Ok, there's just something hilarious about watching those dye smileys move while listening to *Shadow's Fall* "Act of Contrition" and the fact that you have dude head bangin' with the horns is just icing!



I was able to meet and have a few drinks with them back in September.  Pretty laid back guys, actually.


----------



## warneckutz

jwwb2000 said:


> I was able to meet and have a few drinks with them back in September.  Pretty laid back guys, actually.



  I have a few of their CD's.  Good stuff.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> I'm Jewish. That whole falling crap was made up by crazy Christians.


 
Its ok Chain, I didnt know you were so religious and the talk of Angels hurts your feelings.
how about this.

Santa Claus is the Devil.
(that better)?


----------



## toppick08

Chain729 said:


> I'm Jewish.  That whole falling crap was made up by crazy Christians.



You see my Buying a Car Joke ?


----------



## jwwb2000

warneckutz said:


> I have a few of their CD's.  Good stuff.



Just wish I could have saw them play. The show was cancelled due to the singer of the other band being sick.


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> I was able to meet and have a few drinks with them back in September.  Pretty laid back guys, actually.



I saw them at Rams Head last year.  I was right up front with spit and sweat flying!  Brian worked it so hard he had to be walked off the stage after the show.   

I had drinks with Matt and Jon after and you're right they really are laid back, and oh my God all that long hair!   I got autographs on a non-typical article of clothing (see my MySpace pics); they got a kick out of it and totally enjoyed signing for me! 



warneckutz said:


> I have a few of their CD's.  Good stuff.



You are the only person I know who comes close to enjoying the same type of music I do.


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> I saw them at Rams Head last year. I was right up front with spit and sweat flying! Brian worked it so hard he had to be walked off the stage after the show.
> 
> I had drinks with Matt and Jon after and you're right they really are laid back, and oh my God all that long hair!  I got autographs on a non-typical article of clothing (*see my MySpace pics*); they got a kick out of it and totally enjoyed signing for me!
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only person I know who comes close to enjoying the same type of music I do.


You finally posted actual pics on your page? Or is it just of the non-typical article of clothing.


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> I saw them at Rams Head last year.  I was right up front with spit and sweat flying!  Brian worked it so hard he had to be walked off the stage after the show.
> 
> I had drinks with Matt and Jon after and you're right they really are laid back, and oh my God all that long hair!   I got autographs on a non-typical article of clothing (see my MySpace pics); they got a kick out of it and totally enjoyed signing for me!
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only person I know who comes close to enjoying the same type of music I do.




I am pretty sure I am one of the only people who knew who the hell they were.  Hell, I spotted them walking down the sidewalk and started  with them and signed the back of my ticket.  Then went over to the bar (don't know the name of it right beside Ram's Head) and had drinks with them.


----------



## warneckutz

Radiant1 said:


> You are the only person I know who comes close to enjoying the same type of music I do.



Unearth
five Finger Death Punch
Slipknot
Metallica
Pantera
SpineShank
Alice In Chains
Soil
American Head Charge
Arch Enemy
Bury Your Dead
The Cavalera Conspiracy
Chimaira
Coal Chamber
Disturbed
Hellyeah
Ill Nino
Machine Head
MUDVAYNE
Nothingface
Otep
Saliva
Sevendust
Soulfly
Static-X
Tool

... many more, just a bunch of heavy stuff to keep me going in the gym!


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> You finally posted actual pics on your page? Or is it just of the non-typical article of clothing.



Both.


----------



## jwwb2000

warneckutz said:


> Unearth
> *five Finger Death Punch
> Slipknot*
> Metallica
> Pantera
> SpineShank
> Alice In Chains
> Soil
> American Head Charge
> Arch Enemy
> Bury Your Dead
> The Cavalera Conspiracy
> Chimaira
> Coal Chamber
> *Disturbed*
> *Hellyeah*
> Ill Nino
> Machine Head
> MUDVAYNE
> Nothingface
> Otep
> Saliva
> Sevendust
> Soulfly
> Static-X
> Tool
> 
> ... many more, just a bunch of heavy stuff to keep me going in the gym!



Those ones are AWESOME in concert.

Mudvayne will be at Ram's Head Dec 11, btw.


----------



## Radiant1

warneckutz said:


> *Unearth*
> five Finger Death Punch
> *Slipknot*
> *Metallica*
> *Pantera*
> SpineShank
> Alice In Chains
> Soil
> American Head Charge
> Arch Enemy
> Bury Your Dead
> *The Cavalera Conspiracy*
> *Chimaira*
> Coal Chamber
> *Disturbed*
> Hellyeah
> Ill Nino
> *Machine Head*
> *MUDVAYNE*
> Nothingface
> Otep
> Saliva
> Sevendust
> *Soulfly*
> *Static-X*
> Tool
> 
> ... many more, just a bunch of heavy stuff to keep me going in the gym!



   !!!

Unearth has a new release out this month.


----------



## warneckutz

jwwb2000 said:


> Those ones are AWESOME in concert.
> 
> Mudvayne will be at Ram's Head Dec 11, btw.



REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEALLY?  I need to get their new CD when it comes out... I gotta check iTunes to see if they've released any tracks for their upcoming album.


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> Unearth
> five Finger Death Punch
> SpineShank
> Soil
> American Head Charge
> The Cavalera Conspiracy
> Chimaira
> Arch Enemy
> Nothingface
> Hellyeah
> 
> Slipknot
> Alice In Chains
> Metallica
> Pantera
> Bury Your Dead
> Coal Chamber
> Disturbed
> Ill Nino
> Machine Head
> MUDVAYNE
> Otep
> Saliva
> Sevendust
> Soulfly
> Static-X
> Tool
> 
> ... many more, just a bunch of heavy stuff to keep me going in the gym!


looks like Ill be busy tonight figuring out new bands I need to listen to.


----------



## Radiant1

warneckutz said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEALLY?  I need to get their new CD when it comes out... I gotta check iTunes to see if they've released any tracks for their upcoming album.



You know I loved Pantera, I love Mudvayne but I wasn't overly impressed with Hell Yeah, go figure.


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEALLY?  I need to get their new CD when it comes out... I gotta check iTunes to see if they've released any tracks for their upcoming album.






Good morning to everyone else


----------



## kelb

Radiant1 said:


> You know I loved Pantera, I love Mudvayne but I wasn't overly impressed with Hell Yeah, go figure.



There is actually one band that plays locally  that playes some pantera... I LOVE Pantera!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> Good morning to everyone else


----------



## jwwb2000

warneckutz said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEALLY?  I need to get their new CD when it comes out... I gotta check iTunes to see if they've released any tracks for their upcoming album.




Really.

Here is the info:

Mudvayne
w/ 10 Years, Snot
Thursday, December 11
Doors 7pm, Show 7:30pm 
$29 Advance | $31 Day of Show
ALL AGES



I would LOVE to go but I am already going to be outta work 2 days prior for Avenged Sevenfold and Burn Halo


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> do you think  would mind if I ate your ass with taco dip?


 no that would be just fine 


itsbob said:


> It won't take root.. you have to plant it deeper than 2.5 inches.


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> no that would be just fine


----------



## kelb

I'm suddenly craving Taco dip


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I'm suddenly craving Taco dip



Friday night girl Friday night


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Friday night girl Friday night



 I cant wait!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

We got through yet another Monday


----------



## morningbell

lovinmaryland said:


> Friday night girl Friday night


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> We got through yet another Monday



Screw you pal, the ladies got me thinking about Friday night and you're bringing me back to Tuesday


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I cant wait!


Me either 


morningbell said:


>



I am so excited to meet you


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Me either
> 
> 
> I am so excited to meet you



me too me too!


----------



## morningbell

lovinmaryland said:


> Me either
> 
> 
> I am so excited to meet you



I'll bring the chips 


Oh and the wet naps.... clean up aisle you!


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> I'll bring the chips
> 
> 
> Oh and the wet naps.... clean up aisle you!



You coming out sweetheart?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> Screw you pal, the ladies got me thinking about Friday night and you're bringing me back to Tuesday



I can't make it so I have nothing to look forward to 



lovinmaryland said:


> I am so excited to meet you



Oh..she'll show you what it means to have a good time...


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> You coming out sweetheart?



Don't you sweetheart me, thats total sexual harassment in the workplace 

Yep!


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> *I can't make it so I have nothing to look forward to *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..she'll show you what it means to have a good time...



You get to sit home with your GF


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I cant wait!


 


morningbell said:


>


 


lovinmaryland said:


> Me either
> 
> 
> I am so excited to meet you


I cant wait to meat all of you too.  (seeing how Ive already met all of you the only thing left is to.....)


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				morningbell said:
			
		

> lovinmaryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me either
> 
> 
> I am so excited to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring the chips
> 
> 
> Oh and the wet naps.... clean up aisle you!
Click to expand...


wet naps? so u don't clean up afterwards?


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> Don't you sweetheart me, thats total sexual harassment in the workplace
> 
> Yep!



  Oh just go check out my MySpace pics,  all over R1, and be quiet.



Thanks to you knuckleheads I had to break out the Ipod.


----------



## itsbob

4d2008 said:


> I cant wait to meat all of you too.  (seeing how Ive already met all of you the only thing left is to.....)



You go home alone and masturbate a  lot don't you?


----------



## 4d2008

itsbob said:


> You go home alone and masturbate a lot don't you?


everynight


----------



## kelb

itsbob said:


> You go home alone and masturbate a  lot don't you?





Anyone have a shiny nickel?


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> everynight



That's not something to brag about dude.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> You get to sit home with your GF




Matter-of-factly, I have to pet sit this weekend for the folks


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> Oh just go check out my *MySpace pics,  all over R1*, and be quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you knuckleheads I had to break out the Ipod.



HOLY SWEET HEAVING BREASTASISTS!!!

 stuff right there!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to sit home with your GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matter-of-factly, I have to pet sit this weekend for the folks
Click to expand...


that's not something to brag about dude


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> That's not something to brag about dude.


what part of that was bragging? 
Would you rather me tell the truth and say I had two women over last night on my couch all bunched up under the covers? 
Who would believe it anyways?
I love my life even if it has to be


----------



## lovinmaryland

I'm eating grape nerds and they are


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm eating grape nerds and they are


lmao, I havent even seen a box of nerds in years.. But then again I havent looked so that means nothing.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> lmao, I havent even seen a box of nerds in years.. But then again I havent looked so that means nothing.



You might be the biggest  I Know!  so dont look to far


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You might be the biggest  I Know!  so dont look to far


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> You might be the biggest  I Know!  so dont look to far



So how did everything go this past saturday night?  Lets hear more on that


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> lmao, I havent even seen a box of nerds in years.. But then again I havent looked so that means nothing.



I like the big fat double dipped ones but I couldnt find them so I had to get a bag of the mini ones for halloween


----------



## itsbob

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm eating grape nerds and they are






Oh wait.. how do I get to be a grape nerd.. I think I'm just a regular nerd.. ?


----------



## lovinmaryland

itsbob said:


> Oh wait.. how do I get to be a grape nerd.. I think I'm just a regular nerd.. ?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> that's not something to brag about dude




That I'm doing a favor for my parents?  I think I sort of owe it to them since they supported me for 18 or so years


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> I'm eating grape nerds and they are



I love nerds. care to share?


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> That I'm doing a favor for my parents?  I think I sort of owe it to them since they supported me for 18 or so years



And gave you life :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> that's not something to brag about dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I'm doing a favor for my parents?  I think I sort of owe it to them since they supported me for 18 or so years
Click to expand...


lol I was... nevermind.  epic fail


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was... nevermind.  epic fail


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> And gave you life :shrug:


They only had sex. 
I guess he can say Hey thanks, I owe ya one for not pulling out dad. 
(no offense johnny)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> And gave you life :shrug:


Good point 



dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> lol I was... nevermind.  epic fail






4d2008 said:


> They only had sex.
> I guess he can say Hey thanks, I owe ya one for not pulling out dad.
> (no offense johnny)



I've actually said that before.

Not really, but it would be funny


----------



## Chain729

kelb said:


> And gave you life :shrug:



I never understood why you should thank them for that.  It's not like you asked to be here.


----------



## kelb

Chain729 said:


> I never understood why you should thank them for that.  It's not like you asked to be here.



Some of us enjoy being here!


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> I never understood why you should thank them for that.  It's not like you asked to be here.



But some of us are glad to be here, and polite people thank others for gifts given. :shrug:
Come to the light we have angel food cake and nursing mothers.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Some of us enjoy being here!



Ture dat sista


----------



## Radiant1

kelb said:


> Some of us enjoy being here!


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> But some of us are glad to be here, and polite people thank others for gifts given. :shrug:
> Come to the light we have angel food cake and nursing mothers.



I want to come to the light too!  

No, wait, I'm already there.


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Some of us enjoy being here!



Livin la vida loca!  



 I mean yeah me too!


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> Livin la vida loca!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean yeah me too!


I love your siggy quote from MM...


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> But some of us are glad to be here, and polite people thank others for gifts given. :shrug:
> Come to the light we have angel food cake and nursing mothers.


Can I have some cake? (no milk please).


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi







Bye.


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye.



What Up!? 







Peace Out!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye.











(hope your feeling better)


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> I love your siggy quote from MM...



Thanks, she is awesome, so is Anne Rice, so is that mini series on HBO True Blood....  I'm hooked.


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> I love your siggy quote from MM...



Me too but I'd much prefer Louis. 



4d2008 said:


> Can I have some cake? (no milk please).



Absolutely and with the finest of Trappist ales to go with it!


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> Thanks, she is awesome, so is Anne Rice, so is that mini series on HBO True Blood....  I'm hooked.


I've read everything Anne Rice has ever written... EVERYTHING... I don't like Anne Rice as a christian, though... I miss my beloved vampires.


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> I've read everything Anne Rice has ever written... EVERYTHING... I don't like Anne Rice as a christian, though... I miss my beloved vampires.


ive only read the chronicles.


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> I've read everything Anne Rice has ever written... EVERYTHING... I don't like Anne Rice as a christian, though... I miss my beloved vampires.



I like Poppy Z. Brite better


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


> Thanks, she is awesome, so is *Anne Rice*, so is that mini series on *HBO True Blood*....  I'm hooked.



I've just began reading Taltos.

How did that show escape me?


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> I've read everything Anne Rice has ever written... EVERYTHING... I don't like Anne Rice as a christian, though... I miss my beloved vampires.



Have you read the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter novels?


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> I've just began reading Taltos.
> 
> How did that show escape me?



WTH?!?!?!!  Its so sexy and sweet and fun and now its getting weird (in a good way).  I love HBO originals, I miss Six Feet under and Da Ali G Show.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> Can I have some cake? (no milk please).



OMG do you love cake too?  I am a cake nut!!! I can not get enough cake... as you can clearly see by my big ass


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> I like Poppy Z. Brite better



Drawing Blood  OMG that was just... words cannot describe.



Radiant1 said:


> Have you read the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter novels?



My ex roommate was way in to them but I never started reading them.  Maybe it's time I start.  I've also heard that new series of books, Twilight or something, is supposedly amazing as well.


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


> WTH?!?!?!!  Its so sexy and sweet and fun and now its getting weird (in a good way).  I love HBO originals, I miss Six Feet under and Da Ali G Show.



I defintely have to check it out.  

I absolutely ADORED Rome and cried when they cancelled it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Some of us enjoy being here!




I fit in that category


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> My ex roommate was way in to them but I never started reading them.  Maybe it's time I start.  I've also heard that new series of books, Twilight or something, is supposedly amazing as well.



You must!  Anita has a harem of vamps and lyncanthropes.


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> OMG do you love *cake* to*o*? I am a cake nut!!! I can *n*ot get enough cake... as you can clearly see by *my big ass*


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



ok that was funny.. but there is something about  that cracks me up!


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


>



 we can actually make that happen this friday ya know


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> we can actually make that happen this friday ya know


Im so there.  I wont even use a fork or my hands.


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> Matter-of-factly, I have to pet sit this weekend for the folks



Lame excuse, Johnny!! What, do you have to sit and watch the pets every move? You can't leave them alone for a couple of hours? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Lame excuse, Johnny!! What, do you have to sit and watch the pets every move? You can't leave them alone for a couple of hours? :shrug:


I dont think Johnny is old enough to play with us and thats why he doesnt come out but I have NO CLUE on said subject. Just assuming.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Lame excuse, Johnny!! What, do you have to sit and watch the pets every move? You can't leave them alone for a couple of hours? :shrug:



Maybe he wants to um *cough* have fun w/ them


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> Maybe he wants to um *cough* have fun w/ them



Ha!!    Get the peanutbutter ready Johnny!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Lame excuse, Johnny!! What, do you have to sit and watch the pets every move? You can't leave them alone for a couple of hours? :shrug:







4d2008 said:


> I dont think Johnny is old enough to play with us and thats why he doesnt come out but I have NO CLUE on said subject. Just assuming.



Depends where you go play   If ya'll choose to frequent bars then I'll not be coming out to join you :shrug: 



lovinmaryland said:


> Maybe he wants to um *cough* have fun w/ them



I'm not Mojo


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Depends where you go play  If ya'll choose to frequent bars then I'll not be coming out to join you :shrug:


Last night was Starbucks then Ruby Tuesdays


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Last night was Starbucks then Ruby Tuesdays


----------



## dn0121

Starucks eh,  I could use a coffee right about now.  Aboot to attend a safety meeting that is going to drain me.


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> But some of us are glad to be here, and polite people thank others for gifts given. :shrug:
> Come to the light we have angel food cake and nursing mothers.



It's not a gift.

I only want angelic cake if it's made out of real angels.  Nursing mothers?  Where?!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Last night was Starbucks then Ruby Tuesdays





jwwb2000 said:


>



Did I mention that my day often consists of work, school, homework, rinse/repeat?

Also, poor college kids can't afford Ruby Tuesdays


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Did I mention that my day often consists of work, school, homework, rinse/repeat?
> 
> Also, poor college kids can't afford Ruby Tuesdays


Dont tell anyone but I paid for everyones dinner last night  shoulda came.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Dont tell anyone but I paid for everyones dinner last night  shoulda came.



DAMN!


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Dont tell anyone but I paid for everyones dinner last night  shoulda came.



Will you be my friend?


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Will you be my friend?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Dont tell anyone but I paid for everyones dinner last night  shoulda came.


----------



## kris31280

Mornin'!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Dont tell anyone but I paid for everyones dinner last night  shoulda came.



   so to have us repay, he'll probably rack up a killer tab on Friday


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> so to have us repay, he'll probably rack up a killer tab on Friday


----------



## Mojo

Damnit, Friday can't get here fast enough, I'm already fired up


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Damnit, Friday can't get here fast enough, I'm already fired up


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

yo vip lets kick it


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> yo vip lets kick it


alright stop


----------



## Beta84

Mojo said:


> Damnit, Friday can't get here fast enough, I'm already fired up



damn right!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I get stoopid
I shoot an arrow like cupid

I use a word that don't mean nothin, looptid


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I get stoopid
> I shoot an arrow like cupid
> 
> I use a word that don't mean nothin, looptid


I sang on do whatcha like


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Mornin'!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

its a party morning


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> alright stop


collaborate and listen, Ice is back with my brand new invention, Something grabs a hold of me tightly, Flowing like a harpoon daily and nightly, Will it ever stop yo I don't know, Turn off the lights and I'll glow


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> collaborate and listen, Ice is back with my brand new invention, Something grabs a hold of me tightly, Flowing like a harpoon daily and nightly, Will it ever stop yo I don't know, Turn off the lights and I'll glow



To the extreme I rock a mic like vandal light up the stage and wax a chump like a candle


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> To the extreme I rock a mic like vandal light up the stage and wax a chump like a candle


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I get stoopid
> I shoot an arrow like cupid
> 
> I use a word that don't mean nothin, looptid



I drink a bottle Hennessy ya got on ya shelf.... now just let me introduce myself....

I was singing this yesterday


GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


>



I wonder what's going to happen on SOMD Online today


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> I drink a bottle Hennessy ya got on ya shelf.... now just let me introduce myself....
> 
> I was singing this yesterday
> 
> 
> GET OUT OF MY HEAD!



 Hey MB, I figure you'll know the answer to this...
what's the deal with pink leomonade?  Why is it pink and is it any better/worse for you than regular leomonade?  
TIA


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I drink a bottle Hennessy ya got on ya shelf.... now just let me introduce myself....
> 
> I was singing this yesterday
> 
> 
> GET INTO MY BED!



fixed


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> Hey MB, I figure you'll know the answer to this...
> what's the deal with pink leomonade?  Why is it pink and is it any better/worse for you than regular leomonade?
> TIA



 lemonade

What Is Pink Lemonade? : Is it made from pink lemons? - CHOW


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> Hey MB, I figure you'll know the answer to this...
> what's the deal with pink leomonade?  Why is it pink and is it any better/worse for you than regular leomonade?
> TIA



I read this question as if Jerry Seinfeld was asking me.

Its just pink   Used to be from berries but now its coloring.... things always have a way of going back to what they are so some natural food companies are reverting back to beet powder for coloring.

I do know that if life give you lemons you should have a lemon party.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> *lemonade*
> 
> What Is Pink Lemonade? : Is it made from pink lemons? - CHOW



How did I eff lemonade up so bad   I'm so out of it today 

Thanks


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> fixed



Get outta my dreams........


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> *I read this question as if Jerry Seinfeld was asking me.*
> 
> Its just pink   Used to be from berries but now its coloring.... things always have a way of going back to what they are so some natural food companies are reverting back to beet powder for coloring.
> 
> I do know that if life give you lemons you should have a lemon party.



 I think comparing me to Seinfeld is reasonable since I do regularly ask semi-random questions like that :shrug:  

Thanks for the input


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> How did I eff lemonade up so bad   I'm so out of it today
> 
> Thanks





That's ok, I said 4door was god looking..... he ain't that special.

I also know milk, milk, lemonade.... round the corner fudge is made.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> That's ok, I said 4door was god looking..... *he ain't that special*.
> 
> I also know milk, milk, lemonade.... round the corner fudge is made.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


>



Quit looking at me like that!  




Ok, I take it back, he is god looking!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> *That's ok, I said 4door was god looking..... *he ain't that special.
> 
> I also know milk, milk, lemonade.... round the corner fudge is made.




I saw that but decided not to comment on it


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Quit looking at me like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I take it back, he is god looking!


----------



## morningbell

morningbell said:


> Get outta my dreams........


k, guess I'll have to do this myself





...... and into my car


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> k, guess I'll have to do this myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... and into my car



you know you love it


----------



## lovinmaryland




----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


>


----------



## morningbell

lovinmaryland said:


>





4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


>


 


4d2008 said:


>


 


morningbell said:


>


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


>



Somebody oughta shoot that damn banana.


----------



## morningbell

lovinmaryland said:


>





4d2008 said:


>





morningbell said:


>





4d2008 said:


>


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> Somebody oughta shoot that damn banana.





Its just that kind of day.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> Somebody oughta shoot that damn banana.







For you


----------



## dn0121




----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> Its just that kind of day.



Can't see youtube at work.



4d2008 said:


> For you



Thanks.


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> Its just that kind of day.


 WTF was that?


----------



## dn0121

Chain729 said:


> Can't see youtube at work.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>






morningbell said:


> Its just that kind of day.



HAHAh ok that made me smile!


----------



## Chain729

dn0121 said:


>



  dumba**


----------



## kris31280

SHAMELESS PLUG (since I entered my chili in to the cook off)

*CSM Chili Cook Off!
@CSM Leonardtown Campus - Building C
4:30 pm until 8 pm
Chili or Chili Dog - $2.00
Nachos, Hot dog, Chili Shooters - $1.00

Bring in 2 canned goods for Nachos, Hot Dog, or Chili Shooters free
Bring in 3 canned goods for bowl of Chili free

All proceeds benefit the Harvest Food Shelf.

Just thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone wanted a cheap dinner tonight and it's for a good cause.*


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> SHAMELESS PLUG (since I entered my chili in to the cook off)
> 
> *CSM Chili Cook Off!
> @CSM Leonardtown Campus - Building C
> 4:30 pm until 8 pm
> Chili or Chili Dog - $2.00
> Nachos, Hot dog, Chili Shooters - $1.00
> 
> Bring in 2 canned goods for Nachos, Hot Dog, or Chili Shooters free
> Bring in 3 canned goods for bowl of Chili free
> 
> All proceeds benefit the Harvest Food Shelf.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone wanted a cheap dinner tonight and it's for a good cause.*



I was going to stay and help them set up but I had to go run big baby, er I mean my BF to work.



dn0121 said:


>


TMBG!


WOOOO HOOOO!!!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> TMBG!
> 
> 
> WOOOO HOOOO!!!


I havent heard TMBG in forever  That rocked.



For all to know, I think Ill be heading to Damons tonight around 7ish for happy hour. Just a FYI


----------



## kelb

Ok.. speaking of plugs.. I have been doing the bras across dc for 2 weeks now and not one person on here has given me a bra  Dont you girls have bras you dont wear?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Ok.. speaking of plugs.. I have been doing the bras across dc for 2 weeks now and not one person on here has given me a bra  Dont you girls have bras you dont wear?


I guess I can give you back some of yours


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I guess I can give you back some of yours



LOL i knew I had some missing! :


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I havent heard TMBG in forever  That rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> For all to know, I think Ill be heading to Damons tonight around 7ish for happy hour. Just a FYI



You may see me there,  I was planning on stopping up there also.  I get there earlier though.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> You may see me there, I was planning on stopping up there also. I get there earlier though.


I might be there sooner, my only plans tonight are get a haircut and go to damons.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I might be there sooner, my only plans tonight are get a haircut and go to damons.



Getting a haircut is hard in this town.  Well getting a good one that is, but I think we had that conversation back in CCPE2 or 3 when Johnny 5s gf spilled the beans on Johnny oogling his mom or aunt or something.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Getting a haircut is hard in this town. Well getting a good one that is, but I think we had that conversation back in CCPE2 or 3 when Johnny 5s gf spilled the beans on Johnny oogling his mom or aunt or something.


ya, Im still waiting for him to hook me up.
I love my stylist... sofaking hot.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Ok.. speaking of plugs.. I have been doing the bras across dc for 2 weeks now and not one person on here has given me a bra  Dont you girls have bras you dont wear?



I just donated all my old ones a few weeks ago


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Ok.. speaking of plugs.. I have been doing the bras across dc for 2 weeks now and not one person on here has given me a bra  Dont you girls have bras you dont wear?



I have a few bras you can have.... I'll even throw in a nursing bra   I'll give them to you on Friday.


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> I have a few bras you can have.... I'll even throw in a nursing bra   I'll give them to you on Friday.



Today is the last day i can get them


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Getting a haircut is hard in this town.  Well getting a good one that is, but I think we had that conversation back in CCPE2 or 3 when Johnny 5s gf spilled the beans on Johnny oogling his mom or aunt or something.






4d2008 said:


> ya, Im still waiting for him to hook me up.
> I love my stylist... sofaking hot.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

My plans consist of going to the food fairy (only because I need to) make the kids dinner then back to bed


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Ok.. speaking of plugs.. I have been doing the bras across dc for 2 weeks now and not one person on here has given me a bra  Dont you girls have bras you dont wear?



I'm doing..... Undies across Maryland.....can you contribute? Do not clean/must be worn!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I'm doing..... Undies across Maryland.....can you contribute? Do not clean/must be worn!



Sorry i donated mine to some other pervert


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Sorry i donated mine to some other pervert


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Sorry i donated mine to some other pervert



Is that perverted? :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

jwwb2000 said:


> My plans consist of going to the food fairy (only because I need to) make the kids dinner then back to bed



what the hell is the food fairy


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Is that perverted? :shrug:



Not at all she is being a prude today


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


>



I knew it!


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> what the hell is the food fairy


grocery store


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> I knew it!


----------



## kelb

i'm sucha prude!


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Today is the last day i can get them



K, see you there around 7....  I'll be wearing all the onse I'm donating and you have to get them off me........
















with your teeth


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> i'm sucha prude!



Are you wearing any undies now?


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> K, see you there around 7....  I'll be wearing all the onse I'm donating and you have to get them off me........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with your teeth





there is Damons, correct?


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> K, see you there around 7....  I'll be wearing all the onse I'm donating and you have to get them off me........
> 
> with your teeth


 Cant wait.. anyone else want to donate?



Black-Francis said:


> Are you wearing any undies now?



 i have been sick all day and still havent even showered.. I'm soo not  today!


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> there is Damons, correct?



nope.. i will not be a damons.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> i have been sick all day and still havent even showered..



yummy


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> nope.. i will not be a damons.


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Cant wait.. anyone else want to donate?
> 
> 
> 
> i have been sick all day and still havent even showered.. I'm soo not  today!



I have 7 of them for you, one you might want to keep for yourself, its really cute.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



I have other things to do


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> I have 7 of them for you, one you might want to keep for yourself, its really cute.



36c?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have other things to do


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>





I'm sure you will survive.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> 36c?



perfect.....


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> 36c?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


 i have pool tonight! 



jwwb2000 said:


> I'm sure you will survive.



dont you want to help boobies? do you have bras you dont want?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> i have poot tonight!


:fixed:


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Cant wait.. anyone else want to donate?


I can donate some sexual services but I'm all outta bras :shrug:



kelb said:


> i have been sick all day and still havent even showered.. I'm soo not  today!


Oh goody I love it when you are all stanky


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> 36c?



It would fit you....  We should have a sleep over with some of the other CCPE thread ladies and compare breasts.....


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> i have pool tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> dont you want to help boobies? do you have bras you dont want?



I am giving free exams in honor of breast awareness month if you are interested!


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> I can donate some sexual services but I'm all outta bras :shrug:


Im not giving yours back, they smell pretty


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I can donate some sexual services but I'm all outta bras :shrug:
> 
> Oh goody I love it when you are all stanky



maybe you should come and clean me up! I'm soooo dirty


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> It would fit you....  We should have a sleep over with some of the other CCPE thread ladies and compare breasts.....



I can serve drinks!!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> It would fit you.... We should have a sleep over with some of the other CCPE thread ladies and compare breasts.....


Ill be there, (you just wont see me)


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> dont you want to help boobies? do you have bras you dont want?



Would love to.  I would rather just go buy a few to donate since I am fond of the ones I have at the moment.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> maybe you should come and clean me up! I'm soooo dirty





A kitty lick bath!!!!


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> It would fit you....  We should have a sleep over with some of the other CCPE thread ladies and compare breasts.....



11-8-08 at my house.. already having a slumber party  A few forumites have been invited.. you can come too!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> A kitty lick bath!!!!


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Would love to.  I would rather just go buy a few to donate since I am fond of the ones I have at the moment.



Can you meet me and MB tonight around7 ( you can donate cash too  )


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> 11-8-08 at my house.. already having a slumber party  A few forumites have been invited.. you can come too!


NO NO NO NO NO NO NOTHATS MY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> It would fit you....  We should have a sleep over with some of the other CCPE thread ladies and compare breasts.....



Ill bring the equipment


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NOTHATS MY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!



Hmm beach party or girls and boobs? I know where I'll be.. oh yeah and we are doing a wine tasting first.. so drunk girls and boobs.. hmm..


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> 11-8-08 at my house.. already having a slumber party  A few forumites have been invited.. you can come too!



Its my b-day that day!!!!  I'm going out of town


----------



## Black-Francis

dn0121 said:


> Ill bring the equipment


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> Its my b-day that day!!!!  I'm going out of town



We will do it again in a few months. Just need to wait to see when pervd is having a party and plan it on that night!


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> Its my b-day that day!!!!  I'm going out of town



Scorpio


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> We will do it again in a few months. Just need to wait to see when pervd is having a party and plan it on that night!



saaaa-weeeet!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Hmm beach party or girls and boobs? I know where I'll be.. oh yeah and we are doing a wine tasting first.. so drunk girls and boobs.. hmm..


but if you come then its a beach party with more drunk girls and boobs


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> We will do it again in a few months. Just need to wait to see when pervd is having a party and plan it on that night!


I dont like you anymore.


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> Scorpio



thats me :stingingyou:


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> We will do it again in a few months. Just need to wait to see when pervd is having a party and plan it on that night!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> but if you come then its a beach party with more drunk girls and boobs



Its called girls night. Its for us to forget about men for one night! Its wonderful!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Its called girls night. Its for us to forget about men for one night! Its wonderful!



4door still has toppick.....he's a huge boob!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I dont like you anymore.


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Can you meet me and MB tonight around7 ( you can donate cash too  )




I really can't tonight.  I've been in bed most of the day


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I really can't tonight.  I've been in bed most of the day



OMG me too! I'm so sick. I'm just going to meet her and then back to bed!


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> maybe you should come and clean me up! I'm soooo dirty



I'm on my way be ready


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm on my way be ready



pictures please.....



pretty please....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> pictures please.....
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please....



Dude...trust me...desperation isn't attractive.


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> Dude...trust me...desperation isn't attractive.



I'm only trying to attract you Johnny!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> pictures please.....
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please....



For you anything


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> I'm only trying to attract you Johnny!!


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> For you anything



Look, It worked Johnny!



pcjohnnyb said:


>



Don't be gay dude!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Don't be gay dude!



If toasting beers is gay then just call me a flaming homo


----------



## Beta84

morningbell said:


> It would fit you....  We should have a sleep over with some of the other CCPE thread ladies and compare breasts.....



I think I need to be invited to this.  People claim I'm a lady so clearly I am


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> Black-Francis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be gay dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If toasting beers is gay then just call me a flaming homo
Click to expand...


so now your a flamming basher?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> so now your a flamming basher?



Here's where your posts throw me off...and where we had a misunderstanding yesterday (I think it was ).  You're talking to BF, right?


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> Here's where your posts throw me off...and where we had a misunderstanding yesterday (I think it was ).  You're talking to BF, right?



Got me a new siggy....Thanks Johnny!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Got me a new siggy....Thanks Johnny!!!




I actually changed it from what it was JUST so that you couldn't capture it in siggy form because it would have been worse


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Got me a new siggy....Thanks Johnny!!!


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> 4door still has toppick.....*he's a huge boob![/*QUOTE]


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> Black-Francis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4door still has toppick.....*he's a huge boob![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although it IS coming from BF  I would not take to much offense to it!
Click to expand...


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hello







Goodbye


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye



GOOD RIDDANCE!  Get out of here!  err uhh...hi!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> GOOD RIDDANCE!  Get out of here!  err uhh...hi!




:cough: :sneeze: 

Giving you my cooties via the net


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hello
> 
> Goodbye


 


jwwb2000 said:


> :cough: :sneeze:
> 
> Giving you my cooties via the net


Hope you both feel better soon


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> GOOD RIDDANCE!  Get out of here!  err uhh...hi!



 Hi!



jwwb2000 said:


> :cough: :sneeze:
> 
> Giving you my cooties via the net







4d2008 said:


> Hope you both feel better soon




Thanks.


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



We should go visit  and share the  cooties


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

Cotton Candy sweet and low
let me see that tootsie roll


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> Cotton Candy Pop Rocks
> Anyone have any?



:fixed:


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> :fixed:



ya I have some in my pocket. why don't you reach in and dig around a bit.


----------



## kris31280




----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> ya I have some in my pocket. why don't you reach in and dig around a bit.




Because I always have my own


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


>


----------



## kelb

Hey MB-- You Rock! thank you sooo much


----------



## Black-Francis

toppick08 said:


> Black-Francis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4door still has toppick.....*he's a huge boob![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I like ya toppick!
> 
> 
> 
> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> although it IS coming from BF  I would not take to much offense to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean? :shrug:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb

kelb said:


> What's that supposed to mean? :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> We should go visit  and share the  cooties



May as well!! You both are skanks!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



That's cool.....I was going to come over to make you soup and help you feel better!!!


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Hey MB-- You Rock! thank you sooo much



YW!
I gave you a hug, we totally connected four


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> What's that supposed to mean? :shrug:



  Ignorance is bliss


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> ya I have some in my pocket. why don't you reach in and dig around a bit.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> May as well!! You both are skanks!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> Ignorance is bliss



so is your momma


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> so is your momma



hey sugar


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> That's cool.....I was going to come over to make you soup and help you feel better!!!


 i was just kidding honey! You know I love you!



morningbell said:


> YW!
> I gave you a hug, we totally connected four



I loved your


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> hey sugar



Hey sweetie......



kelb said:


> i was just kidding honey! You know I love you!



I know!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Hey sweetie......
> 
> 
> 
> I know!



so.. Wheres my soup? :


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				morningbell said:
			
		

>



****? :shrug:


----------



## kelb

MB.. to bad you had to run out


----------



## toppick08

Good Morning......freaks...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Good Morning......freaks...


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Mojo

Another beautiful day


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> Another beautiful day


You "got some" last night, didn't ya  

  Good morning!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Mornin all. Another long day for me...


----------



## morningbell

I wonder what's going to happen on SOMD Online today.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I wonder what's going to happen on SOMD Online today.


Same thing as every day Pinky.


Try and take over the world.


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> You "got some" last night, didn't ya
> 
> Good morning!



pfttt. perhaps thats why everyone in my house is all grumpy & sticky side down.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning...


Im in Training all day long.....


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Same thing as every day Pinky.
> 
> 
> Try and take over the world.





I was hoping someone would get it


----------



## jwwb2000

I should have known better than to use the Jaqua Buttercream frosting scented body cream this morning.  It is making want cake :


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning...
> 
> 
> Im in Training all day long.....


Ill text you all day to keep you entertained. 


morningbell said:


> I was hoping someone would get it





jwwb2000 said:


> I should have known better than to use the Jaqua Buttercream frosting scented body cream this morning. It is making want cake :


So have some cake. There is still some on my kitchen counter


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> MB.. to bad you had to run out



I know, I'm bitter.  My son and BF were waiting for me, I'm was a busy bee last night.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> So have some cake. There is still some on my kitchen counter




And that does me good how?  Anyway....some toast and jelly did the trick.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Ill text you all day to keep you entertained.




That would be nice.



I still feel like crap.  I was really jittery from the meds yesterday and then today its making me really weak.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> That would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel like crap. I was really jittery from the meds yesterday and then today its making me really weak.


 come over tonight Ill cook for you and rub your tired little head while you nap.


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


>





OMG! Banana Phone!


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> OMG! Banana Phone!





I turn polar bears white
and I will make you cry.
I make guys have to pee
and girls comb their hair.
I make celebrities look stupid
and normal people look like celebrities.
I turn pancakes brown
and make your champagne bubble.
If you squeeze me, I'll pop.
If you look at me, you'll pop.
Can you guess the riddle?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I turn polar bears white
> and I will make you cry.
> I make guys have to pee
> and girls comb their hair.
> I make celebrities look stupid
> and normal people look like celebrities.
> I turn pancakes brown
> and make your champagne bubble.
> If you squeeze me, I'll pop.
> If you look at me, you'll pop.
> *Can you guess the riddle?[/*quote]
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that is the answer)


----------



## Gtmustang88

GypsyQueen said:


> That would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel like crap.  I was really jittery from the meds yesterday and then today its making me really weak.



I am still feeling like crap too...


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> I turn polar bears white
> and I will make you cry.
> I make guys have to pee
> and girls comb their hair.
> I make celebrities look stupid
> and normal people look like celebrities.
> I turn pancakes brown
> and make your champagne bubble.
> If you squeeze me, I'll pop.
> If you look at me, you'll pop.
> Can you guess the riddle?



I hate riddles


----------



## lovinmaryland




----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turn polar bears white
> and I will make you cry.
> I make guys have to pee
> and girls comb their hair.
> I make celebrities look stupid
> and normal people look like celebrities.
> I turn pancakes brown
> and make your champagne bubble.
> If you squeeze me, I'll pop.
> If you look at me, you'll pop.
> *Can you guess the riddle?[/*quote]
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that is the answer)
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could actually say Yes now since I did answer the only question that was asked of me. Either way. I WIN!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could actually say Yes now since I did answer the only question that was asked of me. Either way. I WIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that different then your usual state of mind?
Click to expand...


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a riddle, it asked me if I can answer the riddle it did NOT ask me what am I or anything else it just asked me if I can answer it. I answered no which in turn means I did answer it so I chose yes after. get it?
Click to expand...


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> GypsyQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that different then your usual state of mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> GypsyQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a riddle, it asked me if I can answer the riddle it did NOT ask me what am I or anything else it just asked me if I can answer it. I answered no which in turn means I did answer it so I chose yes after. get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh.  Thats stupid.    Give me another one.
Click to expand...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Good morning.


----------



## dn0121

Your in the center of a room. At each end of the room there is a door. There is one guy guarding each of these doors. One guy always tells the truth no matter what. The other always lies no matter what. Behind one door is paradise. Behind the other a man eating lion. You want the door that leads to paradise. You are only allowed to ask one question. What question lets you know for sure what door paradise is behind?


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Your in the center of a room. At each end of the room there is a door. There is one guy guarding each of these doors. One guy always tells the truth no matter what. The other always lies no matter what. Behind one door is paradise. Behind the other a man eating lion. You want the door that leads to paradise. You are only allowed to ask one question. What question lets you know for sure what door paradise is behind?



You ask the question to both men at the same time?


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> You ask the question to both men at the same time?



how would you know who is telling the truth?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Your in the center of a room. At each end of the room there is a door. There is one guy guarding each of these doors. One guy always tells the truth no matter what. The other always lies no matter what. Behind one door is paradise. Behind the other a man eating lion. You want the door that leads to paradise. You are only allowed to ask one question. What question lets you know for sure what door paradise is behind?


pick me pick me I know I know.. or was this only for gypsy


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Your in the center of a room. At each end of the room there is a door. There is one guy guarding each of these doors. One guy always tells the truth no matter what. The other always lies no matter what. Behind one door is paradise. Behind the other a man eating lion. You want the door that leads to paradise. You are only allowed to ask one question. What question lets you know for sure what door paradise is behind?



Ask on of the men to open the door they are in front of.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> pick me pick me I know I know.. or was this only for gypsy



yes for GQ



GypsyQueen said:


> Ask on of the men to open the door they are in front of.



and what would that accomplish except you would have an open door


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> yes for GQ


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fine!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fine!



lol if she doesnt get it in a few minutes you can take the time to explain it to everyone since Im sure not everyone will get it even when the question to ask is stated.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> lol if she doesnt get it in a few minutes you can take the time to explain it to everyone since Im sure not everyone will get it even when the question to ask is stated.


 Ill give it 5 minutes


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> yes for GQ
> 
> 
> 
> and what would that accomplish except you would have an open door



You could see in, and if it was a man eating lion, i would eat the man that opened the door and you could run to the other door..... 



???? 



4d2008 said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fine!


Go ahead, im in training, i cant fully think about it.


----------



## 4d2008

you must ask, "if you were the other person, which one would you say is the right door?" They will tell u the answer then you must go through the OPPOSITE door. the truth telling one would have to say the wrong one, because the lier would lie about the door. The lier would also say the wrong one, because he must lie about what the truth teller would have said


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> lol if she doesnt get it in a few minutes you can take the time to explain it to everyone since Im sure not everyone will get it even when the question to ask is stated.



What question lets you know for sure what door paradise is behind?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> you must ask, "if you were the other person, which one would you say is the right door?" They will tell u the answer then you must go through the OPPOSITE door. the truth telling one would have to say the wrong one, because the lier would lie about the door. The lier would also say the wrong one, because he must lie about what the truth teller would have said



WOW! duh.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> WOW! duh.



lol


----------



## dn0121

GQ try this one

What occurs once in every minute, twice in every moment but never in a thousand years??


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> GQ try this one
> 
> What occurs once in every minute, twice in every moment but never in a thousand years??



em.


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> I know, I'm bitter.  My son and BF were waiting for me, I'm was a busy bee last night.



Black Francis was in your car? 



PS--- anyone know what happened to Rich?


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Black Francis was in your car?
> 
> 
> 
> PS--- anyone know what happened to Rich?



I kidnapped him


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Black Francis was in your car?
> 
> 
> 
> PS--- anyone know what happened to Rich?


Now THATS a riddle... I have no clue.


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> I kidnapped him



Black Francis or Rich?


----------



## kelb

MB... How cute are you? .... sooo cute!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> MB... How cute are you? .... sooo cute!!!


ya she is... and yet ANOTHER TAKEN ONE


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ya she is... and yet ANOTHER TAKEN ONE



My mom always said that men are like parking spaces.. .The good ones are taken and the rest are handicapped... maybe its true for  woman too. :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> My mom always said that men are like parking spaces.. .The good ones are taken and the rest are handicapped... maybe its true for woman too. :shrug:


must be


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Black Francis or Rich?



BF finally made it out of my deams and into my car (sorry that was really bad).



kelb said:


> MB... How cute are you? .... sooo cute!!!



Oh please 

Thank you 



4d2008 said:


> ya she is... and yet ANOTHER TAKEN ONE



hey, you had your chance.....



wait, no you didn't


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> BF finally made it out of my deams and into my car (sorry that was really bad).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> hey, you had your chance.....
> 
> 
> 
> wait, no you didn't


 Now thats funny.. I dont care who you are!


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> *My mom always said that men are like parking spaces.. .The good ones are taken and the rest are handicapped*... maybe its true for  woman too. :shrug:



oh no!


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


> My mom always said that men are like parking spaces.. .The good ones are taken and the rest are handicapped... maybe its true for  woman too. :shrug:


  You sayin' I'm handicapped?


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> My mom always said that men are like parking spaces.. .The good ones are taken and the rest are handicapped... maybe its true for  woman too. :shrug:




If that is true about women....I fall into the handicap one


----------



## dn0121




----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> You sayin' I'm handicapped?





jwwb2000 said:


> If that is true about women....I fall into the handicap one


OMG  sorry


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> OMG  sorry



Don't be sorry.....I know I ride the


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't be sorry.....I know I ride the



Well I think it only goes for men anyways!


----------



## Radiant1

kelb said:


> My mom always said that men are like parking spaces.. .The good ones are taken and the rest are handicapped... maybe its true for  woman too. :shrug:



It's that wart on my nose isn't it?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Well I think it only goes for men anyways!


I wonder what my handicap is then?


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't be sorry.....I know I ride the



I like the short bus.  My feet can reach the floor when I sit down and the walls are nice and padded for when I demonstrate my graceful ability to walk.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> GQ try this one
> 
> What occurs once in every minute, twice in every moment but never in a thousand years??



The letter M


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I wonder what my handicap is then?



That is toooooooo easy! I'm going to leave it alone!


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> I wonder what my handicap is then?



Seriously?    I didn't want to hurt your feelings or I would have told you already.


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't be sorry.....I know I ride the



The sexy short bus


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> I like the short bus.  My feet can reach the floor when I sit down and the walls are nice and padded for when I demonstrate my graceful ability to walk.



I was having issues over the weekend with going up stairs on the bus.  It just wasn't happening


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> That is toooooooo easy! I'm going to leave it alone!


 Im not easy


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Seriously?  I didn't want to hurt your feelings or I would have told you already.


oh Ive heard everything bad youve said about me just like jameo its ok. 

(the private forums arent that private)


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> The letter M


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> You sayin' I'm handicapped?



Yep.

4 types of single women:

Crazy
Ugly
Divorced
Happily single

In someone's mind all four are handicapped.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> oh Ive heard everything bad youve said about me just like jameo its ok.
> 
> (the private forums arent that private)



Try again home slice.    I don't bad mouth anybody in private what I don't say to their face first.  I think somebody is intentionally feeding you bad info cause I am not that kinda girl.


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> The sexy short bus



heres yours


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Try again home slice.    I don't bad mouth anybody in private what I don't say to their face first.  I think somebody is intentionally feeding you bad info cause I am not that kinda girl.



That is what me sinks too


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> It's that wart on my nose isn't it?



Where's the duct tape over the mouth smilie?


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> 4 types of single women:
> 
> Crazy
> Ugly
> Divorced
> Happily single
> 
> In someone's mind all four are handicapped.



I'm handicapped x4!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 4 types of single women:
> 
> Crazy
> Ugly
> Divorced
> Happily single
> 
> In someone's mind all four are handicapped.



Don't forget the HAS KIDS catagory.

Gesh....I fit into several of those catagories 

No wonder I am handicapped


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> heres yours



  You know what I want!


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> I'm handicapped x4!!



I only had you down as X1.5


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't forget the HAS KIDS catagory.



I'm handicapped x5!!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> oh Ive heard everything bad youve said about me just like jameo its ok.
> 
> (the private forums arent that private)



I hope she whips your arse.  She doesn't say anything she won't say to your face.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 4 types of single women:
> 
> Crazy
> Ugly
> Divorced
> Happily single
> 
> In someone's mind all four are handicapped.



What about has kids and being a fatty :shrug:


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> That is what me sinks too



I'd really love to know who this drama momma is, cause I know I have had about enough of it.  And everybody who knows me, knows you may not like me, but at least I'll be honest about what I think.


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> I hope she whips your arse.  She doesn't say anything she won't say to your face.


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> I'm handicapped x4!!


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> I'd really love to know who this drama momma is, cause I know I have had about enough of it.  And everybody who knows me, knows you may not like me, but at least I'll be honest about what I think.



Its not me... I'm not allowed in the private forums


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't forget the HAS KIDS catagory.
> 
> Gesh....I fit into several of those catagories
> 
> No wonder I am handicapped



Guess I need to rename "Divorced" to "familial incompatability."


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Try again home slice.  I don't bad mouth anybody in private what I don't say to their face first. *I think somebody is intentionally feeding you bad info* cause I am not that kinda girl.


maybe (hence why Ive never questioned you about it).


dn0121 said:


> heres yours


that bus kicks azz


lovinmaryland said:


> That is what me sinks too


refer above


jwwb2000 said:


> I hope she whips your arse. She doesn't say anything she won't say to your face.


refer above


lovinmaryland said:


> What about has kids and *being a fatty* :shrug:


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> I hope she whips your arse.  She doesn't say anything she won't say to your face.



Go get him and :wrench: the name from him.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> I'd really love to know who this drama momma is, cause I know I have had about enough of it.  And everybody who knows me, knows you may not like me, but at least I'll be honest about what I think.



WHy does it have to be a female :shrug:


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> I only had you down as X1.5



Oh yeah, it's not official YET. 



lovinmaryland said:


> What about has kids and being *a fatty *:shrug:



Damn it, stop adding to my handicapped list. 

I'm handicapped x5.5!!


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Go get him and :wrench: the name from him.


just one name?


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> Go get him and :wrench: the name from him.



Not a problem 

I need to get out some frustrations and this will work perfectly


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Not a problem
> 
> I need to get out some frustrations and this will work perfectly


I do believe Ill be at the pizza place tonight for dinner so your more then welcome to find me there.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> maybe (hence why Ive never questioned you about it).
> 
> that bus kicks azz
> 
> refer above
> 
> refer above



Then tell Miggy Poo who would say such things, so I can have a nice conversation with said person.


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> WHy does it have to be a female :shrug:



It don't.  Drama Momma's just one of my favorite phrases this week.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> It don't.  Drama Momma's just one of my favorite phrases this week.



I wub you


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Oh yeah, it's not official YET.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, stop adding to my handicapped list.
> 
> I'm handicapped x5.5!!



you get an Epic Fail in the math department.

Since when is "fat" different than ugly?  The list only goes up to four.

And answer My PM already.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> I do believe Ill be at the pizza place tonight for dinner so your more then welcome to find me there.


:homervoice:Mmmm Pizza!!!  Need a date 


Chain729 said:


> you get an Epic Fail in the math department.
> 
> Since when is "fat" different than ugly?  The list only goes up to four.
> 
> And answer My PM already.



I didnt get a pm from you


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Then tell Miggy Poo who would say such things, so I can have a nice conversation with said person.


No. like I said true or not true I wasnt worried about it. Only thing that was said was that you didnt like me. Thats not enough for me to cry and come to you asking WHHHYYYYY lmao. Ive also heard from basically EVERYONE that Jameo hates me (thats not a secret) . Im fine with that too. I still like her .  As I always say, I like everyone. No issues with any of the people I hang out with or talk to IRL or on the forums.


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> I didnt get a pm from you



Did I say I'd PM you about something?  My brain is in "off" mode today.


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> :homervoice:Mmmm Pizza!!! Need a date


Anyone can come, its on another thread somewhere.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> Did I say I'd PM you about something?  My brain is in "off" mode today.


No 

But I still want one dammit it is my birthday week :


4d2008 said:


> Anyone can come, its on another thread somewhere.



I dont feel like searching


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> No. like I said true or not true I wasnt worried about it. Only thing that was said was that you didnt like me. Thats not enough for me to cry and come to you asking WHHHYYYYY lmao. Ive also heard from basically EVERYONE that Jameo hates me (thats not a secret) . Im fine with that too. I still like her .  As I always say, I like everyone. No issues with any of the people I hang out with or talk to IRL or on the forums.



Seriously...did I or did I not say I had adopted you into my klan?  I'm bothered.  I'm bothered that somebody would pretend to be my friend and then turn around and lie about me.  I hate fcking liars.  I'm bothered that you didn't tell me about it, because that's a hateful harmful thing.  You should at least be kind enough to let me know who the fck my haters are.  

Now if this is something that was a joke ha ha Miggy hates everybody, that's one thing - just like Jameo hates everybody ha ha funny, but if this is something where  said Mig said smack about you and then she told so and so she hated you and then mig said this that and the other.  Then I'm offended and bothered and I don't want to socialize with people who lie about me, nor do I want to bother hanging out with people who believe lies about me.  :shrug:

I don't have a lot in this world, but I do have a moral code and personal integrity.


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> Seriously...did I or did I not say I had adopted you into my klan?  I'm bothered.  I'm bothered that somebody would pretend to be my friend and then turn around and lie about me.  I hate fcking liars.  I'm bothered that you didn't tell me about it, because that's a hateful harmful thing.  You should at least be kind enough to let me know who the fck my haters are.
> 
> Now if this is something that was a joke ha ha Miggy hates everybody, that's one thing - just like Jameo hates everybody ha ha funny, but if this is something where  said Mig said smack about you and then she told so and so she hated you and then mig said this that and the other.  Then I'm offended and bothered and I don't want to socialize with people who lie about me, nor do I want to bother hanging out with people who believe lies about me.  :shrug:
> 
> I don't have a lot in this world, but I do have a moral code and personal integrity.





:loveumig:


----------



## warneckutz

migtig said:


> I don't have a lot in this world, but I do have a moral code and personal integrity.



I was never good with integers in Math class.


----------



## migtig

warneckutz said:


> I was never good with integers in Math class.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> No. like I said true or not true I wasnt worried about it. Only thing that was said was that you didnt like me. Thats not enough for me to cry and come to you asking WHHHYYYYY lmao. Ive also heard from basically EVERYONE that Jameo hates me (thats not a secret) . Im fine with that too. I still like her .  As I always say, I like everyone. No issues with any of the people I hang out with or talk to IRL or on the forums.



I have read in a lot of treads that you dont like me


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> I have read in a lot of treads that you dont like me



*I* can't stand you...
...
...
...


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> *I* can't stand you...
> ...
> ...
> ...



Well *I* love you to pieces


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Well *I* love you to pieces





Thanks, Kiddo!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I have read in a lot of treads that you dont like me



me too.....


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Seriously...did I or did I not say I had adopted you into my klan?  I'm bothered. I'm bothered that somebody would pretend to be my friend and then turn around and lie about me. I hate fcking liars. I'm bothered that you didn't tell me about it, because that's a hateful harmful thing. You should at least be kind enough to let me know who the fck my haters are.
> 
> Now if this is something that was a joke ha ha Miggy hates everybody, that's one thing - just like Jameo hates everybody ha ha funny, but if this is something where  said Mig said smack about you and then she told so and so she hated you and then mig said this that and the other. Then I'm offended and bothered and I don't want to socialize with people who lie about me, nor do I want to bother hanging out with people who believe lies about me. :shrug:
> 
> I don't have a lot in this world, but I do have a moral code and personal integrity.


The correct answer was suppose to be  if someone said anything about me not . If I believed it I wouldnt talk to you, send you random texts, or come to the  on  night. It wasnt a big deal at all. People have said you as well as *many* other people not *just* you that I am a self centered egotistical azz who thinks he is better than everyone and I dont like him. (this was after the first time meeting all of you at CIP). I was over it. 

Cause that is me in a way. I do like me and Im happy to be me in everyway. I believe everyone should be happy with whomever they are and keep there heads high. The only thing these forums are for it seems like is to bash anyone and everyone in everyway, I try to do the opposite and I talk to everyone and anyone about anything if Im screwing with someone its because I actually know them and they know Im joking. 

(I do mess with alot of the girls on here, but you will notice its usually always the same ones and there are reasons for it). 

When people come at me on here I end it pretty quick without any bashings (other then BF and that was just fun as hell that one time so it really wasnt bashing). I get emails and PM's all the time. Yesterday I received one, are you really that hard up or are you just messing around. 
I was like LMAO whatever. I answered it though without getting pissed off and going all  

I have fun on the forums I have fun with everyone outside of the forums both are two different sides of me (kinda). I dont mind if people dont like me for who I am or if they dont like me for what they think I am. 

So with that, its ok. This wasnt a BAD thing, people were just informing me of things that may or may not have been said about *MANY* people from that first time we all met it wasnt just you, actually I could probably say it was 90% of the people that were there were named on the list guys and girls. 

Did I care? No, I still love going out with all of you. So be calm, its not an issue, its not back stabbing its just people saying what the hell did you do that night at CIP to make so many people not like you... I couldnt give an answer actually. 

I just chalked it up with Im quiet and people dont get that.

NO ISSUES!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have read in a lot of treads that you dont like me


I dont like you. 


Black-Francis said:


> me too.....


I freaking luv you man


----------



## 4d2008

Have fun doing the spell check BF lmao.. I didnt bother looking.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> People have said you as well as *many* other people not *just* you that I am a self centered egotistical azz who thinks he is better than everyone



Are you?  
Not judging, just wondering :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Have fun doing the spell check BF lmao.. I didnt bother looking.



Waaaayyyyy too much to proofread!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

4d2008 said:


> The correct answer was suppose to be  if someone said anything about me not . If I believed it I wouldnt talk to you, send you random texts, or come to the  on  night. It wasnt a big deal at all. People have said you as well as *many* other people not *just* you that I am a self centered egotistical azz who thinks he is better than everyone and I dont like him. (this was after the first time meeting all of you at CIP). I was over it.
> 
> Cause that is me in a way. I do like me and Im happy to be me in everyway. I believe everyone should be happy with whomever they are and keep there heads high. The only thing these forums are for it seems like is to bash anyone and everyone in everyway, I try to do the opposite and I talk to everyone and anyone about anything if Im screwing with someone its because I actually know them and they know Im joking.
> 
> (I do mess with alot of the girls on here, but you will notice its usually always the same ones and there are reasons for it).
> 
> When people come at me on here I end it pretty quick without any bashings (other then BF and that was just fun as hell that one time so it really wasnt bashing). I get emails and PM's all the time. Yesterday I received one, are you really that hard up or are you just messing around.
> I was like LMAO whatever. I answered it though without getting pissed off and going all
> 
> I have fun on the forums I have fun with everyone outside of the forums both are two different sides of me (kinda). I dont mind if people dont like me for who I am or if they dont like me for what they think I am.
> 
> So with that, its ok. This wasnt a BAD thing, people were just informing me of things that may or may not have been said about *MANY* people from that first time we all met it wasnt just you, actually I could probably say it was 90% of the people that were there were named on the list guys and girls.
> 
> Did I care? No, I still love going out with all of you. So be calm, its not an issue, its not back stabbing its just people saying what the hell did you do that night at CIP to make so many people not like you... I couldnt give an answer actually.
> 
> I just chalked it up with Im quiet and people dont get that.
> 
> NO ISSUES!!!


Dude, you just wasted too much of your time.


----------



## dn0121

Black-Francis said:


> Waaaayyyyy too much to proofread!!



I believe 4D has found BF's kryptonite


----------



## 4d2008

Chasey_Lane said:


> Dude, you just wasted too much of your time.


time is the one thing I have


----------



## Black-Francis

dn0121 said:


> I believe 4D has found BF's kryptonite


----------



## Chasey_Lane

4d2008 said:


> time is the one thing I have



Good.  The'll be another meltdown next week.  Start gathering your thoughts early.


----------



## 4d2008

Chasey_Lane said:


> Good. The'll be another meltdown next week. Start gathering your thoughts early.


Always ready


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> *I* can't stand you...
> ...
> ...
> ...



You love me and I know it! 




4d2008 said:


> I dont like you.
> 
> I freaking luv you man




wait wait wait..  You dont like me but you like BF? Something is seriously wrong here!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> No. like I said true or not true I wasnt worried about it. Only thing that was said was that you didnt like me. Thats not enough for me to cry and come to you asking WHHHYYYYY lmao. Ive also heard from basically EVERYONE that Jameo hates me (thats not a secret) . Im fine with that too. I still like her .  As I always say, I like everyone. No issues with any of the people I hang out with or talk to IRL or on the forums.



what's with the damn hardon for me? And if I HATED you, you'd definitely know it!  I think you are very arrogant.  I've been nice and have giving you a second try.  Now leave me outta this stupid bullshiat!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jameo said:


> Now leave me outta this stupid bullshiat!


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> No
> 
> But I still want one dammit it is my birthday week :



PM's are known to the state of California to cause cancer.



Jameo said:


> what's with the damn hardon for me? And if I HATED you, you'd definitely know it!  I think you are very arrogant.  I've been nice and have giving you a second try.  Now leave me outta this stupid bullshiat!



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> what's with the damn hardon for me? And if I HATED you, you'd definitely know it! I think you are very arrogant. I've been nice and have giving you a second try. Now leave me outta this stupid bullshiat!


Thats why I put the cause people do say it and you know who those people are. 
I do about it because I do know if you truly did hate me as much as they say you do then you would say it to my face every time we have ever been out IRL so thats why I always joke about it. Didnt realize you of all people got offended by anything.
 Jesus is everyone PMSing today?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Thats why I put the cause people do say it and you know who those people are.
> I do about it because I do know if you truly did hate me as much as they say you do then you would say it to my face every time we have ever been out IRL so thats why I always joke about it. Didnt realize you of all people got offended by anything.
> Jesus is everyone PMSing today?



I dont like you! and I'll tell you that to your face on Friday


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Jesus is everyone PMSing today?



Nope,  I know exactly what you mean with what you wrote.  I think it is how most people (well I can speak for men) feel.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> wait wait wait..  You dont like me but you like BF? Something is seriously wrong here!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Thats why I put the cause people do say it and you know who those people are.
> I do about it because I do know if you truly did hate me as much as they say you do then you would say it to my face every time we have ever been out IRL so thats why I always joke about it. Didnt realize you of all people got offended by anything.
> Jesus is everyone PMSing today?



I'm far from offended  

It's all good.  I'll let you buy me a drink tomorrow.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I'm far from offended
> 
> It's all good.  I'll let you buy me a drink tomorrow.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


>



That's what I thought!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Jesus is everyone PMSing today?



Someone put PMS stuff in the kool-aid today


----------



## morningbell

New siggy alert


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> Someone put PMS stuff in the kool-aid today





Um, its funny b/c it carried over IRL, my household is PMSing, me not so much, I just stay  to deal with it all.


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> New siggy alert


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I dont like you! and I'll tell you that to your face on Friday


Im happy we dont like each other. 


Jameo said:


> That's what I thought!





jwwb2000 said:


> Someone put PMS stuff in the kool-aid today


STAY AWAY FROM THE KOOL-AID!!! Is Soljaboy handing that stuff out? 


morningbell said:


> New siggy alert


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> I am a self centered egotistical azz who thinks he is better than everyone and I dont like him. (this was after the first time meeting all of you at CIP).



I said that before the first night at CIP.  Does that mean you don't love me? 

and just cause I think your a self centered egotistical ass, doesn't mean I don't like you either.


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I said that before the first night at CIP.  Does that mean you don't love me?
> 
> and just cause I think your a self centered egotistical ass, doesn't mean I don't like you either.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> *Im happy we dont like each other.*
> 
> 
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM THE KOOL-AID!!! Is Soljaboy handing that stuff out?



Keeps it safe!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Keeps it safe!


glad we are on the same page


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> glad we are on the same page


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


>



Save me a seat Friday night beside you. I want to find out if you really are that self centered egotistical ass, or if you just play one on the internet.


----------



## Radiant1

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Save me a seat Friday night beside you. I want to find out if you really are that self centered egotistical ass, or if you just play one on the internet.



He comes across that way at first but he really isn't that bad once you get to know him.


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Save me a seat Friday night beside you. I want to find out if you really are that self centered egotistical ass, or if you just play one on the internet.



LOL he is a nice guy!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> PS--- anyone know what happened to Rich?



 

What happened to me? What did I miss?


----------



## morningbell

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Save me a seat Friday night beside you. I want to find out if you really are that self centered egotistical ass, or if you just play one on the internet.



Just don't look directly in his eyes, he is so dreamy


----------



## morningbell

rich70 said:


> What happened to me? What did I miss?



WELL LOOK WHO IT IS!


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Save me a seat Friday night beside you. I want to find out if you really are that self centered egotistical ass, or if you just play one on the internet.





Radiant1 said:


> He comes across that way at first but he really isn't that bad once you get to know him.





kelb said:


> LOL he is a nice guy!


NO WE DONT LIKE EACH OTHER!


rich70 said:


> What happened to me? What did I miss?


Where the hell ya been?


----------



## lovinmaryland

If all the ladies are pms'ing tomorrow should be very interesting


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> Just don't look directly in his eyes, he is so dreamy







rich70 said:


> What happened to me? What did I miss?



 Where have you been? you stood me up sat. night!!


----------



## rich70

morningbell said:


> WELL LOOK WHO IT IS!



What?


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Just don't look directly in his eyes, he is so dreamy


my best feature I do believe.


----------



## morningbell

rich70 said:


> What?



kelb thought I kidnapped you last night :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Save me a seat Friday night beside you. I want to find out if you really are that self centered egotistical ass, or if you just play one on the internet.



He's alright for a white guy


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> What happened to me? What did I miss?



Where have you been


----------



## Black-Francis

Where has Icit been???


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> What?


Cant believe you stood up Kelb, even I was there.


----------



## morningbell

lovinmaryland said:


> If all the ladies are pms'ing tomorrow should be very interesting



I'm over that part, I'm at the horny stage of my cycle


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Where have you been? you stood me up sat. night!!



I am very sorry I couldn't make it. I got your text Sat night. But I am going through alot of B.S. right now so I have watch what I do. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Cant believe you stood up Kelb, even I was there.



Atleast someone loves me.. oh wait.. you dont


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I'm over that part, I'm at the horny stage of my cycle


so tomorrow will still be interesting then


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Where has Icit been???



Last week she was away on travel, plus her work has the forums blocked...


----------



## morningbell

rich70 said:


> I am very sorry I couldn't make it. I got your text Sat night. But I am going through alot of B.S. right now so I have watch what I do. You know what I'm talking about.



sounds sexy


----------



## rich70

morningbell said:


> kelb thought I kidnapped you last night :shrug:



I thought we weren't gonna tell anyone about that. Well you can't really kidnap the willing can you?


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I am very sorry I couldn't make it. I got your text Sat night. But I am going through alot of B.S. right now so I have watch what I do. You know what I'm talking about.



Any luck finding our "friend"?


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> so tomorrow will still be interesting then



baby you know my love is on lock down


----------



## jwwb2000

morningbell said:


> I'm at the horny stage





24/7 I think about it  

A.D.I.D.A.S is the song


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Any luck finding our "friend"?



No. I never heard anything back. Have you?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Atleast someone loves me.. oh wait.. you dont



I love you......By the way......How are you feeling today?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

clevalley said:


> Last week she was away on travel, plus her work has the forums blocked...



 She still calls me daily for fread updates.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Atleast someone loves me.. oh wait.. you dont


Ill never be able to love you, the best I could do is luv you and I cant see that going on any time soon. Maybe after my party and I get over the fact that your taking all the women the same night for a slumber party. 






(Its not like you all cant come out for an hour you know).


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Cant believe you stood up Kelb, even I was there.


I know. I can't belive I would stand someone as hot as she is up. I must be outta my mind!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> No. I never heard anything back. Have you?



nothing


----------



## clevalley

SoMDGirl42 said:


> She still calls me daily for fread updates.



I got an e-mail about her boy-toy. 

Tell her dumb-self to order the memory so I can get her laptop back to her.


----------



## morningbell

rich70 said:


> I know. I can't belive I would stand someone as hot as she is up. I must be outta my mind!



She is hot


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> Where have you been



I know I've been slacking. I'll try to do better.


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> nothing



I still find that funny though.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I love you......By the way......How are you feeling today?


AWWW See someone cares about me! I'm feeling ok.. cough sore throat.. ugh I hope I'm better by Friday or I'll be at home 




4d2008 said:


> Ill never be able to love you, the best I could do is luv you and I cant see that going on any time soon. Maybe after my party and I get over the fact that your taking all the women the same night for a slumber party.
> 
> 
> 
> (Its not like you all cant come out for an hour you know).


Then it wouldnt be a girls night!




morningbell said:


> She is hot


 Ditto to you honey!


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> AWWW See someone cares about me! I'm feeling ok.. cough sore throat.. ugh I hope I'm better by Friday or I'll be at home



   Get ahold of yourself woman.  I'll drag your dead body in there and prop it up in a chair if I have to.


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Get ahold of yourself woman.  I'll drag your dead body in there and prop it up in a chair if I have to.



Sounds like foreplay to me!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> Get ahold of yourself woman.  I'll drag your dead body in there and prop it up in a chair if I have to.



Back off she is mine


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> AWWW See someone cares about me! I'm feeling ok.. cough sore throat.. ugh I hope I'm better by Friday or I'll be at home



What did hear about moving the party to kelb's place on Friday?


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Back off she is mine



  I thought I was the only one that was into Necrophilia?



morningbell said:


> What did hear about moving the party to kelb's place on Friday?


----------



## DrKnow

Mojo said:


> I thought I was the only one that was into Necrophilia?


----------



## Mojo

DrKnow said:


>



What's up Doc


----------



## morningbell

DrKnow said:


>



oh carp.


----------



## DrKnow

Mojo said:


> What's up Doc



Huntin wabbits.


----------



## kelb

DrKnow said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> Back off she is mine


----------



## lovinmaryland

DrKnow said:


>





Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 54809


----------



## Black-Francis

DrKnow said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 54812


 nit?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> nit?



Those are crutches not a peg leg.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Those are crutches not a peg leg.


oooohhhhhh ok.


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> nit?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>



Nice siggy


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I do believe Ill be at the pizza place tonight for dinner so your more then welcome to find me there.



I will be at  with a group of girls for happy hour today


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> oooohhhhhh ok.



We weren't talking about you before in private, but now we are and have reached the conclusion that:
Everybody hates you
You are annoying
You are arrogant
But grow on us like anal warts...

You're welcome.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> We weren't talking about you before in private, but now we are and have reached the conclusion that:
> Everybody hates you
> You are annoying
> You are arrogant
> But grow on us like anal warts...
> 
> You're welcome.



That was supposed to be private


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> We weren't talking about you before in private, but now we are and have reached the conclusion that:
> Everybody hates you
> You are annoying
> You are arrogant
> But grow on us like *anal warts*...
> 
> You're welcome.


 nit again?


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> That was supposed to be private



 said I could post it.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> nit again?


No you silly... we like you as much as anal warts 


migtig said:


> said I could post it.



Oh ok your all good then baby gurl!!!!


----------



## clevalley

lovinmaryland said:


> No you silly... we like you as much as *anal warts *



:shrug: So now you are ribbed for our pleasure?


----------



## 4d2008

clevalley said:


> :shrug: So now you are ribbed for our pleasure?





I think I need to find a new past time


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> nit again?



Oh she forgot the drama queen part


----------



## Chasey_Lane

lovinmaryland said:


> That was supposed to be private



Everyone knows that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Oh she forgot the drama queen part


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> We weren't talking about you before in private, but now we are and have reached the conclusion that:
> Everybody hates you
> You are annoying
> You are arrogant
> But grow on us like anal warts...
> 
> You're welcome.



You forgot that I want to punch him in the face and that  wants to squish him like a bug.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Jameo said:


> Oh she forgot the drama queen part



I think deep down he's really a flaming homo. He looked WAAAAYYY to comfortable in that pink boa and tiarra. I think he's worn it a few times before that.


----------



## clevalley

4d2008 said:


> I think I need to find a new past time



I have been hit-or-miss this week in here - but I am picking up on key bits of info.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> I think I need to find a new past time



Can you imagine if we had a sword fight, there would be crap flying everywhere


----------



## Jameo

Chain729 said:


> You forgot that I want to punch him in the face and that  wants to squish him like a bug.



No, it was left  like a grape. ggzzzz, get your facts right.


----------



## morningbell

Mojo said:


> Can you imagine if we had a sword fight, there would be crap flying everywhere



.... that video....


----------



## jwwb2000

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think deep down he's really a flaming homo. He looked WAAAAYYY to comfortable in that pink boa and tiarra. I think he's worn it a few times before that.






Just ask him what his favorite position is when playing softball


----------



## King_Tartuffian

Mojo said:


> Can you imagine if we had a sword fight, there would be crap flying everywhere



War will be upset.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> No, it was left  like a grape. ggzzzz, get your facts right.


tomorrow's going to be sooooo much fun now


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Just ask him what his favorite position is when playing softball



Catcher?


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> Can you imagine if we had a sword fight, there would be crap flying everywhere


----------



## Radiant1

Mojo said:


> Can you imagine if we had a sword fight, there would be crap flying everywhere



EWWWWWWW!  I was trying to eat my lunch!


----------



## jwwb2000

morningbell said:


> .... that video....



I have a better one that will make you laugh.....


----------



## Mojo

morningbell said:


> .... that video....



Hopefully Chain will let you out of his basement so you can go on Friday.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


>



Hop to it lover


----------



## morningbell

Mojo said:


> Hopefully Chain will let you out of his basement so you can go on Friday.



If I do, you'll know who I am by that damp musty smell


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> I have a better one that will make you laugh.....



Look, I like you... but your videos make me  and I have dealt with a lot of gross stuff in my life.  Please, I beg of you, no more videos.


----------



## Chain729

Jameo said:


> No, it was left  like a grape. ggzzzz, get your facts right.







Radiant1 said:


> EWWWWWWW!  I was trying to eat my lunch!



See what happens when you're mean?  Don't mess with a Tard.  We stick together like patrons in a gay after Elmer's night.



Mojo said:


> Hopefully Chain will let you out of his basement so you can go on Friday.



Her bf paid a good amount of money to keep her there.


----------



## jwwb2000

morningbell said:


> Look, I like you... but your videos make me  and I have dealt with a lot of gross stuff in my life.  Please, I beg of you, no more videos.



  I didn't find that video...someone else sent it to me

This pic is actually funny.....Has to do with what the banana told a vibrator....


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> I didn't find that video...someone else sent it to me
> 
> This pic is actually funny.....Has to do with what the banana told a vibrator....



ok, as long as it doesn't have doodie in it.


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:


> I didn't find that video...someone else sent it to me


----------



## jwwb2000

morningbell said:


> ok, as long as it doesn't have doodie in it.



No doodie!!

I will just have it forwarded to ya


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


>



Old people sex bothers me more than that video....

It came up at lunch


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> This pic is actually funny.....Has to do with what the banana told a vibrator....


that pic was funny


----------



## MsErica

Anyone else having trouble with attachments?


----------



## 4d2008

MsErica said:


> Anyone else having trouble with attachments?


yes... still single.


----------



## Black-Francis

MsErica said:


> Anyone else having trouble with attachments?



I'd like to make you my attachment...


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> yes... still single.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> yes... still single.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> I'd like to make you my attachment...



what bout our love


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> what bout our love


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> what bout our love



He traded you for MB.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi


----------



## Black-Francis

Chain729 said:


> He traded you for MB.



I like me some morningbell, lovinmaryland, kelb and somdgirl......all cool chicks!


----------



## dirtydan72

MsErica said:


> Anyone else having trouble with attachments?



Nope I am able to attach things just fine :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

dirtydan72 said:


> Nope I am able to attach things just fine :shrug:



  Who are those hotties


----------



## Chasey_Lane

dirtydan72 said:


> Nope I am able to attach things just fine :shrug:


----------



## dirtydan72

The brunette would be Ms. Peg Leg Anal Warts


----------



## Black-Francis

dirtydan72 said:


> The brunette would be Ms. Peg Leg Anal Warts



They are both brunettes....Is she the short one?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> I like me some morningbell, lovinmaryland, kelb and somdgirl......all cool chicks!


 I knew you loved me BF   and I dont mind sharing you w/ those lovely ladies :


dirtydan72 said:


> Nope I am able to attach things just fine :shrug:


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> I like me some morningbell, lovinmaryland, kelb and somdgirl......all cool chicks!




Right back attcha!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> Who are those hotties



Thats me.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Thats me.


I wish, wanna get some pizza tonight I know your fat azz is hungry


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> Thats me.



You need to get a fake ID so you can party with us


----------



## Chasey_Lane

4d2008 said:


> I wish, wanna get some pizza tonight I know your fat azz is hungry



That wasn't very nice.


----------



## 4d2008

Chasey_Lane said:


> That wasn't very nice.


(she isnt fat and I know her)


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I like me some morningbell, lovinmaryland, kelb and somdgirl......all cool chicks!


----------



## Mojo

Chasey_Lane said:


> That wasn't very nice.



You have to see it.  You will be jealous


----------



## dirtydan72

Black-Francis said:


> They are both brunettes....Is she the short one?



Yes.  Let me know if you wanna hit that I will get you her #.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

4d2008 said:


> (she isnt fat and I know her)



It still wasn't nice to the fat girls on here.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> You need to get a fake ID so you can party with us


 but i have my 3rd grade band concert to go to... to bad.



Chasey_Lane said:


> That wasn't very nice.



Its ok, I am fat.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> I wish, wanna get some pizza tonight I know your fat azz is hungry



I thought you were takin me for pizza


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Mojo said:


> You have to see it.  You will be jealous



See what?  Or did you mean her?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> It still wasn't nice to the fat girls on here.



Thanks for looking out for me Chasey


----------



## morningbell

dirtydan72 said:


> Nope I am able to attach things just fine :shrug:



Those pics are just awkward.


----------



## 4d2008

Chasey_Lane said:


> It still wasn't nice to the fat girls on here.


 odg not you too!  
I need to stay off the forums for a while to many people getting upset over nothing


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:


> That wasn't very nice.




You have no clue


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> I thought you were takin me for pizza


if you really wanted to go you would have actually told me. besides I now know the truth


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jwwb2000 said:


> You have no clue


Some of you need a "whoosh" smilie.


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Thanks for looking out for me Chasey


YOUR NOT FAT!!!


----------



## Mojo

Chasey_Lane said:


> See what?  Or did you mean her?



Her ass!


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:


> Some of you need a "whoosh" smilie.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Mojo said:


> Her ass!



Are you saying I should pay more attention to the pictures that get circulated?


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> if you really wanted to go you would have actually told me. besides I now know the truth





4d2008 said:


> YOUR NOT FAT!!!


It was just a goof 


Chasey_Lane said:


> Are you saying I should pay more attention to the pictures that get circulated?



hmm the plot thickens


----------



## kelb

Chasey_Lane said:


> Are you saying I should pay more attention to the pictures that get circulated?



 None of me.. WOO HOO


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Black-Francis said:


> I like me some morningbell, lovinmaryland, kelb and somdgirl......all cool chicks!



awwww, BF. That was so sweet. I feel my eyes watering up.  Must be that damn PMS koolaid making me all emotional.


----------



## 4d2008

Chasey_Lane said:


> Are you saying I should pay more attention to the pictures that get circulated?


Are they GOOD pictures?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> Her ass!



Yeah warts, hair, dingle berries, cellulite! The works!


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> awwww, BF. That was so sweet. I feel my eyes watering up.  Must be that damn PMS koolaid making me all emotional.


NO ONE IS DRINKING KOOL-AID TOMORROW!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> YOUR NOT FAT!!!



YOU'RE​


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> NO ONE IS DRINKING KOOL-AID TOMORROW!




Wanna bet


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


>


damn


----------



## GypsyQueen

SoMDGirl42 said:


> YOU'RE​



Black-Francis, is that you?


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> Yeah warts, hair, dingle berries, cellulite! The works!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> NO ONE IS DRINKING KOOL-AID TOMORROW!



I say we slip some PMS Kool-aid into mojo's drink along with a "little blue pill" and see which one takes over. Hee hee.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Wanna bet


You can do whatever you want Im staying away from you.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


>



 




So whats going on tomorrow and sat?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I say we slip some PMS Kool-aid into mojo's drink along with a "little blue pill" and see which one takes over. Hee hee.


he's happy, he's mad, he's happy, he's mad just need to make sure it doesnt last more then 4 hours.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> You can do whatever you want Im staying away from you.






That is the best news all day!!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> So whats going on tomorrow and sat?


forget about tomorrow and sat.. I asked you a dammed ? about tonight.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Yeah warts, hair, dingle berries, cellulite! The works!


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I say we slip some PMS Kool-aid into mojo's drink along with a "little blue pill" and see which one takes over. Hee hee.



He will be walking around pissed off that he cant get laid but then he will eat some chocolate and feel MUCH BETTER!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> forget about tomorrow and sat.. I asked you a dammed ? about tonight.



 I am really hungry.  but no.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> He will be walking around pissed off that he cant get laid but then he will eat some chocolate and feel MUCH BETTER!





GypsyQueen said:


> I am really hungry. but no.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


>



Did i forget to mention anal herpes?



4d2008 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> I am really hungry.  but no.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


>



:hehe:  

Mini-you left her toy thingie in the back of my car.


----------



## dn0121

fun with quotes taken out of context



GypsyQueen said:


> Did i forget to mention anal herpes?





4d2008 said:


> I wish, wanna get some pizza tonight I know your fat azz is hungry





GypsyQueen said:


> Yeah warts, hair, dingle berries, cellulite! The works!


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> :hehe:
> 
> Mini-you left her toy thingie in the back of my car.



Will you be home later?


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> fun with quotes taken out of context



BHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! thats great!



jwwb2000 said:


> Will you be home later?



Depends.  I have lots of #### to do to night.  Just text me.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> fun with quotes taken out of context


lmao, outstanding


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> BHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.  I have lots of #### to do to night.  Just text me.



Will do


----------



## dn0121

Thank you Thank you  I'll be here all week.


----------



## GypsyQueen

LISTEN UP! Dinner AT DAMONS AT 5PM TONIGHT.  

Thats in 30 minutes people! 3-0-m-i-n-u-t-e-s!

BE THERE!



So whos going?


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> LISTEN UP! Dinner AT DAMONS AT 5PM TONIGHT.
> 
> Thats in 30 minutes people! 3-0-m-i-n-u-t-e-s!
> 
> BE THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> So whos going?



I would...but they ain't got no stuffed ham and fried oysters.......


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> LISTEN UP! Dinner AT DAMONS AT 5PM TONIGHT.
> 
> Thats in 30 minutes people! 3-0-m-i-n-u-t-e-s!
> 
> BE THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> So whos going?


 I am really hungry. but no.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> LISTEN UP! Dinner AT DAMONS AT 5PM TONIGHT.
> 
> Thats in 30 minutes people! 3-0-m-i-n-u-t-e-s!
> 
> BE THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> So whos going?



um that was last night


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I am really hungry. but no.



ouch


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> I would...but they ain't got no stuffed ham and fried oysters.......



Peez wont you come.



4d2008 said:


> I am really hungry. but no.



GOOD, i didnt want your sorry ass there anyway.


----------



## jwwb2000

toppick08 said:


> I would...but they ain't got no stuffed ham and fried oysters.......




I know of a place that was having stuffed ham for lunch YESTERDAY


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> LISTEN UP! Dinner AT DAMONS AT 5PM TONIGHT.
> 
> Thats in 30 minutes people! 3-0-m-i-n-u-t-e-s!
> 
> BE THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> So whos going?




Well damnit :

I already have plans to go to  with a few  chics

And yes Mclovin....the same ones from Damon's that one night


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> um that was last night



Fine i give up.  Im not going.



tyky said:


> ouch



He's just got is panties in a bunch.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> LISTEN UP! Dinner AT DAMONS AT 5PM TONIGHT.
> 
> Thats in 30 minutes people! 3-0-m-i-n-u-t-e-s!
> 
> BE THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> So whos going?



NOT ME.. I'm still at work


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> Well damnit :
> 
> I already have plans to go to  with a few  chics
> 
> And yes Mclovin....the same ones from Damon's that one night



No youre coming. End of freakin story!


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Fine i give up.  Im not going.
> 
> 
> 
> He's just got is panties in a bunch.




Im set on pizza tonight.  its been talked about all day on here.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Im set on pizza tonight.  its been talked about all day on here.




we just ordered Mom and Pops


----------



## jwwb2000

OMFG.....I thought I was out with a different group of people tonight 

The conversations was very interesting.


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> So whats going on tomorrow and sat?



ABC at 9 PM, I'll sneak you in 



jwwb2000 said:


> OMFG.....I thought I was out with a different group of people tonight
> 
> The conversations was very interesting.



  Let it rip, we are all friends here.


----------



## jwwb2000

Mojo said:


> ABC at 9 PM, I'll sneak you in
> 
> 
> 
> Let it rip, we are all friends here.




Sex and sex toys

I expect this out of my normal crew but this group of chics....I was a bit taken back


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Radiant1

toppick08 said:


>



Now you're just showing off.


----------



## toppick08

Radiant1 said:


> Now you're just showing off.







I feel dead asleep on the couch at 7:30 ? last night, and got up extra early today.


----------



## Mojo

I'm ready for some Joose


----------



## 4d2008

I just now woke up. I think I might be late for work 


guess Ill start getting ready to go


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

bleh


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> bleh





tell me about it


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> I'm ready for some Joose



Uh oh...


----------



## kris31280

WAHOO!   It's party day!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> WAHOO!  It's party day!


 whats going on today?


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> whats going on today?


It's Anna Nicole's party, dur!

Time to get your  on, your  on, your  on, and there may even be some  going on!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> It's Anna Nicole's party, dur!
> 
> Time to get your  on, your  on, your  on, and there may even be some  going on!


I know nothing of what your talking about, think I might go to church tonight.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> I know nothing of what your talking about, think I might go to church tonight.



If us CCPE wimmins have our way we'll have you on your knees....

Its kind of like church :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> If us CCPE wimmins have our way we'll have you on your knees....
> 
> Its kind of like church :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

This day isn't gonna be pretty


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> This day isn't gonna be pretty


great, first one to drink the kool-aid.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> great, first one to drink the kool-aid.



Woke up in a pissy mood and if it continues....I'm staying home.


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> Woke up in a pissy mood and if it continues....I'm staying home.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


>



I've decided on other plans for the evening


----------



## thurley42

jwwb2000 said:


> I've decided on other plans for the evening



that dancey face looks like you have a butt itch you are tryin to get without using ur hands....


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> WAHOO!   It's party day!



 I'm sooo sick


----------



## dn0121

thurley42 said:


> that dancey face looks like you have a butt itch you are tryin to get without using ur hands....



You wearing your Buckeye's gear today?  I got mine on!


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Woke up in a pissy mood and if it continues....I'm staying home.



at least your dog didn't die


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> I'm sooo sick



I have somethin that will make you all better


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I'm sooo sick



So what are you and JWWB planning on doing tonight


----------



## jwwb2000

thurley42 said:


> that dancey face looks like you have a butt itch you are tryin to get without using ur hands....


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> So what are you and JWWB planning on doing tonight



Sleeping! I'm still going to try and come. I wish it started early


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:


> Woke up in a pissy mood and if it continues....I'm staying home.



did you have coconut schrimp for breakfast?


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Sleeping! I'm still going to try and come. I wish it started early



Come on now girl it is my birthday party... if you really and truly love me you will be there 

Mojo go get a head count in the other thread


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Come on now girl it is my birthday party... if you really and truly love me you will be there
> 
> Mojo go get a head count in the other thread



You didnt go to mine


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> did you have coconut schrimp for breakfast?



I think someone feed them to me in my sleep.

Maybe I just need to chug a few red bulls and see if that helps.  Listen to some  is helping a little bit.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> You didnt go to mine



I didnt know you then :dur:

go check out the forumite pic thread


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I didnt know you then :dur:
> 
> go check out the forumite pic thread



LOL It was last month


----------



## thurley42

dn0121 said:


> You wearing your Buckeye's gear today?  I got mine on!



rocking the Pryor/Jenkins Jersey


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> LOL It was last month



But i hadnt met you yet correct


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> But i hadnt met you yet correct



I think she's saying she had a bday party and didn't invite you.  :shrug:  It's been more than a month since you met her.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> I think she's saying she had a bday party and didn't invite you. :shrug: It's been more than a month since you met her.


she invited everyone. I do believe NOONE showed.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> she invited everyone. I do believe NOONE showed.



I wasn't invited, so she didn't invite everyone.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> I wasn't invited, so she didn't invite everyone.


I think it was one of those Hey Im having my birthday at so n so place at so n so time in one of the CCPE threads. Thats about as far as it went.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> I think it was one of those Hey Im having my birthday at so n so place at so n so time in one of the CCPE threads. Thats about as far as it went.



  That's not the way to invite people with ADD to a party.  Not everybody reads all the treads all the time.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> I think it was one of those Hey Im having my birthday at so n so place at so n so time in one of the CCPE threads. Thats about as far as it went.



Now dont you feel bad Mig


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Now dont you feel bad Mig



No.  I never saw the single post that was made.  :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> No.  I never saw the single post that was made.  :shrug:



I was just messin w/ you 

I wub you


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> I was just messin w/ you
> 
> I wub you


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> That's not the way to invite people with ADD to a party. Not everybody reads all the treads all the time.


I know, I was just saying is all. (please no kool-aid)


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> I know, I was just saying is all. (please no kool-aid)



I'm going to go to a private forum now and talk bad about you.


----------



## kelb

PIC is posted Lovin!

I was just kidding about the party girl! I luv ya!!!


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> I'm going to go to a private forum now and talk bad about you.


----------



## Jameo

migtig said:


> I'm going to go to a private forum now and talk bad about you.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


>


stupid private forums. I need to start my own. Of course Ill be alone so Ill have to break out the MPD and talk to myself. Thats really no different then out here so its pointless.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> I know nothing of what your talking about, think I might go to church tonight.



If I know Anna Nicole, she'll have you on your knees worshiping at the altar of her womanhood by the time we hit Roses.



kelb said:


> I'm sooo sick



Sleep some more, then come out... it's a requirement!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> stupid private forums. I need to start my own. Of course Ill be alone so Ill have to break out the MPD and talk to myself. Thats really no different then out here so its pointless.




I thought you already had one.. Uncle Bacons love shack or something :shrug:


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> Woke up in a pissy mood and if it continues....I'm staying home.



no, you're not, I'll come rub yer butt, you'll feel GREAT! 



Chain729 said:


>



I left 2 things at your place, my vest and lip gloss, don't wear either of them 



kelb said:


> I'm sooo sick



another butt rubbins comin right up


dn0121 said:


> at least your dog didn't die



OMG, I wanna hug you and your lady!  I am so sorry!   for your loss. 


kris31280 said:


> If I know Anna Nicole, she'll have you on your knees worshiping at the altar of her womanhood by the time we hit Roses.



see, again with the church


:wheeew:


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> at least your dog didn't die





My rabbit died though


----------



## rich70

Morning everyone!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jwwb2000 said:


> My rabbit died though





Congrats! When are you due?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I thought you already had one.. Uncle Bacons love shack or something :shrug:


thats not mine thats bacons besides the people Id want to talk about are already in there so it does me no good.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning everyone!


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> I left 2 things at your place, my vest and lip gloss, don't wear either of them



I'm not pretty enough to do that.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



How is it down south?


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> My rabbit died though



YOU'RE PREGNANT!??!!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> YOU'RE PREGNANT!??!!


GREAT! cant wait to hear about the  now.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> How is it down south?



NOt bad, working alot more than I want too, but I am making a lot of $$$ for all the overtime. Went to the beach when I got down here on tuesday and then went drinking in downtown, now I just work 10+ hours a day, every day.


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> I'm not pretty enough to do that.



My favorite thing to play at your house is find the miscellaneous article of female clothing in the couch coushions 
(chough) panties (eh hem)


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> NOt bad, working alot more than I want too, but I am making a lot of $$$ for all the overtime. Went to the beach when I got down here on tuesday and then went drinking in downtown, now I just work 10+ hours a day, every day.



Cool. How long are you there for? And you better be making good money so you can be ready for the car show in May.


----------



## dn0121

AWWW your rabbit died?   My doggy didnt die thank goodness.


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> My favorite thing to play at your house is find the miscellaneous article of female clothing in the couch coushions
> (chough) panties (eh hem)



There's no way in hell those came off of my non-existant ass.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Cool. How long are you there for? And you better be making good money so you can be ready for the car show in May.



pm you.


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> There's no way in hell those came off of my non-existant ass.



That was hilarious and it happend on more than 1 occasion.  



.... to be a fly on the wall those nights


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> AWWW your rabbit died?   My doggy didnt die thank goodness.





I hate you.


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> That was hilarious and it happend on more than 1 occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> .... to be a fly on the wall those nights



Yeah, the good old days.  R.I.P. fun in the dungeon.


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I hate you.


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> Yeah, the good old days.  R.I.P. fun in the dungeon.



le sigh


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Yeah, the good old days.  R.I.P. fun in the dungeon.


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> le sigh



  you can talk when it's you on a dry spell.


----------



## Lugnut

Chain729 said:


> Yeah, the good old days.  R.I.P. fun in the dungeon.




What?!

Is the dungeon closed now???


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


>



  That's not funny.


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> you can talk when it's you on a dry spell.



Less than one week is a dry spell?


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Lugnut said:


> What?!
> 
> Is the dungeon closed now???


----------



## Chain729

Lugnut said:


> What?!
> 
> Is the dungeon closed now???



Never, though time to time it has a lack of patronage.


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> you can talk when it's you on a dry spell.



what's a dry spell


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


>


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Less than one week is a dry spell?



Try not breathing for a few days and get back to Me on how well that works out for ya.


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> Try not breathing for a few days and get back to Me on how well that works out for ya.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> what's a dry spell


Ill tell ya all about it tonight.


----------



## jwwb2000

morningbell said:


> YOU'RE PREGNANT!??!!





Gesh people.  My TOY RABBIT died.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jwwb2000 said:


> Gesh people.  My TOY RABBIT died.



You must be more specific here. You know half of these people on the forums are tards.

New batteries, get ya some.


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> Gesh people.  My TOY RABBIT died.



Just get new batteries. :shrug:


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> Gesh people.  My TOY RABBIT died.



OMG!! I'm sorry for your loss!  Those things were great!  

Look, don't mourn the loss of your beloved BOB, go woman, go to books, treat yourself to something nice


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Gesh people.  My TOY RABBIT died.



here pick a new one Google Image Search


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Ill tell ya all about it tonight.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> here pick a new one Google Image Search


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi im starving, some one get me a baconator!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi im starving, some one get me a baconator!


OR!


no


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi im starving, some one get me a baconator!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *OR!*
> 
> 
> no



huh?



rich70 said:


>


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				GypsyQueen said:
			
		

> Hi im starving, some one get me a baconator!



will already digested do?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> huh?


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> huh?



Sure is dead around here today.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> will already digested do?



UH! you had one?  :



4d2008 said:


>



Yeah, so, its been a really long morning already.


Yes i said morning,  I took Nyquil at 230am and passed out untill 12ish.  



rich70 said:


> Sure is dead around here today.








Just trying to wake things up in here.


----------



## lovinmaryland




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> .


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


>


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


>



5.5 to go


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


>





4d2008 said:


>


----------



## lovinmaryland

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> 5.5 to go





pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

lovinmaryland said:


>



Happy Birthday AN!  




It is your birthday right?


----------



## kris31280

I can't find my warm dressy jacket...


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


>


Dont mention nothin bout that scary movie you are going to see tonight.. I dont like scary movies 


GypsyQueen said:


> Happy Birthday AN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is your birthday right?



No just my  day... next tuesday is my birthday


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Happy Birthday AN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is your birthday right?


no


kris31280 said:


> I can't find my warm dressy jacket...


its not in here


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Dont mention nothin bout that scary movie you are going to see tonight.. I dont like scary movies
> 
> 
> No just my  day... next tuesday is my birthday



See you at Nine......Lady...


----------



## GypsyQueen

lovinmaryland said:


> No just my  day... next tuesday is my birthday



Well happy party day!



4d2008 said:


> no




Can you be any more short with me?


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Dont mention nothin bout that scary movie you are going to see tonight.. I dont like scary movies


No body wants to go tonight and Im not sure if I want to go alone, thats just ghey we will see. still have a couple hours to decide.


----------



## lovinmaryland

toppick08 said:


> See you at Nine......Lady...


k 


GypsyQueen said:


> Well happy party day!



Thanx... you comin out tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Can you be any more short with me?


ya.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> No body wants to go tonight and Im not sure if I want to go alone, thats just ghey we will see. still have a couple hours to decide.



Well  if you wanna switch it to HSM3 I will go w/ you


----------



## GypsyQueen

lovinmaryland said:


> Thanx... you comin out tonight?



No probably not, im still sick, and on alot of meds.

Plus i have plans tonight with my gf.



But i hope to see many pictures!


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> Dont mention nothin bout that scary movie you are going to see tonight.. I dont like scary movies



Let me tell you a nice little story about Hellraiser...


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Well if you wanna switch it to HSM3 I will go w/ you


sure, but my face will be between your s the whole movie so let me know how it is k.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> Let me tell you a nice little story about Hellraiser...


no no no 


4d2008 said:


> sure, but my face will be between your s the whole movie so let me know how it is k.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> No body wants to go tonight and Im not sure if I want to go alone, thats just ghey we will see. still have a couple hours to decide.



I'm going to see Max Payne tonight. Looks like it's gonna be pretty cool.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> No body wants to go tonight and Im not sure if I want to go alone, *thats just ghey* we will see. still have a couple hours to decide.



Only if you pull the ol' popcorn tub trick on yourself.


----------



## kris31280

Crisis averted!  I found my dressy jacket!


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Only if you pull the ol' popcorn tub trick on yourself.


----------



## jwwb2000

Much better mood now.  Got 5FDP cd and a new camera


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> Much better mood now.  Got 5FDP cd and a *new camera *



What kind?  (You have two minutes to reply before I leave to head home, GO)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> What kind?  (You have two minutes to reply before I leave to head home, GO)



Happy Weekend Folks 
Have  a good one


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> What kind?  (You have two minutes to reply before I leave to head home, GO)



Sony Cybershot 7.1 mp


----------



## toppick08




----------



## warneckutz

toppick08 said:


>



Did you go last night?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



 So how was last night?


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


>



What'd you think of SAW V?  It wasn't all that gory and I thought they did OK with the story-line, it just needed more Jigsaw.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> So how was last night?


Good time and from what I saw drama free 


warneckutz said:


> What'd you think of SAW V? It wasn't all that gory and I thought they did OK with the story-line, it just needed more Jigsaw.


I thought it was a helluva lot better then the last one so I was happy with it.


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> Good time and from what I saw drama free
> 
> I thought it was a helluva lot better then the last one so I was happy with it.



I've liked them all... if there was one I wasn't too happy with it would've been the second one... that was kinda boring to me.

I really wanna know who knows who he is...   Yeah... I think I typed that right.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Good time and from what I saw drama free



Did everybody show up? I was going to try to go but it's a long ride for me and I had to be at work at 6 this morning.


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> I've liked them all... if there was one I wasn't too happy with it would've been the second one... that was kinda boring to me.
> 
> I really wanna know who knows who he is...  Yeah... I think I typed that right.


I really want to know what was in the box the exwife got from the lawyer. 


rich70 said:


> Did everybody show up? I was going to try to go but it's a long ride for me and I had to be at work at 6 this morning.


It was a really good group but not all original 20 showed.


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> I really want to know what was in the box the exwife got from the lawyer.



Me too...  I couldn't tell her exact expression but she definitely played a part in 's demise I think.


----------



## Mojo

Did a truck run over me last night


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Did a truck run over me last night





That'd be cool!


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> Me too... I couldn't tell her exact expression but she definitely played a part in 's demise I think.


oh ya deff..


Mojo said:


> Did a truck run over me last night



Good times last night 

I will admit last night was the first time I had at least a little fun at THAT place.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> oh ya deff..
> 
> 
> Good times last night
> 
> I will admit last night was the first time I had at least a little fun at THAT place.



  Come on man, it's always fun    I couldn't stop laughing at that new stripper that looked like NitWhit


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Come on man, it's always fun  I couldn't stop laughing at that new stripper that looked like NitWhit


To me they are all new and to me they all reminded me of Nit 
I will deff be posting the azz pic of that one on my myspace. Poor girl is going to have welts on it today


----------



## MJ

Mojo said:


> Did a truck run over me last night


 
Was it wearing red lace big girl panties? 

 I had fun last night. Why do I smell like AN?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> To me they are all new and to me they all reminded me of Nit
> I will deff be posting the azz pic of that one on my myspace. *Poor girl is going to have welts on it today *




..I WILL be there next time.........


----------



## 4d2008

MJ said:


> Was it wearing red lace big girl panties?
> 
> I had fun last night. Why do I smell like AN?


Great meeting ya


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> Great meeting ya


 
You too! 

Thanks for the edit... I should not attempt to post without having some  first.


----------



## kris31280

That one shouldn't have been allowed to be up there, OMG... 

For Anna Nicole's punishment I had to buy her a champagne... I had to buy a stripper a drink 

And I'm still marked with "ABC Over 21"

OH... and RC was there again, Mojo... you missed it   I've got a pic of him and his girlfriend talking to Anna Nicole.


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> Good time and from what I saw drama free



Heh, heh, heh...that's why I prefer to stay OUT of the loop. 



Mojo said:


> Did a truck run over me last night



Yeah, the truck that was on the stage last night! 



MJ said:


> Why do I smell like AN?



I think she marked all of us with her scent. 



kris31280 said:


> And I'm still marked with "ABC Over 21"



Haha, even I got carded there.  She was rather embarassed after she saw my age but she wouldn't let me kiss her for it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> It was a really good group but not all original 20 showed.



I had a good excuse, I was in the ER until midnight. 

I did send mojo a text when I was headed home, he didn't answer me. :

Anna Nicole, I'm sorry I missed your par tay. I would have much rather been with you having a good time. The good news is, I have pain meds! Wanna come get loopy with me?


----------



## Radiant1

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I had a good excuse, I was in the ER until midnight.




Well you're posting so the ER staff must not have killed ya.  Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I had a good excuse, I was in the ER until midnight.
> 
> I did send mojo a text when I was headed home, he didn't answer me. :
> 
> Anna Nicole, I'm sorry I missed your par tay. I would have much rather been with you having a good time. The good news is, I have pain meds! Wanna come get loopy with me?



I'll get loopy with you!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Radiant1 said:


> Well you're posting so the ER staff must not have killed ya.  Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon.



They get another chance next week, now I have to have surgery.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> I'll get loopy with you!



Stop at the CVS and pick the prescription up on your way.


----------



## morningbell

Sounds like you guys had a blast, my sitter wasn't available until later, when I planned on seeing Murphy's Law.  I shut down Hula's with them 
  When I got home I drunk dialed Chain to find out if things were still going on.


----------



## jwwb2000

OMFG I feel like shiat, damn store was closed, and now drinking red bull just to function.


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Stop at the CVS and pick the prescription up on your way.



Ok. Will you be ready and waiting for me?


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I had a good excuse, I was in the ER until midnight.
> 
> I did send mojo a text when I was headed home, he didn't answer me. :
> 
> Anna Nicole, I'm sorry I missed your par tay. I would have much rather been with you having a good time. The good news is, I have pain meds! Wanna come get loopy with me?



Wussa matta?

UGH I was sooo sick last night.. I'm finally feeling better and now I have to work tonight. I could use ONE MORE NIGHT of sleep!!!!!


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> OMFG I feel like shiat, *damn store was closed*, and now drinking red bull just to function.



hehe..hahaha...HAHAHAHAHAHA...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> hehe..hahaha...HAHAHAHAHAHA...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


ya I didnt think the place would be open that late but was like have fun trying lol


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> hehe..hahaha...HAHAHAHAHAHA...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!





4d2008 said:


> ya I didnt think the place would be open that late but was like have fun trying lol



Effe you both!!!!

I am just gonna bake cookies loaded with chocolate and make chocolate fudge.  Chocolate will help for now.

AND I'M NOT SHARING!


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> ya I didnt think the place would be open that late but was like have fun trying lol



I would have thought that place would stay open well past midnight. :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Effe you both!!!!
> 
> I am just gonna bake cookies loaded with chocolate and make chocolate fudge. Chocolate will help for now.
> 
> AND I'M NOT SHARING!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> I would have thought that place would stay open well past midnight. :shrug:


Ive never been but in a town like this I didnt expect it.


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> Effe you both!!!!
> 
> I am just gonna bake cookies loaded with chocolate and make chocolate fudge.  Chocolate will help for now.
> 
> AND I'M NOT SHARING!



Yeah, chocolate will help for about an hour you grumpy ol' wench!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



I am just going to come over tonight and do what has to be done


----------



## Mojo

MJ said:


> Was it wearing red lace big girl panties?
> 
> I had fun last night. Why do I smell like AN?



   Did Mr.J enjoy all of the Tard action? 




SoMDGirl42 said:


> I had a good excuse, I was in the ER until midnight.
> 
> I did send mojo a text when I was headed home, he didn't answer me. :



, I never got a message 



jwwb2000 said:


> Effe you both!!!!
> 
> I am just gonna bake cookies loaded with chocolate and make chocolate fudge.  Chocolate will help for now.
> 
> AND I'M NOT SHARING!



You should walk over to Pee Girl and Solja Boys new place, they are pounding beer like crazy.  I had to get out of there before I couldn't drive    I thought I saw Socktard outside with the binoculars counting how many beers I had.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I am just going to come over tonight and do what has to be done


thatll be a  night 

You will be ok, I think my dry spell is going longer then yours is.


----------



## jwwb2000

Mojo said:


> You should walk over to Pee Girl and Solja Boys new place, they are pounding beer like crazy.  I had to get out of there before I couldn't drive    I thought I saw Socktard outside with the binoculars counting how many beers I had.



I've only met Pee Girl once, maybe twice.  You know I don't go places uninvited.


----------



## Mojo

jwwb2000 said:


> I've only met Pee Girl once, maybe twice.  You know I don't go places uninvited.



  Just roll on in there with your dress up over your head again


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> thatll be a  night


----------



## jwwb2000

Mojo said:


> Just roll on in there with your dress up over your head again



I was  when that was done.


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> I was  when that was done.



We were  when that was done.


----------



## Wasabi

jwwb2000 said:


> I was  when that was done.



Did you have panties on?


----------



## 4d2008

I LOVE thunder (anyone just hear that)... Now is the perfect time to toss in some scary movies and chill on the couch.


----------



## jwwb2000

Wasabi said:


> Did you have panties on?



Yes.


----------



## Wasabi

4d2008 said:


> I LOVE thunder (anyone just hear that)... Now is the perfect time to toss in some scary movies and chill on the couch.



My dog just took cover....in the bath tub


----------



## 4d2008

Wasabi said:


> My dog just took cover....in the bath tub


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I LOVE thunder (anyone just hear that)... Now is the perfect time to toss in some scary movies and chill on the couch.




I'm in the process of cooking dinner and then it will be scary movie night


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm in the process of cooking dinner and then it will be scary movie night


ya I probably should think about eating something. hmmmmm burgers, hotdogs, or frozen pizza?????


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> ya I probably should think about eating something. hmmmmm burgers, hotdogs, or frozen pizza?????



Spagetti


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> I LOVE thunder (anyone just hear that)... Now is the perfect time to toss in some scary movies and chill on the couch.



Yep, it rocked my house.  I'm going to have to put movies in because my satellite won't last long but they can't be scary unless I want my 8 year old and my iguana in bed with me tonight. 



Wasabi said:


> My dog just took cover....in the bath tub



Mine has been trying to climb in my lap.  He's a border collie for God's sake.


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> ya I probably should think about eating something. hmmmmm *burgers, hotdogs, or frozen pizza*?????



:singlemale:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Spagetti


that wasnt an option


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Spagetti


 


Radiant1 said:


> :singlemale:


 and the only reason why I have ANY of those things is because I went to the store today for cat food. Decided well I guess Ill put people food in the house too


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> :singlemale:




He can cook are really yummy meal though.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> He can cook are really yummy meal though.


Thanks :hug: I LOVE to cook but not for just myself.


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> Great meeting ya



  And it was nice to meet Mr. MJ as well.  Also enjoyed seeing friends and those that I hadn't in a while.  



Radiant1 said:


> Well you're posting so the ER staff must not have killed ya.  Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon.



 too.  Sorry you had to miss out and now require surgery.



morningbell said:


> Sounds like you guys had a blast, my sitter wasn't available until later, when I planned on seeing Murphy's Law.  I shut down Hula's with them
> When I got home I drunk dialed Chain to find out if things were still going on.



I was asleep by that point.




jwwb2000 said:


> Effe you both!!!!
> 
> I am just gonna bake cookies loaded with chocolate and make chocolate fudge.  Chocolate will help for now.
> 
> AND I'M NOT SHARING!



  We were laughing as we drove by to Taco Hell.



jwwb2000 said:


> Yes.



It was... unfortunate.



4d2008 said:


> Thanks :hug: I LOVE to cook but not for just myself.



Have kids.    It gets old quick.  I bought semi-nice kitchen stuff because I enjoyed it, but after having to cook every night, eventually even the thought of it sucks.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> Have kids.  It gets old quick. I bought semi-nice kitchen stuff because I enjoyed it, but after having to cook every night, eventually even the thought of it sucks.


I have 3 sons. Id give anything to be able to cook them dinner. They live in Washington State. They love my mexican night and my burgers the most.


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> I have 3 sons. Id give anything to be able to cook them dinner. They live in Washington State. They love my mexican night and my burgers the most.



I'm sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know.


No issues at all my friend, there are many things people dont know about me on here


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Thanks :hug: I LOVE to cook but not for just myself.


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> I have 3 sons. Id give anything to be able to cook them dinner. They live in Washington State. They love my mexican night and my burgers the most.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> I LOVE thunder (anyone just hear that)... Now is the perfect time to toss in some scary movies and chill on the couch.



I'm ahead of you on that... we went to The Spirits at Point Lookout and then I got the brilliant idea to come home and watch IT


----------



## toppick08

Going to be a beautiful day.....enjoy it, all.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## Chain729

there ought to be laws against waking up that early.


----------



## jwwb2000

jwwb2000 said:


>



J was up at 7 am and would not let me sleep any longer


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> J was up at 7 am and would not let me sleep any longer


Rowan usually wakes up about 8 or 8:30 on the weekends, but then he climbs in to bed with me to snuggle for about 10 minutes, which allows me to actually kinda wake up before getting out of bed.  It's our "thing" and I kinda get irked when it gets interrupted.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Rowan usually wakes up about 8 or 8:30 on the weekends, but then he climbs in to bed with me to snuggle for about 10 minutes, which allows me to actually kinda wake up before getting out of bed.  It's our "thing" and I kinda get irked when it gets interrupted.



He shook me, told me to go potty and he needed me downstairs 

Little booger.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> He shook me, told me to go potty and he needed me downstairs
> 
> Little booger.


How was ladies night? did you make a movie?    



sorry I mean WATCH a movie...





(no really did you make a movie)


----------



## dn0121

Morning all, time to make the pancakes.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> How was ladies night? did you make a movie?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I mean WATCH a movie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no really did you make a movie)



Um....I wasn't referring to a girl's night over here.

Yes I did watch a movie, but I forgot I had already watched it.  Needless to say, I had one child in bed with me because she was skeerd along with two dogs and a cat.    Little man was the only one in his bed.


----------



## jwwb2000

OH>>>>>>>Mack's Rock Bar.....I so wanna go check out soon!!!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> *Um....I wasn't referring to a girl's night over here*.
> 
> Yes I did watch a movie, but I forgot I had already watched it. Needless to say, I had one child in bed with me because she was skeerd along with two dogs and a cat.  Little man was the only one in his bed.


 ok 

I crashed on the couch myself, had some f-ed up dreams all night long. Today is going to be one of those days now I think.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> ok
> 
> I crashed on the couch myself, had some f-ed up dreams all night long. Today is going to be one of those days now I think.



Just to be safe spend it at a bar watching football eating wings.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> ok
> 
> I crashed on the couch myself, had some f-ed up dreams all night long. Today is going to be one of those days now I think.




It's okay....I didn't specify.


I will make sure to come over and pound on your door just when you aren't expecting it.....Just close all your blinds please and TYIA.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Just to be safe spend it at a bar watching football eating wings.


I would but think its best I do same thing at the house today. My minds going a thousand different directions.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It's okay....I didn't specify.
> 
> 
> I will make sure to come over and pound on your door just when you aren't expecting it.....Just close all your blinds please and TYIA.


like I care about the blinds open. I slept on the couch, door wide open, blinds open, clothes off. Like I really care.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I would but think its best I do same thing at the house today. My minds going a thousand different directions.



thats what Xanax is for.  I take about a 1/2 pill a few times a year. thats at night though when it happens and I can't sleep. what a great pill that is, and Im not a pill popper.


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> He shook me, told me to go potty and he needed me downstairs
> 
> Little booger.



he's learnin'.  Good boy.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> like I care about the blinds open. I slept on the couch, door wide open, blinds open, clothes off. Like I really care.



It's so I can sneak up and you can't see me 





dn0121 said:


> thats what Xanax is for.  I take about a 1/2 pill a few times a year. thats at night though when it happens and I can't sleep. what a great pill that is, and Im not a pill popper.




Those do not make me sleepy at all


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Those do not make me sleepy at all



me either it just makes everything calm so I can sleep.  my mind will be racing thinking, rather dwelling on something and I will toss and turn. Xanax just calms it down.


----------



## kris31280

dn0121 said:


> me either it just makes everything calm so I can sleep.  my mind will be racing thinking, rather dwelling on something and I will toss and turn. Xanax just calms it down.


Trazadone works just as well and has less potential for addiction.


----------



## dn0121

kris31280 said:


> Trazadone works just as well and has less potential for addiction.



In the past 3 years I have maybe taken 7 pills. I think I will be alright.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> In the past 3 years I have maybe taken 7 pills. I think I will be alright.


Denial is the first sign


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Denial is the first sign



...


----------



## Chain729

dn0121 said:


> ...


----------



## puggymom

dn0121 said:


> ...



I think that is going to be my new motto.


----------



## Chain729

So... Dinner or chase the escapee?


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> So... Dinner or chase the escapee?


depends on the escapee I guess. dog / cat / small child


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> depends on the escapee I guess. dog / cat / small child



One of the cats.  Dog and child are trained.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> One of the cats. Dog and child are trained.


 dinner then. Cat will come back.


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> dinner then. Cat will come back.



That's what I ended up going with.


----------



## kris31280

Time for the Pick Up Artist


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Time for the Pick Up Artist




Thank you for the reminder 


But can someone please bring me one of these  5FDP.net - Five Finger Death Punch - Photos


----------



## kris31280

Right after you bring me one of these


----------



## somdfunguy

kris31280 said:


> Right after you bring me one of these


----------



## kris31280

somdfunguy said:


> ...



Eh... doesn't matter.  I still want one...


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> Eh... doesn't matter.  I still want one...



I wonder what's going to happen on SOMD Online today?


----------



## Mojo

morningbell said:


> I wonder what's going to happen on SOMD Online today?



A bunch of white people are probably going to argue about what black people should consider racism.


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> Thank you for the reminder
> 
> 
> But can someone please bring me one of these  5FDP.net - Five Finger Death Punch - Photos





kris31280 said:


> Right after you bring me one of these




Dayum, you two gotta stop it's too much for me to handle this morning.  

I think I need chocolate now.


----------



## toppick08

John Deere.....


----------



## Chain729

toppick08 said:


> John Deere.....



That doesn't work on those three.

Stupid cat.  Only cat I've ever seen that comes to the door, meows and then runs off when you open the door to let him in.  Makes you wanna put a pellet in your own cat's ass.


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> A bunch of white people are probably going to argue about what black people should consider racism.


I think the word mojo is racist.


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Stupid cat.  Only cat I've ever seen that comes to the door, meows and then runs off when you open the door to let him in.  Makes you wanna put a pellet in your own cat's ass.



  He's not falling for that open the door trick again!  He's thinking, "Stupid human, I want him to feed me, not incarcerate me.  Makes ya wanna put a pellet in your owners ass!"


----------



## kris31280

Radiant1 said:


> Dayum, you two gotta stop it's too much for me to handle this morning.
> 
> I think I need chocolate now.


I think a little Jared Leto is required for every morning, tyvm!


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> I think the word mojo is racist.





I think your bright white AV is racist.


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> I think your bright white AV is racist.


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> Dayum, you two gotta stop it's too much for me to handle this morning.
> 
> I think I need chocolate now.



I have  chocolate fudge.  Would you like some?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi,


----------



## Gtmustang88

Mornin'


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> He's not falling for that open the door trick again!  He's thinking, "Stupid human, I want him to feed me, not incarcerate me.  Makes ya wanna put a pellet in your owners ass!"



Maybe I'll just let puppy eat him.


----------



## kelb

Good Morning


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Good Morning


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Good Morning


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> Good Morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

warneckutz said:


>



Hey Tiny, why do you see it necessary to smack everyone?


----------



## kris31280

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Tiny, why do you see it necessary to smack everyone?


"Good Game"


----------



## whome20603

Good morning


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>






GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Tiny, why do you see it necessary to smack everyone?



cuz he knows we LOVE it!


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> cuz he knows we LOVE it!



Exactly


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> Exactly


----------



## 4d2008

Its deffinately a Monday. Not alot goin on today... I already left work, was bored.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Its deffinately a Monday. Not alot goin on today... I already left work, was bored.



Why are there NO pics on your myspace of Friday night?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Why are there NO pics on your myspace of Friday night?


Cant find my dammed cord to download Ill get em there soon.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Cant find my dammed cord to download Ill get em there soon.



I just saw pics of a stripper from Roses  I threw up in my mouth a little! I'm NEVER going there!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I just saw pics of a stripper from Roses  I threw up in my mouth a little! I'm NEVER going there!


Its not for the strippers. I actually still dont have a clue why they go there but at least the last time I did have fun. Maybe I was this time


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Its not for the strippers. I actually still dont have a clue why they go there but at least the last time I did have fun. Maybe I was this time



Is that place supposed to be a joke or do those chicks think they are hot??? I'm sooo confused. There has got to be hot chicks in St Marys with daddy issued who dont mind taking their clothes off for random people!? Where are they?


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I just saw pics of a stripper from Roses  I threw up in my mouth a little! I'm NEVER going there!


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Is that place supposed to be a joke or do those chicks think they are hot??? I'm sooo confused. There has got to be hot chicks in St Marys with daddy issued who dont mind taking their clothes off for random people!? Where are they?




At Choo Choo's or places in DC :shrug:


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Is that place supposed to be a joke or do those chicks think they are hot??? I'm sooo confused. There has got to be hot chicks in St Marys with daddy issued who dont mind taking their clothes off for random people!? Where are they?


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Is that place supposed to be a joke or do those chicks think they are hot??? I'm sooo confused. There has got to be hot chicks in St Marys with daddy issued who dont mind taking their clothes off for random people!? Where are they?


Donovans, ABC, Hulas, CIP, just have to wait to get em home for the show usually.

Im tired of em, Other then Fri I didnt even go out this weekend and had Fri not been for A-N- I wouldnt of even gone out that night either.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Donovans, ABC, Hulas, CIP, just have to wait to get em home for the show usually.
> 
> Im tired of em, Other then Fri I didnt even go out this weekend and had Fri not been for A-N- I wouldnt of even gone out that night either.



To bad you live to far from where I work! We had a good time Sat night. Wucha doing for halloween?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> To bad you live to far from where I work! We had a good time Sat night. Wucha doing for halloween?


Not sure yet, Either Hulas or helping a buddy hand out candy. Only reason I choose Hulas is because this is the one night of the year that woman dress exactly as I see them as (in my mind)  Unless you go to Fantasy Fest in Key West. thats a OMG HELL YA TIME


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Not sure yet, Either Hulas or helping a buddy hand out candy. Only reason I choose Hulas is because this is the one night of the year that woman dress exactly as I see them as (in my mind)  Unless you go to Fantasy Fest in Key West. thats a OMG HELL YA TIME



I got married during Women's Fest in Key West!  My hubby knew it was going on and I swore he picked that date on purpose


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I got married during Women's Fest in Key West! My hubby knew it was going on and I swore he picked that date on purpose


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I just saw pics of a stripper from Roses  I threw up in my mouth a little! I'm NEVER going there!



   That's the hottest one there, just imagine what the rest look like.  Friday night was the worst I had ever seen, except for the retarded one, I really miss her and the leg warmers that she used to wear on her arms 



4d2008 said:


> Its not for the strippers. I actually still dont have a clue why they go there but at least the last time I did have fun. Maybe I was this time



  It's always fun, as long as you don't go in there sober, I made that mistake once


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



It was quite interesting how disappointed he was when most of the chics there were not the smokin' hot blondes he'd hoped for!  Most of them had mullets


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> It's always fun, as long as you don't go in there sober, I made that mistake once


Think thats been my issue all the other times with you guys lol, I was always sober and always snuck away as soon as I could.


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> That's the hottest one there, just imagine what the rest look like.  Friday night was the worst I had ever seen, except for the retarded one, I really miss her and the leg warmers that she used to wear on her arms
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun, as long as you don't go in there sober, I made that mistake once



I dont understand... is that place supposed to be funny?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> It was quite interesting how disappointed he was when most of the chics there were not the smokin' hot blondes he'd hoped for! Most of them had mullets


and  in there dresses.  That place has TONS of ???? hmmm whats a good way to say this??? 

men who like men types.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> and  in there dresses.  That place has TONS of ???? hmmm whats a good way to say this???
> 
> men who like men types.



Hey it made for great pictures in the wedding album!


----------



## dn0121

Ok my post looked dumb because I forgot to say why I was so happy,  Im going home to Houston and I can't wait. 

ok back to normal,  I just had to get it out


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I dont understand... is that place supposed to be funny?


The place is legit which makes it funny. No hotties.


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Hey it made for great pictures in the wedding album!


ILL BET 


dn0121 said:


> Ok my post looked dumb because I forgot to say why I was so happy, Im going home to Houston and I can't wait.
> 
> ok back to normal, I just had to get it out


I still dont know if I get to see my kids this year  I really hope so.  All this holiday crap is getting to me... Cant take the kids out for candy cant cook the boys a huge turkey dinner cant see my boys face when santa came... EFFING BULL CHIT!!! ok, Im done.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> ILL BET
> 
> I still dont know if I get to see my kids this year  I really hope so.  All this holiday crap is getting to me... Cant take the kids out for candy cant cook the boys a huge turkey dinner cant see my boys face when santa came... EFFING BULL CHIT!!! ok, Im done.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> ILL BET
> 
> I still dont know if I get to see my kids this year  I really hope so.  All this holiday crap is getting to me... Cant take the kids out for candy cant cook the boys a huge turkey dinner cant see my boys face when santa came... EFFING BULL CHIT!!! ok, Im done.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I still dont know if I get to see my kids this year  I really hope so.  All this holiday crap is getting to me... Cant take the kids out for candy cant cook the boys a huge turkey dinner cant see my boys face when santa came... EFFING BULL CHIT!!! ok, Im done.



That sucks man,   I hope somehow it will work out for you and you will see them.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>





geminigrl said:


>





dn0121 said:


> That sucks man, I hope somehow it will work out for you and you will see them.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ILL BET
> 
> I still dont know if I get to see my kids this year  I really hope so.  All this holiday crap is getting to me... Cant take the kids out for candy cant cook the boys a huge turkey dinner cant see my boys face when santa came... EFFING BULL CHIT!!! ok, Im done.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Thank you, I would hug you back but Im afraid Id never let you go


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>



I think you need a group hug and because of your posts this weekend  this is appropriate.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> because of your posts this weekend I think you need a group hug


Thanks but um Ill pass on that one  Which one is War? 

KIDDING WAR DONT GET ALL


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Thanks but um Ill pass on that one  Which one is War?
> 
> KIDDING WAR DONT GET ALL


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> ILL BET
> 
> I still dont know if I get to see my kids this year  I really hope so.  All this holiday crap is getting to me... Cant take the kids out for candy cant cook the boys a huge turkey dinner cant see my boys face when santa came... EFFING BULL CHIT!!! ok, Im done.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


>



I love how dn gets the totally hetero


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I love how dn gets the totally hetero


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I love how dn gets the totally hetero


----------



## dn0121

So whats for dinner tonight?  Ive been on this mexican craze lately and I think it is only going to be cured if I actually go out to eat instead of making it at home.  The rice they make is so good, and the sauces too for the enchiladas.  I try to make the rice at home but I can't get close.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> So whats for dinner tonight? Ive been on this mexican craze lately and I think it is only going to be cured if I actually go out to eat instead of making it at home. The rice they make is so good, and the sauces too for the enchiladas. I try to make the rice at home but I can't get close.


I make the BEST mexican dinner. Next time I have Mexi night Ill let you know. Tonight for me will probably be a buba burger and fries.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> I make the BEST mexican dinner. Next time I have Mexi night Ill let you know. Tonight for me will probably be a buba burger and fries.



Bubba...

And I doubt you make the best Mexican.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Bubba...
> 
> And I doubt you make the best Mexican.


sorry forgot a B


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> sorry forgot a B



You big dummy!!



Sorry, had to fill in for BF!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You big dummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to fill in for BF!


I was waiting for someone to do it


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I make the BEST mexican dinner. Next time I have Mexi night Ill let you know. Tonight for me will probably be a buba burger and fries.



that would be cool!

there is nothing like a bubba burger (for frozen burgers) and nothing better than the 1/2 lb Texas shaped one.


----------



## dn0121

migtig said:


> Bubba...
> 
> And I doubt you make the best Mexican.



love the avatar, makes me want some


----------



## jwwb2000

Tonight for dinner will be:

Yellow rice (ya know the one in the yellow package with the spices)
Black Beans
Cheese quesadillas for Odie
Chicken tacos for me


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Tonight for dinner will be:
> 
> Yellow rice (ya know the one in the yellow package with the spices)
> Black Beans
> Cheese quesadillas for Odie
> Chicken tacos for me



what brand of Rice and where do you get it?  I usually try and make it on my own but if you can just buy it in a box then Ill do that.


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> what brand of Rice and where do you get it?  I usually try and make it on my own but if you can just buy it in a box then Ill do that.



Vigo.

It is in a foil type package.


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Vigo.
> 
> It is in a foil type package.



  now If I could just find the right cheese for my enchiladas.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> now If I could just find the right cheese for my enchiladas.



Personally, I prefer Jack.
Pepper jack if you like some more spice   Cheddar works OK, but I'm more of a pepper jack man.


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> Personally, I prefer Jack.
> Pepper jack if you like some more spice   Cheddar works OK, but I'm more of a pepper jack man.



well I was looking at the Mexican cheeses the other day and couldn't decide on which one to get.  Then I decided it was just easier to go eat out and get a margarita then make it myself.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> well I was looking at the Mexican cheeses the other day and couldn't decide on which one to get.  Then I decided it was just easier to go eat out and get a margarita then make it myself.



Have you been to Salsalitas?


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Have you been to Salsalitas?



Ive been to Salsalitos in TX but not Salsalitas.  Where is it?


----------



## 4d2008

YouTube - Lime In The Coconut



ok, Im done.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - Lime In The Coconut
> 
> 
> 
> ok, Im done.



Obviousy NMCI is not affecting you now


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Obviousy NMCI is not affecting you now


LMAO, no I left work early today


----------



## Mojo

It's a celebration #####es


----------



## Black-Francis

Rooooaaaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Black-Francis said:


> Rooooaaaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 55082



Hey who is this?


----------



## Black-Francis

somdfunguy said:


> Hey who is this?



Oh My!!! I don't know....Is that from Roses? Is this a test? I would check that pole for STD's though!


----------



## toppick08

Morning..good folks.



love this rain....


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## 4d2008

OH DEAR GOD KRIS!!! I dont know which Happy Birthday thread to get started on so Ill just do it here.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY A-N-!!!!!!!

 k, I did my part.


----------



## kris31280

And the threats of my demise have already started rolling in via PM's 

I just wanted her birthday to be extra special... it's not every day you turn 30!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> *And the threats of my demise have already started rolling in via PM's*
> 
> I just wanted her birthday to be extra special... it's not every day you turn 30!


Oh Im sure they are! my god woman!


----------



## kris31280

And an infraction to go with it!


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> And an infraction to go with it!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> And an infraction to go with it!


Good job


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> It's always fun, as long as you don't go in there sober, I made that mistake once



 No doubt.


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> And an infraction to go with it!


----------



## 4d2008

Pics were added to the ICP folder from you know what night. (not alot of em). 


Whats with everyone? Did we lose interest in the CCPE thread? I miss it already.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> Pics were added to the ICP folder from you know what night. (not alot of em).
> 
> 
> Whats with everyone? Did we lose interest in the CCPE thread? I miss it already.



Do you have one of the strippers umm *cough* *cough* ass


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Pics were added to the ICP folder from you know what night. (not alot of em).
> 
> *
> Whats with everyone? Did we lose interest in the CCPE thread? I miss it already*.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hello! did you miss me?


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Do you have one of the strippers umm *cough* *cough* ass


yes, Its on my myspace even lmao


pcjohnnyb said:


>





GypsyQueen said:


> Hello! did you miss me?


are you asking me or everyone


----------



## Radiant1

GypsyQueen said:


> Hello! did you miss me?



Do you want the truth?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Hello! did you miss me?





Radiant1 said:


> Do you want the truth?


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


>


she should have directed the ? to me I think lmao


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> yes, Its on my myspace even lmao
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking me or everyone



eh, i was just really saying hi.





  (but did you miss me?)




Radiant1 said:


> Do you want the truth?



Dont waste your breath.  You'll need to use it to convince people that dont know you, that they are missing out.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> eh, i was just really saying hi.
> 
> (but did you miss me?)


Depends, whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Depends, whats for dinner tonight?



Im having peaches...


----------



## lovinmaryland

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont waste your breath.  You'll need to use it to convince people that dont know you, that they are missing out.



Oh I know her and every day I am not w/ her believe me I am missing out


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Depends, whats for dinner tonight?



pb&j


----------



## GypsyQueen

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh I know her and every day I am not w/ her believe me I am missing out


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im having peaches...


Can I have some


----------



## Radiant1

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont waste your breath.  You'll need to use it to convince people that dont know you, that they are missing out.



I'll take that as a no.



lovinmaryland said:


> Oh I know her and every day I am not w/ her believe me I am missing out


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> Can I have some


 I would like some dinner with you hheeelllllooooooo


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> I would like some dinner with you hheeelllllooooooo


FINE! DONT ANSWER!
I hope its a rotten peach.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


>



  What's really hood biatch


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> What's really hood biatch


Another day in paradise. Living the dream,     living the dream.


----------



## Mousebaby

This is like watching the Saw series.  So when is Part 6 coming out?


----------



## 4d2008

Mousebaby said:


> This is like watching the Saw series. So when is Part 6 coming out?


 No ones really been chatting in here lately so I think 5 is going to last a while.


----------



## jwwb2000

What up?

Busy morning of meetings.  Yeah.


----------



## warneckutz

Mousebaby said:


> This is like watching the Saw series.  So when is Part 6 coming out?



Oct. 30, 2009


----------



## GypsyQueen

I just cant seem to get the taste of peaches out of my mouth...


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I just cant seem to get the taste of peaches out of my mouth...


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>




Now you know if you are not gonna put out, there is no need in  me getting me all excited and stuff


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>







jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


>



I need a cigg, but its sofaking cold outside.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I need a cigg, but its sofaking cold outside.


Ill come over and keep you warm.

Or kick the chit outta ya. Either way Im happy


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Ill come over and keep you warm.
> 
> Or kick the chit outta ya. Either way Im happy



How about you just bring me my black half-trench coat,  my gloves and my scarf?  Then i will go smoke.  kthanks.


----------



## GypsyQueen

GypsyQueen said:


> How about you just bring me my black half-trench coat,  my gloves and my scarf?  Then i will go smoke.  kthanks.



maybe a snowsuit instead...:burrrr:


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> maybe a snowsuit instead...:burrrr:


Its not that bad out. At least the wind isnt like the other day. THAT SUCKED.


----------



## 4d2008

When are we all going to have another Starbucks night?


----------



## kvj21075

dunkin donuts


----------



## lovinmaryland

kvj21075 said:


> dunkin donuts


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> dunkin donuts


I dont think Ive hung out at one of those since my kids lived with me, we would go every sunday morning before heading to the skatepark.

D.D. would have to be a group vote and Im not sure if itll pass. But who knows. Im game for anything.


----------



## kvj21075

dunkin donuts has no sitting area.... ill bring my dunkin donuts to starfuks.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> dunkin donuts has no sitting area.... ill bring my dunkin donuts to starfuks.


good idea.


----------



## 4d2008

Soooooo, Gypsy, Jdub, Beta etc etc etc... WHATS UP?!? S.B. tonight? Dont make me start texting all of you!!! Once I start I wont stop till I get a OK!!!


----------



## dn0121

mmmm dunkin


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Soooooo, Gypsy, Jdub, Beta etc etc etc... WHATS UP?!? S.B. tonight? Dont make me start texting all of you!!! Once I start I wont stop till I get a OK!!!




I'm working tonight so I'm out.


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> dunkin donuts has no sitting area.... ill bring my dunkin donuts to starfuks.



which one?  I thought the one on 235 did.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm working tonight so I'm out.


maybe all of us will just head there instead then  but still no replies. Im going to have to start on this texting thing soon.


----------



## kvj21075

Im not sure about that one- i go to the one in lusby- its a dunkin/Baskin RObbins!!!! it has a little sitting area with like 5 tables, not like starfuks but i cant resist thier coffee with dunkins donuts!


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> Soooooo, Gypsy, Jdub, Beta etc etc etc... WHATS UP?!? S.B. tonight? Dont make me start texting all of you!!! Once I start I wont stop till I get a OK!!!



What time?  I won't be able to make it up there until about 19:15


----------



## Dye Tied

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm working tonight so I'm out.



Are you still down by me?


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> What time? I won't be able to make it up there until about 19:15


well the location might change to Jdubs work. if it does it doesnt matter what time you come.


----------



## jwwb2000

Dye Tied said:


> Are you still down by me?



Yes.  Want me to bring in the necklace?


----------



## 4d2008

Dye Tied said:


> Are you still down by me?


yes


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> yes


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> well the location might change to Jdubs work. if it does it doesnt matter what time you come.



where does she work?


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> Im not sure about that one- i go to the one in lusby- its a dunkin/Baskin RObbins!!!! it has a little sitting area with like 5 tables, not like starfuks but i cant resist thier coffee with dunkins donuts!



ahh yes that is just a few mins down the road from me.  see u there in 5 mins for your bacon bra photo shoot.


----------



## Mojo

Dye Tied said:


> Are you still down by me?


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> well the location might change to Jdubs work. if it does it doesnt matter what time you come.



She's too scared of me for me to have that kind of information.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> She's too scared of me for me to have that kind of information.


Well if she wants customers tonight and a good time she will put it out there or PM people 

Dont be a chicken chit Jdub.


----------



## MJ

Mojo said:


>


 
Would you just go take care of that!


----------



## Dyoda

Mojo said:


>



See you in your dreams, I will.  Trim my ear hair first, I must.  Yes, hmmm.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Well if she wants customers tonight and a good time she will put it out there or PM people
> 
> Dont be a chicken chit Jdub.



Alright focker.

If you want people out and about with you, it is YOUR responsibility to get it out there, not mine.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i thought dn stood for dan?


it does Y do you ask?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Alright focker.
> 
> If you want people out and about with you, it is YOUR responsibility to get it out there, not mine.


You know me. Ill post this chit in a new thread!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> You know me. Ill post this chit in a new thread!



I don't work there every night any longer, so it's not a big deal.


I bartend at Charlie's Deli.

See..how effeing hard it that.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Dyoda said:


> See you in your dreams, I will.  Trim my ear hair first, I must.  Yes, hmmm.



Good lord


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:
			
		

> i thought dn stood for dan?



dn= dance naked

so dn!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't work there every night any longer, so it's not a big deal.
> 
> 
> I bartend at Charlie's Deli.
> 
> See..how effeing hard it that.


lmao, I really wasnt going to put out your info you know that.

235 south, about 4 miles past gate 3, on the right hand side. Keep your eye out you might pass it.

Thats your buisness who you want there and I would never do that.


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't work there every night any longer, so it's not a big deal.
> 
> 
> I bartend at Charlie's Deli.
> 
> See..how effeing hard it that.



there's an effing deli around here?  where the flock is that?


----------



## kvj21075

i only dance when drunk


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> 235 south, about 4 miles past gate 3, on the right hand side. Keep your eye out you might pass it.



sweet!  do they serve deli sammiches and I mean real ones not the chit that passes as one.


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> there's an effing deli around here?  where the flock is that?



Best reuben's around or so I'm told.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> sweet! do they serve deli sammiches and I mean real ones not the chit that passes as one.


Good food, cheap drinks, cheaper bartender


----------



## Chain729

Dyoda said:


> See you in your dreams, I will.  Trim my ear hair first, I must.  Yes, hmmm.



I don't think it's the ear hair, he's worried about.



jwwb2000 said:


> I don't work there every night any longer, so it's not a big deal.
> 
> 
> I bartend at Charlie's Deli.
> 
> See..how effeing hard it that.



You gonna take that 4D?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Good food, cheap drinks, cheaper bartender




You are  to me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> I don't think it's the ear hair, he's worried about.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You are  to me.


 You know Im playin 

Im trying to get you some buisness tonight I better get some free drinks for this chit


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Best reuben's around or so I'm told.



friggin awesome,  that just made my day.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> friggin awesome, that just made my day.


wow, your easy.

So we have 2 people going tonight 

Who else?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008  
This message is hidden because 4d2008 is on your ignore list.  


This is all I see now.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> wow, your easy.
> 
> So we have 2 people going tonight
> 
> Who else?



im easy as long as you have 2 vertical smiles and not 1


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> 4d2008
> This message is hidden because 4d2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> This is all I see now.





 Im sorry.

Some one quote me so she can see this


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> youre so stupid
> i hate you!
> i hope a bird poops on you!!!.
> 
> Some one quote me so she can see this



from 4D


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> from 4D


 I hate you kvj


----------



## jwwb2000

And he wonders why he is now  to me.


----------



## kvj21075

WHat? :shrug: I did what you wanted????


----------



## kvj21075

i cant help it if im the only one here to help back you up and quote you


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i cant help it if im the only one here to help back you up and quote you


you suck


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im sorry. and i want to give you and KVJ each a thousand bucks
> 
> Some one quote me so she can see this



fine - u owe me


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> fine - u owe me


----------



## kvj21075

youve smacked me like 10 times today!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> youve smacked me like 10 times today!!!!


so :shrug: you like it.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> so :shrug: you like it.



i also love queso... i dont see u giving me ten bowls of queso!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i also love queso... i dont see u giving me ten bowls of queso!


Come out tonight and Ill fill your belly up with something


----------



## kvj21075

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! no babys!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO! no babys!!!!!


oh no, its ok. Im fixed. I only practice.


----------



## jwwb2000

For all that  from you 4door....You WILL take whatever shot I put in front of you!!!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> For all that  from you 4door....You WILL take whatever shot I put in front of you!!!


not that monkey thing whatever it is.. Ive seen people almost puke from just one.


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> i also love queso... i dont see u giving me ten bowls of queso!



He's uncircumsized, so 1 should be enough.


----------



## jwwb2000

It is a gorrila fart.

I know of one that is much better than that


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> He's uncircumsized, so 1 should be enough.


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> He's uncircumsized, so 1 should be enough.



ill bring a tarp


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> So we have 37 people going tonight
> 
> Who else?


????


----------



## Midnight

long time no see!


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> long time no see!


Hey gorgeous Where Ya Been?


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> ill bring a tarp



why you bringing a tarp?


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> Hey gorgeous Where Ya Been?




without internet, i'm afraid


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> without internet, i'm afraid


bum deal  I think Id go if that happened..
Able to come out and play tonight?


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> bum deal  I think Id go if that happened..
> Able to come out and play tonight?



i'm visiting a friend in salisbury 

i know, i'm no fun.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Soooooo, Gypsy, Jdub, Beta etc etc etc... WHATS UP?!? S.B. tonight? Dont make me start texting all of you!!! Once I start I wont stop till I get a OK!!!



Starbucks sound good.




Chain729 said:


> What time?  I won't be able to make it up there until about 19:15



7ish sounds good to me



4d2008 said:


> wow, your easy.
> 
> So we have 2 people going tonight
> 
> Who else?



I want to go to starbucks...:


Midnight said:


> long time no see!



Hey, did you get up there okay?


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> i'm visiting a friend in salisbury
> 
> i know, i'm no fun.


I use to like you. 

You need to come outta hiding. Same with


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey, did you get up there okay?



yes, i had to pee and  wouldn't pull over 

i'm very excited and curious about our new toy.

it kind of scares me though, B said bad things can happen.


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> I want to go to starbucks...:



Then tell 4d, he is the one behind this.


I had Starbucks this morning from downstairs at work.  It was so close to being a caramel mochioto (however it's spelled)


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> I use to like you.
> 
> You need to come outta hiding. Same with



i will i promise!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I want to go to starbucks...:


So go to starbucks and bring it to the other place dork. Buy two if you need em.


Midnight said:


> yes, i had to pee and  wouldn't pull over
> 
> i'm very excited and curious about our new toy.
> 
> it kind of scares me though, B said bad things can happen.


:worthless


Midnight said:


> i will i promise!


Better


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> It is a gorrila fart.
> 
> I know of one that is much better than that



Gorilla snot  (Almost positive that's what it's called, that I'm referring to )
Man...gorillas get a bad rap


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> yes, i had to pee and  wouldn't pull over
> 
> i'm very excited and curious about our new toy.
> 
> it kind of scares me though, B said bad things can happen.



Yeah it could into some trouble...Cant wait to try it out.



jwwb2000 said:


> Then tell 4d, he is the one behind this.
> 
> 
> I had Starbucks this morning from downstairs at work.  It was so close to being a caramel mochioto (however it's spelled)



Ill be at starbucks tonight


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> :worthless



ha! it's not what it sounds like.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Ill be at starbucks tonight


and then your coming out the other way after you get your drink.


----------



## Chain729

4D, GQ,    Would you two get on the same page?


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> 4D, GQ,  Would you two get on the same page?


we are, you guys are going to starbucks and then heading to charlies. see same page


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> So go to starbucks and bring it to the other place dork. Buy two if you need em.
> 
> :worthless
> 
> Better



Way to much driving....plus im going home later to try out our new toy, im not going to wait for midnight.



Midnight said:


> ha! it's not what it sounds like.



We play with it tomorrow.  I learn how to use it tonight.



4d2008 said:


> and then your coming out the other way after you get your drink.



NO!



Chain729 said:


> 4D, GQ,    Would you two get on the same page?



Im going to starbucks!  Who else is going?


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> Way to much driving....plus im going home later to try out our new toy, im not going to wait for midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> We play with it tomorrow.  I learn how to use it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to starbucks!  Who else is going?



haha.

not me....i hate my life.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im going to starbucks! Who else is going?


You SUCK! 
Your buying me a coffee if I show.
Venti Caramel White Chocolate. TIA.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> You SUCK!
> Your buying me a coffee if I show.
> Venti Caramel White Chocolate. TIA.



You, sir, are not much of a gentleman at all.  You are more like a b!chy f@ggot.


----------



## Gtmustang88

I wish I had some starbucks now


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> You, sir, are not much of a gentleman at all. You are more like a b!chy f@ggot.


but you luv me


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> You SUCK!
> Your buying me a coffee if I show.
> Venti Caramel White Chocolate. TIA.





GypsyQueen said:


> You, sir, are not much of a gentleman at all.  You are more like a b!chy f@ggot.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Fine! starbucks tomorrow night!...

When is everyone available?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Fine! starbucks tomorrow night!...
> 
> When is everyone available?


Anytime tomorrow. Thats all up to you and everyone else.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Anytime tomorrow. *Thats all up to you.*



:fixed:


Thats right, good puppy.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> Thats right, good puppy.



Anything for my little Gypsy Queen.
Once we get Midnight out Can I be the Dark Prince?
Midnight = Dark
GQueen = Prince. (not king, I dont want to rule you I just want to ... Never mind we can all talk later)


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Fine! starbucks tomorrow night!...
> 
> When is everyone available?



Damn I was going down there tonight.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn I was going down there tonight.


Keep driving south rich come to the other place.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Keep driving south rich come to the other place.



What other place?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> What other place?


wow, guess it needs put out again already.

Charlies Deli / BAR!
235 South. about 4 miles past Gate 3. On the Right.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> wow, guess it needs put out again already.
> 
> Charlies Deli / BAR!
> 235 South. about 4 miles past Gate 3. On the Right.



Wow, thats like a hour ride for me, one way. I don't know if I can do that on a school night. 

I think you all should come to Wing it Wed at Hooters insted. Thats only a 4 minute drive for me.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Wow, thats like a hour ride for me, one way. I don't know if I can do that on a school night.
> 
> I think you all should come to Wing it Wed at Hooters insted. Thats only a 4 minute drive for me.


Told ya, Next week Im there.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Wow, thats like a hour ride for me, one way. I don't know if I can do that on a school night.
> 
> I think you all should come to Wing it Wed at Hooters insted. Thats only a 4 minute drive for me.



Man, I could go for some wings now... But i still got a few hours of work to go.


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Man, I could go for some wings now... But i still got a few hours of work to go.


GT I think you want anything dealing with getting outta work it doesnt matter what we say


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> GT I think you want anything dealing with getting outta work it doesnt matter what we say



Damn straight, I have been putting in 10-12 hours every day.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Told ya, Next week Im there.



Ok, next week then


Bring some of your hot women with you too.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Man, I could go for some wings now... But i still got a few hours of work to go.



When you gettin back in town? Oh and


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> When you gettin back in town? Oh and



I see what you were trying to do there...



Ah, I am hoping I can get out of here on the 18th.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Ok, next week then
> 
> 
> Bring some of your hot women with you too.


Ill start with the invites tomorow.


----------



## 4d2008

What happened to Mc Lovin? Did he finally start working? Why the hell am I asking you all? Ill text him. Forget you read this.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Wow, thats like a hour ride for me, one way. I don't know if I can do that on a school night.
> 
> I think you all should come to Wing it Wed at Hooters insted. Thats only a 4 minute drive for me.



Which hooters?


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> Which hooters?



He is talking about the waldorf one.


----------



## kvj21075

the waldorf girls have no boobs


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> the waldorf girls have no boobs


Thats ok, your going to be there so we will just stare at yours.


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> the waldorf girls have no boobs



I know, it has gotten pretty bad. When it first open, the girls were good looking and the service was decent. Now they both suck.


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> I know, it has gotten pretty bad. When it first open, the girls were good looking and the service was decent. Now they both suck.


 whats wrong with women that suck


----------



## kvj21075

my boobs arent big either, but atleast they are wonderful  I know the girls in Laurel used to be smokin hot. But i havent been to that one in years


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> whats wrong with women that suck



Nothing, but they got to look good, imo. haha


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my boobs arent big either, but atleast they are wonderful  I know the girls in Laurel used to be smokin hot. But i havent been to that one in years


Yours are gorgeous!


Gtmustang88 said:


> Nothing, but they got to look good, imo. haha


Good point.


----------



## kvj21075

they dont need to look good with enough beer or several paper bags


----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> the waldorf girls have no boobs



Looks like I'm never going there.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> my boobs arent big either, but atleast they are wonderful  I know the girls in Laurel used to be smokin hot. But i havent been to that one in years



You should totally take toilet paper and rub it between yer bewbs


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> You should totally take toilet paper and rub it between yer bewbs


 You liked that didnt ya


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> Looks like I'm never going there.



ew ew EW!  I was watching playboy channel and this chick had....  pretty much just nipples, looked like pre-pubecent boobs, gross!


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> You should totally take toilet paper and rub it between yer bewbs


----------



## kvj21075

whats rubbing tp between my boobs do?


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> You liked that didnt ya



yeah, thanks, I stopped wiping my a$$.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> whats rubbing tp between my boobs do?



Did you see 4door's joke?  He is a regular Yakov Smirnoff


----------



## kvj21075

no i didnt but i must know now!!! cause it didnt do anything


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> whats rubbing tp between my boobs do?



But seriously, I miss my Bs, pre baby.  Sometimes I didn't wear a bra   I'm short so they worked with my body.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whats rubbing tp between my boobs do?


http://forums.somd.com/share-joke/158965-toilet-paper.html


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> ew ew EW!  I was watching playboy channel and this chick had....  pretty much just nipples, looked like pre-pubecent boobs, gross!


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> But seriously, I miss my Bs, pre baby.  Sometimes I didn't wear a bra   I'm short so they worked with my body.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


>


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


>



I know, and it was one of those trainwreck factors, I had to watch....  Don't get Playboy channel...  its just a tease.  However, I did see two chicks using a beer bottle and a hammer handle in ways I never thought possible


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I know, and it was one of those trainwreck factors, I had to watch.... Don't get Playboy channel... its just a tease. However, I did see two chicks using a beer bottle and a hammer handle in ways I never thought possible


girls are so stupid, they shouldnt hit beer bottles with a hammer handle. jeeez morons..


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


>



YOU never have to deal the the burden of huge bewbs  Nothing equivilent for men, you never hear them complaining about a huge  or huge bawls.


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> girls are so stupid, they shouldnt hit beer bottles with a hammer handle. jeeez morons..


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> girls are so stupid, they shouldnt hit beer bottles with a hammer handle. jeeez morons..



Huh, you learn something new everyday.  It looked so professional though.


----------



## 4d2008

CCPE part 6 HERE WE COME!


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Im sure he wasn't happy.



Holy carp! You can only see his pen-hole!  Poor guy.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> CCPE part 6 HERE WE COME!


----------



## dn0121

That is his gut it doesn't show anything else.


----------



## 4d2008

YouTube - AC/DC - Big Balls


----------



## 4d2008

Im off to Charlies. Ill see you all there (whoever is coming) for those of you that I wont see well, CIAO and Ill ttyl


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> Im off to Charlies. Ill see you all there (whoever is coming) for those of you that I wont see well, CIAO and Ill ttyl



Ciao baby!  You just missed me. The talk of Charlies got me craving for a reuben so I stopped in for dinner on my way home but  decided to stare down my shirt and slobber all over me so I didn't stay.


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Best reuben's around or so I'm told.



  thanks!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> Ciao baby! You just missed me. The talk of Charlies got me craving for a reuben so I stopped in for dinner on my way home but  decided to stare down my shirt and slobber all over me so I didn't stay.


 Ya she told me 


dn0121 said:


> thanks!


----------



## kris31280




----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>



 to you too,  did  ever get her cab?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> to you too, did  ever get her cab?


ya she did lmao... God I love drunk women. They make me laugh... of course its AT THEM and not WITH them.


----------



## Chain729

dn0121 said:


> to you too,  did  ever get her cab?



I was told by someone that they went out and some dude in a blue jacket took some drunk broad home.  :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Chain729 said:


> I was told by someone that they went out and some dude in a blue jacket took some drunk broad home.  :shrug:



4D whatcha wearin tonight


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> I was told by someone that they went out and some dude in a blue jacket took some drunk broad home. :shrug:



Thank God I wasnt in the blue Jacket tonight 

If I was Id have to be in a straight jacket by morning.


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> Ciao baby!  You just missed me. The talk of Charlies got me craving for a reuben so I stopped in for dinner on my way home but  decided to stare down my shirt and slobber all over me so I didn't stay.



He was told he was cut off so got pissed and left.



dn0121 said:


> thanks!



You are welcome.


----------



## kris31280

Whomever said the movie "The Strangers" was amazingly awesomely scary was way wrong.... I'd like those few hours of my life back...


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Whomever said the movie "The Strangers" was amazingly awesomely scary was way wrong.... I'd like those few hours of my life back...


ya, The very last second of the movie was the best.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Whomever said the movie "The Strangers" was amazingly awesomely scary was way wrong.... I'd like those few hours of my life back...



It wasn't amazing or awesome scary, it was just scary to me.  Those are the kind of movies that get to me very badly.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> ya, The very last second of the movie was the best.



Yeah... 



jwwb2000 said:


> It wasn't amazing or awesome scary, it was just scary to me.  Those are the kind of movies that get to me very badly.



I watched it the whole time with an expectation that it was going to scare me in some way, shape, and/or form... and it didn't, at all.  I watched the special features and all the emotions the director wanted out of the viewer I didn't feel watching this movie... but I did watching the movie IT (which, btw, usually finds me curled up in a ball with a blanket to hide behind).


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it the whole time with an expectation that it was going to scare me in some way, shape, and/or form... and it didn't, at all. I watched the special features and all the emotions the director wanted out of the viewer I didn't feel watching this movie... but I did watching the movie IT (which, btw, usually finds me curled up in a ball with a blanket to hide behind).


I EFFING LOVE IT all the way up to the very end... I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO disapointed in the end. It was like they ran outta money.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it the whole time with an expectation that it was going to scare me in some way, shape, and/or form... and it didn't, at all.  I watched the special features and all the emotions the director wanted out of the viewer I didn't feel watching this movie... but I did watching the movie IT (which, btw, usually finds me curled up in a ball with a blanket to hide behind).



The movie It doesn't scare me.  Stephen King movies don't bother me.

The remake of War of the Worlds (one with Tom Cruise) completely messed with me to the point I could not sleep for a week without having a nightmare.

I know I'm a oddball but that was a given.


----------



## 4d2008

Im out. Good night to all my beautiful peeps... 

THATS ALL OF YA!


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> I EFFING LOVE IT all the way up to the very end... I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO disapointed in the end. It was like they ran outta money.



I love that movie too... I bought it just because I didn't want to go to the video store and find it not there.  Tim Curry as Pennywise, though... great, I'm gonna be all freaked out tonight again thinkin' about it.  I agree with you on the end, though... a giant spider?  WTF was that?



jwwb2000 said:


> The movie It doesn't scare me.  Stephen King movies don't bother me.
> 
> The remake of War of the Worlds (one with Tom Cruise) completely messed with me to the point I could not sleep for a week without having a nightmare.
> 
> I know I'm a oddball but that was a given.



That's the only Stephen King movie that gets me.  The other horror movie that always gets me is Night of the Demons... I always jump at the same parts every time, even though I know they're coming.

It's not so much that you're an oddball, it's just that different things scare different people.  Aliens and home invasions scare you... clowns and demons scare me :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> I love that movie too... I bought it just because I didn't want to go to the video store and find it not there.  Tim Curry as Pennywise, though... great, I'm gonna be all freaked out tonight again thinkin' about it.  I agree with you on the end, though... a giant spider?  WTF was that?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only Stephen King movie that gets me.  The other horror movie that always gets me is Night of the Demons... I always jump at the same parts every time, even though I know they're coming.
> 
> It's not so much that you're an oddball, it's just that different things scare different people.  Aliens and home invasions scare you... clowns and demons scare me :shrug:



Monsters like you scare me!!


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> That's the only Stephen King movie that gets me.  The other horror movie that always gets me is Night of the Demons... I always jump at the same parts every time, even though I know they're coming.
> 
> It's not so much that you're an oddball, it's just that different things scare different people.  Aliens and home invasions scare you... clowns and demons scare me :shrug:



Hot cougars with big boobs scare me.  R1 makes me run for my life.


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> Whomever said the movie "The Strangers" was amazingly awesomely scary was way wrong.... I'd like those few hours of my life back...



I heard it was based on real events...  thats what scares me, I haven't seen it yet


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Monsters like you scare me!!







Chain729 said:


> Hot cougars with big boobs scare me.  R1 makes me run for my life.



  It didn't look like you were scared to me...



morningbell said:


> I heard it was based on real events...  thats what scares me, I haven't seen it yet



Funny thing those real events it's based on... The story given at the beginning of the movie is fake.  Per the writer/director, what the movie was based on are two totally unrelated events.  As a kid, the director had someone knock at his door asking for someone who didn't even live there, and later found out that every home that was empty that night in his neighborhood was robbed.  That's where the "strangers" part of it came in to play.  What happens to the people was based on the Manson "Helter Skelter" killings, which weren't really all that random.  The result is a made up home invasion story called "The Strangers" which has a sequel being written as we speak.


----------



## 4d2008

And on the 8th day I patted myself on the back. 

That'll do pig, That'll do.

Who HASNT gone on a PCP binge and shot at a couple cops? I mean come on.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> It didn't look like you were scared to me...



It's kind of like facing a mean dog.  If you show fear, she will attack.


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> It's kind of like facing a mean dog. If you show fear, she will attack.


what in the world is your av? Other then geeks vajayjay


----------



## Radiant1

Mojo said:


> It's kind of like facing a mean dog.  If you show fear, she will attack.



Don't forget stupidity.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> what in the world is your av? Other then geeks vajayjay



See my bottom signature 



Radiant1 said:


> Don't forget stupidity.


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> See my bottom signature


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning....


...got a VTC today...



...So see ya later.



Oh btw, who is doing starbucks tonight.....4D can you organize this? kthanks


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning....
> ...got a *VTC *today...
> ...So see ya later.
> Oh btw, who is doing starbucks tonight.....4D can you organize this? kthanks


Video Tele Confrence?  just guessing. Its either that or your results came back from the doc about that one thing.  
Speaking of which.
For all the depressed lezbians out there. I can help you. Its called trydicagain. PM me if you need help.

Ok, back on topic again. (that just sounds so bad, Topic change your dammed name). Yes I will figure out who is going to SB tonight. Im guessing 7 is still the time.

Wow this post was ADHD I need to take my pi...

Oh look a bird.


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Don't forget stupidity.



You should be nice to Mojo, he has a disable.


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> You should be nice to Mojo, he has a disable.



What's your excuse?


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> What's your excuse?



Depends on which one you're using.


----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks Tonight 7pm


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> For all the depressed lezbians out there. I can help you. Its called trydicagain. PM me if you need help.



priceless


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> priceless


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> priceless



Nice siggy!



 4door!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Nice siggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 4door!


Starbucks 7pm.


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> Nice siggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 4door!



u never responded to my pm.  u going to  friday?


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Starbucks 7pm


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks 7pm



Awww I'm FINALLY invited to Starbucks 

But BB and I are finishing our costumes tonight then hittin 5 guys...


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Awww I'm FINALLY invited to Starbucks
> 
> But BB and I are finishing our costumes tonight *then hittin 5 guys*...


Thats to easy.

Whats your point. Both of you come over to SB after your orgy.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Awww I'm FINALLY invited to Starbucks
> 
> But BB and I are finishing our costumes tonight then were hittin on 5 guys...



you put a limit on how many guys u hit on??


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> u never responded to my pm.  u going to  friday?



I want to but BF says its too far, he is such a party pooper  He never wants to do anything I want to do.


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> such a party pooper  He never wants to do anything I want to do.



mine too


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Thats to easy.
> 
> Whats your point. Both of you come over to SB after your orgy.



We are such sluts!!!! 


5 guys in Calvert


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> Awww I'm FINALLY invited to Starbucks
> 
> But BB and I are finishing our costumes tonight then hittin 5 guys...



It is mischief night  Wow, you're hardcore kelb, I'll be hitting mailboxes instead.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> mine too



hmmmm, girls night out?


----------



## Radiant1

dn0121 said:


> u going to  friday?



I am!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I want to but


 


kvj21075 said:


>


 


kelb said:


> 5 guys in Calvert





Pathetic.


----------



## kvj21075

i do loooooooove 5 guys mmm- drop some by my house on the way......


----------



## kvj21075

i meant a five guys burger... such good meat


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> I am!


if we are talking about s house then I think I am.


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> hmmmm, girls night out?



helllls yeh!


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Pathetic.



I know, tell me about it


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i do loooooooove 5 guys mmm- drop some by my house on the way......


 I have never had it before!! I cant wait!




kvj21075 said:


> MMmmm five guys ... such good meat



Fixed


----------



## chess

sounds like you two need to get rid of your loser b/f's then


objama 08


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> i meant a five guys burger... such good meat



5 guys 1 cup ? ?

i bet you do love the taste of 5 guys of meat in your mouth....


----------



## kvj21075

hes not a loser, hes just not a partier. And he has super lame friends.... other than the stripper


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> hes not a loser, hes just not a partier. And he has super lame friends.... other than the stripper



sounds pretty fkin boring to me.....

objama 08


----------



## kvj21075

i watched 5 guys one girl last night


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have never had it before!! I cant wait!
> Fixed


Its really good. Its the best burger joint around IMO. I dont like the price of it but I still pay.


----------



## kelb

chess said:


> sounds like you two need to get rid of your loser b/f's then
> 
> 
> objama 08



Who :shrug:


----------



## morningbell

chess said:


> sounds like you two need to get rid of your loser b/f's then
> 
> 
> objama 08




its true 



chess said:


> 5 guys 1 cup ? ?
> 
> i bet you do love the taste of 5 guys of meat in your mouth....



:cockmeatsammich:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Its really good. Its the best burger joint around IMO. I dont like the price of it but I still pay.



Well you should go with us.. and pay


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> i watched 5 guys one girl last night



you have the playboy channel too


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> its true
> 
> 
> 
> :cockmeatsammich:



lets stick our party pooper bfs together and then we can go out !!


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> you have the playboy channel too



playboy channel is for wusses. i got to pornhub .com


----------



## chess

morningbell said:


> its true
> 
> 
> 
> :cockmeatsammich:



bell- then make moves girl...####...

yeah basically... have it your way... cockmeatinyourmouth


----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks 7pm


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> playboy channel is for wusses. i got to pornhub .com



debbiedoesdallas.com or amateur home made stuff...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> lets stick our party pooper bfs together and then we can go out !!



I'm having a girls night next weekend..

LMAO4D


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm having a girls night next weekend..
> 
> LMAO4D



Stop taking people away from my party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks 7pm



you buying ?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm having a girls night next weekend..
> 
> LMAO4D



i agree, have it another weekend- i have stupid plans saturday, unless its friday night ???


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> lets stick our party pooper bfs together and then we can go out !!





I concur.  You live in Port Republic


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> you buying ?


No Im in charge of getting people there, that means Ill be getting my drink paid for  My work isnt free


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> playboy channel is for wusses. i got to pornhub .com


 DITTO



chess said:


> bell- then make moves girl...####...
> 
> yeah basically... have it your way... *cockmeatinyourmouth*



if he posts that in the "last post" tread he might win the lap dance


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> I concur.  You live in Port Republic



port republic is beautiful!!! 

what area are you in?


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> I'm having a girls night next weekend..
> 
> LMAO4D



Yeah, I know but I'm going away for the weekend and you promised you'd have another one in a few months, I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Yeah, I know but I'm going away for the weekend and you promised you'd have another one in a few months, I'm waiting patiently.


She is waiting for me to schedule my next party.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> port republic is beautiful!!!
> 
> what area are you in?



St. Mary's   

I'm sure its beautiful, its also far, I mean not really far where we can't meet in the middle.


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> St. Mary's
> 
> I'm sure its beautiful, its also far, I mean not really far where we can't meet in the middle.



soooooo the solomons bridge??? perfect!


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> lets stick our party pooper bfs together and then we can go out !!



how bout you just toss there asses to the curb and me and 4d will you ladies out on a evening you wont want to forget

objama 08


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> how bout you just toss there asses to the curb and me and 4d will you ladies out on a evening you wont want to forget
> 
> objama 08


They wont be able to forget.


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> how bout you just toss there asses to the curb and me and 4d will you ladies out on a evening you wont want to forget
> 
> objama 08



hmmm are you footing the whole bill? cause im not apyign for all my drinks and it looks like 4D NEVER want to pay lol


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> No Im in charge of getting people there, that means Ill be getting my drink paid for  My work isnt free



ill pass then..

objama 08


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hmmm are you footing the whole bill? cause im not apyign for all my drinks and it looks like 4D NEVER want to pay lol


Only cause your taken.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> She is waiting for me to schedule my next party.



we cant party in your pants, you already said youve had two accidents in them.


----------



## chess

kelb said:


> DITTO
> 
> 
> 
> if he posts that in the "last post" tread he might win the lap dance



depends who the lapdance is from.......

if its from slotted then I am game....


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> playboy channel is for wusses. i got to pornhub .com




I know, it sucks, I didn't get it, he did.  No anal or money shots are my major gripe.


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> hmmm are you footing the whole bill? cause im not apyign for all my drinks and it looks like 4D NEVER want to pay lol



depends if your down with the getdown  

objama 08


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> She is waiting for me to schedule my next party.


 



chess said:


> how bout you just toss there asses to the curb and me and 4d will you ladies out on a evening you wont want to forget
> 
> objama 08






chess said:


> depends who the lapdance is from.......
> 
> if its from slotted then I am game....



WORSE!!!


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> we cant party in your pants, you already said youve had two accidents in them.



well we can party in your mouth.. that means we can have 2 accidents in them


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> well we can party in your mouth.. that means we can have 2 accidents in them


----------



## chess

kelb said:


> WORSE!!!



no need for the rolled eyes there kelb...

if it its worse then im out of consideration then... whose it from ? 

objama 08


----------



## kelb

chess said:


> no need for the rolled eyes there kelb...
> 
> if it its worse then im out of consideration then... whose it from ?
> 
> objama 08


----------



## chess

kelb said:


>



sick.....


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


>



they got quiet. they acting like they have never had 2 D's in them at once


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> they got quiet. they acting like they have never had 2 D's in them at once


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> if we are talking about s house then I think I am.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


I really dont know whos house we are talking about  I was invited to one persons and thats prob. where Ill go, but Hulas sounds like TONS of fun.


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> St. Mary's
> 
> I'm sure its beautiful, its also far, I mean not really far where we can't meet in the middle.



Can I be the meat in the middle when you 2 meet in the middle?


----------



## chess

hey dn...

looks like your face got a nice blood SkEET SKEET on it...


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> I really dont know whos house we are talking about  I was invited to one persons and thats prob. where Ill go, but Hulas sounds like TONS of fun.



Do I know that person.....

Hulas sucks... but close enough to jameos house or her nephews i can pass out at...


----------



## dn0121

chess said:


> hey dn...
> 
> looks like your face got a nice blood SkEET SKEET on it...



thats my last victi... I mean girlfriend.  she had a tragic accident 10/31/07.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Can I be the meat in the middle when you meet in the middle?





WHY DIDNT I THINK OF THAT! I must be tired today.


----------



## kvj21075

I went to Hulas before and it sucked!!!! There was a total of 20 people there, and half of them were with me. the other half were old.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Can I be the meat in the middle when you 2 meet in the middle?



thats a really catchy phrase


----------



## chess

dn0121 said:


> thats my last victi... I mean girlfriend.  she had a tragic accident 10/31/07.



now i know your lying...


----------



## chess

dn0121 said:


> Can I be the meat in the middle when you 2 meet in the middle?



dont you meant MEAT !?!?!?


----------



## geminigrl

​ ​​


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I went to Hulas before and it sucked!!!! There was a total of 20 people there, and half of them were with me. the other half were old.


The place is hit or miss, I luv one of the bartenders so thats mostly why I go there but that goes for alot of the bars around here, I have at least one girl (bartender) at every bar around that I hit on. Ill never date another one again (at least not one that works in a place I go to alot) but still hit on em.

As i said, Ill probably be at s house. and Sat Ill be at another s house. Then Sun is sleep time. (maybe)


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> The place is hit or miss, I luv one of the bartenders so thats mostly why I go there but that goes for alot of the bars around here, I have at least one girl (bartender) at every bar around that I hit on. Ill never date another one again (at least not one that works in a place I go to alot) but still hit on em.
> 
> As i said, Ill probably be at s house. and Sat Ill be at another s house. Then Sun is sleep time. (maybe)



hmmmmm i didnt think u slept :shrug:


well they should let people know when its going to be a good night


----------



## dn0121

chess said:


> dont you meant MEAT !?!?!?



no.


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


> ​ ​​



 You still taking applications?


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> I went to Hulas before and it sucked!!!! There was a total of 20 people there, and half of them were with me. the other half were old.




maybe you were one of the old hags there


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmm i didnt think u slept :shrug:
> 
> 
> well they should let people know when its going to be a good night


just ask me next time you think about going, Ill tell you who is working, who is playing, and how many are there.



S.B. 1900


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> The place is hit or miss, I luv one of the bartenders so thats mostly why I go there but that goes for alot of the bars around here, I have at least one girl (bartender) at every bar around that I hit on. Ill never date another one again (at least not one that works in a place I go to alot) but still hit on em.
> 
> As i said, Ill probably be at s house. and Sat Ill be at another s house. Then Sun is sleep time. (maybe)



hit or miss like someones beat up vajayja... hollar


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> just ask me next time you think about going, Ill tell you who is working, who is playing, and how many are there.
> 
> 
> 
> S.B. 1900



ive heard hulas has gotten better

objama 08


----------



## chess

dn0121 said:


> no.



oh no I think you do...


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> ive heard hulas has gotten better
> 
> objama 08


From when they first opened to now its night and day. the place does get packed.


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Can I be the meat in the middle when you 2 meet in the middle?





I just read this, a little slow on the uptake this morning.....  I need some hot tea then I'm out to venture in the woods.


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> maybe you were one of the old hags there



Im not an old hag


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> Im not an old hag



prove it with a picture....


----------



## chess

morningbell said:


> I just read this, a little slow on the uptake this morning.....  I need some hot tea then I'm out to venture in the woods.



bell, you sure not slow all the time hun...

oh the woods... great place to do it.. im interested 

objama 08


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I just read this, a little slow on the uptake this morning.....  I need some hot tea then I'm out to venture in the woods.



 ttfn


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> prove it with a picture....




Im still waiting for her to send me a REAL pic. But that wet kat was HOT!


----------



## morningbell

chess said:


> ive heard hulas has gotten better
> 
> objama 08





They got Agent Orange and Murphy's Law (both GREAT SHOWS!) and I hear they're trying for   but I'm not saying its al hush hush 

re: bartenders there, I'm waiting for one of dem titties to fall out


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> You still taking applications?



Maybe....


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> From when they first opened to now its night and day. the place does get packed.



i havent been since it was turned into hulas... ive heard more positives than negatives about the place so thats a good thang


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> The place is hit or miss, I luv one of the bartenders so thats mostly why I go there but that goes for alot of the bars around here, I have at least one girl (bartender) at every bar around that I hit on. Ill never date another one again (at least not one that works in a place I go to alot) but still hit on em.
> 
> As i said, Ill probably be at s house. and Sat Ill be at another s house. Then Sun is sleep time. (maybe)



WWHHHHEEWWWWWWW


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im still waiting for her to send me a REAL pic. But that wet kat was HOT!



i already told you- im going to need one first!!!!


----------



## morningbell

chess said:


> bell, you sure not slow all the time hun...
> 
> oh the woods... great place to do it.. im interested
> 
> objama 08



I know, I keep trying to get BF out there 
....woods, beach, park bench, grave yard, parked car, wherever  sometimes he can be so vanliia.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> WWHHHHEEWWWWWWW


Your another reason why I WONT be going to Hulas that night.


chess said:


> i havent been since it was turned into hulas... ive heard more positives than negatives about the place so thats a good thang


Oh man ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO different then you have to check it out. 


kvj21075 said:


> i already told you- im going to need one first!!!!


I told you dont tempt me, I have no shame. Your the one that has to explain why you have a mans kak on your phone and its not his  I dont have to explain to anyone about anything. (or get there approval to go out like some of you do).


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


> Maybe....



Is it a written one or hands on training?


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> Is it a written one or hands on training?



Hands on training...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Your another reason why I WONT be going to Hulas that night.
> 
> Oh man ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO different then you have to check it out.
> 
> I told you dont tempt me, I have no shame. Your the one that has to explain why you have a mans kak on your phone and its not his  I dont have to explain to anyone about anything. (or get there approval to go out like some of you do).



agh well, i dont send any pics to anyone that i dont have.


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


> Hands on training...



Ok, I'm there.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> I dont have to explain to anyone about anything. (or get there approval to go out like some of you do).


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> Ok, I'm there.



h
u ​r
r​y


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


>



but i need him, no one is going to ever put up with me but him  plus theres some other reasons i cant get rid of him ....


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


> h
> u ​r
> r​y



I'm on my wayyyyy!!!!!!!!!


Wait, where do I go?!?!?


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> but i need him, no one is going to ever put up with me but him  plus theres some other reasons i cant get rid of him ....



Don't say that... I just read an interesting article about settling for someone.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


>


I also dont get to lye next to someone every night, feel a womans touch in the morning, kiss her goodnight and say sweet dreams before closing my eyes, have someone by my side when going out with friends or just going out for a walk or even run, I dont have someone I can actually talk to about things that matter, I dont have someone to text and say I miss you on random moments of the day, should I go on?
quite your


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> I also dont get to lye next to someone every night, feel a womans touch in the morning, kiss her goodnight and say sweet dreams before closing my eyes, have someone by my side when going out with friends or just going out for a walk or even run, I dont have someone I can actually talk to about things that matter, I dont have someone to text and say I miss you on random moments of the day, should I go on?
> quite your


Jebus, 4D... you're starting to sound dangerously like a woman...


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I also dont get to lye next to someone every night, feel a womans touch in the morning, kiss her goodnight and say sweet dreams before closing my eyes, have someone by my side when going out with friends or just going out for a walk or even run, I dont have someone I can actually talk to about things that matter, I dont have someone to text and say I miss you on random moments of the day, should I go on?
> quite your



You had me at hello.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I also dont get to lye next to someone every night, feel a womans touch in the morning, kiss her goodnight and say sweet dreams before closing my eyes, have someone by my side when going out with friends or just going out for a walk or even run, I dont have someone I can actually talk to about things that matter, I dont have someone to text and say I miss you on random moments of the day, should I go on?
> quite your



You are lucky  

Im not settling, he is an awesome great guy, i jsut dont think im the marriage type, and i have to get married in acouple months... i think im freaking out!


----------



## chess

morningbell said:


> I know, I keep trying to get BF out there
> ....woods, beach, park bench, grave yard, parked car, wherever  sometimes he can be so vanliia.



wow... time to leave that fkn lush....


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Jebus, 4D... you're starting to sound dangerously like a woman...




Just making sure people dont take what they have for granted. I play on here but I also make sure to get serious at least ONCE a day. 

That was my one time for the day. 

Back to play time.


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> I'm on my wayyyyy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wait, where do I go?!?!?



Follow the line.....


.................










..............








.........


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> Your another reason why I WONT be going to Hulas that night.
> 
> Oh man ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO different then you have to check it out.
> 
> I told you dont tempt me, I have no shame. Your the one that has to explain why you have a mans kak on your phone and its not his  I dont have to explain to anyone about anything. (or get there approval to go out like some of you do).



exactly... no approval... bump that noise... send what you got... dont be a chicken ####


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> You had me at hello.


----------



## chess

kris31280 said:


> Jebus, 4D... you're starting to sound dangerously like a woman...



he is part vag


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> I also dont get to lye next to someone every night, feel a womans touch in the morning, kiss her goodnight and say sweet dreams before closing my eyes, have someone by my side when going out with friends or just going out for a walk or even run, I dont have someone I can actually talk to about things that matter, I dont have someone to text and say I miss you on random moments of the day, should I go on?
> quite your



You are picky.  I just want someone to bang, cook food, wake me up in the morning and find stuff I lost.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> I also dont get to lye next to someone every night, feel a womans touch in the morning, kiss her goodnight and say sweet dreams before closing my eyes, have someone by my side when going out with friends or just going out for a walk or even run, I dont have someone I can actually talk to about things that matter, I dont have someone to text and say I miss you on random moments of the day, should I go on?
> quite your



when in rome


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> You are lucky
> 
> Im not settling, he is an awesome great guy, i jsut dont think im the marriage type, and i have to get married in acouple months... i think im freaking out!



sounds like you need to rethink things then obviousy christ....


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


>



You like that movie?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> You are lucky
> 
> Im not settling, he is an awesome great guy, i jsut dont think im the marriage type, and i have to get married in acouple months... i think im freaking out!


 do you want to come over tonight and talk about it? Ill light some candles, put on some music, dim the lights, we can have a glass of wine, cuddle up together and you can just let it all out.



WHAT? Friends do that stuff dont they?


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> exactly... no approval... bump that noise... send what you got... dont be a chicken ####


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> Just making sure people dont take what they have for granted. I play on here but I also make sure to get serious at least ONCE a day.
> 
> That was my one time for the day.
> 
> Back to play time.



you can hold my hand while you can tug on me with the other... it will feel like home for you


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


>



im talking to you girl...

WOMAN UP !


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> im talking to you girl...
> 
> WOMAN UP !



he is the one that doesnt need approval!


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> You are picky.  I just want someone to bang, cook food, *wake me up in the morning and find stuff I lost*.



I'm half way there 

I know you could never love me b/c of my lack of rack.


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> do you want to come over tonight and talk about it? Ill light some candles, put on some music, dim the lights, we can have a glass of wine, cuddle up together and you can just let it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Friends do that stuff dont they?



last time i checked... you open the door.. she starts blowing you... you take her to mcdonalds... buy her a happy meal... bring her back and smash her out right on the step to your door and send her on your way...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> do you want to come over tonight and talk about it? Ill light some candles, put on some music, dim the lights, we can have a glass of wine, cuddle up together and you can just let it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Friends do that stuff dont they?



thats exactly what all my friends and i do :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> You are picky. I just want someone to bang, cook food, wake me up in the morning and find stuff I lost.


I know I am. I am my worst enemy. 


chess said:


> you can hold my hand while you can tug on me with the other... it will feel like home for you





chess said:


> im talking to you girl...
> 
> WOMAN UP !


exactly!


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> I'm half way there
> 
> I know you could never love me b/c of my lack of rack.



big racks dont mean better racks!!!


----------



## morningbell

morningbell said:


> when in rome



I mean the grass is greener or some sh!t



4d2008 said:


> do you want to come over tonight and talk about it? Ill light some candles, put on some music, dim the lights, we can have a glass of wine, cuddle up together and you can just let it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Friends do that stuff dont they?





Whats a cuddle amoung friends :shrug:

Just don't get lost in his eyes, they're so dreamy


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> thats exactly what all my friends and i do :shrug:



well you have two new friends.... me and 4d


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> big racks dont mean better racks!!!


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


morningbell said:


> I mean the grass is greener or some sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a cuddle amoung friends :shrug:
> 
> *Just don't get lost in his eyes, they're so dreamy*


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I know I am. I am my worst enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> *exactly*!



he said woman up- youre the one acting like a vajayjay right now


----------



## chess

morningbell said:


> I'm half way there
> 
> I know you could never love me b/c of my lack of rack.



show us thoe b00bies


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> he said woman up- youre the one acting like a vajayjay right now



show me a picture of you... pm me your # and ill send u a pic....


----------



## kvj21075

i think if we have scary movie night we will all have to get close....


----------



## chess

objama 08.... tonight at 7pm be there or be square...


two guys 1 clit... how we gonna fix that problem


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> You like that movie?


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> i think if we have scary movie night we will all have to get close....



how bout we skip the scary movie part and just head to your bedroom..... that would be scary enough


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> how bout we skip the scary movie part and just head to your bedroom..... that would be scary enough



i bet chess is ugly and fat


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> *Your another reason why I WONT be going to Hulas that night.*
> Oh man ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO different then you have to check it out.
> 
> I told you dont tempt me, I have no shame. Your the one that has to explain why you have a mans kak on your phone and its not his  I dont have to explain to anyone about anything. (or get there approval to go out like some of you do).


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> i bet chess is ugly and fat



I bet he's not...


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I also dont get to lye next to someone every night, feel a womans touch in the morning, kiss her goodnight and say sweet dreams before closing my eyes, have someone by my side when going out with friends or just going out for a walk or even run, I dont have someone I can actually talk to about things that matter, I dont have someone to text and say I miss you on random moments of the day, should I go on?
> quite your



sounds like heaven


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> i bet chess is ugly and fat



you know ron jeremy ? ever heard of him...

just imagine him about 20 years younger....

i man the F up.. unless someone thats wants to tug on a few D's and watch a scary movie


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> you know ron jeremy ? ever heard of him...
> 
> just imagine him about 20 years younger....



Ron Jeremy had a big Bike but he was still fat and ugly!!!!!


----------



## chess

geminigrl said:


> I bet he's not...


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> do you want to come over tonight and talk about it? Ill light some candles, put on some music, dim the lights, we can have a glass of wine, cuddle up together and you can just let it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Friends do that stuff dont they?



Dude... check your pants for me... cuz I think your nuts just shriveled up and became a vajayjay....


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> I'm half way there
> 
> I know you could never love me b/c of my lack of rack.









kvj21075 said:


> big racks dont mean better racks!!!



There has to be a rack to start with.


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> Ron Jeremy had a big Bike but he was still fat and ugly!!!!!



you didnt get the sarcasm did you....


----------



## geminigrl

chess said:


>


----------



## chess

kris31280 said:


> Dude... check your pants for me... cuz I think your nuts just shriveled up and became a vajayjay....



i heard richard cranium didnt shrivel up.. i heard he stood at attention and exploded his white powdered gun...


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> you didnt get the sarcasm did you....



youre right- u dotn even have the big bike!


----------



## chess

geminigrl said:


>



neered neered


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> youre right- u dotn even have the big bike!



3 inches and doing damage..... W000t w000t


----------



## geminigrl

chess said:


> neered neered



Ohhhh skeet skeet


----------



## morningbell

chess said:


> show us thoe b00bies



bewbs


----------



## kris31280

chess said:


> i heard richard cranium didnt shrivel up.. i heard he stood at attention and exploded his white powdered gun...


WTF you talkin' about Chessy Boy?


----------



## chess

morningbell said:


> bewbs



weak sauce bell....


----------



## chess

kris31280 said:


> WTF you talkin' about Chessy Boy?



you know...


----------



## chess

geminigrl said:


> Ohhhh skeet skeet



lil jon...weeeeee


----------



## morningbell

chess said:


> weak sauce bell....



You don't like Aussie cleavage or Ween?


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


>



You complete me.


----------



## morningbell

chess said:


> weak sauce bell....



how about these...


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> You don't like Aussie cleavage or Ween?



you were suppose to show yours....


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> You complete me.


----------



## chess

morningbell said:


> how about these...



i wanna see YOURS....


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> how about these...



that one hair is out of place though


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> you were suppose to show yours....



where is your pic !?!?!? i told u send me one and ill send u one back


----------



## kris31280

chess said:


> you know...


I don't actually... why don't you enlighten me.


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


>


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> that one hair is out of place though



Oh, I know, its really annoying, I can't believe I posted it, sorry 




chess said:


> i wanna see YOURS....



I promised BF that I wouldn't flash anymore but you can see me at Rose's every Friday night, make it rain son!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i think if we have scary movie night we will all have to get close....


Tonight, after S.B.


kris31280 said:


> Dude... check your pants for me... cuz I think your nuts just shriveled up and became a vajayjay....


Kris Ive never messed with you but I do believe Im going to start.


chess said:


> where is your pic !?!?!? i told u send me one and ill send u one back


She wont send one, only f-ed up videos. (not of her)


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> Kris Ive never messed with you but I do believe Im going to start.



  Let's go, 4D!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Tonight, after S.B.
> 
> Kris Ive never messed with you but I do believe Im going to start.
> 
> She wont send one, only f-ed up videos. (not of her)



maybe u should stop being a vajayjay


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> Let's go, 4D!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> maybe u should stop being a vajayjay


Nope, one thing I learned is just because you have a myspace page with some hot azz pics of yourself does NOT mean you are a real person. To me your still a MPD with a myspace and cell phone.

Ive proven IM A REAL BOY! (pinochio).


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


>


Itll get ugly, refer to your quote. Ill be good and quiet.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Nope, one thing I learned is just because you have a myspace page with some hot azz pics of yourself does NOT mean you are a real person. To me your still a MPD with a myspace and cell phone.
> 
> Ive proven IM A REAL BOY! (pinochio).



IN YO FACe!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> IN YO FACe!!!!


boobs?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> IN YO FACe!!!!


oh, thats what you meant!!!!

I just had another accident. Ill be back.

YEP, SHE IS REAL!


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> Nope, one thing I learned is just because you have a myspace page with some hot azz pics of yourself does NOT mean you are a real person. To me your still a MPD with a myspace and cell phone.
> 
> *Ive proven IM A REAL BOY! (pinochio). *



Really?  Who all showed up last night?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Itll get ugly, refer to your quote. Ill be good and quiet.



I think you maybe my brother from another mother.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> oh, thats what you meant!!!!
> 
> I just had another accident. Ill be back.
> 
> YEP, SHE IS REAL!



wheres my pic now???


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> wheres my pic now???



right here


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Itll get ugly, refer to your quote. Ill be good and quiet.


----------



## kvj21075

i smell good....


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i smell good....



proof is in the pudding and Bill's no where to be found.


----------



## chess

kris31280 said:


> I don't actually... why don't you enlighten me.



smooth says you nevermind


----------



## chess

did you say eat a vajayjay yummy sounds like a great lunch choice today


----------



## chess

dn0121 said:


> right here



good one

i figured shes a flake....

buncha losers...


----------



## kvj21075

Buffalo solja..............


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> Buffalo solja..............



whose dat... i dont see no bob marley

or sir smoke alot around


----------



## kvj21075

whoo whooo 4D but why is there a bathroom sink infront of you and behind you????


----------



## kvj21075

ABAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
someone just sent me pics of Chess


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whoo whooo 4D but why is there a bathroom sink infront of you and behind you????


That is like 4 months old, I had to search through tons of pics that I have in my phone, wow that was nice remembering all those pics lmao, I dont keep pics of me on my phone so you were lucky that one was there. 

You can never have to many bathroom sinks.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

What's new with you freaks?


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> What's new with you freaks?



starbucks tonight 7 pm


----------



## kvj21075

Starbucks should pay you


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> starbucks tonight 7 pm



No can do.
Homework and then pool night


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> starbucks tonight 7 pm



Is it cool if my grandma comes along?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Starbucks should pay you


For real!
But so far its only going to be about 5 or 6 of us there tonight from the looks of it. But for a starbucks night thats a perfect number.


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Is it cool if my grandma comes along?


This is one time I have NO CLUE if your joking or not 
um, sure.

(he is joking right)?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> For real!
> But so far its only going to be about 5 or 6 of us there tonight from the looks of it. But for a starbucks night thats a perfect number.



Who's on the list so far?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Who's on the list so far?


ME
KELB
WHOME
ROSERED (I actually dont know what she looks like)
KVJ
GYPSYQUEEN
MIDNIGHT
etc etc etc
GOD I WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> ME
> KELB
> WHOME
> ROSERED (I actually dont know what she looks like)
> KVJ
> GYPSYQUEEN
> MIDNIGHT
> GOD I WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You are my hero!!!


----------



## kvj21075

i dont go out mon-thursday unless its on calvert  i have to drive an hour and 10 minutes just to get home ... and thats if theres no accidents! and I thought KelB was bringing me 5 guys ???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i dont go out mon-thursday unless its on calvert  i have to drive an hour and 10 minutes just to get home ... and thats if theres no accidents! and I thought KelB was bringing me 5 guys ???


Thats not a real list hun


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ME
> KELB
> WHOME
> ROSERED (I actually dont know what she looks like)
> KVJ
> GYPSYQUEEN
> MIDNIGHT
> etc etc etc
> GOD I WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I love my spot on the list  lol



kvj21075 said:


> i dont go out mon-thursday unless its on calvert  i have to drive an hour and 10 minutes just to get home ... and thats if theres no accidents! and I thought KelB was bringing me 5 guys ???



I am.. Me you. and 5 guys!! we love meat!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I love my spot on the list  lol


 Well you will always be my #1, You were the first forumite I talked to IRL. 


Well untill I realized I already knew people on here.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i dont go out mon-thursday unless its on calvert  i have to drive an hour and 10 minutes just to get home ... and thats if theres no accidents! and I thought KelB was bringing me 5 guys ???



BTW.. whats there to do in calvert? I can never find anything


----------



## kvj21075

That list was in order ???? im going to go jump off a bridge now....... thesolomons one where im meeting morningbell.... tomorrow... cause kelb is bringing me meat tonight!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Well you will always be my #1, You were the first forumite I talked to IRL.
> 
> 
> Well untill I realized I already knew people on here.



 I popped your cherry!


----------



## kvj21075

Calvert is jsut as bad as St. Marys..... with less cows! im not sure, still new to the area.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> That list was in order ???? im going to go jump off a bridge now....... thesolomons one where im meeting morningbell.... tomorrow... cause kelb is bringing me meat tonight!!!



Let me tap that before you jump.



No the list was NOT in order


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> This is one time I have NO CLUE if your joking or not
> um, sure.
> 
> (he is joking right)?



Don't worry, she keeps it real.  I just hope looking at her colostomy bag while your drinking coffee isn't a problem.  She thought she was a Pitbull again last night and attacked my grampas sack with her dentures, so I gotta keep her outta the house for awhile.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> That list was in order ???? im going to go jump off a bridge now....... thesolomons one where im meeting morningbell.... tomorrow... cause kelb is bringing me meat tonight!!!



I'd rather meat you


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Let me tap that before you jump.
> 
> 
> 
> No the list was NOT in order



Cause in that case, can i be under KelB??? Cause i know thats where u wanna be!!


----------



## Mojo

morningbell said:


> I'd rather meat you



  Meat Curtain slapping contest


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Let me tap that before you jump.
> 
> 
> 
> No the list was NOT in order







morningbell said:


> I'd rather meat you



all 3 of us and 5 guys?


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> Meat Curtain slapping contest



 sick batTUrd!


----------



## morningbell

Mojo said:


> Meat Curtain slapping contest



piss flaps


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Cause in that case, can i be under KelB??? Cause i know thats where u wanna be!!



Morningbell
kelb
kvj


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Cause in that case, can i be under KelB??? Cause i know thats where u wanna be!!


If the night goes the way I plan its going to be just one big ball of naked flesh in my bedroom so I dont care who is on top, its all going to be moved around anyways.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> all 3 of us and 5 guys?



im up for more than that :shrug:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im up for more than that :shrug:



:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Morningbell
> kelb
> kvj



its a KelB sammidge!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Except you  you can stay on top.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> its a KelB sammidge!!!



Whos hungry?


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> all 3 of us and 5 guys?



OMG, thats so much meat, its going to get so sloppy, I'm going to need two hands!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Except you  you can stay on top.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Except you  you can stay on top.



lazy


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> OMG, thats so much meat, its going to get so sloppy, I'm going to need two hands!


Thank you for the new quote


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> OMG, thats so much meat, its going to get so sloppy, I'm going to need two hands!



two hands, a mouth, a vajayjay and butt, so really u can take on 6!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> two hands, a mouth, a vajayjay and butt, so really u can take on 6!!!!



:... again...

I wonder if I would get into trouble if I used THIS as my quote


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> lazy


If Im taking on that many women in one night there is NOTHING lazy about it


----------



## kvj21075

youll still make pancakes tho???


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Thank you for the new quote



oh sweet jebus


----------



## kvj21075

I need to stop talking to you guys... I went to the Ladies Room (not ladies room here- the ladies room in my building) and saw a magazine with some hot model on it and quotation marks that said something like "I love being fit and beautiful... and my daily exercise routing is the best ive ever tried!" I looked her right in her big huge boobs, i mean eyes, and told her "Well you havent tried me"


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I need to stop talking to you guys... I went to the Ladies Room (not ladies room here- the ladies room in my building) and saw a magazine with some hot model on it and quotation marks that said something like "I love being fit and beautiful... and my daily exercise routing is the best ive ever tried!" I looked her right in her big huge boobs, i mean eyes, and told her "Well you havent tried me"


I think I luv you.


----------



## kvj21075

You know it!!!


----------



## chess

pcjohnnyb said:


> What's new with you freaks?



nothing since you just came in. where is y our boy ? lol


----------



## kelb

chess said:


> nothing since you just came in. where is y our boy ? lol



BF would eat you up!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> BF would eat you up!


I want to eat you


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I want to eat you


----------



## chess

kelb said:


> BF would eat you up!



he already has...tasted it all


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I want to eat you



BB---- I'm sorry for his sins!! I hope you still love me


----------



## pcjohnnyb

chess said:


> nothing since you just came in. *where is y our boy *? lol


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> BB---- I'm sorry for his sins!! I hope you still love me





FINE ILL BE GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DAMM YOU B.B.!!!! DAMM YOU ALL TO HECK!!!


----------



## whome20603

*Attention Kelbalicious...*

Have you decided what you're doing about the beard situation tomorrow night? My friend just bought this Halloween face paint for her son (it looks like a crayon actually) that doesn't rub off. You have to wet it for it to work...it dries pretty quick too. It would probably work good as a 5 o'clock shaddow :shrug:

I still don't understand how you're going to pull off the left vs. right side. Seems like it'd be easier to do top vs. bottom.


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> I want to but BF says its too far, he is such a party pooper  He never wants to do anything I want to do.



Time for some new blood honey!!


----------



## kelb

*attn whomalicious!!!*



whome20603 said:


> Have you decided what you're doing about the beard situation tomorrow night? My friend just bought this Halloween face paint for her son (it looks like a crayon actually) that doesn't rub off. You have to wet it for it to work...it dries pretty quick too. It would probably work good as a 5 o'clock shaddow :shrug:
> 
> I still don't understand how you're going to pull off the left vs. right side. Seems like it'd be easier to do top vs. bottom.



I'm going to spirit today to see what I can find. I dont wear a lot of makeup usually so I'm going to put a lot of make up on the girls side and on the man side I'm going to use mascara on my eyebrows to POOF them up, no makeup at all, beard mustache and I'm wearing a baseball hat.. The hat is a girls fidora styled hat cut in 1/2 and sewn together with a mens baseball hat. lol any more ideas for the mens side makeup?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Have you decided what you're doing about the beard situation tomorrow night? My friend just bought this Halloween face paint for her son (it looks like a crayon actually) that doesn't rub off. You have to wet it for it to work...it dries pretty quick too. It would probably work good as a 5 o'clock shaddow :shrug:
> 
> I still don't understand how you're going to pull off the left vs. right side. Seems like it'd be easier to do top vs. bottom.



s-h-a-d-o-w.....you big dummy!


----------



## chess

BF wut up sucka


----------



## Black-Francis

chess said:


> BF wut up sucka



What's the good word Chess.....I thought you were history!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I'm going to spirit today to see what I can find. I dont wear a lot of makeup usually so I'm going to put a lot of make up on the girls side and on the man side I'm going to use mascara on my eyebrows to POOF them up, no makeup at all, beard mustache and I'm wearing a baseball hat.. The hat is a girls fidora styled hat cut in 1/2 and sewn together with a mens baseball hat. lol any more ideas for the mens side makeup?



Sweet hat idea. Um...let's see, you could do sideburns. I can't think of anything else a man might have on his face. You've got the beard, mustache and possible sideburns. If you don't do a full beard per say, I wonder what you could do to make your face look like you have a 5 o'clock shaddow...maybe make it darker and rough/prickly feeling somehow.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I can't think of anything else a man might have on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you on my face? :shrug:
Click to expand...


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> s-h-a-d-o-w.....you big dummy!



Hehe, oops...thanks BF.



whome20603 said:


> Sweet hat idea. Um...let's see, you could do sideburns. I can't think of anything else a man might have on his face. You've got the beard, mustache and possible sideburns. If you don't do a full beard per say, I wonder what you could do to make your face look like you have a 5 o'clock *shaddow*...maybe make it darker and rough/prickly feeling somehow.



Crap, I did it again


----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> Sweet hat idea. Um...let's see, you could do sideburns. I can't think of anything else a man might have on his face. You've got the beard, mustache and possible sideburns. If you don't do a full beard per say, I wonder what you could do to make your face look like you have a 5 o'clock shaddow...maybe make it darker and *rough/prickly feeling somehow*.



Sand.
Just a thought


----------



## morningbell

whome20603 said:


> Sweet hat idea. Um...let's see, you could do sideburns. I can't think of anything else a man might have on his face. You've got the beard, mustache and possible sideburns. If you don't do a full beard per say, I wonder what you could do to make your face look like you have a 5 o'clock shaddow...maybe make it darker and rough/prickly feeling somehow.



A unibrow should bring it together nicely.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Sweet hat idea. Um...let's see, you could do sideburns. I can't think of anything else a man might have on his face. You've got the beard, mustache and possible sideburns. If you don't do a full beard per say, I wonder what you could do to make your face look like you have a 5 o'clock shaddow...maybe make it darker and rough/prickly feeling somehow.


HMM  I cant use glue.. my skin is soo sensitive.. I tried honey and vaseline but its hurting my skin... no costume is worth that.




Black-Francis said:


> whome20603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of anything else a man might have on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you on my face? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whome20603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, oops...thanks BF.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I did it again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcjohnnyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand.
> Just a thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you get it to stick?... w/o being dirty! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Hehe, oops...thanks BF.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I did it again



I don't mean to be rude, but I have to know::::

Your Chesticles.....real or fake or real fake???


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> A unibrow should bring it together nicely.



I'm a girl on the other side.. want to keep it sweet


----------



## chess

Black-Francis said:


> What's the good word Chess.....I thought you were history!



gumbo and his gay self cant hold chester the molester down....


only one way to roll....hard and deep...


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> HMM  I cant use glue.. my skin is soo sensitive.. I tried honey and vaseline but its hurting my skin... no costume is worth that.



I was thinking you could actually mix something into Halloween face make up, sand would work. It would probably feel like an exfoliant (did I spell that right BF? ).



Black-Francis said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I have to know::::
> 
> Your Chesticles.....real or fake or real fake???



Yes


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> Time for some new blood honey!!



You know I'll come running to you..... in due time my dear


----------



## chess

morningbell said:


> A unibrow should bring it together nicely.



sounds like squids unibrow BF did up lol


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> HMM  I cant use glue.. my skin is soo sensitive.. I tried honey and vaseline but its hurting my skin... no costume is worth that
> 
> how do you get it to stick?... w/o being dirty! LOL



Hmmmm....


> Medical Adhesive is a silicone-based adhesive for extremely sensitive skin.


:shrug:


----------



## chess

whome20603 said:


> I was thinking you could actually mix something into Halloween face make up, sand would work. It would probably feel like an exfoliant (did I spell that right BF? ).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes




Yes dont answer the question.... fake ? yes or no


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I was thinking you could actually mix something into Halloween face make up, sand would work. It would probably feel like an exfoliant (did I spell that right BF? ).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes




OMG.. smart smart smart!!!! --I don't care what BF says about you!



chess said:


> sounds like squids unibrow BF did up lol


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> :shrug:



PS: if you use sand...make sure it's clean...you don't want to know what sort of bacteria can lurk in sand...


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I was thinking you could actually mix something into Halloween face make up, sand would work. It would probably feel like an exfoliant (did I spell that right BF? ).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



exfoliant is correct honey bunny....

Can I squeeze the chesticles and come to my own conclusions?
It is Breast Awareness month, ya know!


----------



## whome20603

chess said:


> Yes dont answer the question.... fake ? yes or no



I'm sorry...young



kelb said:


> OMG.. smart smart smart!!!! --I don't care what BF says about you!


----------



## Black-Francis

chess said:


> sounds like squids unibrow BF did up lol



   Squids unibrow is a mess!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I'm sorry...young



young & nice!!! I wish I was an infant and you were my mother!!!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> young & nice!!! I wish I was an infant and you were my mother!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Im sure the guys here have somethign you could put on your face to make things stick :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> Im sure the guys here have somethign you could put on your face to make things stick :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Im sure the guys here have somethign you could put on your face to make things stick :shrug:


Im not alowed to say anything to her, B.B. is watching.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im not alowed to say anything to her, B.B. is watching.



b.b. ????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> b.b. ????


b.b. = big brother, as in big brother is always watching as in she is taken.
LIKE ALL OF YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!

ok, Im better now.


----------



## kvj21075

we cant help it were pretty


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Im not alowed to say anything to her, B.B. is watching.



a-l-l-o-w-e-d.....you big dummy!!!

I am going to laugh my ass off when BB finally kicks your ass!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> we cant help it were pretty


I know.....

Sooner or later a hot SINGLE girl will come my way on here. It would be nicer if they came to me instead of me having to stalk then entire forums figuring out who is who.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I know.....
> 
> Sooner or later a hot SINGLE girl will come my way on here. It would be nicer if they came to me instead of me having to stalk then entire forums figuring out who is who.



but then who will i dream about ?


----------



## kvj21075

OR WHO WILL MAKE ME PANCAKEs ?!??!?!?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> but then who will i dream about ?



I guess your BB isn't watching huh?


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> a-l-l-o-w-e-d.....you big dummy!!!
> 
> I am going to laugh my ass off when BB finally kicks your ass!


I ALWAYS FREAKING DO THAT!!!! I must have a L problem..

Ya, Ive met him once and told him right away, DONT TAKE WHAT I SAY SERIOUSLY on the forums... But sometimes I get outta hand a little  At the least I dont PM anyone like that. THEN SOMEONE NEEDS TO WOPRY!


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> I know.....
> 
> Sooner or later a hot SINGLE girl will come my way on here. It would be nicer if they came to me instead of me having to stalk then entire forums figuring out who is who.



You and Kris should hook up......you both sound very desperate!!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I ALWAYS FREAKING DO THAT!!!! I must have a L problem..
> 
> Ya, Ive met him once and told him right away, DONT TAKE WHAT I SAY SERIOUSLY on the forums... But sometimes I get outta hand a little  At the least I dont PM anyone like that. THEN SOMEONE NEEDS TO *WOPRY*!



W-O-R-R-Y...you big dummy!

(Sorry, I had to do it )


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I guess your BB isn't watching huh?



uhhhh i hope not- he takes things to seriously lol


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> OR WHO WILL MAKE ME PANCAKEs ?!??!?!?


Maybe if you wouldnt leave in the middle of the night I WOULD make you pancakes!!!!!!!! YOUR BAD!


whome20603 said:


> I guess your BB isn't watching huh?


When the hell do I get to meet you!!!!!!!!!

(notice everyone I did NOT say meat this time)...


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> W-O-R-R-Y...you big dummy!
> 
> (Sorry, I had to do it )


dammit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> I ALWAYS FREAKING DO THAT!!!! I must have a L problem..



I blame the public school system!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> You and Kris should hook up......you both sound very desperate!!


oooooooooohhhhh noooooo, 
Im far from desperate, Its MY fault why Im single not because I cant find someone I am my own worst enemy is all.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> When the hell do I get to meet you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (notice everyone I did NOT say meat this time)...



Back off  whome is mine!! I met her first.


----------



## kvj21075

hope no one saw that


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Maybe if you wouldnt leave in the middle of the night I WOULD make you pancakes!!!!!!!! *YOUR* BAD!
> 
> When the hell do I get to meet you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (notice everyone I did NOT say meat this time)...



you're.......you big dummy!!!

You have officially surpassed Mojo as "The Big Dummy"..... congratulations!!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> you're.......you big dummy!!!
> 
> You have officially surpassed Mojo as "The Big Dummy"..... congratulations!!



ABAHAHAHHAHAH I ALMOST PUT THAT!
 but no i think he actually means like "my bad"


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Back off  whome is mine!! I met her first.



You're too white bread for Whome.....She likes chocolate!!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> a-l-l-o-w-e-d.....you big dummy!!!
> 
> I am going to laugh my ass off when BB finally kicks your ass!



 BB  trusts NOONE around me! LOL



kvj21075 said:


> uhhhh i hope not- he takes things to seriously lol


So does mine 


Black-Francis said:


> you're.......you big dummy!!!
> 
> You have officially surpassed Mojo as "The Big Dummy"..... congratulations!!




OMG  I should not laugh to hard.. I always have typos


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> You're too white bread for Whome.....She likes chocolate!!!



BF.. You'RE the funniest M'Fer!!


----------



## kvj21075

I am the typo queen 

so we lock up your bf, morning beels bf, and mine, and then we can all go out and be bad!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> BB  trusts NOONE around me! LOL
> 
> 
> So does mine
> 
> 
> 
> OMG  I should not laugh to hard.. I always have typos



No one is two words ......my big honey!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Back off whome is mine!! I met her first.


You know Im just going to take her from you. Sorry.


Black-Francis said:


> you're.......you big dummy!!!
> 
> You have officially surpassed Mojo as "The Big Dummy"..... congratulations!!


DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT
and yet



kelb said:


> BB trusts NOONE around me! LOL
> 
> 
> So does mine


pathetic.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> I am the typo queen
> 
> so we lock up your bf, morning *beels* bf, and mine, and then we can all go out and be bad!!!



You big sexy!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> BF.. You'RE the funniest M'Fer!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> No one is two words ......*my big honey*!!



Could I be your Lil honey?

Well atleast its not big dummy lol


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You know Im just going to take her from you. Sorry.
> 
> DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT
> and yet
> 
> 
> pathetic.



crap. so did you mean "your bad" or "youre bad"???? cause then i thought maybe you meant "your bad" as if it were "my bad", not "i am bad".


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Back off  whome is mine!! I met her first.



 You and Chevy (which by the by...where's she been?) are the only two people from forums I've met IRL.


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> You're too white bread for Whome.....She likes chocolate!!!



 You're right. I am a white bread. But I still claim her!


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> You and Kris should hook up......you both sound very desperate!!



  You know you're the only guy for me, BF.



4d2008 said:


> oooooooooohhhhh noooooo,
> Im far from desperate, Its MY fault why Im single not because I cant find someone I am my own worst enemy is all.



...   That's all I have to say to you... and  again! Hmph!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> You and Chevy (which by the by...where's she been?) are the only two people from forums I've met IRL.



I want to meet all three of you......if ya know what I mean!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> No one is two words ......my big honey!!





kvj21075 said:


> crap. so did you mean "your bad" or "youre bad"???? cause then i thought maybe you meant "your bad" as if it were "my bad", not "i am bad".



whos bad, whats bad, You're bad?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> crap. so did you mean "your bad" or "youre bad"???? cause then i thought maybe you meant "your bad" as if it were "my bad", not "i am bad".


well I guess it can be both now 
it was your bad and I know youre bad.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I want to meet all three of you......if ya know what I mean!!



You want to meat whome, chevy and rich? wow!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> You know you're the only guy for me, BF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  That's all I have to say to you... and  again! Hmph!


why? cause I wont date you?


Black-Francis said:


> I want to meet all three of you......if ya know what I mean!!





kelb said:


> whos bad, whats bad, You're bad?


----------



## kvj21075

I am NOT bad!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I want to meet all three of you......if ya know what I mean!!



You want to meet me?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You want to meat whome, chevy and rich? wow!


NICE SAVE, I SAW WHAT YOU PUT


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> You know you're the only guy for me, BF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...   That's all I have to say to you... and  again! Hmph!



I'm going out for Halloween as you Kris!!!! Check out the costume!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I am NOT bad!


Just naughty bad.
So now that we have the pics outta the way Ill be expecting videos next


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> I'm going out for Halloween as you Kris!!!! Check out the costume!
> 
> View attachment 55226


 Best... Costume... EVER!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I'm going out for Halloween as you Kris!!!! Check out the costume!
> 
> View attachment 55226



Now that was funny!!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> You want to meat whome, chevy and rich? wow!



Nooooo!!!! Whome and the double D's!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Just naughty bad.
> So now that we have the pics outta the way Ill be expecting videos next



takes more than pancakes for that


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> You're too white bread for Whome.....She likes chocolate!!!



I've already told you...she does not discriminate.



rich70 said:


> You're right. I am a white bread. But I still claim her!



Don't listen to him, I like whole grain wheat bread 



Black-Francis said:


> I want to meet all three of you......if ya know what I mean!!



I've already had my exam, thanks though.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> NICE SAVE, I SAW WHAT YOU PUT


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Nooooo!!!! Whome and the double D's!!



Damn, I thought you wanted to meet me.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Nooooo!!!! Whome and the *double D's*!!



Now _that's _funny


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> I'm going out for Halloween as you Kris!!!! Check out the costume!
> 
> View attachment 55226







whome20603 said:


> I've already told you...she does not discriminate.



Tellm bout Pharrell girl


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I am NOT bad!


 


kvj21075 said:


> takes more than pancakes for that


Ive already told you Ill make anything you want.

whome loves the bunny 


rich70 said:


> Damn, I thought you wanted to meet me.


----------



## Black-Francis

Alright kids.....I have to finish this painting....I am making big bucks for it and I have been putting it off! Be good.....Be safe....Goodnight and Godspeed!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Nooooo!!!! Whome and the double D's!!







lovinmaryland said:


> Tellm bout Pharrell girl



Where have you been all day?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Alright kids.....I have to finish this painting....I am making big bucks for it and I have been putting it off! Be good.....Be safe....Goodnight and Godspeed!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Alright kids.....I have to finish this painting....I am making big bucks for it and I have been putting it off! Be good.....Be safe....Goodnight and Godspeed!


later bf.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I've already told you...she does not discriminate.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to him, I like whole grain wheat bread



Yeah, I can pass for wheat bread. I already got my lovin for you


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> Tellm bout Pharrell girl



Hey there goldie locks...did you get anything for your hair?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Alright kids.....I have to finish this painting....I am making big bucks for it and I have been putting it off! Be good.....Be safe....Goodnight and Godspeed!



BI HUNEE


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Alright kids.....I have to finish this painting....I am making big bucks for it and I have been putting it off! Be good.....Be safe....Goodnight and Godspeed!


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Hey there goldie locks...did you get anything for your hair?



Did you decide what you were doing for a costume or where you are going?


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Alright kids.....I have to finish this painting....I am making big bucks for it and I have been putting it off! Be good.....Be safe....Goodnight and Godspeed!



biyeee


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Did you decide what you were doing for a costume or where you are going?



I'm gonna be a playboy 70's disco chick...woohooo, and we're going to Mister Days in Arlington. Where are you going?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I'm gonna be a playboy 70's disco chick...woohooo, and we're going to Mister Days in Arlington. Where are you going?



I'm working that night.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I'm gonna be a playboy 70's disco chick...woohooo, and we're going to Mister Days in Arlington. Where are you going?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Alright kids.....I have to finish this painting....I am making big bucks for it and I have been putting it off! Be good.....Be safe....Goodnight and Godspeed!


Good night John Boy 


kelb said:


> Where have you been all day?


Shopping and eating my two favorite passions... next to hot kinky sex 


whome20603 said:


> Hey there goldie locks...did you get anything for your hair?



Yeah I got some of that big sexy hair crap just a few minutes ago... spent 60 bucks on curl power, root pump and hair spray.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I'm working that night.



Come to Arlington with us...it's SOOO much fun there. We went a couple years ago for Halloween (and a few times in between just because) and I love it.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


exactly...


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Good night John Boy
> 
> Shopping and eating my two favorite passions... next to hot kinky sex
> 
> 
> Yeah I got some of that big sexy hair crap just a few minutes ago... spent 60 bucks on curl power, root pump and hair spray.


  Give me a list the next time you need stuff, chica!  I can get it for next to nothing!


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> Give me a list the next time you need stuff, chica!  I can get it for next to nothing!



Thanks for telling me that NOW

If this shiat dont work ima be super pissed off!


----------



## kvj21075

pissed off.... better than being pissed on.... unless youre into that


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> Yeah I got some of that big sexy hair crap just a few minutes ago... spent 60 bucks on curl power, root pump and hair spray.



I use big sexy hair hairspray, is that what you're talking about? It hold GREAT!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I use big sexy hair hairspray, is that what you're talking about? It hold GREAT!



I should try that.. my hair is sooo long now it just weighs down the top. I'm getting it cut saturday


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Thanks for telling me that NOW
> 
> If this shiat dont work ima be super pissed off!


If it doesn't work, return it :shrug:  It should be returnable.


----------



## 4d2008

this thread is starting to suck again.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I should try that.. my hair is sooo long now it just weighs down the top. I'm getting it cut saturday


DONT CUT YOUR HAIR


----------



## kris31280

whome20603 said:


> I use big sexy hair hairspray, is that what you're talking about? It hold GREAT!


I like Backcomb in a Bottle... that shiat lets you do all sorts of fun stuff with your hair.  It's just like, $30 a bottle is all.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Come to Arlington with us...it's SOOO much fun there. We went a couple years ago for Halloween (and a few times in between just because) and I love it.



Ohhh, I wanna go with you!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I should try that.. my hair is sooo long now it just weighs down the top. I'm getting it cut saturday



DO NOT CUT YOUR HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I should try that.. my hair is sooo long now it just weighs down the top. I'm getting it cut saturday



I got mine cut this past Saturday, I really needed it too. Do you have curly or straight hair?


----------



## whome20603

kris31280 said:


> I like Backcomb in a Bottle... that shiat lets you do all sorts of fun stuff with your hair.  It's just like, $30 a bottle is all.



Would it do anything for long curly hair?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kris31280

whome20603 said:


> Would it do anything for long curly hair?


YES.  It's like this amazing super hold that allows you to do everything you could do if you ratted your hair, but without having to do the ratting of your hair.


----------



## kvj21075

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy those are my bunnys!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy those are my bunnys!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy those are my bunnys!!!



I thought I was?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> DONT CUT YOUR HAIR





rich70 said:


> DO NOT CUT YOUR HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL just trimmed



whome20603 said:


> I got mine cut this past Saturday, I really needed it too. Do you have curly or straight hair?



It curly.. sorta.. but its so long now.. its doing nothing for me.. I think I might about 2 or 3 inches off


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> I use big sexy hair hairspray, is that what you're talking about? It hold GREAT!



yes that is what I got all the products are from that line.  Someone got me the big sexy hair shampoo and conditioner for my brithday so I figured I would get the styling products to match and hoped it all worked out.

Should I tease my curls or just use the curlers and spray and then put them in pig tails w/ a few tendrails in front?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I thought I was?



youre my bunny? thats a gay pet name


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> youre my bunny? thats a gay pet name



Damn you 4d!! You said that line would work!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Damn you 4d!! You said that line would work!!



maybe on 4D :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn you 4d!! You said that line would work!!


poor poor man... So much to learn.... Next wednesday you and I are sitting down at hooters and having a chat.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> poor poor man... So much to learn.... Next wednesday you and I are sitting down at hooters so we get two really big gay hard ons and having a chat, i need to express my love to you .



:fixed:


----------



## 4d2008

are we on CCPE 6 yet :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> are we on CCPE 6 yet :shrug:


Negatory.


----------



## whome20603

kris31280 said:


> YES.  It's like this amazing super hold that allows you to do everything you could do if you ratted your hair, but without having to do the ratting of your hair.



Ooh, really...is it like a wax or something?



kelb said:


> It curly.. sorta.. but its so long now.. its doing nothing for me.. I think I might about 2 or 3 inches off



Same here, that's exactly what I did. I'm lovin my hair right now, yesss!! I absolutely LOVE this stuff called Curls Rock (both the amplifier and the booster). It helps the curl and doesn't leave it crunchy or anything.



lovinmaryland said:


> yes that is what I got all the products are from that line.  Someone got me the big sexy hair shampoo and conditioner for my brithday so I figured I would get the styling products to match and hoped it all worked out.
> 
> Should I tease my curls or just use the curlers and spray and then put them in pig tails w/ a few tendrails in front?



I would put the pig tails in (leave a little out in the front and curl is separately) and curl your hair with a curling iron (after you put the products in of course) then spray spray SPRAY. I have a picture of what I did but I don't know how to get it to the correct size so I can upload it. I'm getting this message "Your file of 148.9 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype."


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Negatory.


wow, I wonder what all we can get away with in chit chat, if this was where it use to be I would have shut this thread down a while ago. Ive been pretty bad and still. here we are.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> are we on CCPE 6 yet :shrug:



zippy chance of that


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> Ooh, really...is it like a wax or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, that's exactly what I did. I'm lovin my hair right now, yesss!! I absolutely LOVE this stuff called Curls Rock (both the amplifier and the booster). It helps the curl and doesn't leave it crunchy or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I would put the pig tails in (leave a little out in the front and curl is separately) and curl your hair with a curling iron (after you put the products in of course) then spray spray SPRAY. I have a picture of what I did but I don't know how to get it to the correct size so I can upload it. I'm getting this message "Your file of 148.9 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype."


yes i'd love to see it I have been searching for ideas and come up w/ nothing!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> *I would put the pig tails in (leave a little out in the front and curl is separately) and curl your hair with a curling iron (after you put the products in of course) then spray spray SPRAY. *I have a picture of what I did but I don't know how to get it to the correct size so I can upload it. I'm getting this message "Your file of 148.9 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype."





so in my head im picturing the Wendys girl )


----------



## kris31280

whome20603 said:


> Ooh, really...is it like a wax or something?



No, it's a spray... it comes in a little can... which is why the price nearly chokes you, however it's a godsend miracle spray and I think I'd die if I didn't have it in my hair product line up.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> :fixed:



That wasn't funny.


----------



## whome20603

Does anyone know how I can adjust the size of the picture or whatever it is I have to do??



kvj21075 said:


> so in my head im picturing the Wendys girl )



Umm...not quite


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> That wasn't funny.


----------



## whome20603

kris31280 said:


> No, it's a spray... it comes in a little can... which is why the price nearly chokes you, however it's a godsend miracle spray and I think I'd die if I didn't have it in my hair product line up.



Sounds like Redkin's spray starch...I'll have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> poor poor man... So much to learn.... Next wednesday you and I are sitting down at hooters and having a chat.




Are y'all doing Hooter's next week?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> That wasn't funny.



haha just read that??


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> poor poor man... So much to learn.... Next wednesday you and I are sitting down at hooters and having a chat.



Did you tell all your hotties about it?


----------



## jaimommy4

rich70 said:


> Did you tell all your hotties about it?



Hey I might actually be able to go on wed.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Does anyone know how I can adjust the size of the picture or whatever it is I have to do??
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...not quite



You mean your AV?  Just rub it!


----------



## kris31280

I'm off to take a test... wish me luck!


----------



## rich70

MJ said:


> Are y'all doing Hooter's next week?





jaimommy4 said:


> Hey I might actually be able to go on wed.



Yes and You better.


----------



## kvj21075

Good Luck!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> You mean your AV?  Just rub it!



What? 

I'm trying to upload a picture of what I did with my hair for Halloween last year so lovinmaryland can see it but the file's too big or something and I don't know how to shrink/adjust it.


----------



## dn0121

kris31280 said:


> I'm off to take a test... wish me luck!



hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail

hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Did you tell all your hotties about it?


Ive been so pre occupied with star bucks today I forget to get the word out about wednesday... My bad. but look we already have some saying they are coming


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
> hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
> hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
> hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
> hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail
> hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail hope you fail


----------



## kvj21075

:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ive been so pre occupied with star bucks today I forget to get the word out about wednesday... My bad. but look we already have some saying they are coming



looks like rich has mroe people going to hooters than u do starbucks...... with out even trying ..... just saying


----------



## jaimommy4

rich70 said:


> Yes and You better.



wow a little on the demanding side arent we?


----------



## rich70

jaimommy4 said:


> wow a little on the demanding side arent we?



Not at all. I'm on the big teddy bear side


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> looks like rich has mroe people going to hooters than u do starbucks...... with out even trying ..... just saying


well Id rather be at hooters tonight as well but its a starbucks night instead so next week ITS ON!!. Toss in the fact that some of you arent aloud after dark and some are just to afraid to actually come out then ya. Getting people to sb is always a hassle. But its still a good group coming tonight.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> looks like rich has mroe people going to hooters than u do starbucks...... with out even trying ..... just saying



Some days I got it like that. So are you gonna come to Hooters next Wed?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Not at all. I'm on the big teddy bear side



^again, gay!


----------



## whome20603

*lovinmaryland...*

I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> well Id rather be at hooters tonight as well but its a starbucks night instead so next week ITS ON!!. Toss in the fact that some of you arent aloud after dark and some are just to afraid to actually come out then ya. Getting people to sb is always a hassle. But its still a good group coming tonight.



i just dont like going out of calvert mon- thurs cause of the commute i endure. Im not afraid of the dark! youre such a poophead!


----------



## kelb

I'm not going


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload


I just had another accident.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> well Id rather be at hooters tonight as well but its a starbucks night instead so next week ITS ON!!. Toss in the fact that some of you arent aloud after dark and some are just to afraid to actually come out then ya. Getting people to sb is always a hassle. But its still a good group coming tonight.



I'd be there for you tonight bro but it's too damn far for me and I have my daughter tonight. But I can always get her a moca latte.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i just dont like going out of calvert mon- thurs cause of the commute i endure. Im not afraid of the dark! youre such a poophead!



I've tried happy hours in calvert.. people dont show.. and sometimes..they dont even call!!! Yup.. thats directed at you rich!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload


----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload





PS: does anyone want to give me a massage?  My neck is fckin killing me


----------



## kvj21075

maybe if u tricked them and called them "happy endings" they would show


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload



The guy with the missing tooth is


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> maybe if u tricked them and called them "happy endings" they would show


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>



happy hour... happy endings.... its a little lie? :shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'd be there for you tonight bro but it's too damn far for me and I have my daughter tonight. But I can always get her a moca latte.



We got to get people to come to waldorf for once.


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


>



 (Better late than never)


----------



## 4d2008

STARBUCKS TONIGHT 7 PM!


not sure if Ive mentioned it today or not


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i just dont like going out of calvert mon- thurs cause of the commute i endure. Im not afraid of the dark! youre such a poophead!



where at in Calvert.  its not that far if you go to dunkin



kelb said:


> I've tried happy hours in calvert.. people dont show.. and sometimes..they dont even call!!! Yup.. thats directed at you rich!



Id goto the GT or around that area.  I work in Lusby.


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload


Teh guy on the left looks familiar to me 

Ok cool i think I may try and do my pig tails a bit lower but that looks about what I was going for.  


kelb said:


> The guy with the missing tooth is


I hope it was blacked out w/ makeup


----------



## kvj21075

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh green turtle


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I've tried happy hours in calvert.. people dont show.. and sometimes..they dont even call!!! Yup.. thats directed at you rich!



I was already on my knees once telling you I was sorry. And you want more from me?


----------



## dn0121

whome20603 said:


> I was really trying not to post this picture with the two guys in it...mostly because I don't know them  they just happened to be at the same party, lol. I can't get the other picture to upload



just crop it


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> (Better late than never)



 

wucha dressin up as for halloween?
You should go as mojo!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Way to much to catch up on.. Freakin 10 pages.



The only thing i have to say is i have experience with pornhub too.   to who ever said that.  But you have to pick through the videos.


That is all. :stepsoffsoapbox:


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> just crop it


I just had ANOTHER accident.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Way to much to catch up on.. Freakin 10 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i have to say is i have experience with pornhub too.  :high: to who ever said that.  But you have to pick through the videos.
> 
> 
> That is all. :stepsofsoapbox:



yep- im the pornhub addict


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> wucha dressin up as for halloween?
> You should go as mojo!



Thats what I was going as, Mojo. He's the baddest muhta in the land!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> yep- im the pornhub addict



 ME TOO ME TOO


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> yep- im the pornhub addict


you two are NOT allowed to be friends.


----------



## kvj21075

why not ????


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> why not ????



Too many hot girls in one spot.. his head would EXPLODE


----------



## kvj21075

thats why we all need to plan a Green Turtle in Prince Frederick night! its gettin cold out- we need to heat things up!


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


> you're.......you big dummy!!!
> 
> You have officially surpassed Mojo as "The Big Dummy"..... congratulations!!



 



kelb said:


> wucha dressin up as for halloween?
> You should go as mojo!





4d2008 said:


> I just had ANOTHER accident.







rich70 said:


> Thats what I was going as, Mojo. He's the baddest muhta in the land!!



  I'm going to try and make it this time


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> yep- im the pornhub addict







4d2008 said:


> you two are NOT allowed to be friends.





But i think i like her.


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I just had another accident.



Did you fall and bump your head?



kvj21075 said:


>



Well thank you...unless you're talking about the pirate or ballcap guy 



pcjohnnyb said:


>



Where's FFL??



kelb said:


> The guy with the missing tooth is



Aaarrr mate 



warneckutz said:


>







lovinmaryland said:


> Teh guy on the left looks familiar to me
> 
> Ok cool i think I may try and do my pig tails a bit lower but that looks about what I was going for.



I'm sure it will work out, just spray the hell out of it, lol.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Too many hot girls in one spot.. his head would EXPLODE


exactly


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> thats why we all need to plan a Green Turtle in Prince Frederick night! its gettin cold out- we need to heat things up!



 I'm in!


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> thats why we all need to plan a Green Turtle in Prince Frederick night! its gettin cold out- we need to heat things up!



We should go visit kelb when whe is working


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> I'm going to try and make it this time



Rich that's code for he wont be there YW


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> I'm in!



me too


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Too many hot girls in one spot.. his head would EXPLODE



Which head though?


----------



## kvj21075

how the hell can u guys quote so many people in one post? im still stupid and sorta new


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> We should go visit kelb when whe is working


GREAT!
now, kelb, whome, gypsy, kitty vomit juice (kvj), lovinmd, you etc......... I DONT HAVE A CLUE WHO THE HELL TO HIT ON RIGHT NOW... I need to leave this thread.


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


> just crop it



I tried and it didn't work. You're my HERO!


----------



## rich70

lovinmaryland said:


> Rich that's code for he wont be there YW



Thank you.


P.S. I still think about when you made me kiss you boobies.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> how the hell can u guys quote so many people in one post? im still stupid and sorta new



you gotta go blue, bottom left drop menu, classic style or blue, click on quotes to turn them red but then you lose the other options, I just cut & paste things I want to reply to, its less fun that way


----------



## kvj21075

Kitty Vomit Juice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love It!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Which head though?



Rich, I'm going to start an "Official List" thread for Hooters in your honor


----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> Where's FFL??



Idk, she somehow managed to get the tracking device off.
 
Seriously, idk, she hasn't been on here in awhile  (I mean, I know she's at home...but not sure why she's not been on here :shrug:  been busy I guess)


----------



## morningbell

rich70 said:


> Which head though?



love sneeze


----------



## kvj21075

So Wahts Better? Classic View? Or Blue???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Kitty Vomit Juice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love It!!!!!!!!!!


Do you see the " marks on the right? click those... then when you get to the last person you want to talk to hit the reply button. all of em will be there.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> So Wahts Better? Classic View? Or Blue???



I like classic, I think most choose blue


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> Rich, I'm going to start an "Official List" thread for Hooters in your honor



 You are the man!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> GREAT!
> now, kelb, whome, gypsy, kitty vomit juice (kvj), lovinmd, you etc......... I DONT HAVE A CLUE WHO THE HELL TO HIT ON RIGHT NOW... I need to leave this thread.





rich70 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S. I still think about when you made me kiss you boobies.



I dont remember that


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> So Wahts Better? Classic View? Or Blue???





4d2008 said:


> Do you see the " marks on the right? click those... then when you get to the last person you want to talk to hit the reply button. all of em will be there.





morningbell said:


> I like classic, I think most choose blue



Just testing


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> you gotta go blue, bottom left drop menu, classic style or blue, click on quotes to turn them red but then you lose the other options, I just cut & paste things I want to reply to, its less fun that way



wtf are you talking about woman?
I can multiquote and I use classic style 
You must be a little slow


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> Just testing


----------



## rich70

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont remember that



Jee thanks. I didn't even make an impression on you.


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> wtf are you talking about woman?
> I can multiquote and I use classic style
> You must be a little slow



I can too but I cut and paste....  how do you multi quote unless you're premo


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


>


So many gorgeous women. I dont know who to talk to. Im all


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I can too but I cut and paste.... how do you multi quote unless you're premo


I just said how a little bit ago


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> I just said how a little bit ago



thats in blue.... can't do that in classic


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I just said how a little bit ago


see u can be good looking and smart haha


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> I can too but I cut and paste....  how do you multi quote unless you're premo



You use classic..right?
well, either way...to the right of "reply with quote" and "quick reply" on the bottom right is the quotation marks...click on those for all of the posts you want to quote and they turn red.  Then reply with quote to the last one and it quotes them all.


----------



## whome20603

pcjohnnyb said:


> Idk, she somehow managed to get the tracking device off.
> 
> Seriously, idk, she hasn't been on here in awhile  (I mean, I know she's at home...but not sure why she's not been on here :shrug:  been busy I guess)



Oops, I forgot to comment here before I posted, hehe. Hadn't seen her post in awhile, though I haven't been on much either. Anyway...



morningbell said:


> I can too but I cut and paste....  how do you multi quote unless you're premo



There should be three options for you to select when you want to include someone's quote. 1) Reply with Quote, 2) Multiquote.., 3) Quick Reply. Someone mentioned awhile back that you might have to reach a certain number of posts for the 2nd option to be available...not sure though. How many do you have?


----------



## morningbell

morningbell said:


> thats in blue.... can't do that in classic



OMG....


----------



## lovinmaryland

rich70 said:


> Jee thanks. I didn't even make an impression on you.



Oh stop!! I just dont remember you kissing my tits is all


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> see u can be good looking and smart haha





pcjohnnyb said:


> You use classic..right?
> well, either way...to the right of "reply with quote" and "quick reply" on the bottom right is the quotation marks...click on those for all of the posts you want to quote and they turn red.  Then reply with quote to the last one and it quotes them all.





whome20603 said:


> There should be three options for you to select when you want to include someone's quote. 1) Reply with Quote, 2) Multiquote.., 3) Quick Reply. Someone mentioned awhile back that you might have to reach a certain number of posts for the 2nd option to be available...not sure though. How many do you have?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> see u can be good looking and smart haha


 wait what?


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


>


see how easy that was hun


----------



## rich70

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh stop!! I just dont remember you kissing my tits is all



I still  ya! You still make me  all over myself.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> OMG....


----------



## whome20603

morningbell said:


>


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I can too but I cut and paste....  how do you multi quote unless you're premo



...


----------



## kvj21075

i turned this into a stupid thread


----------



## lovinmaryland

rich70 said:


> I still  ya! You still make me  all over myself.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> see how easy that was hun



holy hell I'm dense



rich70 said:


> I still  ya! You still make me  all over myself.



I missed her b-day party I wanted to   all over her



pcjohnnyb said:


>



yeah, go ahead and laugh.....  

going to make dinner, time to be the domestic godess, later effers, I love you all


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> ...





kvj21075 said:


> i turned this into a stupid thread


This thread was stupid from CCPE #1 post #1... and by the way URVIRGO who started this thing is sofaking hot as well..


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> We should go visit kelb when whe is working


 YES YES YES!!! you should! Its in waldorf so all the waldorf people wont have to drive far!! 



4d2008 said:


> GREAT!
> now, kelb, whome, gypsy, kitty vomit juice (kvj), lovinmd, you etc......... I DONT HAVE A CLUE WHO THE HELL TO HIT ON RIGHT NOW... I need to leave this thread.



LMAO.. Your head is going to explode now isnt it? Time to get a new pair of pants


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> ...



you would, wouldn't you



kvj21075 said:


> i turned this into a stupid thread



no, I own that....


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> you would, wouldn't you



...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> GREAT!
> now, kelb, whome, gypsy, kitty vomit juice (kvj), lovinmd, you etc......... I DONT HAVE A CLUE WHO THE HELL TO HIT ON RIGHT NOW... I need to leave this thread.



You are such a slut.



4d2008 said:


> So many *gorgeous* women. I dont know who to talk to. Im all



Leaves me out.  Im a fugly fat man.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> You are such a slut.
> Leaves me out. Im a fugly fat man.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> thats why we all need to plan a Green Turtle in Prince Frederick night! its gettin cold out- we need to heat things up!




Only if B is working.  I need to see her before Dec.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ccpe has died. long live last post wins.


----------



## kris31280

Die?  NEVER!  CCPE will never die!


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> Die?  NEVER!  CCPE will never die!



made it to part 5, last post is getting a hard start


----------



## 4d2008

I WIN!   oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## kris31280

Happy Halloween people!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Happy Halloween people!


TRICK OR TRICK!


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> TRICK OR TRICK!



So who all went to Starbucks last night?


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> So who all went to Starbucks last night?


Just me and a bunch of gorgeous women. Love em all. 
Ill let them say who came and where we went.
Great time, I havent had a bad starbucks night yet.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> Just me and a bunch of gorgeous women. Love em all.
> Ill let them say who came and where we went.
> Great time, I havent had a bad starbucks night yet.



You better not be trying to steal Tigg from me    I had to fight Lugnut for her last year.


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> You better not be trying to steal Tigg from me  I had to fight Lugnut for her last year.


----------



## morningbell




----------



## 4d2008

have I mentioned I hate NMCI


----------



## whome20603

*Happy Halloweenie*


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning.  I took a nyquil way to late last night.  I had a very hard time waking up.




4d2008 said:


> Just me and a bunch of gorgeous women. Love em all.
> Ill let them say who came and where we went.
> Great time, I havent had a bad starbucks night yet.



Im pretty sure is was the Queen fanclub (dragqueens) and they played leap frog at 4d's house.



whome20603 said:


> *Happy Halloweenie*




how long did that take?


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> how long did that take?



Too freaking long


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

want a triple baconator to wake u up?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> want a triple baconator to wake u up?


hehehehe


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> want a triple baconator to wake u up?





Dont tease me.


----------



## kelb

*Happy Halloween!!!*


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *Happy Halloween!!!*


Lazy!
Whome's was better.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Lazy!
> Whome's was better.


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Lazy!
> Whome's was better.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


>



What did you say you were doing tonight?


----------



## chess

Objama 08 Mfers


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> have I mentioned I hate NMCI



nmci hates you and its junk

mojo.. tig is the special guest this weekend at roses watch out


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> What did you say you were doing tonight?



Mister Days in Arlington. You figure out what you wanna do yet?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Mister Days in Arlington. You figure out what you wanna do yet?



work


----------



## toppick08

I like this song...


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> work



What? Stop it! I thought you were dressing up and going out...?


----------



## chess

YouTube - Framing Hanley - Lollipop

this song is better


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> What? Stop it! I thought you were dressing up and going out...?



I'm dressing up for work..

hey... What are you doing next Saturday?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm dressing up for work..
> 
> hey... What are you doing next Saturday?



Its ok, I didnt invite her, she isnt even on my myspace. YET


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I'm dressing up for work..
> 
> hey... What are you doing next Saturday?



11/8? Nothing that I know of, what's up??


----------



## kvj21075

I keep sitting on my tail.....


----------



## GypsyQueen

I want more sleep...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I keep sitting on my tail.....


poor kitten


GypsyQueen said:


> I want more sleep...


Me 2, lets go home.


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> I want more sleep...



Drive to DC and I will choke you into a coma.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> poor kitten
> 
> Me 2, lets go home.


can i come too?


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> Drive to DC and I will choke you into a coma.


Im in DC  A coma will work for me


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> can i come too?


That ? should never come outta your mouth, You NEVER have to ask that. just say Ill see ya there.


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> Im in DC  A coma will work for me



Where at in DC?  I'm on 7th ST. SW


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> Drive to DC and I will choke you into a coma.



Where do you come up with some of this stuff?


----------



## GypsyQueen

I just read something on a Snapple Green Apple white tea cap. it reads ... "Your breathing rate increases when you start to type:


I didnt notice anything.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I just read something on a Snapple Green Apple white tea cap. it reads ... "Your breathing rate increases when you start to type:
> 
> 
> I didnt notice anything.


Snapple will never lie to you.


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> Where at in DC?  I'm on 7th ST. SW


crap, not really DC, just 2 miles north east of NE DC  off Kenilworth ave


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> Where at in DC?  I'm on 7th ST. SW



Send the coordinates via pm and ill send a missile


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> 11/8? Nothing that I know of, what's up??



Sleepover!


----------



## toppick08

*Infraction time...*


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> crap, not really DC, just 2 miles north east of NE DC  off Kenilworth ave



Are you going to Hooters Wednesday?


----------



## Mojo

toppick08 said:


>



   Awesome song


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> poor kitten
> 
> Me 2, lets go home.



  k. ill go take more nyquil.



Mojo said:


> Drive to DC and I will choke you into a coma.



Aw...youre so freaking sweet. 



kvj21075 said:


> can i cum too?



:fixed:  Sure can.


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> Send the coordinates via pm and ill send a missile



 

I never realized your ass muscles were so powerful, remind me never to walk up behind you.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Sleepover!



 Where?


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> Are you going to Hooters Wednesday?


hmmm im going to try, if not were going to green turtle in prince frederick soon!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> I never realized your ass muscles were so powerful, remind me never to walk up behind you.




Squats and baconators.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



I love that song!  Is that what you think of when I say sleepover?


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> Aw...youre so freaking sweet.



I'm here for you   You can also be the first customer, I'm opening a new business called "Both Hands On Your Shoulders Colonoscopy's"


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> hmmm im going to try, if not were going to green turtle in prince frederick soon!



If you're that close to DC, to shoot right over and hit Waldorf   The Green Turtle official meeting will be a different night.


----------



## morningbell

toppick08 said:


>





I think I have to go pop something


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> I never realized your ass muscles were so powerful, remind me never to walk up behind you.


You have NO idea. Speaking of which HEY GYPSY can I post that ONE pic of you on my myspace page? Its not like your face is in it 


kvj21075 said:


> hmmm im going to try, if not were going to green turtle in prince frederick soon!


I hate it when they say Ill try, or maybe, or possibly. etc etc etc


Mojo said:


> I'm here for you  You can also be the first customer, I'm opening a new business called "Both Hands On Your Shoulders Colonoscopy's"


You may feel a little bit of pressure


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> I love that song!  Is that what you think of when I say sleepover?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I love that song!  Is that what you think of when I say sleepover?


Whats the song? I cant see it.


----------



## Mojo

toppick08 said:


>



I can't wait to see you on "Busted", when she calls the cops because someone is cutting her lawn at midnight


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> If you're that close to DC, to shoot right over and hit Waldorf   The Green Turtle official meeting will be a different night.


Its outta my way, but the bf works in hughesville so maybe we will come, and when i say i will try i really will. But I warn you if i end up slitting my wrists cause of the stupid waldorf traffic..... im bleeding on you guys!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> I'm here for you   You can also be the first customer, I'm opening a new business called "Both Hands On Your Shoulders Colonoscopy's"



Are you handing out coupons? I’m cheap   Oh complimentary lube packets at the front desk right?


----------



## morningbell

Mojo said:


> I can't wait to see you on "Busted", when she calls the cops because someone is cutting her lawn at midnight



OMG!!!


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Whats the song? I cant see it.



Pop Dat Pu-say
2 Live Crew


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> You have NO idea. Speaking of which *HEY GYPSY can I post that ONE pic of you on my myspace page? Its not like your face is in it*



No you may not.  Freaking penis pimple.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Pop Dat Pu-say
> 2 Live Crew


HELL YA, I WANT TO HEAR IT!!!!!!!!!! Now I have to leave work so I can play it. oh darn


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Whats the song? I cant see it.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> No you may not.  Freaking penis pimple.


but why? Its a GREAT pic!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


OK.. you can come to the sleepover.. since you are soo innocent



whome20603 said:


>



read up a few lines


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> I can't wait to see you on "Busted", when she calls the cops because someone is cutting her lawn at midnight


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OK.. you can come to the sleepover.. since you are soo innocent


WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OK.. you can come to the sleepover.. since you are soo innocent
> 
> 
> 
> read up a few lines


I dont think you should discriminate anyone (plus that means less people for 4D)


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> but why? Its a GREAT pic!



Dont.  Be a good puppy.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I dont think you should discriminate anyone (plus that means less people for 4D)


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> but why? Its a GREAT pic!



Barely Legal material?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







kvj21075 said:


> I dont think you should discriminate anyone (plus that means less people for 4D)


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


>


I dont know how Ive always read your name wrong, i always thought it ended in nutz... but its kutz.... nutz is better, so thats whats going to stay in my head


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Barely Legal material?


yumtastic material. 

but fine I wont post it, itll just go into the archives with the rest of the photos I have that CANT get posted.


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> I dont know how Ive always read your name wrong, i always thought it ended in nutz... but its kutz.... nutz is better, so thats whats going to stay in my head



  NOT you too!!!

Don't fall into THAT category!!!


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> NOT you too!!!
> 
> Don't fall into THAT category!!!


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> NOT you too!!!
> 
> Don't fall into THAT category!!!


oh im not in that category, i dont have nutz, im a girl


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> oh im not in that category, i dont have nutz, im a girl





Not that.. the name thing...

WHY!?!


----------



## kvj21075

<--------------------- see it says KittyVomitJuice is a chick!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


>





...
...
...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> I dont know how Ive always read your name wrong, i always thought it ended in nutz... but its kutz.... nutz is better, so thats whats going to stay in my head



Warnutz Rocks!


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> <--------------------- see it says *KittyVomitJuice* is a chick!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> <--------------------- see it says KittyVomitJuice is a chick!!!!


Im so happy your keeping the name


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> Are you handing out coupons? I’m cheap   Oh complimentary lube packets at the front desk right?



It's free since you are the first customer


----------



## morningbell

Is anybody going to Hula's tonight?


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


>





Happy Halloween Mr. "Nutz"


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> yumtastic material.
> 
> but fine I wont post it, itll just go into the archives with the rest of the photos I have that CANT get posted.



If it has anything to do with rosary anal beads I don't want to see it.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Happy Halloween Mr. "Nutz"


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Is anybody going to Hula's tonight?


nope. I only know of 1 person (from the forums) thats going. BUT the bands that are playing  Should be a great time if you go.


----------



## kvj21075

4D sexy video coming your way


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> nope. I only know of 1 person (from the forums) thats going. BUT the bands that are playing  Should be a great time if you go.



You going to a party?


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> If it has anything to do with rosary anal beads I don't want to see it.



No not like that 

this pic will be just for me.


----------



## kvj21075

Im Going To Pa Tonight!!! Whoohoo


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> nope. I only know of 1 person (from the forums) thats going. BUT the bands that are playing  Should be a great time if you go.



Who is the 1 forumite?


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> OK.. you can come to the sleepover.. since you are soo innocent
> 
> read up a few lines







warneckutz said:


>



Thanks for answering my text message, you Corn Husker


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You going to a party?


yes. sorry. Not going to your place. and I even think Ill be passing it.


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> Im Going To Pa Tonight!!! Whoohoo



I'm going next week 

where are you going?


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


>





My shoulders are sore.......


----------



## morningbell

toppick08 said:


> My shoulders are sore.......



How's yer butt hole?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> 4D sexy video coming your way


Gawd I <3 U. Such a good kitten. 


morningbell said:


> Who is the 1 forumite?


Ill let her come out with that.


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> How's yer butt hole?



tight......


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> yes. sorry. Not going to your place. and I even think Ill be passing it.



If your going where I think you are going then nope!


----------



## Mojo

morningbell said:


> How's yer butt hole?



   It's always good to check on the important stuff


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> I'm going next week
> 
> where are you going?


The haunted prison!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> If your going where I think you are going then nope!


ok, wasnt really sure as Ive never been to your place I just know I have a drive ahead of me tonight. At least its not as far as PA though.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ok, wasnt really sure as Ive never been to your place I just know I have a drive ahead of me tonight. At least its not as far as PA though.


it could be to PA...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> it could be to PA...


Get rid of your baggage and Im there


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ok, wasnt really sure as Ive never been to your place I just know I have a drive ahead of me tonight. At least its not as far as PA though.


take a ride with me and i can take you all the way to heaven!!!



 yehhhh! pour the cheeziness on!


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> Happy Halloween Mr. "Nutz"



 -1 more point for you...


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Ill let her come out with that.



I was going to buy her a drink.


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


> -1 more point for you...



I'm in the negative?? 

What can I do to earn points? What if I boiled you a chicken??


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I'm in the negative??
> 
> What can I do to earn points? What if I boiled you a chicken??


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> OK.. you can come to the sleepover.. since you are soo innocent
> 
> 
> 
> read up a few lines


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



I like you!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I like you!


I dont like you.


----------



## kvj21075

i like both of you


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> No not like that
> 
> this pic will be just for me.



Good.  Send it to me, please. just so i know exactly what i got my self into please.



warneckutz said:


>


What? are you gay?  Kitty vomit juice, its essential part of  

You penis pimple.



morningbell said:


> If it has anything to do with rosary anal beads I don't want to see it.



Wow, you remember that?   I wonder where those posts went...probably went down with a ccpe thread.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> I like you!





4d2008 said:


> I dont like you.





kvj21075 said:


> i like both of you



I dont like anybody.


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


> What? are you gay?  Kitty vomit juice, its essential part of
> 
> You penis pimple.



Chill lap slut...


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I dont like you.






kvj21075 said:


> i like both of you



I love you


----------



## GypsyQueen

warneckutz said:


> Chill lap slut...



   So you are gay.


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


> Chill lap slut...



Does calling you a penis pimple put you in the negative?


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> Does calling you a penis pimple put you in the negative?



Dunno, haven't heard that one before...


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


> So you are gay.



No.


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> Does calling you a penis pimple put you in the negative?






It was getting too mushy in here anyway.  We need some more  and  and .


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Does calling you a penis pimple put you in the negative?


is that like herpes???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i like both of you





GypsyQueen said:


> I dont like anybody.





whome20603 said:


> Does calling you a penis pimple put you in the negative?


 I think Gypsy has no chance to come outta the negative with War.


----------



## lovinmaryland




----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> I think Gypsy has no chance to come outta the negative with War.



Nah, she's OK with me... I'm sure things would be A-OK during a CiP thing or something...


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> is that like herpes???



All i know is that it pusses.



4d2008 said:


> I think Gypsy has no chance to come outta the negative with War.



How do you mean?



lovinmaryland said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

warneckutz said:


> Nah, she's OK with me... I'm sure things would be A-OK during a CiP thing or something...



Yay!   I love dragqueens!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> All i know is that it pusses.



 RUN!!!!  i bet its contagious!!!! and prob smells funny!!!


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


>


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> It was getting too mushy in here anyway.  We need some more  and  and .



I see 



kvj21075 said:


> is that like herpes???



The gift that keeps on giving...



lovinmaryland said:


>



Heyyy


----------



## kvj21075

............


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ............


your bunny keeps pooping.


----------



## dn0121

..........


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> your bunny keeps pooping.


bunnies poop alot  ........  .........


----------



## kvj21075

and if u dont like it then leave!!!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> ..........


 


kvj21075 said:


> bunnies poop alot ........  .........


 


kvj21075 said:


> and if u dont like it then leave!!!


This threads gone to chit.


----------



## kvj21075

my point exactly...... what are you wearing?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my point exactly...... what are you wearing?


A wife beater and white socks.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> A wife beater and white socks.



Make it sweat socks and put on sneakers, and thats one of my biggest turn offs.


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> my point exactly...... what are you wearing?



skin


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> A wife beater and white socks and *butt plug*.



what??? i need things to be more interesting....


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Make it sweat socks and put on sneakers, and thats one of my biggest turn offs.


Next time your over 


kvj21075 said:


> My god 4d, I want my snail trail all over your face....


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> what??? i need things to be more interesting....



Correction: Bunny tail butt blug that has already been in Bacon's butt put there by Mojo while holding Bacons sholders.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Correction: Bunny tail butt blug that has already been in Bacon's butt put there by Mojo while holding Bacons sholders.


 thanks i needed to lose a pund or two.....

and 4D sorry, i thought i pmed that


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> thanks i needed to lose a *pound* or two.....
> 
> and 4D sorry, i thought i pmed that



:Fixed:


----------



## kvj21075

thanks
:hug:


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> skin



EW! Thats so 90s


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> EW! Thats so 90s



:shrug: its not my skin its lacey's


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


> :shrug: its not my skin its lacey's



It puts the lotion on its skin..................


----------



## dn0121

whome20603 said:


> It puts the lotion on it's skin..................



is that like putting the lime in the coconut?


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


> is that like putting the lime in the coconut?



I think so :shrug:


----------



## geminigrl

​


----------



## somdfunguy

whome20603 said:


> I think so :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

oooooooooooooooooooooooowuh a pickle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooowuh a pickle!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Will you tickly my pickle for a nickle?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Will you tickly my pickle for a nickle?



Its n-i-c-k-e-l you big dummy!


----------



## kvj21075

hun if its green, im not going anywhere near that thing!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

kvj21075 said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooowuh a pickle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morningbell

whome20603 said:


> It puts the lotion on its skin..................



:shudder:


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Its n-i-c-k-e-l you big dummy!


 where is the birthday boy anyways?


kvj21075 said:


> hun if its green, im not going anywhere near that thing!!!


:shrug: but yours is pink.. Itll be like easter.  
ohhhhh especially if its "that" time.





(ok Im done).


----------



## whome20603

somdfunguy said:


>







morningbell said:


> :shudder:



I can't see it


----------



## somdfunguy

whome20603 said:


>



Want to go shopping for some peep toe pumps?


----------



## morningbell

whome20603 said:


> I can't see it



sorry, its that song by Greenskeepers called Lotion

The Greenskeepers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm looking down the hole
You're looking up at me
You're cold and tired
that is easy to see
Lower the rope to you
a bucket and a light
Your membrane will be soft and smooth
and your heart will be mine.

It rubs the lotion on its skin
Or else it gets the hose again
It rubs the lotion on its skin
Or else it gets the hose again
Yes Precious, it gets the hose . . .

Wooooooo, oooh, oooh.
Wooooooo, oooh, oooh.

The look inside your eyes drives me from control
Evoking visions of my favorite casserole.
And if I eat your heart
I'll also bite your soul
And when I'm done with that
I'll use your skull as a bowl.

It rubs the lotion on its skin.
Or else it gets the hose again.
It rubs the lotion on its skin.
Or else it gets the hose again.
It gets the hose.
It puts the lotion in the basket.
It puts the lotion in the basket.
It puts the lotion in the basket.
Yes it does . . .
Put the lotion in the basket
Put the lotion in the basket . . .
Put the lotion in the basket . . .
. . . and it does.

Wooooooo, oooh, oooh.
Wooooooo, oooh, oooh.

The night is very cold
I'm feeling kind of weak.
I think I'll make myself a cap from your right buttock's cheek.
And then I will go walking with my little dog.
And then I'll bury you underneath the lawn.

It rubs the lotion on its skin.
Or else it gets the hose again.
It rubs the lotion on its skin.
Or else it gets the hose again.
Yes it does Precious..
It puts the lotion in the basket.
#####, put the lotion in the basket.
Ohh, put the lotion in the ####ing basket
#####, put the lotion in the basket.


Wooooooo, oooh, oooh.
Wooooooo, oooh, oooh.


----------



## lovinmaryland

I have to pee


----------



## morningbell

lovinmaryland said:


> I have to pee



Awesome!

BRB?


----------



## somdfunguy

lovinmaryland said:


> I have to pee



Would you like a pickle jar?


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> Would you like a pickle jar?



Thanks for knocking me up... and leaving me.. A$$ now I will have 5 kids in the trailor.. and still no daddies to help me


----------



## lovinmaryland

all better now


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


> Thanks for knocking me up... and leaving me.. A$$ now I will have 5 kids in the trailor.. and still no daddies to help me



I told you to suck on the pickle not ride it.


----------



## MsErica




----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> I told you to suck on the pickle not ride it.



You loved it and now here I am... preggers!


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## SOMDfungirl

MsErica said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Finally home. what a hard day at work.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


> Finally home. what a hard day at work.


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


>


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


>



Your costume is spooookkyyyy


----------



## somdfunguy

MsErica said:


>



Well hello there Ms Erica.  May I ask you a question?


----------



## kvj21075

your home????? bring me some lunch!!!


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> Your costume is spooookkyyyy


actually
My costume tonight and tomorrow is going to ROCK! 
I want to put it on now.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Finally home. what a hard day at work.



Im leaving early too.



SOMDfungirl said:


> Your costume is spooookkyyyy



Its a freaking scary costume isnt it.  Its fugly.


----------



## somdfunguy

kvj21075 said:


> your home????? bring me some lunch!!!



I've got a pickle for you!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> Well hello there Ms Erica.  May I ask you a question?



 You are a jerk!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


> actually
> My costume tonight and tomorrow is going to ROCK!
> I want to put it on now.



What is it?


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> What is it?


its a


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im leaving early too.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a freaking scary costume isnt it. Its fugly.


Come over 

and 

 your fugly, now Im posting that pic ON HERE!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Im leaving early too.
> 
> 
> Its a freaking scary costume isnt it.  Its fugly.



good you both can bring me lunch



somdfunguy said:


> I've got a pickle for you!




i only like to smell pickles, maybe lick them... not eat them


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Come over
> 
> and
> 
> your fugly, now Im posting that pic ON HERE!


POST POST POST POST POST


----------



## SOMDfungirl

*who*

Who do you think the $luttiest female forumite is?

We all know the male is 4d


----------



## kvj21075

SOMDfungirl said:


> Who do you think the $luttiest female forumite is?
> 
> We all know the male is 4d


you should start this in a new thread


----------



## somdfunguy

kvj21075 said:


> i only like to smell pickles, maybe lick them... not eat them



:shrug: Works for me :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> Who do you think the $luttiest female forumite is?
> 
> We all know the male is 4d




Nitwhit


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Come over
> 
> and
> 
> *your* fugly, now Im posting that pic ON HERE!



I wasn't aware i had a fugly,...oh wait, did you mean "you're"


That's right, you are stupid, i always forget.  Fugly and stupid, how unfortunate.


----------



## GypsyQueen

SOMDfungirl said:


> Who do you think the $luttiest female forumite is?
> 
> We all know the male is 4d



We all know its that Rassberry Beret lady.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I wasn't aware i had a fugly,...oh wait, did you mean "you're"
> 
> 
> That's right, you are stupid, i always forget. Fugly and stupid, how unfortunate.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLACK FRANCIS!!!


----------



## kvj21075

my vote is also for nitwhit


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLACK FRANCIS!!!



In honor of Bf. :


----------



## somdfunguy

Hapy berthday Blak Francys.  Hear iz a prezent four ewe


----------



## 4d2008

somdfunguy said:


> Hapy berthday Blak Francys. Hear iz a prezent four ewe


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> Hapy berthday Blak Francys.  Hear iz a prezent four ewe



so.. you want blak frances to suck you!?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

This thread has gone to sheeyot 
I almost read the page when I noticed "butt plug", but then I realized it wasn't worth reading


----------



## SOMDfungirl

pcjohnnyb said:


> This thread has gone to sheeyot
> I almost read the page when I noticed "butt plug", but then I realized it wasn't worth reading



This thread has jumped the shark


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


> This thread has jumped the shark



Or in your case trailer.


----------



## kelb

Anyone know anything on the bank robbery in waldorf?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Anyone know anything on the bank robbery in waldorf?


If I did I would have commented in that thread.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> If I did I would have commented in that thread.



I have a friend that works in a bank there and I'm worried.. sorry


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have a friend that works in a bank there and I'm worried.. sorry


I was just being a smart azz hun. sorry. bad time for it.


----------



## kvj21075

theres another thread on it


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I was just being a smart azz hun. sorry. bad time for it.



It is ok


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> It is ok



its not ok. you should  him and then he should have to


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> It is ok





kvj21075 said:


> its not ok. you should  him and then he should have to


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>



and then a little


----------



## somdfunguy

kvj21075 said:


> and then a little


----------



## kris31280




----------



## kvj21075

kris31280 said:


>



this thread  please try again


----------



## 4d2008

I Win!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> I Win!



nice try. wrong tread


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> nice try. wrong tread


DANG IT!!!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> DANG IT!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Guess its time to get ready for another night of sin and debachery (sp?)... Hope everyone has a great night. If all goes well santa will be opening presents tonight.

(ya, ok, thats not gonna happen, but its a nice thought).


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Guess its time to get ready for another night of sin and debachery (sp?)... Hope everyone has a great night. *If all goes well santa will be opening presents tonight.*
> (ya, ok, thats not gonna happen, but its a nice thought).


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I Win!



:snort:


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Mojo

toppick08 said:


>



 I'm ready to do work.     Actually, I'm the designated driver tonight


----------



## jwwb2000

Is it time to get the drunk on yet?


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Is it time to get the drunk on yet?



It's after 5, why not


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> It's after 5, why not



Yup.....

See I'm all ready to


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Yup.....
> 
> See I'm all ready to


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> Guess its time to get ready for another night of sin and debachery (sp?)... Hope everyone has a great night. If all goes well santa will be opening presents tonight.
> 
> (ya, ok, thats not gonna happen, but its a nice thought).


Santa could've had lots of presents if he would've kept his damn camera in the house and not out of arms reach when all the presents were being unwrapped...


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

so I woke up and can't fall back asleep. anyone else up?


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> so I woke up and can't fall back asleep. anyone else up?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


>



Finish your damn coffee and start uploading pictures


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Finish your damn coffee and start uploading pictures



Im going to run to the gas station then Ill start on it.


----------



## kris31280

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> so I woke up and can't fall back asleep. anyone else up?


I was still awake, but barely, at that time...


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

Pics are LOADED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> Pics are LOADED!!!!!!!!!



  I'll go see which ones I want to steal.  I took my damn camera last night and didn't take 1 single picture


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> I'll go see which ones I want to steal.  *I took my damn camera last night and didn't take 1 single picture *







me too.............what did you wisper to MJ, the other night at ABC.....


----------



## MJ

toppick08 said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too.............what did you wisper to MJ, the other night at ABC.....


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Pics are LOADED!!!!!!!!!



nice pics, too bad I only recognize a couple of the people in the pics


----------



## toppick08

MJ said:


>





y'all are cruel...


----------



## Mojo

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too.............what did you wisper to MJ, the other night at ABC.....





MJ said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


>





I'll PM you....


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Pics are LOADED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo

jwwb2000 said:


>



The one of you on all 4's is


----------



## jwwb2000

Mojo said:


> The one of you on all 4's is




Taking a few of those pics was interesting


----------



## ocean733

Where are these pics?  I wasn't there, but I wanna see!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Taking a few of those pics was interesting


I didnt load ALL the pics.


ocean733 said:


> Where are these pics? I wasn't there, but I wanna see!


my myspace.


----------



## ocean733

4d2008 said:


> my myspace.


 
Gotcha.  BRB


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I didnt load ALL the pics.
> 
> my myspace.



I know.  

Did you get any of the  running around?


----------



## ocean733

Hey Hottie:

Your MS makes me dizzy.  lol

Is that C dressed as the devil?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Did you get any of the  running around?


 guess not?


----------



## 4d2008

ocean733 said:


> Hey Hottie:
> 
> Your MS makes me dizzy. lol
> 
> Is that C dressed as the devil?


I think there were a few devils so I cant answer your question other then with a sure.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> guess not?


----------



## ocean733

4d2008 said:


> I think there were a few devils so I cant answer your question other then with a sure.


----------



## 4d2008

Im being so lazy right now, I am hungry but dont want to cook, I think, HEY Ill order a pizza. But my wallet is in the car and I dont even want to go out there. I think Ill starve today.


----------



## ocean733

4d2008 said:


> Im being so lazy right now, I am hungry but dont want to cook, I think, HEY Ill order a pizza. But my wallet is in the car and I dont even want to go out there. I think Ill starve today.


----------



## 4d2008

ocean733 said:


>


at least I did laundry and dishes today so I have clean clothes if I want to go out and clean dishes to cook. But no. Ill just starve instead.  I asked a friend out for a movie tonight so I need to motivate myself here soon if she can make it out other wise thats rude as hell, Hey you want to see a movie tonight, 3 hours later, never mind, Im staying on the couch dont feel like going moving.  

But then again hmmmmm maybe that could work to my advantage, her reply could be, thats ok, Ill bring some food and a couple dvds over and we can just stay in tonight 

Thats me! Always thinking!


----------



## ocean733

4d2008 said:


> at least I did laundry and dishes today so I have clean clothes if I want to go out and clean dishes to cook. But no. Ill just starve instead. I asked a friend out for a movie tonight so I need to motivate myself here soon if she can make it out other wise thats rude as hell, Hey you want to see a movie tonight, 3 hours later, never mind, Im staying on the couch dont feel like going moving.
> 
> But then again hmmmmm maybe that could work to my advantage, her reply could be, thats ok, Ill bring some food and a couple dvds over and we can just stay in tonight
> 
> Thats me! Always thinking!


 
Call her and tell her if she gets a pizza and a couple dvd's, you'll pay her back (in more ways than one.)


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Im being so lazy right now, I am hungry but dont want to cook, I think, HEY Ill order a pizza. But my wallet is in the car and I dont even want to go out there. I think Ill starve today.


I can order about 5 to be sent to your house.


----------



## 4d2008

ocean733 said:


> Call her and tell her if she gets a pizza and a couple dvd's, you'll pay her back (in more ways than one.)



But if thats the case the movies wont be watched and the pizza wont be eaten....


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I can order about 5 to be sent to your house.


Lets go to cracker barrel and get some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Lets go to cracker barrel and get some chicken noodle soup.


as long as there are no floppy tatas to view Im in.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im being so lazy right now, I am hungry but dont want to cook, I think, HEY Ill order a pizza. But my wallet is in the car and I dont even want to go out there. I think Ill starve today.



Umm, you should really memorize your credit card numbers, so in these situations you can order a pizza and pay by CC and you don't need your wallet.  Oh and Netflix or Blockbuster Online will help with the movies


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> as long as there are no floppy tatas to view Im in.


----------



## ocean733

tyky said:


> Umm, you should really memorize your credit card numbers, so in these situations you can order a pizza and pay by CC and you don't need your wallet. Oh and Netflix or Blockbuster Online will help with the movies


 
Yeah, but that's a lot of work.  

I think I know mine by heart now.


----------



## ocean733

Is it dreary out down in SOMD?  It's definitely a lazy day here.  No sunshine.


----------



## 4d2008

ocean733 said:


> Is it dreary out down in SOMD? It's definitely a lazy day here. No sunshine.


I went out earlier and it was just ok out. I already miss summer time


----------



## ocean733

4d2008 said:


> I went out earlier and it was just ok out. I already miss summer time


 
I always miss summer (thus, the username Ocean.  )

I'm not ready for cold weather yet.


----------



## kvj21075

omg i ate mcdonalds.... i think im going to die now...


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> *omg i ate mcdonalds*.... i think im going to die now...







I love Mickey D's


----------



## kvj21075

but i think theyre trying to kill me  thats never good...


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> But if thats the case the movies wont be watched and the pizza wont be eaten....
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!



  If you can't even get your wallet out of the car, somehow I don't think the chick is going to be to impressed with you 




kvj21075 said:


> omg i ate mcdonalds.... i think im going to die now...


----------



## dn0121

I cooked a big lunch, and have dinner going in the crock.  I was going to change the oil in the car but with the time change its going to get dark too soon so I will just sit on the couch, get fat, watch football, and sleep.

PS then a little bow chicka wow wow


----------



## kvj21075

sooooo last night i got hit on by an old black guy, but i let him slide since he won 2 superbowls with the Steelers... (along time ago lol)


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> sooooo last night i got hit on by an old black guy, but i let him slide since he won 2 superbowls with the Steelers... (along time ago lol)


I was hit on by mojo last night


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> sooooo last night i got hit on by an old black guy, but i let him slide since he won 2 superbowls with the Steelers... (along time ago lol)



where did you let him slide into?


----------



## kvj21075

nothing- i dont care if he had his superbowl ring on, he was old! and i dont knowwhat mojo looks like, so either "congratulations", or "im sorry".


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> nothing- i dont care if he had his superbowl ring on



I will let it be.  Im sure 4d knows what could have been typed next.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I will let it be. Im sure 4d knows what could have been typed next.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> I was hit on by mojo last night


You?!?!?  He was giving Anna Nicole a run for her money trying to see who could pull my bodice down more!  Dirty bastard!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kris31280 said:


> You?!?!?  He was giving Anna Nicole a run for her money trying to see who could pull my bodice down more!  Dirty bastard!


well... who pulled it down more???


----------



## kris31280

kvj21075 said:


> well... who pulled it down more???


Ya know... between my bodice being ripped down, being bit by a vampire, the crazy ringing of the church bells, the kisses, and the good game lessons, I'm not really sure :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

kris31280 said:


> Ya know... between my bodice being ripped down, being bit by a vampire, the crazy ringing of the church bells, the kisses, and the good game lessons, I'm not really sure :shrug:


well.... then who got it up more???


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> You?!?!?  He was giving Anna Nicole a run for her money trying to see who could pull my bodice down more!  Dirty bastard!



That's gross!


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


>


Coming from you, that's a compliment :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

gonna' be a long day.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> I was hit on by mojo last night



 Bastard, you're the one that grabbed me from behind.



kris31280 said:


> You?!?!?  He was giving Anna Nicole a run for her money trying to see who could pull my bodice down more!  Dirty bastard!







GypsyQueen said:


> Morning



   "Swing"


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Bastard, you're the one that grabbed me from behind.


:shrug: point?


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: point?



Dirty, drunk ass Santa


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Dirty, drunk ass Santa


Santa looked everywhere this weekend. Found no naughty ones and didnt get to open one present. Santa is PISSED!!!!


----------



## Chain729

Mojo said:


> Bastard, you're the one that grabbed me from behind.



Santa wasn't the one copping a feel of my ass.


----------



## Mojo

Chain729 said:


> Santa wasn't the one copping a feel of my ass.



  That must have been right after you made it rain


----------



## kvj21075

can some one bring me somes alcohols to work????


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> can some one bring me somes alcohols to work????



Sounds like you already had some this morning


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> Sounds like you already had some this morning


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Santa wasn't the one copping a feel of my ass.



Wasn't that the naughty school girl who said she was going to rape you while the oblivious bearded lady looked on?


----------



## Chain729

Mojo said:


> That must have been right after you made it rain



I was planning on showing off with distance, but apparently my hose was set to "wide spread pattern."


----------



## Mojo

Chain729 said:


> I was planning on showing off with distance, but apparently my hose was set to "wide spread pattern."


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


>



Any pictures from your strip tease?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Santa looked everywhere this weekend. Found no naughty ones and didnt get to open one present. Santa is PISSED!!!!



awww.   Did you get anyone to sit on your lap?


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Any pictures from your strip tease?


no.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> awww.  Did you get anyone to sit on your lap?


Not even you 
(your pics were posted on my page). (thanks for not deleting that ONE).


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Santa looked everywhere this weekend. Found no naughty ones and didnt get to open one present. Santa is PISSED!!!!


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>








Good morning to everyone else


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Wasn't that the naughty school girl who said she was going to rape you while the oblivious bearded lady looked on?



I was molested by the pimp.  I think he got confused by the long hair.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Good morning to everyone else


Canx your party yet for Saturday?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Canx your party yet for Saturday?



LOL Nope.. drunk girls and a sleepover.. sorry.. never going to happen. I'm going to get stuff to make cupcakes too!


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> LOL Nope.. drunk girls and a sleepover.. sorry.. never going to happen. I'm going to get stuff to make cupcakes too!



  I'm sending the bearded lady over there.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> LOL Nope.. drunk girls and a sleepover.. sorry.. never going to happen. I'm going to get stuff to make *cupcakes* too!


I see youve noticed my new back ground on myspace  Coming out Wednesday?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I see youve noticed my new back ground on myspace  Coming out Wednesday?


----------



## Radiant1

Mojo said:


> I'm sending the bearded lady over there.



If she's going then I'm ditching 4d's party and crashing kelbs!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> If she's going then I'm ditching 4d's party and crashing kelbs!


Lost another one to Kelb!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I see youve noticed my new back ground on myspace  Coming out Wednesday?





 Hooters?



Radiant1 said:


> If she's going then I'm ditching 4d's party and crashing kelbs!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Hooters?


Ya, What time is Poot? you cant tell me its all day AND all night.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ya, What time is Poot? you cant tell me its all day AND all night.



Its not till 7 but its at Caddys in st. marys


----------



## kvj21075

if u want people to come to your party, maybe u should start growing boobs :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

kvj21075 said:


> if u want people to come to your party, maybe u should start growing boobs :shrug:


Boobs are overrated...


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> if u want people to come to your party, maybe u should start growing boobs :shrug:


that was aimed at 4D


----------



## kvj21075

kris31280 said:


> Boobs are overrated...


i dont think boobs are overrated


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> i dont think boobs are overrated


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> Boobs are overrated...


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



See you sat night right?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> if u want people to come to your party, maybe u should start growing boobs :shrug:



I'm sure his party will be FULL of boobs


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> See you sat night right?



Oh yes......I'll bring the wood....


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm sure his party will be FULL of boobs


Geeze!!!SHHHHHH!!!! I was hoping maybe he would start taking some hormones to grow some boobs just to beat your party!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i dont think boobs are overrated


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> Oh yes......I'll bring the wood....



 mmmmmm wood.... 


kvj21075 said:


> Geeze!!!SHHHHHH!!!! I was hoping maybe he would start taking some hormones to grow some boobs just to beat your party!



More like acting like boobs.. not literally..


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> mmmmmm wood....
> 
> 
> More like acting like boobs.. not literally..


ohhhhhh weird mental image.....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Oh yes......I'll bring the wood....


Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got back from the gas station. Spent 100 just on a few bottles of liqour. I still need to get the food.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from the gas station. Spent 100 just on a few bottles of liqour. I still need to get the food.


are u coming to my work???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> are u coming to my work???


Only if I get a happy ending.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from the gas station. Spent 100 just on a few bottles of liqour. I still need to get the food.



There is some stuff in my freezer if ya want it for Saturday, ie hot dogs, smoked sausages, ect.  

JLMK


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhhh weird mental image.....



You should have seen the nipples on Jameo's boobs


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from the gas station. Spent 100 just on a few bottles of liqour. I still need to get the food.



My man....the wood is free.....


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> mmmmmm wood....
> 
> 
> More like acting like boobs.. not literally..



Who's a naughty girl?  huh? who is a f***ing naughty girl?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> There is some stuff in my freezer if ya want it for Saturday, ie hot dogs, smoked sausages, ect.
> 
> JLMK


Im letting you know 


Mojo said:


> You should have seen the nipples on Jameo's boobs


CLASSIC! 


toppick08 said:


> My man....the wood is free.....


NOT IF YOU TAKE IT ALL TO HER!!!!!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> My man....the wood is free.....



mmMMMMMMMmmmmmm fREE WOOD 



GypsyQueen said:


> Who's a naughty girl?  huh? who is a f***ing naughty girl?



 YOU ARE!!!!! Come here!!!!!


----------



## Radiant1

Mojo said:


> You should have seen the nipples on Jameo's boobs



And primitively pierced!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Im letting you know
> 
> CLASSIC!
> 
> *NOT IF YOU TAKE IT ALL TO HER!!!!!*




I'm bringing it to you.......


----------



## jwwb2000

Mojo said:


> You should have seen the nipples on Jameo's boobs





I have a pic of them being pierced too


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> My man....the wood is free.....





4d2008 said:


> NOT IF YOU TAKE IT ALL TO HER!!!!!





toppick08 said:


> I'm bringing it to you.......



 Toppick


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> [/b]
> 
> I'm bringing it to you.......


TOPIC IS BRINGING ME HIS WOOD 

 No wait  That doesnt sound good. Kelb is taking all the women, Topic is bringing his wood, Jwwb has sausage for me???? THIS PARTY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Im letting you know


----------



## kvj21075

thats why they call them "sausage fests"


----------



## clevalley

4d2008 said:


> TOPIC IS BRINGING ME HIS WOOD
> 
> No wait  That doesnt sound good. Kelb is taking all the women, Topic is bringing his wood, Jwwb has sausage for me???? THIS PARTY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds like they are trying to plug some holes, stick you underwater to see if you bubble...

... this is a beach party, right?  Plenty of water... I'm just saying... :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> TOPIC IS BRINGING ME HIS WOOD
> 
> No wait  That doesnt sound good. Kelb is taking all the women, Topic is bringing his wood, *Jwwb has sausage for me*???? THIS PARTY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Since you don't seem to care for boobies, I had to bring ya something else you would be more interested in :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Since you don't seem to care for boobies, I had to bring ya something else you would be more interested in :shrug:


Do I need to go THERE?


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> *mmMMMMMMMmmmmmm fREE WOOD *
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE!!!!! Come here!!!!!



Girl, if you are paying for wood,  you need to look in the mirror.  You could be getting paid, Hottie McHotterson.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Do I need to go THERE?





Nah....


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> TOPIC IS BRINGING ME HIS WOOD
> 
> No wait  That doesnt sound good. Kelb is taking all the women, Topic is bringing his wood, Jwwb has sausage for me???? THIS PARTY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



COUGH COUGH ghey COUGH COUGH



GypsyQueen said:


> Girl, if you are paying for wood,  you need to look in the mirror.  You could be getting paid, Hottie McHotterson.



 HAHA I dont pay for anything.. although I would pay for toppicks wood


----------



## Mojo

jwwb2000 said:


> I have a pic of them being pierced too



She told me her Grandma did it 



4d2008 said:


> TOPIC IS BRINGING ME HIS WOOD
> 
> No wait  That doesnt sound good. Kelb is taking all the women, Topic is bringing his wood, Jwwb has sausage for me???? THIS PARTY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





jwwb2000 said:


> Since you don't seem to care for boobies, I had to bring ya something else you would be more interested in :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> HAHA I dont pay for anything.. although I would pay for toppicks wood



Have you seen all the bumps and crap it has all over it


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Have you seen all the bumps and crap it has all over it



Apparantly... you have!


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Apparantly... you have!



He tried to deliver it to my house last week


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> He tried to deliver it to my house last week




Nice!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> He tried to deliver it to my house last week


----------



## clevalley

Mojo said:


> He tried to place it in my prison wallet last week



:fixed:


----------



## Mojo

clevalley said:


> :fixed:



   Thank god my real wallet was in there blocking him.


----------



## Chain729

Mojo said:


> Thank god my real wallet was in there blocking him.



Stop playing.  The only reason you turned him away was because your wife only lets you play with MK.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I see youve noticed my new back ground on myspace  Coming out Wednesday?



LOL  it looks familiar too


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> LOL it looks familiar too


of course it does


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> LOL  it looks familiar too



Thanks for being my new friend


----------



## islandgrl




----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> of course it does



It took me a while to clean up after that photo shoot.  Those girls were some of the wildest I've been around this month.


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Thanks for being my new friend


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> It took me a while to clean up after that photo shoot. Those girls were some of the wildest I've been around this month.


I love women.


----------



## kelb

islandgrl said:


>


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I love women.



 me too!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> me too!



 me 3


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> me 3



4...


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> me too!



Kelb did you post a pic of your costume?


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Kelb did you post a pic of your costume?


Her costume was great so was B.B.'s did you ever get that email I sent ya? You never replied if you did :shrug: It was a HUGE file so not sure if it worked or not.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Kelb did you post a pic of your costume?



BB's is my new AV.. 

I didnt post mine here because you can tell its me.. I'll e-mail it to you!


----------



## dn0121

That was a pretty faulking nice costume.  Both you and the person in your avatar were the best I saw this year.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Kelb did you post a pic of your costume?



Its sent but its animated so if you cant see it lemme know. I'll send you the other 3


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Its sent but its animated so if you cant see it lemme know. I'll send you the other 3



K I'll send you mine too


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> That was a pretty faulking nice costume.  Both you and the person in your avatar were the best I saw this year.



LOL nice siggy!!!

You know.. the siggys that people have of me make me look like a dumb slut


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> That was a pretty faulking nice costume.  Both you and the person in your avatar were the best I saw this year.



Thank you! I think we both are creative


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> LOL nice siggy!!!
> 
> You know.. the siggys that people have of me make me look like a dumb slut



LOL I just read this after I erased it.


----------



## kelb

*Lovin!!!*

G!!!D!!! Honey.. you look HOT in that!!! whew.. nice shoes...


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> LOL I just read this after I erased it.



I don't mind.. I do say stupid things


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> G!!!D!!! Honey.. you look HOT in that!!! whew.. nice shoes...



aww c'mon I want to see.  be like Barrack and redistribute the wealth


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> aww c'mon I want to see.  be like Barrack and redistribute the wealth



LOL shes on  myspace page! and I think you are friends with


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> I don't mind.. I do say stupid things



yah I figured you didn't but I just was looking for something new.  oh and I edited my post about the wine tasting.  basically it says I go past blue wind everyday so if you wanted a person to look in there for you I could. I've been wanting to check the place out for a while anyways.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> G!!!D!!! Honey.. you look HOT in that!!! whew.. nice shoes...


Thanks... I stil havent gotten yours


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> yah I figured you didn't but I just was looking for something new.  oh and I edited my post about the wine tasting.  basically it says I go past blue wind everyday so if you wanted a person to look in there for you I could. I've been wanting to check the place out for a while anyways.



OMG that would be great!!!!!! THANK YOU


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> I love women.



I don't.  I just love T&A.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Thanks... I stil havent gotten yours


I just resent it. Can you see myspace at work?



Chain729 said:


> I don't.  I just love T&A.



 ME 2


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> OMG that would be great!!!!!! THANK YOU



you would have to tell me what to look for because I still don't get it.  

a bag to set the wine in?  wouldn't a bottle be better? seems like it would run out of the bag unless it is plastic.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> you would have to tell me what to look for because I still don't get it.
> 
> a bag to set the wine in?  wouldn't a bottle be better? seems like it would run out of the bag unless it is plastic.



Good thing you are cute!!!

Actually I just got some great advice from someone just now.. I think I have it all covered if the set I ordered doesnt come in!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Good thing you are cute!!!
> 
> Actually I just got some great advice from someone just now.. I think I have it all covered if the set I ordered doesnt come in!


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Thanks... I stil havent gotten yours



Did ya get it yet?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chain729 said:


> I don't.  I just love T&A.



So you aren't a homosexual?


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> I don't.  I just love T&A.



<insert transexual comment here>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> So you aren't a homosexual?


Love the new av.


----------



## dn0121

Vampires love Baconators


----------



## dn0121

Radiant1 said:


> <insert transexual comment here>



When I first saw you AV I thought it said Obama shield activated.


----------



## Radiant1

dn0121 said:


> When I first saw you AV I thought it said Obama shield activated.



That too!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Radiant1 said:


> <insert transexual comment here>



 



4d2008 said:


> Love the new av.



Thanks.  Me too...



dn0121 said:


> Vampires love Baconators



  This is true:  I think i like you.



dn0121 said:


> When I first saw you AV I thought it said Obama shield activated.



:


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> When I first saw you AV I thought it said Obama shield activated.



It should say that!


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> <insert transexual comment here>



:narroweyes:  Why'd I take you off of iggy?


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> This is true:  I think i like you.



 thats good as long as you dont kill me we can be friends



Radiant1 said:


> That too!



 



kelb said:


> It should say that!


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> thats good as long as you dont kill me we can be friends



I do what i want.


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> :narroweyes:  Why'd I take you off of iggy?



Because i know You better than anyone who walks this earth, am the only one brave enough to give You the hard time that i do, i quickly forgive You Your faults, and You just can't get enough of me! 

I'm sure my big boobs and decent ass have nothing to do with it.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I do what i want.


No you dont.


----------



## jwwb2000

pulling up a chair now.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> pulling up a chair now.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> I do what i want.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> No you dont.


Taking to long for a response. need another


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Because i know You better than anyone who walks this earth, am the only one brave enough to give You the hard time that i do, i quickly forgive You Your faults, and You just can't get enough of me!
> 
> I'm sure my big boobs and decent ass have nothing to do with it.



One of those isn't true, I'll let you guess which.

Those only work when they're put to use and/or can be counted on being put to use.  you should pay attention to history.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


>



 

 that was fun.



4d2008 said:


> Taking to long for a response. need another



Some of us actually work.  You know W-O-R-K.  WORK. Say it with me.  WwwwOoooRrrrKkkk


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> that was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us actually work.  You know W-O-R-K.  WORK. Say it with me.  WwwwOoooRrrrKkkk



What are you doing in Chains lap


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> that was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us actually work. You know W-O-R-K. WORK. Say it with me. WwwwOoooRrrrKkkk


Im at home


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Im at home



thats even worse cuz you have no excuse for being on the forum wasting time!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Mojo said:


> What are you doing in Chains lap



Please, Chain is far from being Satan, although he does talk a big game that is quite intriguing and all the same, over rated.



4d2008 said:


> Im at home



Ill be right over to show you what work is all about.  :giggleslikebaby:


----------



## Mojo

GypsyQueen said:


> Please, Chain is far from being Satan, although he does talk a big game that is quite intriguing and all the same, over rated.



  I'm saying 100 Hail Mary's for you right now.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Ill be right over to show you what work is all about.  :giggleslikebaby:



Quick 4d print this out to mezmories her.  I'll send the cupcake twins over and you can have a party.


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> I'm saying 100 Hail Mary's for you right now.



Go get the rosary anal Beads


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


> Please, Chain is far from being Satan, although he does talk a big game that is quite intriguing and all the same, over rated.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be right over to show you what work is all about.  :giggleslikebaby:



And you mystically know what I'm into and what I'm not... how?


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> One of those isn't true, I'll let you guess which.
> 
> Those only work when they're put to use and/or can be counted on being put to use.  you should pay attention to history.



What do i have to do to get You to put me on iggy again?  It's more fun that way!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Ill be right over to show you what work is all about. :giggleslikebaby:


all talk


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Quick 4d print this out to mezmories her.  I'll send the *cupcake *twins over and you can have a party.



 when I see that word I think of a few forumites.. is that wrong?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Quick 4d print this out to mezmories her. I'll send the cupcake twins over and you can have a party.


you are deffinately my brother 


Chain729 said:


> And you mystically know what I'm into and what I'm not... how?


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Quick 4d print this out to mezmories her.  I'll send the cupcake twins over and you can have a party.


----------



## dn0121

Chain729 said:


> And you mystically know what I'm into and what I'm not... how?



shes got spytech


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Go get the rosary anal Beads



I wasnt going to say it. 



Chain729 said:


> And you mystically know what I'm into and what I'm not... how?


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


>



Which means...


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chain729 said:


> Which means...



Oh bs! i know, youre full of it. you dont have to say it.


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh bs! i know, youre full of it. you dont have to say it.



Not many people have a clue about what I really do.  R1 won't talk about it and the other one can't tell the truth to save her life.  She'd lie about the answer to 1+1.  Seriously... What kind of person is too crazy to be trusted to operate a shovel or make sandwhiches?  One you really want to trust?

Now, child, go back to playing with your dollies.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chain729 said:


> Not many people have a clue about what I really do.  R1 won't talk about it and the other one can't tell the truth to save her life.  She'd lie about the answer to 1+1.  Seriously... What kind of person is too crazy to be trusted to operate a shovel or make sandwhiches?  One you really want to trust?
> 
> Now, child, go back to playing with your dollies.



Why do you get so worked up.  Im just yoking.  Stoopid.

And dont make fun of my dollies, as there is one that looks just like you.  Btw, how do your eyes feel?


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Which means...





GypsyQueen said:


> Oh bs! i know, youre full of it. you dont have to say it.




Seriously, I wish you two would just get together for at least one night and show each other your thing, or not thing as the case may be, and be done with it. 

Who knows maybe we'll have a happy couple in the making.


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> Seriously, I wish you two would just get together for at least one night and show each other your thing, or not thing as the case may be, and be done with it.
> 
> Who knows maybe we'll have a happy couple in the making.


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


>



I'm sorry Ford I know you want her for yourself.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Radiant1 said:


> Seriously, I wish you two would just get together for at least one night and show each other your thing, or not thing as the case may be, and be done with it.
> 
> Who knows maybe we'll have a happy couple in the making.



But im happily taken.  I just like to mess with him because he gets so touchy.



Radiant1 said:


> I'm sorry Ford I know you want her for yourself.



Aww, dont break is little heart.  I like him.


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> you are deffinately my brother



Wow! You butchered that word!

d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y......you big dummy!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> I'm sorry Ford I know you want her for yourself.


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Wow! You butchered that word!
> 
> d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y......you big dummy!


dammit!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> dammit!



D-A-M-N-I-T!


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Seriously, I wish you two would just get together for at least one night and show each other your thing, or not thing as the case may be, and be done with it.
> 
> Who knows maybe we'll have a happy couple in the making.



you posting My bail?


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> D-A-M-N-I-T!


nope. its dammit on here but thanks


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chain729 said:


> you posting My bail?



I think 4D has verified she is legal, or is that barely legal?


----------



## Chain729

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think 4D has verified she is legal, or is that barely legal?



They have laws against a few things mentioned in the 10 Commandments...


----------



## Black-Francis

SoMDGirl42 said:


> D-A-M-N-I-T!



Dammit is correct....

Damn it is two words....

Leave 4door alone Girl!!


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> They have laws against a few things mentioned in the 10 Commandments...


She's married?


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> you posting My bail?




Yeah sure.  Just give me your card beforehand, I remember your pin #.


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> She's married?



Wrong one.



Radiant1 said:


> Yeah sure.  Just give me your card beforehand, I remember your pin #.



your idea YOU pay for it.


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> Seriously, I wish you two would just get together for at least one night and show each other your thing, or not thing as the case may be, and be done with it.
> 
> Who knows maybe we'll have a happy couple in the making.



She doesn't have the proper id.


----------



## lovinmaryland

I'm eating gobstoppers


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm eating gobstoppers



are you saying how big they are?



PS: while licking your lips?


----------



## Radiant1

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm eating gobstoppers





Good for you, now make us all happy and stop your gob already.


----------



## lovinmaryland

pcjohnnyb said:


> are you saying how big they are?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: while licking your lips?


No silly goose 


Radiant1 said:


> Good for you, now make us all happy and stop your gob already.


----------



## 4d2008

I need a life.. Who wants to do something tonight?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I need a life.. Who wants to do something tonight?



Where to find a life


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Where to find a life


----------



## dn0121

Im not sure what we are up to tonight. I know a trip to the pharmacy is in my future though.


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Im not sure what we are up to tonight. I know a trip to the pharmacy is in my future though.



Get better!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> No silly goose






4d2008 said:


> I need a life.. Who wants to do something tonight?



I do...
but I have class...sooooooo...


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> Get better!



oh thank you!! but its not for me its for my pooch.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Im not sure what we are up to tonight. I know a trip to the pharmacy is in my future though.



You have something important to do tonight !


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> oh thank you!! but its not for me its for my pooch.



Get better puppy!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> You have something important to do tonight !



k but I get top bunk


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> Get better puppy!



you're schweete


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I need a life.. Who wants to do something tonight?




I'm ordering chinese food and it's a movie night.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Well  arent you all just the nicest people.

Dont worry i love old people.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Well arent you all just the nicest people.
> 
> Dont worry i love old people.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>



 Was i talking to you???!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Was i talking to you???!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>



You are boring me.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> You are boring me.


----------



## 4d2008

Aaron2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> Aaron2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


You truly are *special*


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Aaron2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> ::


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> Aaron2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



My childhood image of Santa has once again been destroyed.


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> My childhood image of Santa has once again been destroyed.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> You truly are *special*


----------



## GypsyQueen

Sleep? Baby come back! you can blame it all on meeeee.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Sleep? Baby come back! you can blame it all on meeeee.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>



I want my sleep back.  I need my nigh nigh.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> I want my sleep back.  I need my nigh nigh.



Me too, I woke up at 6am and I only like to see 6 on my clock 1 time a day, darn time change has me all messed up


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I want my sleep back. I need my nigh nigh.


 but Im willing to bet its your own fault as to why you didnt get any sleep


----------



## kvj21075

good morning sexy people


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> but Im willing to bet its your own fault as to why you didnt get any sleep



Im a nun, i dont have fun.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> good morning sexy people



 Hi


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im a nun, i dont have fun.


I know.


----------



## jwwb2000

I slept for close to 12 hours last night


----------



## kvj21075

doc gave me some muscle relaxers  i cant wait to not be in pain anymore


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I slept for close to 12 hours last night


time change messed you up that bad? or just tired?


kvj21075 said:


> doc gave me some muscle relaxers  i cant wait to not be in pain anymore


now we can finish the kamasutra book we started.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> time change messed you up that bad? or just tired?
> 
> now we can finish the kamasutra book we started.


ok but please stop licking my a** so much, it is not icecream


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> ok but please stop licking my a** so much, it is not icecream


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> time change messed you up that bad? or just tired?




I have no clue.  I was super sleepy after eating the chinese food so sat down on couch for a nap.  Next thing I knew it was 9 pm then went straight upstairs to go nite nite.  Didn't get up until 6:30 this morning.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I have no clue.  I was super sleepy after eating the chinese food so sat down on couch for a nap.  Next thing I knew it was 9 pm then went straight upstairs to go nite nite.  Didn't get up until 6:30 this morning.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I have no clue.  I was super sleepy after eating *cat and dog* so sat down on couch for a nap.  Next thing I knew it was 9 pm then went straight upstairs to go nite nite.  Didn't get up until 6:30 this morning.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


>



I'm sure I have eaten my fair share of dog when I had food in Tijuana and Rosarita.  It really doesn't bother me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm sure I have eaten my fair share of dog when I had food in Tijuana and Rosarita.  It really doesn't bother me.



I only ate Lobster when in Rosarita for that exact reason


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok but please stop licking my a** so much, it is not icecream


Dont even tell me you dont like it.


----------



## jwwb2000

lovinmaryland said:


> I only ate Lobster when in Rosarita for that exact reason



A bartender from Papas and Beer took me to some place for the best fried shrimp tacos.  There is no way in hell I could find it again if I even tried


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Dont even tell me you dont like it.


my only complaint is that i wish i had two a**es


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my only complaint is that i wish i had two a**es


I know of some people we can get involved in this.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I know of some people we can get involved in this.


ill bring the food


----------



## Hoover

4d2008 said:


> I know of some people we can get involved in this.


----------



## 4d2008

Hoover said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

Damn meetings.  Im going out for another cigg.  So much for trying to quit.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Damn meetings.  Im going out for another cigg.  So much for trying to quit.


ewwwwwwww dont be a quiter


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Damn meetings. Im going out for another cigg. So much for trying to quit.


Im making the call today for drugs, we can quit together.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im making the call today for drugs, we can quit together.


why do u guys want to leave me????


----------



## jwwb2000

If I don't have them, I don't smoke them.  Guess after this pack I have, I just won't buy anymore.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why do u guys want to leave me????


First you have to be WITH us.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> If I don't have them, I don't smoke them. Guess after this pack I have, I just won't buy anymore.


I cant do that, especially with saturday coming up.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> First you have to be WITH us.


Im telling you thats just toooo much sexy!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> Im telling you thats just toooo much sexy!!!


but just in case i love cream cheese


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> but just in case i love cream cheese


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I cant do that, especially with saturday coming up.



 Saturday!


----------



## GypsyQueen

?  Its dying!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

I win!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> I win!!!!



Wrong thread, Bunny Poo


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> ? Its dying!!!!


I noticed 


kvj21075 said:


> I win!!!!


I win 


Starbucks 7pm tonight


----------



## kvj21075

bunny pooo ........  ........





                          ..............  .......









........


----------



## GypsyQueen

I want to go to a spa.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I want to go to a spa.


need a facial????


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> need a facial????


----------



## Kitten143

HI EVERYONE. LONG TIME NO TALK.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I want to go to a spa.


lets go.


Kitten143 said:


> HI EVERYONE. LONG TIME NO TALK.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> lets go.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Kitten143 said:


> HI EVERYONE. LONG TIME NO TALK.



Look Ford is your girlfriend!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>





GypsyQueen said:


> Look Ford is your girlfriend!


I know, I already said


----------



## kelb

Morning..er um.. afternoon


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Morning..er um.. afternoon


----------



## kris31280

Things to do today:
Vote 
Laundry 
Algebra Homework 
Get free coffee from Starbucks for voting 
Go to Michael's to finish costume
Clear at least 5 files off my desk 
Figure out what's for dinner.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## kelb

Everyone vote today?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Everyone vote today?



Yeah.  I voted for Subway but my company ended up going to McDonald's for lunch 

 
Not really.  I did vote this morning though  You?


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


> Everyone vote today?


Absolutely!  It was my civic duty to do and I did it... but I'm sure I caused someone to chuckle because I hesitated not once, but twice, but twice before going "#### it" (audibly) and pushed the button to vote for .


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Everyone vote today?


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


>



I just voted.


----------



## Radiant1

kelb said:


> Everyone vote today?



Yes I did with my...
*OBAMA SHIELD ACTIVATED!!!!!*​


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I just voted.


Ill vote tomorrow


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Ill vote tomorrow



 dumbass


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> dumbass


----------



## Gtmustang88

absentee ballot


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> Absolutely!  It was my civic duty to do and I did it... but I'm sure I caused someone to chuckle because I hesitated not once, but twice, but twice before going "#### it" (audibly) and pushed the button to vote for .



I know who you voted for...


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


> I know who you voted for...


That's cuz you have my myspace 

Whatever... it is what it is... and it's been well vocalized by myself that I had absolutely no loyalty to one candidate over the other.

It's done, it's over with, and what will be will be :shrug:


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> That's cuz you have my myspace
> 
> Whatever... it is what it is... and it's been well vocalized by myself that I had absolutely no loyalty to one candidate over the other.
> 
> It's done, it's over with, and what will be will be :shrug:



 yup..


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> That's cuz you have my myspace
> 
> Whatever... it is what it is... and it's been well vocalized by myself that I had absolutely no loyalty to one candidate over the other.
> 
> It's done, it's over with, and what will be will be :shrug:



I'm sure you did your best to be informed on the issues and voted your conscience the best you could like the majority of us did.  Personally I can't fault anyone for that.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Radiant1 said:


> I'm sure you did your best to be informed on the issues and voted your conscience the best you could like the majority of us did.  Personally I can't fault anyone for that.



Agreed.  Im not going to say i strongly agree with either one, but i know i did not what one of them to be pres. so i voted the opposite way.


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> That's cuz you have my myspace
> 
> Whatever... it is what it is... and it's been well vocalized by myself that I had absolutely no loyalty to one candidate over the other.
> 
> It's done, it's over with, and what will be will be :shrug:




Doesn't it feel good to get it over with? Now if BF would get home so we can go!


----------



## Radiant1

GypsyQueen said:


> Agreed.  Im not going to say i strongly agree with either one, but i know i did not what one of them to be pres. so i voted the opposite way.



That's pretty much what I do every election.


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> Doesn't it feel good to get it over with? Now if BF would get home so we can go!


It felt very freeing to get it over with... to realize that I had my say, cast my vote, and whatever will be will be and I can say that I at least tried


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> It felt very freeing to get it over with... to realize that I had my say, cast my vote, and whatever will be will be and I can say that I at least tried



 Ditto.  I voted for McCain.  This is the real me people, get used to it!


I would also like to add that I did not vote for Palin, she a crazy ho!


----------



## dn0121

:hi:


----------



## Kain99

morningbell said:


> Ditto.  I voted for McCain.  This is the real me people, get used to it!
> 
> 
> I would also like to add that I did not vote for Palin, she a crazy ho!



I'm proud of you.


----------



## Black-Francis

N A D E R 

The government and the two party system are corrupt!


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> It felt very freeing to get it over with... to realize that I had my say, cast my vote, and whatever will be will be and I can say that I at least tried



*d r a m a !!*


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> N A D E R
> 
> The government and the two party system are corrupt!


At this point it doesn't matter... they've called the race in Obama's favor.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> At this point it doesn't matter... they've called the race in Obama's favor.



Don't be an idiot Kris!! You really think that I think Nader or a third party candidate would ever become president in my lifetime?


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Don't be an idiot Kris!! You really think that I think Nader or a third party candidate would ever become president in my lifetime?


If I honestly thought they stood a chance, they would've gotten my vote today :shrug:

Hell, if I thought the underground movement to write in Hilary's name would be remotely successful I would've written in her name.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> It felt very freeing to get it over with... to realize that I had my say, cast my vote, and whatever will be will be and I can say that I at least tried



_*d r a m a*_


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Hell, if I thought the underground movement to write in Hilary's name would be remotely successful I would've written in her name.



figures!


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> figures!


Oh come on now, BF... have I not proven myself to be a bleeding heart liberal who's feministic NOT TO MENTION I'm currently studying to become a lawyer, which is still primarily an "Old Boys Club" profession?  Is there any one reason that I'd not be a Hilary supporter... blah blah blah Girl Power and all that? (and yes, I used to love the Spice Girls)

But Hil didn't get the nom... Obama did... and it would take one hell of a liberal Republican candidate to ever get my Democratic vote :shrug:  Doesn't mean I like Obama... just means I know his party's stance on key issues to me mesh well.


----------



## 4d2008

I win


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> I win


Negatory


----------



## 4d2008

now :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> now :shrug:


Well, you  and I'll go over there and  and then  to ... and then we can all have


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Well, you  and I'll go over there and  and then  to ... and then we can all have


waaaayyyyyy to early to try and figure all of that out.


----------



## jwwb2000

I win!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I win!


nope, i already tried.


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> waaaayyyyyy to early to try and figure all of that out.


:shrug: I tried


----------



## GypsyQueen

I win!


Wrong thread thought guys.


 Morning all.


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## Gtmustang88

Mornin'


----------



## GypsyQueen

Someone bring me breakfast please.


----------



## jwwb2000

Good morning.  I do believe I will go downstairs in ten minutes to grab some breakfast.


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> Good morning.  I do believe I will go downstairs in ten minutes to grab some breakfast.



 Tease


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> Tease



That I am


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## GypsyQueen

warneckutz said:


>



Hey there Fatty.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Good morning. I do believe I will go downstairs in ten minutes to grab some breakfast.


Breakfast was good thanks for the invite.

It didnt help my head though. I really think I need to go home and just lie down.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Breakfast was good thanks for the invite.
> 
> It didnt help my head though. I really think I need to go home and just lie down.






Hope ya feel better.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Breakfast was good thanks for the invite.
> 
> *It didnt help my head though. I really think I need to go home and just lie down.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> You ain't 'punkin out on us, are ya' ?


----------



## jwwb2000

toppick08 said:


> [
> 
> You ain't 'punkin out on us, are ya' ?



About Saturday......you best be around after 7 pm


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey there Fatty.





Whassup?


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> About Saturday......you best be around after 7 pm


----------



## jwwb2000

toppick08 said:


>



Someone will be there to keep you company and she is within your age range


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> Someone will be there to keep you company and she is within your age range


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> It didnt help my head though. I really think I need to go home and just lie down.



Weiner's Pain Management: A Practical Guide for Clinicians, Seventh Edition | Ebookee Free eBooks Download!


----------



## kelb

*GOOD MORNING*


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> *GOOD MORNING*


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> *GOOD MORNING*


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>





dn0121 said:


>



 I'm in a good mood today!!!!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> I'm in a good mood today!!!!









j/t

me too


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> j/t
> 
> me too


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey 4door......you best have lots of wood for Saturday night...

Saturday Night...Mostly cloudy. Lows in the mid 40s.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey 4door......you best have lots of wood for Saturday night...
> 
> Saturday Night...Mostly cloudy. Lows in the mid 40s.


if its bad the shin dig will be moved inside.


----------



## GypsyQueen

So I really need to do some laundry.  I have none, absolutly none, of my work pants left.  So i decided to wear my little black skirt (which i wanted to wear again before it go too cold.) Well needless to say, its too cold.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> So I really need to do some laundry. I have none, absolutly none, of my work pants left. So i decided to wear my little black skirt (which i wanted to wear again before it go too cold.) Well needless to say, its too cold.


Can you stop by my house at lunch today.


----------



## Gtmustang88

GypsyQueen said:


> So I really need to do some laundry.  I have none, absolutly none, of my work pants left.  So i decided to wear my little black skirt (which i wanted to wear again before it go too cold.) Well needless to say, its too cold.



Upper 60's low 70's down here in Charleston, Sc, but I have to come home in 2 weeks to the cold weather up there. Not looking forward to it..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Does anybody's employer have any entry-level, no-degree-required (highschool diploma), positions that need to be filled asap?  GF is looking for a job and the economy (not like I have to tell you all) blows   Any help would be appreciated


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Can you stop by my house at lunch today.



I’m wearing hose, well thigh high back hose, and boots. Im completely covered up.  So you would be disappointed. Perv.   



Gtmustang88 said:


> Upper 60's low 70's down here in Charleston, Sc, but I have to come home in 2 weeks to the cold weather up there. Not looking forward to it..


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I’m wearing hose, well thigh high back hose, and boots. Im completely covered up. So you would be disappointed. Perv.


Just come to my house at lunch AND ANSWER YOUR DANG PM.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Just come to my house at lunch AND ANSWER YOUR DANG PM.



Lets go to lunch.


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> Lets go to lunch.



Mmm, we're going to Subway for lunch


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Lets go to lunch.


I would but Im home with the WORST headache ever. 


whome20603 said:


> Mmm, we're going to Subway for lunch


I want subway


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I would but Im home with the WORST headache ever.
> 
> I want subway



Aw that sucks. I don't feel good either. My head feels okay, well sorta cloudy, but my throat's on fire, I can't stop coughing, I'm on my second box of tissues and my eyes won't stop watering. Waaaaa 

What do you get at Subway? I always get the same thing...turkey on wheat with american cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, green peppers, cucumbers, pickles and mayo


----------



## dn0121

GF has the flu and is home sick in bed.  I missed the  thank goodness.

I tell her every year to get the flu shot but nooooo.  So I am  and she is


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> GF has the flu and is home sick in bed.  I missed the  thank goodness.
> 
> I tell her every year to get the flu shot but nooooo.  So I am  and she is



You better knock on wood... 

Hey Toppick.. dn needs you!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> You better knock on wood...
> 
> Hey Toppick.. dn needs you!



I need to go lube my bar...


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> You better knock on wood...
> 
> Hey Toppick.. dn needs you!



She is quarantine, in a different room with a different bathroom.  I hear her, but don't see her.  People don't live their life as I say they suffer the consequences 



j/t


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> I need to go lube my bar...


----------



## kris31280

I think taco hell for lunch sounds


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Aw that sucks. I don't feel good either. My head feels okay, well sorta cloudy, but my throat's on fire, I can't stop coughing, I'm on my second box of tissues and my eyes won't stop watering. Waaaaa
> 
> What do you get at Subway? I always get the same thing...turkey on wheat with american cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, green peppers, cucumbers, pickles and mayo


If Im being boring I just get the turkey on white with american cheese lettuce, banana peppers, pickles, and mayo.. Other wise I just try something new each time I go.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I would but Im home with the WORST headache ever.
> 
> (



If I had a head like yours, it hurt me too.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> If I had a head like yours, it hurt me too.



You going tonight?


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> You going tonight?



To hooters? No way. I gotta give my dog a bath or something


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> To hooters? No way. I gotta give my dog a bath or something


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


>



I'm not driving all the way up there to have a beer with a bunch of people I don't like.


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


> I'm not driving all the way up there to have a beer with a bunch of people I don't like.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I'm not driving all the way up there to have a beer with a bunch of people I don't like.


----------



## jwwb2000

Someone please bring me back some HOT wings, not half eaten or just the bones,


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Someone please bring me back some HOT wings, *not half eaten or just the bones*,


You know me to well


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> You know me to well



It's not just you


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It's not just you


oh good, then I dont have to worry about bringing you back any wings tonight then


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> Someone please bring me back some HOT wings, not half eaten or just the bones,


I'd settle for some of their 3 mile island wings, fully intact, with a side of blue cheese, please!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> oh good, then I dont have to worry about bringing you back any wings tonight then


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


 all you want but I was going to get you some.


----------



## morningbell

Now that the election is over we can focus on a more important issue at hand.  My birthday.  I didn't even think about it until last night right before I fell asleep. Holy crap, my birthday is in a few days.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> Now that the election is over we can focus on a more important issue at hand.  My birthday.  I didn't even thing about it until last night right before I fell asleep. Holy crap, my birthday is in a few days.



Happy early Birthday


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> Now that the election is over we can focus on a more important issue at hand.  My birthday.  I didn't even thing about it until last night right before I fell asleep. Holy crap, my birthday is in a few days.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Happy early Birthday



Holy carp!
I just realized, because your realization made me look at the calendar, that I have a day off in less than a week!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> Happy early Birthday


TY 



pcjohnnyb said:


> Holy carp!
> I just realized, because your realization made me look at the calendar, that I have a day off in less than a week!


WOOOOHOOOO!!!! HAPPY DAY OFF!!!


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


>



WHOA!  I almost watched the whole thing.  I hate that song but watching it with the Teletubbies put me in a zombie like state.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> WOOOOHOOOO!!!! HAPPY DAY OFF!!!



THanks 
Veterans day 

What day is your birthday?  I'll try to remember but, like I told lovin, my memory is about as bad as a hippie who overindulged during the 60's.


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> THanks
> Veterans day
> 
> What day is your birthday?  I'll try to remember but, like I told lovin, my memory is about as bad as a hippie who overindulged during the 60's.



the 8th


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> the 8th



I can't wait to spank you!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I can't wait to spank you!!
> 
> View attachment 55819



HEY BF!


----------



## whome20603

Hope you had a GREAT birthday BF


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Hope you had a GREAT birthday BF



Can you believe he is 100?!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Can you believe he is 100?!



I wonder what his secret is to looking so young still.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I wonder what his secret is to looking so young still.



its all the mpds... all those faces keeps him young


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Can you believe he is 100?!



I can't believe it as well!!!! I am starting to think that I may possess an eternal life.....go figure!!!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Can you believe he is 100?!



No, it's shocking to say the least. 



pcjohnnyb said:


> I wonder what his secret is to looking so young still.



Cocoa butter, duh


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> its all the mpds... all those faces keeps him young



no mpds here, honey bunny, for reals


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> no mpds here, *honey bunny*, for reals



 awwww honey bunny


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> I can't wait to spank you!!
> 
> View attachment 55819



I CAN'T WAIT EITHER!!!   already thinking about it.



kelb said:


> Can you believe he is 100?!


Now Black-Francis, he is super dreamy!  




pcjohnnyb said:


> I wonder what his secret is to looking so young still.


Porn.
I was watching Ginormous Juggs 2 last night.... there was an old guy humpin a 21 yr old with, you guessed it, huge jugs.  This man was old and gray, he had gray hair on his balls.  His name is Dirty Dick.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> No, it's shocking to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> Cocoa butter, duh



Oh my God!!! You, me, the double d's and some cocoa butter.....oh and some Vodka!!! Wow, what a night!!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> no mpds here, honey bunny, for reals





kelb said:


> awwww honey bunny


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Oh my God!!! You, me, the double d's and some cocoa butter.....oh and some Vodka!!! Wow, what a night!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> Cocoa butter, duh


----------



## lovinmaryland

We're not talkin politics in here are we


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> We're not talkin politics in here are we



OH GOD NO! sex!


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> We're not talkin politics in here are we



Hell no and the boring people like jwwb and gypsy aren't here either!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Hell no and the boring people like jwwb and gypsy aren't here either!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Hell no and the boring people like jwwb and gypsy aren't here either!!!



I am done w/ politics for the year


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


>



those girls can drag a thread down, quick....


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> those girls can drag a thread down, quick....
> 
> View attachment 55821



OMG, your avatar, how was the show?


----------



## Black-Francis

PCjohnny.....did you ban flipflop from the boards? She doesn't have a job, right?


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> OMG, your avatar, how was the show?



interesting ....to say the least.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> those girls can drag a thread down, quick....
> 
> View attachment 55821



Awww...

You like being Chief Wonton


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> interesting ....to say the least.



I'm glad you made it out of DC


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Awww...
> 
> You like being Chief Wonton



Sorry....didn't know you could hear me! my bad!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> I am done w/ politics for the year


 I hear that. 



Black-Francis said:


> PCjohnny.....did you ban flipflop from the boards? She doesn't have a job, right?



 More time to do her womanly duties 

Seriously though, shes all into this book (series) 
ugh.  I don't do books


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> I'm glad you made it out of DC



gotta love the metro rail.....


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> More time to do her womanly duties
> :



Scrubbing all the crust from ur fancy undies??


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Scrubbing all the crust from ur fancy undies??



 Are Hanes to good for you?    and I don't leave crust


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> gotta love the metro rail.....



Me the last time I rode the metro.


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> Are Hanes to good for you?    and I don't leave crust





I do when I think of Black-Francis


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> I do when I think of Black-Francis



And when he talks naughty to you?


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> I do when I think of Black-Francis



oh my!!


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> And when he talks naughty to you?



Yeah, by the way Johnny....don't disguise yourself as me and lay down your lame game!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> oh my!!



What up


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Yeah, by the way Johnny....don't disguise yourself as me and lay down your lame game!



Please son  I had game before you even knew how to play.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> What up



dude, your team looks better w/ out big ben!


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> Please son  I had game before you even knew how to play.



***** please..... you have managed to hook flipflop and flipflop only.....and that's not sayin' much!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> dude, your team looks better w/ out big ben!



As much as it pains me to say it, you're right. I still think Ben is the man, but Leftwich looked good. I'm so happy they kicked the Skins butt.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> ***** please..... you have managed to hook flipflop and flipflop only.....and that's not sayin' much!




Flip flop is the retirement from the game..whole different life bud


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> ***** please..... you have managed to hook flipflop and flipflop only.....and that's not sayin' much!



You coming to Hooters in Waldork tonight - 5pm?


----------



## clevalley

rich70 said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, you're right. I still think Ben is the man, but Leftwich looked good. I'm so happy they kicked the Skins butt.


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> Flip flop is the retirement from the game..whole different life bud



You are so Macho Johnny!!


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> You coming to Hooters in Waldork tonight - 5pm?



I am still recovering from the campfire holmes!


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> I am still recovering from the campfire holmes!



Awesome!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> You are so Macho Johnny!!



You know how I do.


----------



## kelb

clevalley said:


> You coming to Hooters in Waldork tonight - 5pm?



 yeah.. right...


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> yeah.. right...



You better be there!


----------



## kelb

clevalley said:


>


----------



## clevalley

kelb said:


> yeah.. right...



Oh come on, Black Francis and I get along great.   I would love to sit down and drink a beer with him. :shrug:  This place is just a time killer... it's all fun and games, right BF?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You better be there!



I can't


----------



## clevalley

kelb said:


>



  After that ass kicking we got Monday night I needed that.  

I did not expect that, I thought they would squeak out a win, guess that is what I get for thinking.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I can't



We have things to do  not together though...lol


----------



## kelb

clevalley said:


> Oh come on, Black Francis and I get along great.   I would love to sit down and drink a beer with him. :shrug:  This place is just a time killer... it's all fun and games, right BF?



OH I like him too  I would love to hang with him.. just that.. he wont come play with us


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I can't



I know. I'm just giving you a hard time. You working Sat night?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

clevalley said:


> After that ass kicking we got Monday night I needed that.
> 
> I did not expect that, I thought they would squeak out a win, guess that is what I get for thinking.



Can we stop talking about it now?  Its bumming me out.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> We have things to do  not together though...lol



Yeah.. I fell in love with Johnny today!


----------



## clevalley

kelb said:


> I can't



Habla, WHAT?


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> OH I like him too  I would love to hang with him.. just that.. he wont come play with us



He likes to play 1 on 1


----------



## kelb

clevalley said:


> Habla, WHAT?



I'm not on the list


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> OH I like him too  I would love to hang with him.. just that.. he wont come play with us



  He's scared


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Yeah.. I fell in love with Johnny today!



:swoon:


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> Oh come on, Black Francis and I get along great.   I would love to sit down and drink a beer with him. :shrug:  This place is just a time killer... it's all fun and games, right BF?


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> He's scared



am not!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> am not!!


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 55827



  I had to hover over it to see what it was.


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> I had to hover over it to see what it was.



It's Medicinal......


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> It's Medicinal......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55832


----------



## kris31280

Mornin'!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Mornin'!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>





This rain, although we need it, has got me backed up...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> This rain, although we need it, has got me backed up...



rain = Top on the toilet for hours? 



Well, good luck buddy.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> rain = Top on the toilet for hours?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good luck buddy.





Thanks man, it'll break sooner or later..( disclaimer :not the stuff you drop in the toilet.)


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning fockers.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Morning fockers.



How was work last night? I thought about stopping by but after driving back I just wanted to go home and chill.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> How was work last night? I thought about stopping by but after driving back I just wanted to go home and chill.



Busy but I was home by 9:15


----------



## morningbell

I'm so grumpy today, I should go back to bed


----------



## jwwb2000

morningbell said:


> I'm so grumpy today, I should go back to bed



I sent all my grumpies away somehow


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> I'm so grumpy today, I should go back to bed



 Better?


----------



## Radiant1

jwwb2000 said:


> I sent all my grumpies away somehow



You finally made it to the store!


----------



## jwwb2000

Radiant1 said:


> You finally made it to the store!



Nope and there was not a happy ending last night either 

It's strange.  I was in a good mood last night at work and then woke up in an even better mood.  I think hell is freezing over


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> I sent all my grumpies away somehow



Do you think I should start drinking this early?



kelb said:


> Better?



Yep!  I could use some butt rubbins too


----------



## Hoover

I didnt drink last night and I feel like I have a hangover.


----------



## morningbell

Hoover said:


> I didnt drink last night and I feel like I have a hangover.



You want I send kelb over when she is done with my butt rubbins?


----------



## kelb

Hoover said:


> I didnt drink last night and I feel like I have a hangover.



I think that happens when you hang out with me to much!! 



but I'm up for some butt rubbins!! BUTT RUBBINS ALL AROUND!


----------



## kvj21075

...i back


----------



## kvj21075

just in time for butt rubs


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> just in time for butt rubs



 Cool, I'll never turn a good butt rubbin down when I'm feeling craptastic.


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> I think that happens when you hang out with me to much!!
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm up for some butt rubbins!! BUTT RUBBINS ALL AROUND!


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I'm so grumpy today, I should go back to bed


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55893



Thank you!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

howdy folks


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> howdy folks


----------



## Black-Francis

I Said You Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'
You Got To Be Startin' Somethin'
I Said You Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'
You Got To Be Startin' Somethin'
It's Too High To Get Over (Yeah, Yeah)
Too Low To Get Under (Yeah, Yeah)
You're Stuck In The Middle (Yeah, Yeah)
And The Pain Is Thunder (Yeah, Yeah)
It's Too High To Get Over (Yeah, Yeah)
Too Low To Get Under (Yeah, Yeah)
You're Stuck In The Middle (Yeah, Yeah)
And The Pain Is Thunder (Yeah, Yeah)
You're A Vegetable, You're A Vegetable
Still They Hate You, You're A Vegetable
You're Just A Buffet, You're A Vegetable
They Eat Off Of You, You're A Vegetable


----------



## 4d2008

is the day over yet?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> is the day over yet?



I want a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  so tonight I am going to


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I want a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so tonight I am going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55918


Im there, what time?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Im there, what time?



Im going to go to this http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/160158-southern-maryland-higher-education-center.html#post3370896  after work than over to 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So between 6 and 7 something like that.  I can adjust to what ever time


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Im going to go to this http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/160158-southern-maryland-higher-education-center.html#post3370896 after work than over to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55919
> 
> 
> So *between 6 and 7* something like that. I can adjust to what ever time


630 sounds good.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

6t0 it is


----------



## toppick08

Might swing by, for a while....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Might swing by, for a while....


I dont think tonights starbucks night will be a big crowd so far its only 4 people and I havent seen the "others" jump on this bandwagon yet but if you come thats cool.


----------



## Mojo

I'll come and spread my strep throat with all of you


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> I'll come deep throat all of you



:fixed:


----------



## Mojo

toppick08 said:


> :fixed:





2 inches is hardly deep throating, even by a midgets standards


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> 2 inches is hardly deep throating, even by a midgets standards




​


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> I'll come and spread my strep throat with all of you



Dude, I think your wife gave it to me. 


Wait...I mean...


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> Dude, I think your wife gave it to me.
> 
> 
> Wait...I mean...



That wasn't my wife, that was Anna Nicoles husband


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> That wasn't my wife, that was Anna Nicoles husband



He gave it to you too


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> He gave it to you too



That dirty bastard, the more I drank, the hotter he kept looking


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> That wasn't my wife, that was Anna Nicoles husband



I was wondering about that bulge.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> That dirty bastard, the more I drank, the hotter he kept looking


Oh good lord... you and that dirty mexican from ABC 


pcjohnnyb said:


> I was wondering about that bulge.


Its ok he was lookin real purdy that night


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> I'll come and spread my strep throat with all of you



U R serious?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> U R serious?



Dont worry... I cured you the other night remember


----------



## Jameo

lovinmaryland said:


> Dont worry... I cured you the other night remember



How can I forget


----------



## 4d2008

I Win!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> I Win!



Wrong Tread!!


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> Wrong Tread!!


Im not aloud to post in that thread the rest of the night   lost a bet.


so I win.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Im not aloud to post in that thread the rest of the night   lost a bet.
> 
> 
> so I win.





enjoy your "victory" here.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> enjoy your "victory" here.


its not as great as I thought it would be


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> its not as great as I thought it would be





  if you play nice, you can come back to the other thread.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> if you play nice, you can come back to the other thread.



No he can't.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> if you play nice, you can come back to the other thread.



What a meamie.


----------



## GypsyQueen

OMG what a busy day.  Someone give me a quick recap.


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> OMG what a busy day.  Someone give me a quick recap.



Let me explain.  No, there is too much.  Let me sum up.

Time passed.  Insults flew.  Innuendos were made.  Many other things happened.


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> Let me explain.  No, there is too much.  Let me sum up.
> 
> Time passed.  Insults flew.  Innuendos were made.  Many other things happened.



So i didnt miss anything new.


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> So i didnt miss anything new.



same old, same old


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> So i didnt miss anything new.


starbucks 630


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> So i didnt miss anything new.



Exactly.
And i'd like to add, I would love a neck massage from anyone available.  I'm semi-miserable


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> starbucks 630



Id really like to. but i have a horrible headache.


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> Id really like to. but i have a horrible headache.



well....2 for 2...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> well....2 for 2...


No, I know whos coming and whos not.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> No, I know whos coming and whos not.



Im just kidding. Midnight and I might show.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> No, I know whos coming and whos not.



what bet did you lose?


----------



## kelb

I bet he is just making is do this siggy thing.. to see how many of us fall for it!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im just kidding. Midnight and I might show.


hope you do.


dn0121 said:


> what bet did you lose?


I bet widdow she couldnt make me laugh and she did 


kelb said:


> I bet he is just making is do this siggy thing.. to see how many of us fall for it!


read above.


----------



## 4d2008

Just had dinner and drinks with the sexiest mofo on the forums now its time to log back off and head out to *$'s....


----------



## 4d2008

(that would be Uncle Bacon by the way).


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> (that would be Uncle Bacon by the way).



I saw him halloween night, he didn't know who I was and I didn't know who he was until I saw his pic on gheyspace.


----------



## migtig

Jameo said:


> U R serious?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


>



We need to talk.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> We need to talk.


go for it.... or is it  you know how to reach me.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> go for it.... or is it  you know how to reach me.





Well, I.....


            I.... 


              ....think I'm pregnant.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Well, I.....
> 
> 
> I....
> 
> 
> ....think I'm pregnant.


 THATS PM!  EMAIL  TEXT MSG  PHONE CALLS! NOT NOT NOT OPEN BOARD TALK!!! 




No really? You being serious?


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


> Well, I.....
> 
> 
> I....
> 
> 
> ....think I'm pregnant.




You think or you know?  Dish out the $ for a pregnancy test girl so we know whether to celebrate or not!

Oh yeah and btw, good morning everyone!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> You think or you know? Dish out the $ for a pregnancy test girl so we know whether to celebrate or not!
> 
> Oh yeah and btw, good morning everyone!


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> THATS PM!  EMAIL  TEXT MSG  PHONE CALLS! NOT NOT NOT OPEN BOARD TALK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really? You being serious?





Radiant1 said:


> You think or you know?  Dish out the $ for a pregnancy test girl so we know whether to celebrate or not!
> 
> Oh yeah and btw, good morning everyone!





4d2008 said:


>



This time my bewbs hurt, not ache and they're getting noticably bigger, harder and warmer.  R1, you should come feel them.  I'm more b!tchy than norm, tired and tummy hurty and water retention big time.  We will have to wait a week for the test.  I wish I could get a blood test.


Good morning SOMD online


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> This time my bews hurt, not ache and they're getting noticably bigger, harder and warmer.  R1, you should come feel them.  I'm more b!tchy than norm, tired and tummy hurty.  We will have to wait a week for the test.  I wish I could get a blood test.
> 
> 
> Good morning SOMD online



Excellent...now we can fool around and I won't have to worry about getting you knocked up.......


----------



## morningbell

toppick08 said:


> Excellent...now we can fool around and I won't have to worry about getting you knocked up.......



YEEEEESSS!


----------



## Mousebaby

You know, is this thread starting to get a pulse?   

It has gone on so long it has taken on a life of it's own.  Make it go away, please I'm down on my knees begging!  























































j/k


----------



## 4d2008

Mousebaby said:


> You know, is this thread starting to get a pulse?
> 
> It has gone on so long it has taken on a life of it's own. Make it go away, please I'm down on my knees begging!


your on your knees? Going to be a great morning for someone out there.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> This time my bewbs hurt, not ache and they're getting noticably bigger, harder and warmer. R1, you should come feel them. I'm more b!tchy than norm, tired and tummy hurty and water retention big time. We will have to wait a week for the test. I wish I could get a blood test.
> 
> 
> Good morning SOMD online


Well thats what it sounds like to me, but it could also be an early case of menapause
Menopause, Menopause Symptoms: hot flashes, night sweats, itching, tinnitis, low libido
Lets hope for the baby


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Well thats what it sounds like to me, but it could also be an early case of menapause
> Menopause, Menopause Symptoms: hot flashes, night sweats, itching, tinnitis, low libido
> Lets hope for the baby




I know I shouldn't post stuff like this until I know but I'm feeling all craberta like and clairvoyant.  

Mousebaby, while you're on your knees, pray for a baby for me TIA


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I know I shouldn't post stuff like this until I know but I'm feeling all craberta like and clairvoyant.
> 
> Mousebaby, while you're on your knees, pray for a baby for me TIA


So, .......... Um, ............ Should I ask the next ?........ (its not mine is it)? 

No really, Im very happy for you and I cant wait to find out the 100% sure. Wish you could make it tomorrow but your B.Day is waaaaaayyyyy more important then my shin dig. Hope its a GREAT ONE!


----------



## Mousebaby

4d2008 said:


> your on your knees? Going to be a great morning for someone out there.



  Hubby is already at work, he has no idea that I am on my knee's!  (Thank God!)


----------



## Mousebaby

morningbell said:


> I know I shouldn't post stuff like this until I know but I'm feeling all craberta like and clairvoyant.
> 
> Mousebaby, while you're on your knees, pray for a baby for me TIA



You got it sweetpea!


----------



## 4d2008

Mousebaby said:


> Hubby is already at work, he has no idea that I am on my knee's! (Thank God!)


​


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

good moening. wtg morningbell


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> good *moening*. wtg morningbell


Nope, I didnt wake up moaning this morning so nothing good about it.


----------



## jwwb2000

Today should be a pretty good day.  Woke up in a pretty good mood again, but my arm is bruised up like a mofo from donating blood yesterday, and it's about time for breakfast


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Today should be a pretty good day. Woke up in a pretty good mood again, but my arm is bruised up like a mofo from donating blood yesterday, and it's about time for breakfast


Sorry about your arm  Id join you for BF. but Im trying to get outta here asap. Have TONS to do before tomorrow.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Sorry about your arm  Id join you for BF. but Im trying to get outta here asap. Have TONS to do before tomorrow.




What all could you possibly have to do besides go to the store?  OH...Don't forget ICE.  Do ya need an extra cooler?


----------



## geminigrl

MoRnInG!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> What all could you possibly have to do besides go to the store? OH...Don't forget ICE. Do ya need an extra cooler?


I need food ice n beer.
I have PLENTY of coolers.
Need to clean up the house a bit (you know that wont take long)
I have a gym date tonight @5
then I am meeting  for dinner or drinks at some point.
Laundry needs done
Clean the Bird cages and floor under em.
hmmmm what else?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I need food ice n beer.
> I have PLENTY of coolers.
> Need to clean up the house a bit (you know that wont take long)
> I have a gym date tonight @5
> then I am meeting  for dinner or drinks at some point.
> *Laundry needs done*
> Clean the Bird cages and floor under em.
> hmmmm what else?




I did that last night.  
Looks like it will be another night in for me....Movie night with the kiddos.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I did that last night.
> Looks like it will be another night in for me....Movie night with the kiddos.


Depending on when I get done with my night Ill text you n  and  and maybe we will all just head to your place for movie night and chill.  Not saying a deffinate just maybe. Ill let ya know.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Depending on when I get done with my night Ill text you n  and  and maybe we will all just head to your place for movie night and chill.  Not saying a deffinate just maybe. Ill let ya know.



That's fine.  Just send a text as it won't be a problem.

I might even make some fresh cookies, it that is the case.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That's fine. Just send a text as it won't be a problem.
> 
> I might even make some fresh cookies, if that is the case.


cool beans. Ill let ya know.


----------



## dn0121

You need any help or would like us to bring anything tomorrow just let me know.


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> I have a gym date tonight @5





That brings tears to my eyes , I'm so happy.


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> That brings tears to my eyes , I'm so happy.



It's with the jeans guy from Maximum


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> It's with the jeans guy from Maximum



Oh Lord... so everything is "same 'ol, same 'ol"  everyone is just going to stand around there and talk ... no lifting...


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> You need any help or would like us to bring anything tomorrow just let me know.


I think Ive got everything take care of, I wont have enough for everyone but I do have a good stock so you might want to BYOB.


warneckutz said:


> That brings tears to my eyes , I'm so happy.


Its with a couple girls so I wont be lifting I dont think


----------



## dn0121

I was thinking of telling Bertha to invite her GFs.  I figured you wouldn't mind a few extra females in their early 20s.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I was thinking of telling Bertha to invite her GFs. I figured you wouldn't mind a few extra females in their early 20s.


No, like I said anyone is welcome.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> No, like I said anyone is welcome.



I hope your party is awesome!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I hope your party is awesome!


Yours too gorgeous!  Wish you could make it, some other time. 


Oh and for last night.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

4d2008 said:


> No, like I said anyone is welcome.



 Me & my boy C Murda will be there!


----------



## 4d2008

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Me & my boy C Murda will be there!


----------



## warneckutz

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Me & my boy C Murda will be there!


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

warneckutz said:


>



Don't worry sugar. You will still get your alone time later


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Yours too gorgeous!  Wish you could make it, some other time.
> 
> 
> Oh and for last night.



Why did that get me excited?


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> Why did that get me excited?



desperation?


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> desperation?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Why did that get me excited?


ie been excited and happy all morning, i had awesome dreams this morning, today is going to be good


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Why did that get me excited?





warneckutz said:


> desperation?






 'Mornin folks.


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> 'Mornin folks.



Little late aren't you?

Let me bring you up to speed.  I feel I'm pregnant with Gumbo's baby, it happend in your dirty talking poll/thread.  Thanks.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> Little late aren't you?
> 
> Let me bring you up to speed.  I feel I'm pregnant with Gumbo's baby, it happend in your dirty talking poll/thread.  Thanks.



Congratulations.  Happy to help  
So how's life, other than hopefully being preggo?


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> Congratulations.  Happy to help
> So how's life, other than hopefully being preggo?



Tired.  Stayed up late writing a paper last night.  And you?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> Tired.  Stayed up late writing a paper last night.  And you?



Energized.  Also stayed up late.  Not exactly writing a paper though.

And I'm in a very good mood...like...better than usual   I just know I'm going out to Olive garden with GF and a friend of ours, and then tomorrow i'm fishing with my dad, and sunday I might be fishing with GF


----------



## dn0121

Seems to be a lot of people are in great moods today.  I think the sunny day, being Friday, and weekend plans are to blame.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Seems to be a lot of people are in great moods today.  I think the sunny day, being Friday, and weekend plans are to blame.


i blame my early morning wet dream lol


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Seems to be a lot of people are in great moods today.  I think the sunny day, being Friday, and weekend plans are to blame.



Oh, the day being comfortable, and not fcking freezing, definitely helped


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i blame my early morning wet dream lol


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> Energized.  Also stayed up late.  Not exactly writing a paper though.
> 
> And I'm in a very good mood...like...better than usual   I just know I'm going out to Olive garden with GF and a friend of ours, and then tomorrow i'm fishing with my dad, and sunday I might be *fishing *with GF



OMG!!!!  there was a smudge on my screen and I read this as fisting


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> OMG!!!! there was a smudge on my screen and I read this as fisting


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> OMG!!!!  there was a smudge on my screen and I read this as fisting


dirt dirty girl


----------



## kelb

morningbell said:


> OMG!!!!  there was a smudge on my screen and I read this as fisting


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> OMG!!!!  there was a smudge on my screen and I read this as fisting


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> OMG!!!!  there was a smudge on my screen and I read this as fisting



That's your job.
I'll work her up, you go for the gold.


----------



## Black-Francis

el bumpo


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> el bumpo


----------



## UncleBacon

it is what it is


----------



## kris31280

this thread hasn't made it to 8000 posts yet... it cannot die.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm thinking of taking Bertha out for a romantic night. I was thinking a walk on the beach but it maybe too cold. Suggestions?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm thinking of taking Bertha out for a romantic night. I was thinking a walk on the beach but it maybe too cold. Suggestions?


only one way to warm up ;o) thats romantic


----------



## Jameo

kris31280 said:


> this thread hasn't made it to 8000 posts yet... it cannot die.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm thinking of taking Bertha out for a romantic night. I was thinking a walk on the beach but it maybe too cold. Suggestions?



Bertha,


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm thinking of taking Bertha out for a romantic night. I was thinking a walk on the beach but it maybe too cold. Suggestions?



The Melting Pot in Annapolis.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



kvj21075 said:


> only one way to warm up ;o) thats romantic




;o)~


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> The Melting Pot in Annapolis.



4D and I were talking about that last night. Bertha just heard about that one and we want to go soon.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> 4D and I were talking about that last night. Bertha just heard about that one and we want to go soon.


Thats going to be a group thing anyways.. how much are you wanting to spend and when? pm/text/email me and Ill set you up with a date neither will forget.


----------



## UncleBacon

fondu


----------



## kvj21075

i heard that the Chris ruths in annapolis was crappy, i went there over the weekend and it was awesome


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> 4D and I were talking about that last night. Bertha just heard about that one and we want to go soon.



I dont like that place at all... the courses are cheese, raw meat, and chocolate.... and after eating all of that... you tummy is never the same  and its a bit overpriced...You have to cook your own food lol...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i heard that the Chris ruths in annapolis was crappy, i went there over the weekend and it was awesome



Ruth Chris


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> Ruth Chris





you say tomato I say go f*ck yoursel


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> you say tomato I say go f*ck yoursel



I love when you talk dirty.. Come here...


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> I love when you talk dirty.. Come here...



that's not all I like to do dirty


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> that's not all I like to do dirty


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I dont like that place at all... the courses are cheese, raw meat, and chocolate.... and after eating all of that... you tummy is never the same  and its a bit overpriced...You have to cook your own food lol...



yeah it is pretty expensive considering you have to cook it yourself.  but it's part of the experience 

plus the meat isn't raw after you cook it!


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


>




now you're just getting kinky


----------



## 4d2008

Ima Gummy Bear.


----------



## kvj21075

I Love Meat


----------



## UncleBacon

Beta84 said:


> yeah it is pretty expensive considering you have to cook it yourself.  but it's part of the experience
> 
> plus the meat isn't raw after you cook it!




like that meat raw eh....oooooh baby I like it raw


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> that's not all I like to do dirty



Did you go skinny dipping Saturday night? I stopped by but couldn't stay. I was wondering if I missed any sizzling bacon or not.


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Did you go skinny dipping Saturday night? I stopped by but couldn't stay. I was wondering if I missed any sizzling bacon or not.




I was just spitting fire


----------



## Black-Francis

UncleBacon said:


> Johnny is all I like to do dirty



wow


----------



## Black-Francis

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Did you go skinny dipping Saturday night? I stopped by but couldn't stay. I was wondering if I missed any sizzling bacon or not.



chicka chicka yeah


----------



## UncleBacon

Black-Francis said:


> wow





it is what it is....I am kind of disapointed...I've seen you post much funnier fixes


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> chicka chicka yeah



Hey BF


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Ima Gummy Bear.







oh and  and   had lunch today planning things I bet


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> Hey BF



hi anna!


----------



## dn0121

Hey BF 

What do you like to do when you are romancing a girl?


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> chicka chicka yeah


It's McLovin pt 2!  



dn0121 said:


> Hey BF
> 
> What do you like to do when you are romancing a girl?



you know BF doesn't romance the ladies.  Doesn't need to.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56165
> 
> 
> 
> oh and  and  had lunch today planning things I bet


if your talking about  and  Ive been texting them, 1 says will be there fri the other says we'll see. I hate that word. We'll see... gimme a break.... Very hard to read her too, cant tell if she is interested or not, so I asked her to dinner tonight. Nope, she has plans already. Im guessing thats a nope not interested  oh well


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> It's McLovin pt 2!
> 
> 
> 
> you know BF doesn't romance the ladies.  Doesn't need to.



Thats right I forgot,  hes the Chuck Norris of SOMD.


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Thats right I forgot,  hes the Chuck Norris of SOMD.



Did you know that Chuck Norris wears Tim Tebow pajamas?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Beta84 said:


> Did you know that Chuck Norris wears Tim Tebow pajamas?



did you know the human head weighs 8 pounds


----------



## dn0121

Did you know that dogs and bees smell fear?


----------



## Black-Francis

dn0121 said:


> Hey BF
> 
> What do you like to do when you are romancing a girl?



I like to suck their blood! :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

dn0121 said:


> Did you know that dogs and bees smell fear?



Did you know that my next door neighbor has three rabbits


----------



## dn0121

Black-Francis said:


> I like to suck their blood! :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 56169


----------



## 4d2008

(non Jerry Mcguire) Did you know my camera broke  sofaking upset


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> I like to suck their blood! :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 56169



your not talkin bout period blood are you :eww:


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> (non Jerry Mcguire) Did you know my camera broke  sofaking upset



Is that why you were sitting there looking at it while everyone else was posing for the picture


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Is that why you were sitting there looking at it while everyone else was posing for the picture


No I found out last night when I had more people over (unless thats the pictures your talking about).. speaking of which start working on a sitter for friday.


----------



## dn0121

lovinmaryland said:


> Did you know that my next door neighbor has three rabbits



of course I did.  wanna have stew tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> of course I did. wanna have stew tonight?


I just LOLed


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> No I found out last night when I had more people over (unless thats the pictures your talking about).. speaking of which start working on a sitter for friday.



  What's going on?


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> What's going on?


Same thing as saturday only a smaller group Im sure.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> Same thing as saturday only a smaller group Im sure.



 Gotcha.

Anyone doing any drinking tonight in honor of the Marine Corps Birthday and Veterans Day tomorrow?


----------



## dn0121

Mojo said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Anyone doing any drinking tonight in honor of the Marine Corps Birthday and Veterans Day tomorrow?



ahem


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Anyone doing any drinking tonight in honor of the Marine Corps Birthday and Veterans Day tomorrow?


I want to, I meantioned it in one of the threads either the sat one or the 4d one... but noone jumped on ball.


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Anyone doing any drinking tonight in honor of the Marine Corps Birthday and Veterans Day tomorrow?


i love reasons to drink, i dont feel so much like an alcoholic )


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> i love reasons to drink, i dont feel so much like an alcoholic )



So where are we going


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> So where are we going


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> So where are we going



OMG!!!!! i just realized if i am diabetic i will have to watch my alcohol intake!!!!


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> So where are we going


Happy hour it somewhere so I can be back to school by 7:15 and I'm in!


----------



## kvj21075

where will u guys be at? i might stop by


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> where will u guys be at? i might stop by


we are going to be where ever you are.


----------



## kvj21075

ill be shopping tongiht with the bf, hopefully at Target, so if u guys are in an area of convenience, we may be able to drop in


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> ill be shopping tongiht with the bf, hopefully at Target, so if u guys are in an area of convenience, we may be able to drop in



I'll get the somdracers together in the parking lot and you can just stroll on over


----------



## kvj21075

ohhh but i dont have my bad a$$ mexican barmobile anymore!!!!! Ill have to pull up in a car with no underglo's no humongous spoiler, stock stereo, no coffee can attached, and my car will be all one color! How can i show my face?!?!??!


----------



## kvj21075

batmobile, my car has been the barmobile before, but i meant batmobile


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> batmobile, my car has been the barmobile before, but i meant batmobile



he-he-he.  When I was younger my car WAS the barmobile.  Ah, the good old days.


----------



## dn0121

Mojo said:


> I'll get the somdracers together in the parking lot and you can just stroll on over


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> batmobile, my car has been the barmobile before, but i meant batmobile



speaking of that have you ever flipped over a bottle of RedDog?


----------



## kvj21075

uuuhhhhhhhhhh no


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> uuuhhhhhhhhhh no


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56173


so hot.


----------



## kvj21075

as perverted as i am i dont see it


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> as perverted as i am i dont see it



I think you need a guy's sick mind to get this one.


----------



## UncleBacon

what did I miss


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I think you need a guy's sick mind to get this one.


u dont know me too well...


----------



## UncleBacon

I don't know you at all except for


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I think you need a guy's sick mind to get this one.


she is sicker then me... I luv her...


----------



## UncleBacon

just how sick are you


----------



## kvj21075

maybe im seeing the wrong thing- i can get batman and her legs, but shes got no boobs or anything??? or am i way off????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> maybe im seeing the wrong thing- i can get batman and her legs, but shes got no boobs or anything??? or am i way off????


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> she is sicker then me... I luv her...


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> maybe im seeing the wrong thing- i can get batman and her legs, but shes got no boobs or anything??? or am i way off????



you're way off on what you're looking for.  But at least you know it's got something to do with a woman.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


If thats the order you want it in gorgeous you got it. but when its time can you just leave. TIA


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> If thats the order you want it in gorgeous you got it. but when its time can you just leave. TIA


im not leaving if its in my car you Arsehole!!! 


someone explain the pic to me!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

hot chic on 235 behind me. who wants her number?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> im not leaving if its in my car you Arsehole!!!
> 
> 
> someone explain the pic to me!



just...look down


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im not leaving if its in my car you Arsehole!!!
> 
> 
> someone explain the pic to me!


ok, Ill leave then now when and where...


Its a picture of a dog upside down


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> hot chic on 235 behind me. who wants her number?


I DO I DO PICK ME PICK ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56173


draw me a friggin diagram!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> draw me a friggin diagram!



someone needs to give her a link to a porn site.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

now I'm behind her at walmart. she has2 kids but  can't be hers.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Happy hour it somewhere so I can be back to school by 7:15 and I'm in!



*scrrrreeeeeeeccccccchhhhhh!!!!!!!*


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Its a picture of a dog upside down



Seriously, if its actually anything else...I don't get it either  :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> someone needs to give her a link to a porn site.


i have my own favorite pornsites and collection thank you, im just stupid!


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Seriously, if its actually anything else...I don't get it either  :shrug:


she had it... its not just a dog upside down.


----------



## kvj21075

so its batman eating out a torso-less woman?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i have my own favorite pornsites and collection thank you, im just stupid!






4d2008 said:


> she had it... its not just a dog upside down.



she was close...and i'm trying to give subtle hints...but it's not working.  Then again, she may not realize they're hints...


----------



## kvj21075

looking down is nto a hint!  does she have boobs?!?!?!? i must know!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> she was close...and i'm trying to give subtle hints...but it's not working. Then again, she may not realize they're hints...


i know.


----------



## kris31280

kvj21075 said:


> looking down is nto a hint!  does she have boobs?!?!?!? i must know!!!!


"Can anybody see Batman  Batgirls  if you turn Reddog upside down?"

Thank you, google.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> i know.


are they in the 69 position and the nose of the dog is her gigantic worn out butthole???


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

lmao I'm waiting for the poof


----------



## kvj21075

you all suck


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> lmao I'm waiting for the poof


part 6 coming soon


----------



## morningbell

kvj21075 said:


> are they in the 69 position and the nose of the dog is her gigantic worn out butthole???



 And she has a rash on her ass cheeks.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

MB!


----------



## kvj21075

morningbell said:


> And she has a rash on her ass cheeks.


well now it all makes sense


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

not her kids but not single. sorry 4d


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> MB!





I've been held hostage in fight club.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> not her kids but not single. sorry 4d


 after this weekend Im ready to start dating again... Its about time I start back in the game I think.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> after this weekend Im ready to start dating again... Its about time I start back in the game I think.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> "Can anybody see Batman  Batgirls  if you turn Reddog upside down?"
> 
> Thank you, google.



No way.
Ya'll are nuts


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> after this weekend Im ready to start dating again... Its about time I start back in the game I think.


how long have u not been dating?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> how long have u not been dating?


4 months, but something happened this weekend at the party that made a brain cell EXPLODE and I really REALLY miss having someone around now.  before that happened I didnt care but um ya, now Im like its time to get back out there.... (no it wasnt or  but it was enough to be like)


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> after this weekend Im ready to start dating again... Its about time I start back in the game I think.



Is this your way of telling me we're broken up?


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Is this your way of telling me we're broken up?


 only if your not coming friday.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ill keep my camera phone ready to send you picts of fems.  this girl was really cool in the 10 mins I spoke to her but already taken.  had a SC or GA accent too.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> only if your not coming friday.



Where are we going?  I'll be there.

Seriously, we should find you a woman!  You're so handsome I would love to set you up with a hottie.....  I work with a few   I'll bring one or a few Friday night!


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> 4 months, but something happened this weekend at the party that made a brain cell EXPLODE and I really REALLY miss having someone around now.  before that happened I didnt care but um ya, now Im like its time to get back out there.... (no it wasnt or  but it was enough to be like)


Weddings, proposals, and funerals all have that effect... it's a psychological fact.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Where are we going? I'll be there.
> 
> Seriously, we should find you a woman! You're so handsome I would love to set you up with a hottie..... I work with a few  I'll bring one or a few Friday night!


its another bonfire night same place...


kris31280 said:


> Weddings, proposals, and funerals all have that effect... it's a psychological fact.


the proposal wasnt the thing that happened it was something that happened to me... BUT the proposal was kick ass... Im a big deal ya know.. People make plans to propose at my parties n all


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> Weddings, proposals, and funerals all have that effect... it's a psychological fact.



PS: bear in mind...it is definitely more work to be an "us", than to be a "you".

(but if it works out, the rewards are worth it  )


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I will keep my mouth shut. I will keep my mouth shut. I will keep my mouth shut.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I will keep my mouth shut. I will keep my mouth shut. I will keep my mouth shut.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> its another bonfire night same place...
> 
> the proposal wasnt the thing that happened it was something that happened to me... BUT the proposal was kick ass... Im a big deal ya know.. People make plans to propose at my parties n all



We are there!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> We are there!


OUTSTANDING! Bring me some fresh tomatos!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>



 that was for "Lord of the Anal Poles."  he cracks me up sometimes.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> that was for "Lord of the Anal Poles." he cracks me up sometimes.


I know who it was for


----------



## toppick08

He's my friend, and I will look after him.............only winners need apply.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> OUTSTANDING! Bring me some fresh tomatos!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56176


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: bear in mind...it is definitely more work to be an "us", than to be a "you".
> 
> (but if it works out, the rewards are worth it  )


You speak as if I've not been in a relationship before... 

Trust me... I know what it takes to be an "us" and know how much more profoundly easy it is to be a "me"


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56176



I love vegetable erotica!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> You speak as if I've not been in a relationship before...
> 
> Trust me... I know what it takes to be an "us" and know how much more profoundly easy it is to be a "me"



I was talking to 4d 
It was just a reminder for single folks in general


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I love vegetable erotica!



thats better than erotica with a vegetable (coma)




and enjoy this


----------



## kris31280

... and I'm feeling a white chocolate mocha in my future...


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> thats better than erotica with a vegetable (coma)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoy this


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> thats better than erotica with a vegetable (coma)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoy this




"My name is Buck and I came here to....."


----------



## dn0121




----------



## morningbell

pump-kin


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> "My name is Buck and I came here to....."



tuck me in


----------



## dn0121




----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56182



I want that!!!!!!!


----------



## kris31280

All that veggie naughtiness and still no *poof*

Good morning, ya'll!


----------



## kvj21075

Good Morning! I love taking two potatoes and a big huge cucumber at the grocery store and setting them up  i also lov etaking my moms little creatures (she has those yard animals) i like to put them in compromising positions in the front yard ) when i was younger, i made snowmen and snowwomen, actually i made anatomically correct snowmen and women.... not knowing our pastor was coming over that night for dinner! it was a little embarassing


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

good morning people


----------



## Radiant1

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56180
> 
> 
> View attachment 56181
> 
> 
> View attachment 56182
> 
> 
> *if it smells like fish, it tastes like rotten tomatoes *



I will never shop the produce aisle the same way again. 

Btw, I know a punk band named Toxic Tomato (MB are you listening?). :



kris31280 said:


> All that veggie naughtiness and still no *poof*



Would you like it to go *poof* because I'm pretty sure I know how to make it happen.


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> I will never shop the produce aisle the same way again.
> 
> Btw, I know a punk band named Toxic Tomato (MB are you listening?). :



sweet!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

mmmm I'm craving Ihop


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> mmmm I'm craving Ihop



You really like breakfast stuff don't you?


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> You really like breakfast stuff don't you?



I do,  I made awesome french toast out of pumpkin bread last night, instead of heading out to the bar. Im in the mood for a big breakfast and coffee.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kris31280

Just got back in from the parade.  Beautiful day for it!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> mmmm I'm craving Ihop


 
Did you go to IHOP? Im hungry. Lets all go to IHOP.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Did you go to IHOP? Im hungry. Lets all go to IHOP.



1230?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> 1230?


Im there.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> 1230?





4d2008 said:


> Im there.



hate you


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hate you


I sent out the mass text, You were on it Im pretty sure so that means your going..


----------



## kvj21075

even if i ditched work now- it would still tkae me about an hour and a half to get there.





                ......................................


----------



## dn0121

our show will aslo be repating at 730 so just catch that


----------



## kvj21075

HOUSE comes on at 8


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> HOUSE comes on at 8


dvr?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> dvr?


no


----------



## lovinmaryland

sup fools 

i am getting ready to go to lunch @ Berts


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> sup fools
> 
> i am getting ready to go to lunch @ Berts




I had a roast beef on marble rye from Do Dah


----------



## lovinmaryland

kvj21075 said:


>


Hey I'm limited on what I can eat round these parts... its either Berts or St Marys Landing... I think I'll stick w/ Berts 


kris31280 said:


> I had a roast beef on marble rye from Do Dah



That sounds yum!!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I had pancakes, eggs, hashbrowns, bacon, and coffee.  It was delicious.


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I had pancakes, eggs, hashbrowns, bacon, and coffee.  It was delicious.



I guess you don't have to eat for the rest of the day?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

pshh  depends on what (or who) is on the table


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> pshh  depends on what (or who) is on the table



tomatoes!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

morningbell said:


> tomatoes!



speaking of tomatoes, did you confirm yet whether the rabbit died or not?


----------



## morningbell

SoMDGirl42 said:


> speaking of tomatoes, did you confirm yet whether the rabbit died or not?



:biglongsigh:

I'll PM you.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## Mojo

I'm going to stick my crank in an ice tray and stab an electrical outlet with a fork, I can't seem to wak up today


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> I'm going to stick my crank in an ice tray and stab an electrical outlet with a fork, I can't seem to wak up today


 Good luck with that


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> I'm going to stick my crank in an ice tray and stab an electrical outlet with a fork, I can't seem to wak up today


Ouch!

I figured I'd just try the good ol' triple shot mocha technique.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


Hows my favorite kitty vomit doing 2 day?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Hows my favorite kitty vomit doing 2 day?



something sounds wrong with that statement


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> something sounds wrong with that statement


----------



## toppick08




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Hows my favorite kitty vomit doing 2 day?


well i guess the best nickname u couldve given me would be kitty vomit  no vomit yet this morning ) prob havent felt this normal in the past 2 weeks! trying meds again tonight, so we will know tomorrow how i am  blood sugar was 110 this morning. have i missed anything since yesterday afternoon???


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> something sounds wrong with that statement


is it cause he left out the juice? kitty vomit juice? cause yesterday it was chunky!!! chunky pineapple and ham pizza chunky!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well i guess the best nickname u couldve given me would be kitty vomit  no vomit yet this morning ) prob havent felt this normal in the past 2 weeks! trying meds again tonight, so we will know tomorrow how i am  blood sugar was 110 this morning. have i missed anything since yesterday afternoon???


Im happy your doing better  I really wasnt on all that much yesterday so I doubt anything exciting happened.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> is it cause he left out the juice? kitty vomit juice? cause yesterday it was chunky!!! chunky pineapple and ham pizza chunky!!!



much better.  thanks for fixing it


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Im happy your doing better  I really wasnt on all that much yesterday so I doubt anything exciting happened.



I wasn't on at all yesterday, so clearly nothing exciting happened.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I wasn't on at all yesterday, so clearly nothing exciting happened.


so since none of the cool people were here, nothing happened  good


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> so since none of the cool people were here, nothing happened  good


 
You can not sign in for a week and still miss nothing..


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> so since none of the cool people were here, nothing happened  good


----------



## Beta84

geminigrl said:


> You can not sign in for a week and still miss nothing..



not true, people not signing in for a week are bound to miss something exciting!  though most of the exciting stuff usually happens off of the forums...


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> not true, people not signing in for a week are bound to miss something exciting! though most of the exciting stuff usually happens off of the forums...


 See ya tonight!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> See ya tonight!




speaking of interesting things that happen off of the forums...


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> not true, people not signing in for a week are bound to miss something exciting!  though most of the exciting stuff usually happens off of the forums...


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> speaking of interesting things that happen off of the forums...



Silly McLovin, you know people don't have lives outside the forums :dur:


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> Silly McLovin, you know people don't have lives outside the forums :dur:



oh yeah.  so who wants to have a chat party tonight?  and we can watch the same TV show at the same time and talk about it!  No webcams allowed though...too freaky to see you people.  Plus I don't want you seeing my padded walls or straight jacket.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Jameo said:


> Silly McLovin, you know people don't have lives outside the forums :dur:



Hey Jameo, I like your avatar


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



He's sad


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> He's sad


did you not let him taste the tomato?


----------



## Jameo

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Jameo, I like your avatar



 Thanks!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> did you not let him taste the tomato?


----------



## kelb

*
I'm bored!
*



That is all


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *
> 
> I'm bored!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> That is all


Im Aaron.


----------



## dn0121

Just one of those days.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Just one of those days.


Having one of those not so fresh days?


----------



## kvj21075

someone bring me lunch


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im Aaron.



 meamie...entertain me!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Im 4Door.



:fixed:


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Just one of those days.



When you dont wanna wake up 
everything is ####ed, everbody sucks
you dont really know why, 
but you wanna justify, ripping someones head off.

...blahblahblah...blahblahblah...


Your best bet is to stay away mother ####er
Its just one of those day

Is all about the he said she said bull ####
i think you better quit lettin #### slip, or youll be leaving with a fat lip!!!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> meamie...entertain me!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> When you dont wanna wake up
> everything is ####ed, everbody sucks
> you dont really know why,
> but you wanna justify, ripping someones head off.
> 
> ...blahblahblah...blahblahblah...
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to stay away mother ####er
> Its just one of those day
> 
> Is all about the he said she said bull ####
> i think you better quit lettin #### slip, or youll be leaving with a fat lip!!!


hehe, my friend and i were driving around- i was driving- she was i nthe passenger seat- and we were listening to that song, and hse was going through a break up- well, she decided to start kicking the windshield while i was driving, and smashed it ) it sucked- it was raining


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> someone bring me lunch


addy?


kelb said:


> meamie...entertain me!


Define entertain, I can be pervD or tell you how much I like tomato's (oh wait, same subject).


Jameo said:


> :fixed:





GypsyQueen said:


> When you dont wanna wake up
> everything is ####ed, everbody sucks
> you dont really know why,
> but you wanna justify, ripping someones head off.
> 
> ...blahblahblah...blahblahblah...
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to stay away mother ####er
> Its just one of those day
> 
> Is all about the he said she said bull ####
> i think you better quit lettin #### slip, or youll be leaving with a fat lip!!!


HELL YA,


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> hehe, my friend and i were driving around- i was driving- she was i nthe passenger seat- and we were listening to that song, and hse was going through a break up- well, she decided to start kicking the windshield while i was driving, and smashed it ) it sucked- it was raining



  I think you need to find new friends.  I would have thrown that dumb ho out on the ground and put her in a camel clutch while Toppick had his way with her.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> When you dont wanna wake up
> everything is ####ed, everbody sucks
> you dont really know why,
> but you wanna justify, ripping someones head off.
> 
> ...blahblahblah...blahblahblah...
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to stay away mother ####er
> Its just one of those day
> 
> Is all about the he said she said bull ####
> i think you better quit lettin #### slip, or youll be leaving with a fat lip!!!



we should go to  tonight and break stuff.  that would be fun.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> we should go to  tonight and break stuff. that would be fun.


----------



## Jameo

OK, WTH is all this tomato crap about? I obviously missed something :confuseded:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> hehe, my friend and i were driving around- i was driving- she was i nthe passenger seat- and we were listening to that song, and hse was going through a break up- *well, she decided to start kicking the windshield while i was driving, and smashed it *) it sucked- it was raining



Ummmmm.
Psycho biatch?


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


> I think you need to find new friends.  I would have thrown that dumb ho out on the ground and put her in a camel clutch while Toppick had his way with her.



like youve never kicked in a windshield


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Jameo said:


> OK, WTH is all this tomato crap about? I obviously missed something :confuseded:





Go to Fight club. :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> OK, WTH is all this tomato crap about? I obviously missed something :confuseded:


dont u know a womans vajayjay taste like tomatoe????!!!!! abahahha


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> like youve never kicked in a windshield



:shrug: I haven't and I wouldn't be friends with someone who kicked mine in either


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> OK, WTH is all this tomato crap about? I obviously missed something :confuseded:



I think it was morningbell that said her Vajayjay tasted like tomatoes


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> OK, WTH is all this tomato crap about? I obviously missed something :confuseded:


M.B. said that vajayjay tastes like tomato's... As many of us disagree with said statement its still funny as hell and has been a topic of discussion for sometime now. that is all.  


I want a fresh tomato...


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> like youve never kicked in a windshield



  I guess I'll have to add that to my to do list.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> :shrug: I haven't and I wouldn't be friends with someone who kicked mine in either


it wasnt my car


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> it wasnt my car



You still shoulda smacked the ho.
If she was sober, she is nuts.  If not, she needs to cut back on whatever she was on.


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> You still shoulda smacked the ho.
> If she was sober, she is nuts.  If not, she needs to cut back on whatever she was on.



Fool Please, I bet if Flip Flops dumped you, you would be running around screaming and crying and breaking everythink in sight.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> M.B. said that vajayjay tastes like tomato's... As many of us disagree with said statement its still funny as hell and has been a topic of discussion for sometime now. that is all.
> 
> 
> I want a fresh tomato...



 (who is a male) PMed me and agree that it does taste like tomatoes


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> M.B. said that vajayjay tastes like tomato's... As many of us disagree with said statement its still funny as hell and has been a topic of discussion for sometime now. that is all.
> 
> 
> I want a fresh tomato...



I've got some Romas that I forgot to give you the other evening....

You still want them ?


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> When you dont wanna wake up
> everything is ####ed, everbody sucks
> you dont really know why,
> but you wanna justify, ripping someones head off.
> 
> ...blahblahblah...blahblahblah...
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to stay away mother ####er
> Its just one of those day
> 
> Is all about the he said she said bull ####
> i think you better quit lettin #### slip, or youll be leaving with a fat lip!!!


----------



## kvj21075

hmmm i just had a premonition..... 4D eating out a tomatoe!!!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> (who is a male) PMed me and agree that it does taste like tomatoes


 its been 4 months since Ive tasted a tomato :shrug: Ill see if I cant taste test soon, maybe I forget the taste (impossible) but you better believe the next time I do go down this is the first thing thats coming to my mind..


----------



## morningbell

Mojo said:


> I think you need to find new friends. * I would have thrown that dumb ho out on the ground and put her in a camel clutch while Toppick had his way with her*.







Mojo said:


> Fool Please, I bet if Flip Flops dumped you, you would be running around screaming and crying and breaking everythink in sight.



The mental image has me 

OMG Mojo, I'm about to piss my pants!


----------



## Mojo

toppick08 said:


> I've got some Romas that I forgot to give you the other evening....
> 
> You still want them ?



Is that what you call your hemorrhoids


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> Is that what you call your hemorrhoids





No, I'm serious.......


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> I think it was morningbell that said her Vajayjay tasted like tomatoes



OK, When I think of a tomato, I think of acid. An aciddy vajajay  ewwww. Someone needs to get that snatch checked out


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> its been 4 months since Ive tasted a tomato :shrug: Ill see if I cant taste test soon, maybe I forget the taste (impossible) but you better believe the next time I do go down this is the first thing thats coming to my mind..



How about if I rub my ass on one and you eat it instead 



morningbell said:


> The mental image has me
> 
> OMG Mojo, I'm about to piss my pants!


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> OK, When I think of a tomato, I think of acid. An aciddy vajajay  ewwww. Someone needs to get that snatch checked out


you dont like tomatoe in your taco????


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> OK, When I think of a tomato, I think of acid. An aciddy vajajay  ewwww. Someone needs to get that snatch checked out



 

Sounds like Geek has some competition


----------



## Jameo

kvj21075 said:


> you dont like tomatoe in your taco????



I like meat in my taco thankyouverymuch


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> Sounds like Geek has some competition


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> How about if I rub my ass on one and you eat it instead


FRIDAY!


----------



## morningbell

Jameo said:


> I like meat in my taco thankyouverymuch



So you think it tastes like taco?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> Fool Please, I bet if Flip Flops dumped you, you would be running around screaming and crying and breaking everythink in sight.




not quite.
but, as a forewarning for any investors out there, buy stock in whoever makes Jack Daniels if she were to ever leave me


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> not quite.
> but, as a forewarning for any investors out there, buy stock in whoever makes Jack Daniels if she were to ever leave me



  I don't think those 2 shots are you're going to take before you pass out are going to make anyone rich


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> I don't think those 2 shots are you're going to take before you pass out are going to make anyone rich


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> its been 4 months since Ive tasted a tomato :shrug: Ill see if I cant taste test soon, maybe I forget the taste (impossible) but you better believe the next time I do go down this is the first thing thats coming to my mind..



I think I might just have sex with you.. to shut you the hell up!!!




Jameo said:


> I like meat in my taco thankyouverymuch


----------



## morningbell

kelb said:


> I think I might just have sex with you.. to shut you the hell up!



 *DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!*


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> *DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!*


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I think I might just have sex with you.. to shut you the hell up!!!



What's a minute of you time if it will keep him quiet, right?

I mean..if its been four months and all


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> What's a minute of you time if it will keep him quiet, right?
> 
> I mean..if its been four months and all



 A minute? CRAP I thought it was only going to be 30 seconds


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> A minute? CRAP I thought it was only going to be 30 seconds




thats what I had at first but I wanted to give him a LITTLE credit


----------



## Beta84

morningbell said:


> *DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!*



 x2


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> thats what I had at first but I wanted to give him a LITTLE credit


----------



## ocean733

kvj21075 said:


> you dont like tomatoe in your taco????


 


Jameo said:


> I like meat in my taco thankyouverymuch


 
OMFG!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


so, whatcha doin tonight?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> so, whatcha doin tonight?



I have pool but I do have a spare 30 seconds


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> A minute? CRAP I thought it was only going to be 30 seconds



dont worry... the first 55 seconds will be him finding it


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> dont worry... the first 55 seconds will be him finding it



OMFG


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have pool but I do have a spare 30 seconds


 


kvj21075 said:


> dont worry... the first 55 seconds will be him finding it


:shrug:









I guess its my day today to be stepped on


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> dont worry... the first 55 seconds will be him finding it


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its my day today to be stepped on


some days you is the dog, some days you is da hydrant....


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> What's a minute of you time if it will keep him quiet, right?
> 
> I mean..if its been four months and all





kelb said:


> A minute? CRAP I thought it was only going to be 30 seconds





4d2008 said:


> so, whatcha doin tonight?





kelb said:


> I have pool but I do have a spare 30 seconds





kvj21075 said:


> dont worry... the first 55 seconds will be him finding it






ocean733 said:


> OMFG!



I know, right!  Bestest thread so far today!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its my day today to be stepped on



NO .. i said i was going to have sex with you! If you want me to step on you I will.. if you are into that sorta thing


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


> I think I might just have sex with you.. to shut you the hell up!!!



  Don't get his hopes up like that... it's been 4 months and you'll give him blue balls... which isn't very nice at all!


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its my day today to be stepped on



We loves you the most!


----------



## Jameo

kelb said:


> A minute? CRAP I thought it was only going to be 30 seconds



:2pumpchump:


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> dont worry... the first 55 seconds will be him finding it


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> NO .. i said i was going to have sex with you! If you want me to step on you I will.. if you are into that sorta thing



You little slut


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> NO .. i said i was going to have sex with you! If you want me to step on you I will.. if you are into that sorta thing


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



So you dont want to have sex?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> So you dont want to have sex?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


>



You'll be alright.
You HAVE been practicing on a regular basis, right?


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> So you dont want to have sex?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I guess its my day today to be stepped on



welcome to the sad day club


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>





toppick08 said:


>



Are you hitting on me?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> welcome to the sad day club


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Are you hitting on me?



Nope....I am a nice guy...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Are you hitting on me?


of course


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> Nope....I am a nice guy...






kvj21075 said:


> of course


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Ill just wait to have you for our date next month. 

Plan on the greatest 30 seconds of your life. (or at least plan on getting drunk and forget about 30 seconds of your life).


----------



## kris31280

So what time is Friday supposed to go down?  I've gotta try to find a sitter


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> So what time is Friday supposed to go down?  I've gotta try to find a sitter



Sometime after things start turning into pumpkins.  Were the rules changed so you could go?


----------



## Lugnut

Damn this thread has jumped!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ill just wait to have you for our date next month.
> 
> Plan on the greatest 30 seconds of your life. (or at least plan on getting drunk and forget about 30 seconds of your life).



 I think maybe it should go a little more publi.. from what I hear its just 3 of us


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> Sometime after things start turning into pumpkins.  Were the rules changed so you could go?


I thought Jwwb and LusbyMom already changed them  

And  for remembering THAT one!  Mind like a damn steel trap, you have!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I think maybe it should go a little more publi.. from what I hear its just 3 of us


its more then that. Its going to be a good time.


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> I thought Jwwb and LusbyMom already changed them
> 
> And  for remembering THAT one!  *Mind like a damn steel trap, you have!*






he doesn't have the elephant mind.....like me.


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> I thought Jwwb and LusbyMom already changed them
> 
> And  for remembering THAT one!  Mind like a damn steel trap, you have!






toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> he doesn't have the elephant mind.....like me.



what's that line again?  I forget.


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> what's that line again?  I forget.



I forgot.....


----------



## GypsyQueen

Long Live Ccpe Thread!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Long Live Ccpe Thread!



shhh it's napping!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Wife says that dropping in for a couple hours friday is a definite possibility


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Wife says that dropping in for a couple hours friday is a definite possibility


----------



## Kain99

4d2008 said:


>



The hours for Friday's Fire are???????


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


maybe i could try and come out if bf has dumb and dumber over, then i could leave, and if im well enough to leave the house


----------



## 4d2008

Kain99 said:


> The hours for Friday's Fire are???????


When you show up.


kvj21075 said:


> maybe i could try and come out if bf has dumb and dumber over, then i could leave, and if im well enough to leave the house


 Hope you can make it.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>



,  Im going to miss a fun one


----------



## kris31280

Why aren't you gonna make it out?  

*sigh*  I hope I don't miss another fun one... stupid lack of sitter...


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> Why aren't you gonna make it out?
> 
> *sigh*  I hope I don't miss another fun one... stupid lack of sitter...



I'll sit for him!  :beginsmastermindplan:


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> Wife says that dropping in for a couple hours friday is a definite possibility



4door will have some fruit punch waiting for you and flipflop!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> 4door will have some fruit punch waiting for you and flipflop!



 
Ya know the only reason they recognized me last night was because of the pictures you posted?


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Ya know the only reason they recognized me last night was because of the pictures you posted?



yeah BF is awesome for that.


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> Ya know the only reason they recognized me last night was because of the pictures you posted?




stalker


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> I'll sit for him!  :beginsmastermindplan:


  You're offering to babysit?  Aren't you like, gonna be at said bonfire?


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> Ya know the only reason they recognized me last night was because of the pictures you posted?



*I made you a star kid!!!*


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> You're offering to babysit?  Aren't you like, gonna be at said bonfire?


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


>


... yeah... I still don't get it... stupid flexeril....

explain?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> stalker



You're the one that asked about the nannying last night, right?
You never introduced yourself, but for one reason or another I decided that was you


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> *I made you a star kid!!!*




You comin friday?


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> its more then that. Its going to be a good time.



I might actually be able to make this one.


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're the one that asked about the nannying last night, right?
> You never introduced yourself, but for one reason or another I decided that was you



I wasn't there last night :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> I wasn't there last night :shrug:



either you're lying...or there is another stalker


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> ... yeah... I still don't get it... stupid flexeril....
> 
> explain?



Originally Posted by Beta84  
I'll sit for him! :beginsmastermindplan:


If I can sit for him, I can do things that I've suggested I'd to do the immaculately conceived...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

DAMN
I just got called out at work for being on here 
Girl that I have class with snuck up behind me and was like "not working too hard, eh?"


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> either you're lying...or there is another stalker


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


>



 ratted you out  

nice try being sneaky though. lol


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> ratted you out
> 
> nice try being sneaky though. lol



 is just upset I got the tasty tomatoes and  had to settle for mushrooms


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> I wasn't there last night :shrug:





pcjohnnyb said:


> ratted you out
> 
> nice try being sneaky though. lol




jwwb -- next time you are gonna say something like that, you should make sure everyone is aware.  Otherwise people answer what seem to be innocent questions and rat you out by mistake.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> is just upset I got the tasty tomatoes and  had to settle for mushrooms



 might be, but  was too!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> jwwb -- next time you are gonna say something like that, you should make sure everyone is aware.  Otherwise people answer what seem to be innocent questions and rat you out by mistake.



  sorry I used you like a 10 cent hooker


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> sorry I used you like a 10 cent hooker


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> sorry I used you like a 10 cent hooker



 I'm charging a dollar next time


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> Originally Posted by Beta84
> I'll sit for him! :beginsmastermindplan:
> 
> 
> If I can sit for him, I can do things that I've suggested I'd to do the immaculately conceived...



Well that settles it then... you're not allowed to sit for him and you're not allowed to know where I live, sleep, or work 

 No one crucifies the Pookie Boo! 





(*disclaimer* the entire conversation about crucifying my son and what not is completely fictional, so no one go all crazy psycho callin' CPS on me.  TIA*)


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> ,  Im going to miss a fun one





kris31280 said:


> Well that settles it then... you're not allowed to sit for him and you're not allowed to know where I live, sleep, or work
> 
> No one crucifies the Pookie Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(*disclaimer* the entire conversation about crucifying my son and what not is completely fictional, so no one go all crazy psycho callin' CPS on me.  TIA**)



  Love it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Love it.




Actually made me lol


----------



## kris31280

Let's just say I'm sick of cleaning up messes where I'm being completely sarcastic and joking, and someone decides that I'm not being sarcastic and joking, and then I have to grovel for their forgiveness and apologizing for offending when there was no offense meant at all and the whole thing was a big joke that got blown way out of proportion.  It's stressful, it's annoying, and it annoys me.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Well that settles it then... you're not allowed to sit for him and you're not allowed to know where I live, sleep, or work
> 
> No one crucifies the Pookie Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*disclaimer* the entire conversation about crucifying my son and what not is completely fictional, so no one go all crazy psycho callin' CPS on me.  TIA*)



I swear you and BetaBoy would make a fantastic couple!!!


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> I swear you and BetaBoy would make a fantastic couple!!!


...   
The door's thataway... don't let it smack you in the ass on the way out, mmkay?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> Let's just say I'm sick of cleaning up messes where I'm being completely sarcastic and joking, and someone decides that I'm not being sarcastic and joking, and then I have to grovel for their forgiveness and apologizing for offending when there was no offense meant at all and the whole thing was a big joke that got blown way out of proportion.  It's stressful, it's annoying, and it annoys me.



When something like this happens, just ask yourself, WWJD? (What would Johnny do?)
The answer to that is, tell them to shove it and most definitely not apologize.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Let's just say I'm sick of cleaning up messes where I'm being completely sarcastic and joking, and someone decides that I'm not being sarcastic and joking, and then I have to grovel for their forgiveness and apologizing for offending when there was no offense meant at all and the whole thing was a big joke that got blown way out of proportion.  It's stressful, it's annoying, and it annoys me.



.....as always.

_*DRAMA QUEEN*_

.....you will never change.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> .....as always.
> 
> _*DRAMA QUEEN*_
> 
> .....you will never change.
> 
> View attachment 56270



I thought bout you this morning when I was driving to work and just like heaven came on the radio


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> I thought bout you this morning when I was driving to work and just like heaven came on the radio


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> I swear you and BetaBoy would make a fantastic couple!!!



I think hes involved with someone else.



Black-Francis said:


> .....as always.
> 
> _*DRAMA QUEEN*_
> 
> .....you will never change.
> 
> View attachment 56270



I like the smilie. 



pcjohnnyb said:


>



So did we scare you last night?  you didnt stay long.


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> .....as always.
> 
> _*DRAMA QUEEN*_
> 
> .....you will never change.
> 
> View attachment 56270


I am a drama queen... self admitted 

You "get" me, BF.  You sure you don't wanna be my ?  You could show me some of that old Cure, and I could enlighten you to emo...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> So did we scare you last night?  you didnt stay long.



Weren't yall leavin? 
Either way, I was in the process of going to see wtf was taking GF so long at verizon   I just continued over there when I thought ya'll were headin out. 

Oh, and to answer your question...
no, you didn't scare me in the least


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> I swear you and BetaBoy would make a fantastic couple!!!



you tryin to dump me???  fine, screw u #####!!!


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> I am a drama queen... self admitted
> 
> You "get" me, BF.  You sure you don't wanna be my ?  You could show me some of that old Cure, and I could enlighten you to emo...



Back off sister! He's mine!

MB + BF


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Weren't yall leavin?
> Either way, I was in the process of going to see wtf was taking GF so long at verizon   I just continued over there when I thought ya'll were headin out.
> 
> Oh, and to answer your question...
> no, you didn't scare me in the least



Okay true...you should come out again with us next time.  even if it is just for 5 minutes.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Okay true...you should come out again with us next time.  even if it is just for 5 minutes.



To tell the truth...I plan on it  
  Ya'll seemed like a fun bunch.  I don't know how often I'm going to drive way up to Starbucks to hang out, but every now and again I'll hit it up for sure


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> Back off sister! He's mine!
> 
> MB + BF


What if we just have a hot kinky threesome? :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> What if we just have a hot kinky threesome? :shrug:



no thanks....no kris on my menu!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

I am highly upset and disapointed.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I am highly upset and disapointed.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I decided earlier that i didnt feel like wearing shoes to work today.  But i couldnt find and outfit to go with bare feet.  I had to borrow a birthday suit this morning.


----------



## Radiant1

GypsyQueen said:


> I decided earlier that i didnt feel like wearing shoes to work today.  But i couldnt find and outfit to go with bare feet.  I had to borrow a birthday suit this morning.



Barefeet AND birthday suit?  Toppick will be along any moment.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I decided earlier that i didnt feel like wearing shoes to work today. But i couldnt find and outfit to go with bare feet. I had to borrow a birthday suit this morning.


depending on WHOS birthday suit you borrowed can you please send me a pic. TIA.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I guess i should be extra carefull with my tea this morning.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I decided earlier that i didnt feel like wearing shoes to work today.  But i couldnt find and outfit to go with bare feet.  I had to borrow a birthday suit this morning.



Wow.  Your poor poor co-workers!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> Wow.  Your poor poor co-workers!



Well i needed a suit for a meeting.  Its called work ethic.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Well i needed a suit for a meeting.  Its called work ethic.


----------



## Radiant1

GypsyQueen said:


> Well i needed a suit for a meeting.  Its called work ethic.



Get that raise baby!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Radiant1 said:


> Get that raise baby!



I noticed that in this suit, when i use my hands alot, no one says no to me.  My heated desk chair and flat computer screen should be here next week.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> I noticed that in this suit, when i use my hands alot, no one says no to me.  My heated desk chair and flat computer screen should be here next week.



 I would go for an extra weeks vacay too!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I noticed that in this suit,* when i use my hands alot*, no one says no to me.  My heated desk chair and flat computer screen should be here next week.



I'd prefer you use your mouth, but as long as I'm getting something :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Gypsy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your suit is working!!!!!!!!!!! Im getting a raise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> I would go for an extra weeks vacay too!



Oh yeah.   good idea.  I think i want my own bathroom stall as well. 



pcjohnnyb said:


> I'd prefer you use your mouth, but as long as I'm getting something :shrug:



:inhale:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Gypsy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your suit is working!!!!!!!!!!! Im getting a raise!!!!!!!!!!!




Glad someone took advantage of that.  I reached my joking-at-gypsy's-expense limit


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Glad someone took advantage of that. I reached my joking-at-gypsy's-expense limit


oh please my joking-at-gypsy's-expense is never ending...


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Glad someone took advantage of that.  I reached my joking-at-gypsy's-expense limit





4d2008 said:


> oh please my joking-at-gypsy's-expense is never ending...


----------



## GypsyQueen

Fine! If no one is going to help me keep this thread alive.  Im going to get it oof:ed.


----------



## kris31280

GypsyQueen said:


> Fine! If no one is going to help me keep this thread alive.  Im going to get it oof:ed.


  It's been almost a month... probably time for a new one


----------



## GypsyQueen

kris31280 said:


> It's been almost a month... probably time for a new one



Then lets get this one poofed.  Ill start.




Darn.

Crap.

Private area.

Breasts.

Buttocks.

Mate/Recreate.

Birds and Bees.

Female dog.


----------



## ocean733

kris31280 said:


> It's been almost a month... probably time for a new one


 
You are kind of a drama queen, but I like you because you seem very real.  We have to meet IRL soon.


----------



## ocean733

GypsyQueen said:


> Then lets get this one poofed. Ill start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn.
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Private area.
> 
> Breasts.
> 
> Buttocks.
> 
> Mate/Recreate.
> 
> Birds and Bees.
> 
> Female dog.


 

Oh, I can help you, but I just got an infraction by doing that!.


----------



## kris31280

ocean733 said:


> You are kind of a drama queen, but I like you because you seem very real.  We have to meet IRL soon.



I am a drama queen... self admitted... it's cuz I'm a writer and an artist at heart... and I am very real... what you see is what you get 

Name the time and place


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> I am a drama queen... self admitted... it's cuz I'm a writer and an artist at heart... and I am very real... what you see is what you get
> 
> Name the time and place



 a writer and artist  

....let's see some of your work!!


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> a writer and artist
> 
> ....let's see some of your work!!


  Search the web, it's all over it... or my blogs... or numerous poetry publications.


----------



## Black-Francis

4:20


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Search the web, it's all over it... or my blogs... or numerous poetry publications.



I gotta see this!! direct me....


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> I gotta see this!! direct me....


In a minute... I'm doin' myspace karaoke right now.


----------



## islandgrl

How are all you crazy kids? 

My laptop is out of commission so I haven't been able to keep up with the forums for a few weeks.


----------



## kris31280

islandgrl said:


> How are all you crazy kids?
> 
> My laptop is out of commission so I haven't been able to keep up with the forums for a few weeks.


Oh no!  Is is fixed now?


----------



## tyky

islandgrl said:


> How are all you crazy kids?
> 
> My laptop is out of commission so I haven't been able to keep up with the forums for a few weeks.



How are you surviving


----------



## kris31280

So no *poof* yet?  Someone better get hot on it!


----------



## Jameo

kris31280 said:


> So no *poof* yet?  Someone better get hot on it!



 post count hasn't reached the magic number yet


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> post count hasn't reached the magic number yet


 Thx 4


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Thx 4



Thank you  

Did  achieve his goal last night?


----------



## GypsyQueen

islandgrl said:


> How are all you crazy kids?
> 
> My laptop is out of commission so I haven't been able to keep up with the forums for a few weeks.



  I missed you!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Thank you
> 
> Did  achieve his goal last night?


 is passed out on my couch right now.  Ding Fries are done.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> is passed out on my couch right now.  Ding Fries are done.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> is passed out on my couch right now.  Ding Fries are done.


----------



## 4d2008

Long Live Ccpe!!!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> I decided earlier that i didnt feel like wearing shoes to work today.  But i couldnt find and outfit to go with bare feet.  I had to borrow a birthday suit this morning.



wow I missed some good posts the other day.


----------



## Black-Francis

e l s/u/n/d/a/y b*u*m*p*o


----------



## kris31280

Happy Monday people!


----------



## 4d2008

freezing my balls off today... stuck on watch for the next 12 hours...


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> freezing my balls off today... stuck on watch for the next 12 hours...



Don't you have a booth with a heater or something?  I don't suppose when they suck up into your body it helps much huh?


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> Don't you have a booth with a heater or something? I don't suppose when they suck up into your body it helps much huh?


Im in a booth but seeing how Im constantly going in and out checking ids the heat doesnt stay in...but it could be worse.. the heater could break.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> freezing my balls off today... stuck on watch for the next 12 hours...


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


>


now that the sun is out its not so bad its alot warmer then at 4... (or Im numb) lmao


----------



## Gtmustang88

Lol, I got to come back to the cold weather tomorrow... Sure am going to the miss the 70's its been the last few days in the south.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> now that the sun is out its not so bad its alot warmer then at 4... (or Im numb) lmao


 

You should see my myspace status..


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, I got to come back to the cold weather tomorrow... Sure am going to the miss the 70's its been the last few days in the south.


fri it was nice as hell out I was in shorts n a t. today Im in thermals and a gortex jacket... sucks.


geminigrl said:


> You should see my myspace status..


lmao I just looked...


----------



## bcp

I heard rumors that this thread is going to be used to create a web based reality show due to come out in March of 09.
 1) is there truth to this
 2) does it negate my need to actually read the material
 3) will the real posters be used to act out their parts
 4) anyway I can get in on it and have relations with some 20 year old babe that just cant resist an old ugly fat married man?

 Im just asking.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> fri it was nice as hell out I was in shorts n a t. today Im in thermals and a gortex jacket... sucks.
> 
> lmao I just looked...


----------



## 4d2008

bcp said:


> I heard rumors that this thread is going to be used to create a web based reality show due to come out in March of 09.
> 1) is there truth to this
> 2) does it negate my need to actually read the material
> 3) will the real posters be used to act out their parts
> 4) *anyway I can get in on it and have relations with some 20 year old babe that just cant resist an old ugly fat married man?*
> 
> Im just asking.


 I can hook you up with some.


----------



## bcp

4d2008 said:


> I can hook you up with some.


why do I fear what they must look like, or what physical defects they must have if they would be looking at an old fat married guy for loving relations.


----------



## geminigrl

bcp said:


> I heard rumors that this thread is going to be used to create a web based reality show due to come out in March of 09.
> 1) is there truth to this
> 2) does it negate my need to actually read the material
> 3) will the real posters be used to act out their parts
> 4) anyway I can get in on it and have relations with some 20 year old babe that just cant resist an old ugly fat married man?
> 
> Im just asking.


 


Sure, but I'm not in my 20's.....


----------



## bcp

geminigrl said:


> Sure, but I'm not in my 20's.....


Thats ok Im not really,,,

 oh wait, yes I am.


----------



## 4d2008

bcp said:


> why do I fear what they must look like, or what physical defects they must have if they would be looking at an old fat married guy for loving relations.


lmao, no all my girls are great we just need to get em drunk first  itll make a nice addition to the ccpe thread  we havent had a sex scandal in here for a while.


----------



## morningbell

Morning SOMD Online!

4Door, looked like you had fun this weekend, nice Spongebob boxers and atomic wedgie 
Looks like I missed fun AGAIN.  What else is new 

I'm on my way to class, catuch you on the flip side.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Good morning.


----------



## bcp

4d2008 said:


> lmao, no all my girls are great we just need to get em drunk first  itll make a nice addition to the ccpe thread  we havent had a sex scandal in here for a while.


Cool, 
 then we can have the _cheater cheater pan in your skull and high heel up your cheating ass thread._

 Im in.


----------



## geminigrl

morningbell said:


> Morning SOMD Online!
> 
> 4Door, looked like you had fun this weekend, nice Spongebob boxers and atomic wedgie
> Looks like I missed fun AGAIN. What else is new
> 
> I'm on my way to class, catuch you on the flip side.


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> Morning SOMD Online!
> 
> 4Door, looked like you had fun this weekend, nice Spongebob boxers and atomic wedgie
> Looks like I missed fun AGAIN. What else is new
> 
> I'm on my way to class, catuch you on the flip side.


hey hot stuff, hope your doing better.


GypsyQueen said:


> Good morning.


hey gorgeous.


bcp said:


> Cool,
> then we can have the _cheater cheater pan in your skull and high heel up your cheating ass thread._
> 
> Im in.


hell ya


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


> 4Door, looked like you had fun this weekend, nice Spongebob boxers and atomic wedgie
> Looks like I missed fun AGAIN.  What else is new



He really was wearing spongebob boxers? 

I missed it too, was feeling like crap so didn't venture out Friday.  I thought I was feeling better Saturday but started breaking out in a sweat once I got to my destination.  Was shaking with chills so bad yesterday I had to watch the Skins game wrapped up in two blankets with the heat cranked up. I need an MB hug.


----------



## morningbell

Radiant1 said:


> He really was wearing spongebob boxers?
> 
> I missed it too, was feeling like crap so didn't venture out Friday.  I thought I was feeling better Saturday but started breaking out in a sweat once I got to my destination.  Was shaking with chills so bad yesterday I had to watch the Skins game wrapped up in two blankets with the heat cranked up. I need an MB hug.



I didn 't go but I saw some pics on myspace 

I was hot & cold Friday night and Saturday feeling a little better.  
I shall administer the butt rubbins


----------



## kvj21075

im here for butt rubbins....


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> im here for butt rubbins....


----------



## kvj21075

geminigrl said:


>


i guess i shouldve been more clear.....

im here to get my butt rubbed, not rub other peoples butts, unless they are scrumptious


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> i guess i shouldve been more clear.....
> 
> im here to get my butt rubbed, not rub other peoples butts, unless they are scrumptious


 

Well crap..


----------



## bcp

geminigrl said:


>


now for your butt rubbin,
 do we need to buy the 4oz can of standard butt rub, or will we be needing the 1lb medicated industrial rub sold in the spandex wrapper...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

x3


----------



## islandgrl

Morning everyone! 

I have my laptop back!


----------



## Radiant1

islandgrl said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I have my laptop back!


----------



## lovinmaryland




----------



## bcp

islandgrl said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I have my laptop back!


Im sorry, I didnt even know your legs had become disconnected.
 are you feeling better?
 Hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

Oh..so did we miss anything exciting after we left, or was it pretty much more of the same thing?   and I didn't look too intoxicated walking to the truck did I?  lol


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh..so did we miss anything exciting after we left, or was it pretty much more of the same thing?   and I didn't look too intoxicated walking to the truck did I?  lol



we left soon after you did, once Rockband started


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> we left soon after you did, once Rockband started


ya when he started that up it was a deffinate mood killer...


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> ya when he started that up it was a deffinate mood killer...



It has become the butt of our jokes!  Hubby says, who in their right mind would want to stop girls from dancing on poles to play Rockband


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> It has become the butt of our jokes! Hubby says, who in their right mind would want to stop girls from dancing on poles to play Rockband


I know right... dumbazz!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> It has become the butt of our jokes!  Hubby says, who in their right mind would want to stop girls from dancing on poles to play Rockband




Don't hate.  My dream is to play rockband while I have strippers dancing all around me and I'm getting a  from GF. heh, not really. that would be interesting though


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Don't hate. My dream is to play rockband while I have strippers dancing all around me and I'm getting a  from GF. heh, not really. that would be interesting though


 next party johnnyb.. next party..


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> next party johnnyb.. next party..


----------



## Mojo

tyky said:


> It has become the butt of our jokes!  Hubby says, who in their right mind would want to stop girls from dancing on poles to play Rockband



  Was there a party at War's house that I missed


----------



## kris31280

Mornin' folks.


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Was there a party at War's house that I missed


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


>



 

Why didn't you respond to my last text message?


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Why didn't you respond to my last text message?



  I know not what you type of...


----------



## 4d2008

Ill be getting pepper sprayed today. 
Cant wait.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Wow, the CCPE thread is alive again.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Ill be getting pepper sprayed today.
> Cant wait.



haha!


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> haha!


 I know 

But it still sucks...


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> Ill be getting pepper sprayed today.
> Cant wait.


baby shampoo, sugar, and water make the burning stop....


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> baby shampoo, sugar, and water make the burning stop....


time makes the burning stop the others just make it so your able to drive home and lie on the couch all day long...   and water will make it worse later on tonight...


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> time makes the burning stop the others just make it so your able to drive home and lie on the couch all day long...   and water will make it worse later on tonight...


I don't know... that was the answer I got off yahoo answers when trying to make my hands stop burning from the damn jalapenos on Saturday, and the guy who gave it said he was a pepper spray instructor and that's how you got pepper spray to stop burning.

The thing is, by the time I was researching my answers I had already done everything wrong and so my hands had already gotten burned like a sun burn and nothing was giving them relief from it.


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> I don't know... that was the answer I got off yahoo answers when trying to make my hands stop burning from the damn jalapenos on Saturday, and the guy who gave it said he was a pepper spray instructor and that's how you got pepper spray to stop burning.
> 
> The thing is, by the time I was researching my answers I had already done everything wrong and so my hands had already gotten burned like a sun burn and nothing was giving them relief from it.


I was cooking an ex dinner one night.. made some pico.. later that night we started messing around.. my hand went down south on her..

(I still had some jalapeno juices on my hand I guess)... 

She didnt know what to do... 

IT BURNS IT FEELS SO GOOD NO IT BURNS OH GOD!!!!.. 

Lesson learned. Never touch a womans  after youve handled jalapenos


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> Ill be getting pepper sprayed today.
> Cant wait.





4d2008 said:


> time makes the burning stop the others just make it so your able to drive home and lie on the couch all day long...   and water will make it worse later on tonight...



How about if I pound your backdoor harder than hurricane Katrina pounded New Orleans.  I bet you won't be worring about some pepper burning your after that


----------



## Lugnut

4d2008 said:


> Ill be getting pepper sprayed today.
> Cant wait.



You've got a date tonight huh?!  


I feel for ya. What I always hated was all the "Trust me, I know a great remedy!" crap you get from everybody. By the time the day is over you've been hit with pepper pray, had mashed potato rubbed all over your face, milk poured over your head, water prayed in your eyes, etc. etc. etc...


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


>



  Ditto


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Lugnut said:


> I feel for ya. What I always hated was all the "Trust me, I know a great remedy!" crap you get from everybody. By the time the day is over you've been hit with *pepper spray, had mashed potato rubbed all over your face*,




Pepper and mashed potato.
I hope you don't mind if I lick your face?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


>





warneckutz said:


> Ditto



Let me get in on that.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> I was cooking an ex dinner one night.. made some pico.. later that night we started messing around.. my hand went down south on her..
> 
> (I still had some jalapeno juices on my hand I guess)...
> 
> She didnt know what to do...
> 
> IT BURNS IT FEELS SO GOOD NO IT BURNS OH GOD!!!!..
> 
> Lesson learned. Never touch a womans  after youve handled jalapenos



OMG!!!  Last summer after Catamaran's Happy Hour(mmmm buffalo shrimp), BF and I came back home to fool around before we went out.  He was on the phone and I was getting frisky, trying to get his attention by putting my hands down my pants, showing him what I wanted him to do.....  Turns out I didn't get all the hot sauce off when I washed my hands previously and well I got the burn below......  How horrible.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> OMG!!!  Last summer after Catamaran's Happy Hour, BF and I came back home to fool around before we went out.  He was on the phone and I was getting frisky, trying to get his attention by putting my hands down my pants, showing him what I wanted him to do.....  Turns out I didn't get all the hot sauce off when I washed my hands previously and well I got the burn below......  How horrible.



:takingnotes:
Morningbell

not into burning pain
Good to know.


----------



## NYCityGirl

pcjohnnyb said:


> Pepper and mashed potato.
> I hope you don't mind if I lick your face?


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> How about if I pound your backdoor harder than hurricane Katrina pounded New Orleans. I bet you won't be worring about some pepper burning your after that





Lugnut said:


> You've got a date tonight huh?!
> 
> 
> I feel for ya. What I always hated was all the "Trust me, I know a great remedy!" crap you get from everybody. By the time the day is over you've been hit with pepper pray, had mashed potato rubbed all over your face, milk poured over your head, water prayed in your eyes, etc. etc. etc...





morningbell said:


> OMG!!! Last summer after Catamaran's Happy Hour(mmmm buffalo shrimp), BF and I came back home to fool around before we went out. He was on the phone and I was getting frisky, trying to get his attention by putting my hands down my pants, showing him what I wanted him to do..... Turns out I didn't get all the hot sauce off when I washed my hands previously and well I got the burn below...... How horrible.





NYCityGirl said:


>


dont laugh to much... Im not washing my face tonight so when I go "downtown" your going to feel it too. 



around 1pm today, base track... not going to be a happy camper..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> around 1pm today, base track... not going to be a happy camper..



O man...thats when I'm going on lunch.  Maybe I should ride over to see this


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> O man...thats when I'm going on lunch. Maybe I should ride over to see this


 
as long as someone is  I guess.... Im sooooooo not looking forward to it. Im already sore from doing all the mock take downs and pressure points this morning.. Next is using the batons @ 1230... which reminds me I need to get my arse outta the house and head to the track...

later.


----------

